
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
gibybo
Atlas | Full Stack Developer | PHX, MSP, DC, NYC, SF | $90-130k + benefits |
Full-time, REMOTE or ONSITE |
[http://atlas-x.com/careers](http://atlas-x.com/careers)

Small businesses have come to expect intuitive, fast, and beautiful software
in their personal lives yet deal with old, slow, and clunky software in their
business lives. We are changing that.

We need talented full stack developers who have empathy for users and love
making thoughtful and simple solutions to complex problems; developers who
want to see their software used daily and witness a visible improvement in the
daily lives of employees, families, and businesses. We need developers to help
us transition and build our experiences and codebase into scalable products.

Our favorite tools include Node, C#, Angular, Kendo, and React. If you have at
least 2 years of professional experience building all parts of modern webapps,
value autonomy over routine, and are interested in helping us develop the next
generation of software for small and medium businesses, we’d love to hear from
you.

108% TTM Growth. Profitable. Cash Positive. Currently Five Developers. Last
Hire From HN!

5% Matching 401(k) after 90 days through Vanguard. Immediate vesting. Health,
dental, and vision benefits. Unlimited vacation. Remote and flexible work.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer.

To get in touch: careers@atlas-x.com

~~~
stefek99
Unlimited vacation :) Can I start now?

~~~
foepys
Unlimited vacation comes down to placing the burden of taking time off on the
employee. It's mostly there to deter employees from taking time off and to
keep a competitive environment. "X left for 30 days last year, Y only 15. Y
seems to be more invested in their work."

Don't let this fool you, it's more often a trap than it's not.

~~~
stefek99
"deter employees from taking time off"

How come?

My understanding is - communicate with the team - know the release dates - be
working in critical moments...

Personally I would love to work 6 months a year or 3-4 days a week... To
travel and to develop my side projects. Treating job as a way to pay bills in
expensive city like London.

Unless - my personal incentives are aligned with the company - very often it's
not the case.

~~~
foepys
You need to ask yourself: Why does the company do this? Why does the company
not grant everybody 50 vacation days by default and encourage employees to
work more by paying out small bonuses (like $500) for not taking more than 50%
of their vacation days?

It's because they want the employees to not take _any_ days off. Peer-pressure
is insanely strong in those environments. You are supposed to feel bad to
letting your colleagues do the work, while you _voluntarily_ (!) take time
off. Especially at start-ups there is always something for you to work on.

As an employee it's easier to agree on like 25 vacation days/year beforehand
because then it's in the contract and both parties can point to it when there
are problems. If a colleague has a problem with someone taking more vacations
days, it comes down to their own inability to negotiate more days for
themselves; not to some "backstabber" leaving their colleague behind for some
fun.

As I said, there are cases where unlimited vacation days work out but I would
say those are the lucky 1%.

~~~
aggieben
I've seen some employers keep an "unlimited vacation" policy with strongly-
suggested (i.e., mandatory?) minimums like 3 weeks a year. Having minimums
would probably help with this trap, although I can't really speak from
experience on the matter.

------
dvarga
Amazon | Software Developer | Seattle | Onsite, Part-time
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/part-time-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/part-time-tech)

Do you want a 4 day work week? Are you looking for a reduced schedule but
still want to make a huge impact? Amazon is creating a part-time workforce
technology team that will work a 30-hour per week schedule. All team members,
including the manager, will be on the same schedule. The Workforce Technology
team will be chartered to build high-visibility, enterprise-wide solutions
that leverage Alexa Skills voice-interaction to improve Amazon employee
productivity. These solutions will be at the forefront of Voice Assistant
technology applications for the workplace, in one of the largest and fastest-
growing companies on earth. All employees working a reduced 30 hour per week
schedule will receive the same benefits as full-time employees.

Full job description:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/409370](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/409370)

If you have questions about the position or the team, feel free to email me
(hiring manager) at dvarga@amazon.com

~~~
matheweis
Wow, I've always heard terrible things about Amazon burning their employees
into the ground, but this sounds like the opposite. Kudos for trying something
different.

~~~
Terr_
Maybe I'm too cynical, but the first thing that came to mind for me was: "Just
few-enough hours that employees have no benefits."

~~~
apr
The magic number for the benefits cut-off is 20 hours/week.

~~~
Terr_
I'm not sure what you're referring to -- Amazon policy? -- but the usual
critical-point is 30 hours, for full-vs-part-time legislation and stuff like
the ACA.

[https://www.healthcare.gov/glossary/full-time-
employee/](https://www.healthcare.gov/glossary/full-time-employee/)

~~~
dvarga
We meet that definition of full-time employee and everyone on the team gets
full benefits.

------
heyadayo
Blackstorm | Engineer | SALARY: $140k - $220k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | VISA REMOTE

Blackstorm is building the world's most advanced javascript game engine, among
other cool products like an IDE (js.io)

We are hiring senior engineers who can tackle architecture and APIs for our
game engine on a small team of 3-4 folks. Blackstorm has raised more then
$30M, and we have more than a million users per engineer at the company.

For flavor: our last project was to use redux as a server state timeline for
7M+ active players; before that we used code mods to port it from our
propriety module and class system to es6. Th0ere are numerous projects coming
up, such as first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and
API documentation, a facial tracking/AR engine, and a react-powered webgl-
based UI system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly.

This is a high leverage position, and very senior. We welcome remote for
certain folks, because we're looking to build the best small engineering team
in the world.

Please email keela@blackstormlabs.com

Subject: Blackstorm Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon.

Our team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use
of novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance
in predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterate quickly in order
to stay on the cutting edge.

I'm looking for an experienced software developer that is comfortable with big
data and machine learning and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Learn quickly and keep up with a rapidly changing machine learning and big data landscape

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, as the hiring manager I'd love to chat or buy you
coffee. Email me (Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction. (Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with
whiteboard coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

~~~
aggieben
Very interesting - on-site only?

~~~
iamnafets
At this time, yes. But if you're at a place where relocation is an option,
Seattle is an awesome place to live!

~~~
aggieben
I lived there for an internship once, and I totally agree. But: moving just
ain't happenin' for me :-) Happy hunting!

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 7 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $120k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Go)

~~~
carterschonwald
I know several folks on the team to varying degrees and they are a pretty cool
group. Apply if you want great colleagues

------
niklasrde
BBC iPlayer | Development Lead | LONDON, UK | Full Time | £40-£70k

We're looking for a development lead for the iPlayer Business Layer - the team
behind the iPlayer API serving the website, mobile clients and devices. Our
tech stack is mostly Node.js with Postgres and Redis databases on AWS in
microservices.

We're now averaging over 100 million API requests every day, with an average
2,000 req/s and a <7ms response time (that's for the past 7 days from now).
Some exciting projects we're working on include a machine learning one and a
big priority for the year ahead is personalisation. Our open source projects
currently see 40k downloads/month and we're keen to expand that.

It's a small team (2 senior engineers, 2 engineers (<\- one of them is me!)
and usually a graduate), and we're based in White City.

Spec & Application:
[https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?...](https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?record=19917)

~~~
sonthonax
Just saying 40-70k is pretty low. Is that all the BBC has to spend on it's
hiring budget?

~~~
johnnyfaehell
To be fair Facebook come in at 70k in London.

~~~
taurath
70k in London is like 70k in SF. Pretty incredible if you ask me. Must be a
cost center.

~~~
jerednel
That's still pretty high for a London wage though. While living costs are the
same, salaries are about half across the board in London. Just moved back from
there.

~~~
kkhire
how do people get by with 70K in london?

~~~
Ended
People get by with a lot less. The median household income in London was £39k
in 2013 [1]

[1] [https://data.london.gov.uk/apps_and_analysis/gla-
household-i...](https://data.london.gov.uk/apps_and_analysis/gla-household-
income-estimates/)

------
Triesault
Apple | Software / Hardware Engineer | San Jose, California | Full-time |
Onsite

We are looking for a software engineer with some hardware / electrical
engineering background for a position at an Apple research and development
lab.

Tasks

\- Develop data visualization software to analyze data from various test and
metrology systems

\- Create and implement multiple metrology systems for product testing and
characterization

\- Maintain a database and create schema to store reliability and
characterization data

\- Investigate reliability/performance gaps and participate in failure
analysis with other engineers to identify the root cause

Requirements

\- Bachelors or masters in engineering with at least 2 years of work
experience

\- Experience with multiple languages such as Python, Java, MATLAB, C#,
Objective-C, and Swift

\- A strong computer science background with knowledge of various design
patterns and a drive to write clean and modular code

\- Experience building the software framework and architecture for multiple
projects

\- Basic knowledge of LabVIEW

\- Background in electrical engineering or experience working directly with
hardware and a strong drive to learn

Bonus

\- Experience with statistical analysis techniques

\- Analog circuit analysis and design knowledge

\- Experience with measurement systems for electrical or optical
characterization or other metrology systems

Please send resume and cover letter to ntriesault@apple.com

~~~
thomas236
Hi Nicholas,

I have dropped a message on Linkedin.

Thomas

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!).

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas: \- RUST
Backend Developer \- (Frontend) Web Developer \- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live last month.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
disqk
so, would you say that you have "one aim", and that's to open doors?

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture | Software Engineer | Nairobi, Kenya / NYC / SF or Remote |
Full-Time | Remote

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions.

We just finished delivering fertilizer and seed to 1000 farmers in our first
year, and want you to help us get to our first million farmers.

We're hiring for Software Engineers and Data Scientists, email me (the CTO) at
earl@apolloagriculture.com. I answer every email personally and would love to
be introduced to any smart people you think would be interested.

~~~
andy
I just sent you an email. What you're doing sounds great to me and I develop
Android apps, among other things.

------
frisco
Neuralink | MEMS, materials science, chip design, mechatronics, and software |
San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk. Our goal
is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that ordinary
people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone. Neuralink's aim is
to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a true extension of
ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with slowly and
awkwardly.

We are primarily looking for really strong MEMS, microfab, and mechatronics
engineers, and materials scientists but are hiring for a fairly diverse set of
technical backgrounds. There is a ton of software to write ranging from
firmware to robotics controllers to web app experiment control and database
management.

jobs@neuralink.com

~~~
Quenz
Can you prove you're really involved with Neuralink? I just wanted to add some
of the stuff you said to Neuralink's Wikipedia page, but there's no real
reason to believe anything written here is true.

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) is hiring hackers | San
Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

Y Combinator has a very big vision. This recent article talks about our plans
to build a 21st century university:
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-manifest-
destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join a small team in San
Francisco. It's not a job for everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone
who loves startups. Working at YC, you won't just write code, you'll be
involved in everything YC does, from our dinner talks to demo day.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
I think I submitted an application but I'm not sure. I've also updated my
resume. Is there anyway to check in?

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | DevOps Eng. and Frontend/Fullstack Eng. (Python, AngularJS) |
Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | Full-time, onsite,
[http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) | $80k-$100k+ and equity

StreetShares is hiring passionate software engineers to build our online
lending platform. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment to shape the
future of our company. These position will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across
all functional areas. These positions report to the VP of Product Technology
and are based in our Reston, VA headquarters.

You can apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/)

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com

------
matm
Heap | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

Heap is building analytics infrastructure for web and mobile. Unlike other
tools, which require you to manually instrument code, Heap captures all user
actions automatically, and then lets you answer questions retroactively.
Instead of writing a bunch of new tracking code every time you want to answer
a question, the data is already in Heap waiting to be analyzed. As an engineer
at Heap, you will work on our in-house distributed system that ingests
billions of events a week and processes queries over 100s of terabytes of data
in seconds. To learn more about our distributed system, see our talks at
PGConf [1] or our recent blog post on how we index our data [2].

We have a small eng team made up of 13 engineers, nine in San Francisco, and
four scattered around the globe. Our interview process consists of a one hour
technical phone interview, a three hour takehome problem, and a full day
onsite in which you'll build a fake-but-plausible Heap feature.

We enjoy talking to everyone who interviews, so please apply:
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk)

[2] [https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-
postgresql...](https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-postgresql-
indexes-in-production/)

~~~
gedrap
The best interview experience that I've ever had. Totally recommend.

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineers |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

Come and join S3's backend storage data plane team. Hiring both Software
Development Engineers, and Senior Software Development Engineers.

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224)

You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college grads.
For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
spongeit
Tesla | Data Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Data Scientists, SREs | Palo
Alto, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Did you know we crunch data here? Data is deeply embedded in the product and
engineering culture at Tesla. We rely on data – lots of it – to improve
autopilot, to optimize hardware designs, to proactively detect faults, and to
optimize load on the electrical grid. We collect data from each of our cars,
superchargers, and stationary batteries and use it to make these products
better and our customers safer.

In the Fleet Analytics team, we process TBs of data a day from these devices.
We are looking for excellent people to fill out our team. Our platform and
services support the entire company from Manufacturing to Engineering to
Service.

Our tech stack includes Python, Java, Hadoop (Hive, HBase, Impala), Spark,
Kafka, RabbitMQ, Kubernetes

Please send resume and (bonus) references to code to Eric at ejoe@tesla.com.
Please include "HN - Tesla" in the subject line.

~~~
gourabmi
Are you hiring interns for this summer?

~~~
spongeit
Yes. Reply to the email above with your info and identify yourself as an
intern candidate.

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Paris, Dublin,
Dubai, Tel Aviv, Austin, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Menlo Park, NYC, Berlin | Onsite

We also have some great opportunities for engineering managers that would like
to support a team in Menlo Park, NYC, or Berlin. You would support a
distributed team, so some travel would be required.

If you have any questions, feel free to send me an email at rcheng@fb.com .

You can find the job listings at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/)
, under “Solutions Engineering”.

------
vikp
Dataquest | Data Science/Data Engineering Instructor | San Francisco | Remote
okay | $90k-$120k + equity

At Dataquest (www.dataquest.io), we teach data science and data engineering to
thousands of students around the world every day. We teach the concepts behind
the code, then help students build projects until everything clicks. We get
results -- we've had students get jobs at companies like SpaceX, and our NPS
is around 60.

We don't believe in skimming the surface of concepts so that students just
know what to type. We build intuition around complicated ideas like random
forests from the ground up. We walk students through building their own
algorithms, so we can help them understand the tradeoffs and limitations of
techniques. We help students build projects, so they can solidify their
knowledge and get real-world experience.

We're looking for someone to help us extend and enhance our curriculum. This
involves writing instructional content, creating projects, thinking about how
to improve how we teach, mentoring students directly, and getting feedback
from students to improve our teaching methods.

We're looking for someone who's passionate about teaching, and shares our
mission to give people access to high quality education at a low cost. You'll
have a lot of latitude to shape how we teach, and to help build a personalized
educational platform. We're bootstrapped and profitable, so this is also a
chance to learn more about the business side.

This is a great role if you want a make huge impact on the world, grow a
business, and rapidly expand your skillset.

If this is interesting, please email vik at dataquest.io.

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out! Technology choice is
open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com) If you're
interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
lexi-mono
Hey everyone, sorry if this is a bit off-topic.

Every month I scan the previous months’ Who Is Hiring thread and build stats
around the most popular languages.

Hope someone finds this useful. Constructive feedback welcome.

[http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/](http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Infrastructure Security Engineer (NYC)
:[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Vulnerability Management Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=508948](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=508948)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

~~~
squirrelgod
Hi, is Oscar Insurance looking for any engineering interns this summer?

~~~
ErinSlack
Hello! We recently completed our hiring for all intern positions this summer,
unfortunately. I encourage you to reach out for the following summer (2018)
program, or our New Grad role if you will be graduating.

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) or just HN items
[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE
    

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the firstline, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

NEW THING. There were requests for salary, so since this edition attrs section
will handle salary as well. Check bellow for the regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?
    

and you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

~~~
NSAID
It looks like you might be picking up the word "remote" from descriptions
instead of the heading and then incorrectly showing those jobs as remote
positions. For example,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023471)
[https://whoishiring.io/s/hn14023471](https://whoishiring.io/s/hn14023471)

~~~
xando
Thanks for letting me know, fixed.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Systems Engineers & Devops | San Francisco & Berlin |
ONSITE REMOTE [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco, is
looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic
Silicon Valley investors.

We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1] which was acquired by
Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool stuff at Rackspace and
are authors of Teleport[3] and Telekube[4]

    
    
      * Systems engineers (Linux, Go, Containers, Kubernetes)
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

Locations: San Francisco, Berlin, (Remote is OK for senior engineers)

Details:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

------
jasontan
Sift Science | San Francisco, CA | Join the fraud fighting team!
[https://siftscience.com/](https://siftscience.com/) | Onsite

We are a hyper-growth Series C company based in San Francisco. We’re in the
business of squashing fraud and other malicious activity for the world’s
largest web and mobile businesses. Our next-generation platform is built on
proprietary machine learning technology that learns in real time from live
activity taking place on the sites and apps of our global network of
customers. By integrating our modern REST APIs and automation workflows, our
customers not only eliminate risk but also increase revenue and conversion
rates through user experience optimization.

Open Roles:

\- Data Scientist

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineer

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer

\- Software Mobile SDK Engineer

We’re hiring in our San Francisco and Seattle office and we would love for you
to join the team! If interested please visit our careers page and apply
[https://siftscience.com/careers](https://siftscience.com/careers).

More Info:
[https://engineering.siftscience.com/](https://engineering.siftscience.com/)
Questions? E-mail Recruiting@siftscience.com

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Onsite |
90-140k + equity

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a
mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-
quality, personalized and manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business from the
ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim is to
offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customized products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing backend
code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux), node,
postgres, docker and aws. We also have openings for Junior/Senior CX and
Senior Ops positions.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $120-150k

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go. CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and
strongly consistent - hence the name. The company was founded in 2015 with a
mission to Make Data Easy.

Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles:

\-- Full Stack Engineer

\-- Software Engineer, Production

\-- Principal Engineer, Backend

\-- Product Designer

Please note that significant industry experience is required for all roles.
All positions offer $120-150k base, equity, and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

------
arpee
Planet | Software Engineer | SF, Seattle | ONSITE and REMOTE,
[https://planet.com](https://planet.com)

Planet designs, manufactures and launches nano-satellites to image the entire
earth. These satellites, called Doves, will (very) soon image the entire
earth, every day. This data set will reveal unprecedented insights of our
changing world, and we need talented Software Engineers to help build the
public Platform to get this data to customers.

The Platform API team is responsible for developing the public facing API's to
help power this mission. We are a small, remote-friendly team of Software
Engineers from diverse backgrounds, hailing from small startups to large
companies like Rackspace, Google, and Twitter.

Our stack is golang, python, docker, kubernetes, hosted on AWS and GCP. You
will be a great fit for this team if you have a history of building high
quality RESTful API's on this stack, or have an interest to learn it.

If interested please apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/planetlabs/jobs/534004#.WOe-s1P...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/planetlabs/jobs/534004#.WOe-s1Pysb0)

------
outericky
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | Product Manager, API Engineer, Python Engineer, Customer
Success Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME |

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Postgres, Django REST Framework, Javascript
(jQuery).

Product Manager: Mid to senior enterprise product manager. Someone to start
and grow this team. Help decide what goes on the road map, work with engineer,
sales, customer success and customers to define timelines and priorities.
Experiencing working with mid market to enterprise level customers.

API Engineer: Mid to senior API engineer (experience with Python and Django
REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineer. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Customer Success: Our Customer Success Managers (CSMs) are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

EDIT - we are updating our job listings so not everything is listed at the
careers page. Please reach out to careers at simplelegal

~~~
NearAP
Product Manager Job is not listed on the linked careers page.

~~~
cameroncairns
Thanks for the notice! Looks like we're still working on getting some of the
job descriptions posted. In the mean time, please reach out to us at careers
at simplelegal.com.

------
taariqlewis
Aquila | Senior Software Engineer | SF, NYC | REMOTE, CONTRACT
[https://aquilacashflow.com](https://aquilacashflow.com)

About Aquila:

Bleeding Edge FinTech Innovation. We automate receivables finance underwriting
& collections for small, high-risk businesses that no one else will touch. We
use datascience (K-Means clustering & OLS) and platform engineering to make
business financing as automated and as fast as possible. We also leverage our
prior expertise (SericaTrading) in bitcoin blockchain and HD wallet
cryptography to do amazing new things for our customers.

Our team:

Engineers, data scientists and product experts. Our platform is built on Ruby,
Go, Python Postgres & JavaScript. We hire onsite and remote. We're a fast-
moving, fast talking team.

Our Requirements:

* Demonstrated passion for Fintech innovation, Opensource contributions, blockchains, and datascience

* Passion for Test driven development and continuous learning

* Enjoyment of the wild startup rodeo. Yee haw!

* No Fear of the edge of startup engineering

Our Interview Process:

* Github & code review -> Founder interview -> Team interview + test -> Decision for either 2-week trial or immediate hire.

Positions:

* Senior Software Engineer

Email us at jobs@aquilacashflow.com and tell us whether you'd like to chat
more.

------
mightybyte
Takt | Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates. Takt also has open positions for
Systems and Infrastructure Engineer, Haskell Engineer, Data Scientist, Product
Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out at
[http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Data Engineer
job description:

Takt is seeking data engineers to help develop our flagship product. Our
platform learns and adapts to people's preferences, habits, and
feedback—orchestrating highly relevant experiences that are truly unique to
each person. Our vision will change the way people engage across multiple
industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare.

We share your passion for using data to solve complex problems. You understand
that legacy code is the work you did yesterday. You'll work in small, self-
sufficient teams with a common goal: deliver excellent software anchored in an
agile culture of quality, delivery, and innovation. Contact mightybyte at the
google mail service for more information.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Paris, France on site | Full-time | Android Engineer |
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs) |
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years. We are present in
several countries, have great mobile apps, and kick-ass hardware. And we're
just getting started.

We're looking for someone who is not only well versed in Android development,
but also has a strong understanding of good UX.

Link to the job offer -
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5f...](https://en.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5f20)

Engineering Blog - [https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | New York, NY | Onsite, Remote possible | Full-time

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analyses and
modelling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in an exploding field sounds
exciting to you, please get in touch.

Positions: \- Android Engineer \- Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) \- Data
Scientist \- iOS Engineer

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

------
bramgeenen25
Wevolver | Senior skilled Full Stack Developer | REMOTE & ONSITE | Amsterdam |
Full Time

• Javascript (Angular/React)

• Python(Django)

• Postgres

• Git

• AWS

\---

 _I’m Bram Geenen, co-founder of Wevolver, and if you are skilled, highly
motivated, and keen to make a big positive impact, then our team might be a
great place for you._

Wevolver = ‘Github for Hardware’

We work with the best technical and creative people, who have a lot of
autonomy. Collaborating with a team of people who excite, grow, and surprise
you every day, whilst crafting a great product is how we think work should be.
Wevolver is mission-driven: prioritizing making a positive impact on people's
lives and our society and we strongly believe in our goal of enabling anyone,
anywhere to develop hardware technology. We're a transparent organization,
heavily involved in open source.

We provide a collaboration platform for hardware development. Our platform is
used globally by engineers to collaborate on both open-source and private
projects.

Wevolver has a strong support network of advisors and recently raised an angel
round from investors in Silicon Valley, United Kingdom, and The Netherlands.
Winner of: • The Accenture Innovation Award. • SXSW 2016 Innovation Award. •
Fast Company listed Wevolver in the Top Most Innovative Web-platforms among
Slack, Facebook and IBM Watson.

Our stack is listed above. We are currently on Angular 1 and will either
upgrade or move to React (a decision which you can influence) Salary range:
$40K – $120K · 2.0% – 7.0% (depending on location & experience) Job details:
[https://goo.gl/Zwkh4X](https://goo.gl/Zwkh4X)

 _Looking forward to hearing from you!_

~~~
factorialboy
Can I apply directly without an Angelist account? Like, say, send you an email
or give you a call or drop by your office. I'm based in Amsterdam :)

~~~
bramgeenen25
Yes you can, drop an email to info@wevolver.com Would love to hear more about
your work and why you'd be interested in joining us. Then let's take it from
there.

------
julianshapiro
Bell Curve [[http://BellCurve.com](http://BellCurve.com)] | Remote | Part- or
full-time | Assistant Growth Marketer

We're a startup growth agency. We act as the in-house CMO for fast-growing
tech startups, including a few YC ones!

We need a remote assistant growth marketer. $30 USD/hr. We'll teach you growth
to an advanced degree, including all the modern user acquisition tactics.
Prior knowledge not required.

Job entails:

\- Helping us create Facebook/Twitter/Instagram ad variations and assessing
their performance (we'll teach you how)

\- Helping us A/B test our clients' sites (we'll teach you how)

\- Edit/compile ad imagery in Sketch (we'll teach you how — you don't have to
be a designer)

Shoot me (Julian Shapiro) an email at asst@bellcurve.com. Well chat on Skype
then progress to a quick sample project (fully paid). No formal job app
required.

More about me: I'm the creator of Velocity.js and I write guides at
Julian.com. Hope to hear from you!

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | DevOps, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

~~~
bajaj123
applied here. Got a call from hr. Submitted a tech assignment. Then they reply
with -other candidates are better ... They didn't even evaluate the
assignment.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site Reliability Engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 24 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

~~~
govindappaarun
do you still have this position open? I don't see this opening in talent site

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 16
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Frontend Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles); React knowledge is a plus

* Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles)

* Web Developer, to join our marketing team

* QA Engineer

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you
can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978))

~~~
bostik
Replying to myself, because I forgot these from the original post:

We're also looking for junior and mid-level quantitative analysts.

~~~
twog
Whats a good email to reach you at?

~~~
bostik
If you want to mail me directly, $firstname.$lastname@smarkets.com works.
(Full name is in profile.) I can fire off a mail at your direction tomorrow
once I get to the office to make it easy.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, developing internal tools, building
platforms or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
aggieben
Remote? Super interested, but not relocating.

~~~
aggieben
I did talk to someone on the phone, and she indicated that this position is
onsite. :-(

------
jscalisi
Grail | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL’s mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. We are
looking for people who are inspired to make a global impact, to push the
boundaries of science, to shape the future of medicine, to commit to something
bigger than themselves

Software Engineer (Front-end, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

Product Management: [https://goo.gl/t7vNfo](https://goo.gl/t7vNfo)

Security: [https://goo.gl/QGhVxe](https://goo.gl/QGhVxe)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Venice, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
alimoeeny
VR Game Developer | Autism Therapy | Washington DC based startup.

Floreo ([http://floreotech.com](http://floreotech.com)) is an early-stage
startup in Washington DC developing a first of its kind virtual reality
platform to deliver children’s therapy. Our first product is focused on VR-
based autism therapy. We are a multidisciplinary team of developers, doctors,
designers, therapists, parents, and artists and we are working in the
uncharted territory of VR for delivery of therapist mediated therapeutic
experiences. This is a unique opportunity to build a highly challenging
technically grounded product that has the potential of helping families in
immeasurable ways. We are looking for a second developer to join our team with
the following qualities: Game development experience using a commercial game
engine such as Unity or Unreal is required Experience in all aspects of
developing a game, from design to fine tuning multiplayer network latencies
are highly desirable Experience specifically with VR is a plus Startup
experience is highly desired as we are a small team used to wearing lots of
hats Our stack currently includes, Unity (using CSharp), to implement the VR /
in game experience. We are using “Google VR for Unity” AKA daydream/cardboard
to build for iOS and Android. We are using in house developed 3D and audio
assets. We run our own backend and API, written in Go on AWS.

Please send an email to jobs@floreotech.com and mention HN.

Also visit: [http://floreotech.com/careers/](http://floreotech.com/careers/)

------
iamtheneal
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Mobile Security | New York (preferred), San
Francisco (for senior or exceptional candidates) |
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers) Square's Mobile
Security team is hiring in our SoHo, NYC office. We're a full-stack
engineering team building Square's software tamper detection and remote
attestation system.

\----

What we do:

    
    
      research iOS and Android attacks and countermeasures
    
      build backend services to filter and analyze system-level telemetry from the millions of devices running our software
    
      develop heuristics and models to detect malicious activity
    
      collaborate with Square's mobile, hardware, and anti-fraud teams

\----

Why it's cool:

    
    
      We work across many disciplines: security, mobile, backend, data infrastructure, data science.
    
      Our system is critical: without it, some Square products couldn't exist.
    
      Several companies have built systems like this; ours is the most advanced.
    
      We catch real hackers and criminals.

\----

Who we're looking for: reverse engineers familiar with C

    
    
      mobile engineers familiar with C and with Android or iOS internals
    
      an engineering manager (NYC only)

\----

Tech we use: C, Java, Objective-C, Python, Ruby MySQL, Vertica, Spark

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email me at neal@squareup.com

------
rokche123
Her | Backend Developer | San Francisco | Onsite (remote possible for
experienced engineers), Full-time, Base + Equity,
[https://weareher.com](https://weareher.com)

Her (YC S15) is looking to hire a backend developers who could contribute to
our Go codebase and make us more nimble, efficient and reliable. You’ll be
joining a small team where every role carries a lot of impact and contributes
to the bottom line.

As the biggest social network in its space, Her is at break-even right now and
we're trying to broaden our spectrum to involve global market, so there is
plenty of things to do. We have a stable codebase written mostly in Golang,
but we would like to improve architecture and design while keeping the
delivery speed.

Things you'll be doing \- Evolving our Golang APIs to communicate with our
apps and other backend systems. \- Work on developing several smaller projects
\- Carry strategic impact on our future

We don't do whiteboard interviewing, based on preferences we either do a
(compensated) takeaway or a few days working with someone on the team, solving
one of our real problems.

Check us out on [https://angel.co/her-1/jobs](https://angel.co/her-1/jobs) to
apply

------
treyreynolds
Abilitie | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time |
[http://www.abilitie.com](http://www.abilitie.com)

Abilitie is an energetic 10-person company located at the Capital Factory in
the heart of downtown Austin. We've built a profitable business creating
multi-player business strategy games for corporate training. Our award-winning
simulations are used in 20 countries and by many Fortune 2000 companies. We’re
looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join the team building both the
new recruiting platform as well as aid in supporting our simulation-based
learning apps. In this role, you will be responsible for growing and
supporting architecture, implementation, testing, and deployment of our web
and mobile application. We offer a competitive salary, health insurance,
parking, a stipend to purchase your development machine, and opportunities for
domestic and international travel (not required), along with many other perks
that come with working at the Capital Factory in Austin! Apply here:
[http://www.abilitie.com/full-stack-software-
engineer](http://www.abilitie.com/full-stack-software-engineer)

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Data/ML Engineer, Lead Data Scientist | SF | ONSITE |
$110k-$160k

At Windfall Data, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in
the world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications.

We're looking for: \- experienced data engineers to help build our
infrastructure and help us scale \- lead/senior data scientists to build a
team and take our ML and predictive algorithms to the next level

If you're interested, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award. We are also working on two new cloud-based products, to be
released this year.

We want to expand our development team significantly in 2017. We are
especially looking to fill 2 senior roles on one of the new "cloud" technology
teams. The project's stack includes NodeJS, Angular 2, Kendo, and Postgres.
We'd like to find both an experienced back-end developer, as well as an
experienced front-end developer. This team is also looking for a junior-to-
intermediate level manual QA tester.

I joined Copperleaf (as a senior developer) back in April 2016. The people
here are really nice, they care about what they do, and they have a lot of
domain knowledge. If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an
e-mail to me (Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

------
boxcarton
IBM Watson | Developer Advocate | SF, NYC | Full-time, REMOTE or ONSITE

I'm hiring developers and developer advocates to join the IBM Watson Developer
Advocacy team. We look after Watson's cognitive API platform:
[https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/services-
catalog.h...](https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/services-catalog.html)

You'll be the interface between IBM Watson and our developer communities. This
means:

1\. Working with developers from startups, partners, and enterprise clients at
conferences, workshops, and meetups, etc

2\. Creating technical assets (demos, tutorials, etc) to help our users
succeed

3\. Improve the platform by bringing developer feedback to product teams, or
directly contribute to the SDK/documentation/API tooling

4\. Be the voice of our developers and advocate for their interests within IBM

The overall goal is to be an advocate for machine learning and artificial
intelligence. Preference is for candidates in SF/NYC/major cities with
connections to the local startup/tech community, but remote is also OK.

If you can code, have a passion for AI, like spending time building/hacking,
and want to travel the world talking to developers - email me directly:
joshzheng@us.ibm.com

------
salim_211
Deliveroo | Software Engineer (Backend) Mid or Senior Level | London | Visa
Sponsorship | [http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Deliveroo, one of Europe's fastest growing startups, are looking for Software
Engineers to join us full time in our London office. Our tech stack is Ruby-
on-Rails and React, although we're happy to look at candidates from all over.

We're revolutionising the food industry and making poor quality takeaways a
thing of the past, allowing you to enjoy restaurant quality meals at home, in
the office, or wherever you'd like to enjoy good food!

We're a startup, we work collaboratively and in feature driven product teams.
We do our best to make sure our environment suits the people in it, so
flexible working, occasional remote work, childcare vouchers, subsidised gym
membership are just a few of the things we have in place to make sure working
here is convenient for all.

Link to vacancy -
[https://deliveroo.workable.com/jobs/29743](https://deliveroo.workable.com/jobs/29743)

Engineering Blog -
[http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Interview Process: 15 minute phone screen (not in the least bit technical), a
task is then sent out for you to kick off in your own time whilst we schedule
an onsite. You'll talk us through your method and do some pairing (2 hours)
and then on the same day have a chat with a senior member of the team (30
minutes) to find out if we work in a way that's suitable for you.

------
late2part
CrowdStrike | DEVOPS and Many Others | Irvine, Seattle, Kirkland, Sunnyvale,
Minneapolis, DC, London, Bucharest, or REMOTE |
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

CROWDSTRIKE is the leader in cloud-delivered next-generation endpoint
protection. CrowdStrike is headquartered in Irvine, CA with customers around
the globe.

We collect more logs in a day than most companies collect all year. Our core
data is orders of magnitude larger than that. This is big scale.

Our stack includes Go, Python, Kaka, Cassandra, Ubuntu, Splunk, Chef, AWS,
GCP, Bare Metal, MAAS, and many more.

We use cloud services as well as run our own on-premise data centers.

We have many engineering positions open at the website above.

I'm specifically hiring 2 DevOp Linux Systems Engineers. DevOps Linux Systems
Engineers should have a working knowledge of linux, ubuntu, AWS, networking,
optimization, and troubleshooting. We build automation code - that's where our
focus is. I'm also hiring for someone to help automate our cloud billing,
specifically, automate, categorize, and track our billing from our various
cloud providers.

We hire smart people that can get things - engineers that can figure things
out and deliver solutions, working code, and products. We like folks to have
experience and understanding of a certain set of tools - but we are more
interested in smart people who like to do incredible things with a team of
great people.

Please contact us via the web site above, or mail me at the address in my
profile.

~~~
samstave
Emailed you....

~~~
late2part
I don't know if I received - resend to alan [.] hannan [@] crowdstrike.com ?

~~~
samstave
oops I had sent to .hannon

Re-sent, thank you.

------
haack
Improbable | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London |
[https://improbable.io](https://improbable.io)

I'm a software engineer at Improbable. We're building SpatialOS, a distributed
operating system that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented scale. My
team is responsible for taking SpatialOS and helping corporations and
governments ask huge, "what if" questions of the real world. We're backed by
A16Z and partnered with Google ([https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/improbable-
teams-with-goog...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/improbable-teams-with-
goog...)).

In addition to a wide range of engineering roles in our rapidly growing London
office, we've just opened a new office in San Francisco in which we're looking
to hire software engineers, community managers and product managers. A full
list of roles is available at
[https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities](https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities)

If you're at all interested, drop me an email at alexhaak@improbable.io

~~~
eli_gottlieb
I got turned down with a form letter when I applied to Improbable before there
was an SF office. Should I send a CV for SF anyway?

~~~
haack
Absolutely, drop me and email and I'll see what I can do

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Done.

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're building self driving cars. We operate as an independent startup, but we
also have the funding and manufacturing capabilities of a large company (GM).
We're hiring many roles, including C++ engineers, and backend/full stack
engineers (go/node.js).

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

If you're an experienced backend or infrastructure (docker/k8s) engineer, and
feel comfortable building systems from scratch (e.g. startup CTO or early
employee) please send me your resume/github/linkedin via HN profile and I'll
personally review it.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 50 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer

* Data science: Data Analyst - Data Scientist - Applied Mathematician - ML Researcher - Computational Biologist

* Technical HR Specialist/Manager - Technical Team Development Operation (New--if these posts aren't up yet, feel free to apply via Data Scientist and call out your interest in these positions)

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

~~~
austinprete
Hello Blake, is there any chance Recursion is considering hiring a software
engineering intern, or might consider it in the future? I'm a CS student at
the University of Utah planning on pursuing bioinformatics. I've come across
your company online several times and am really intrigued by the approach
you're taking to disease research.

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Full Stack Engineers & Development Managers - On-site Only |
Edinburgh, UK | Relocation Assistance Available | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship
available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment. We are also looking for some experienced
Development Managers to lead these teams.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers.

Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the need for
invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine learning
and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems. We use a wide variety of
languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and JavaScript; Open Source
technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and AngularJS; and we build on
top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

(Please note, I only recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you
with other roles/locations)

------
webwright
Glowforge ([http://www.glowforge.com](http://www.glowforge.com))

Seattle, WA (onsite) / Full-time / hiring full-stack web software engineers,
product managers, program managers, senior electrical engineers, mechanical
engineers, UI/UX designers and a lot more...

We're building a desktop laser cutter/engraver that can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, acrylic and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to cloud
software. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps, board games, and
anything else you can dream up. We're building a catalog of designs that can
be customized and a materials store. We've got beta units in the field and
users are loving them (and making amazing things).

Other Highlights:

* Largest 30-day crowdfunding campaign in history ($27.9M). We’ve since pre-sold a total of $50M or so. * Recently closed a $22M Series B from Brad Feld/Foundry and True Ventures, and have ~56 employees. * The three founders have manufactured hardware, sold companies, gone through YC, and built profitable businesses.

~~~
combinate666
interested in the full stack and front-end engineering positions, any way to
contact you directly?

~~~
danshapiro
Founder/CEO here. I read every email to jobs@glowforge.com personally.

~~~
markneub
So excited to see this here! I'm a long time Glowforge admirer. Just dropped
you a line (same username as HN).

------
dangirsh
Rigetti Computing | Full-stack Web Engineer | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/fd6715c9-99fd-4295-b843-c42d82...](https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/fd6715c9-99fd-4295-b843-c42d8299e18d)

Rigetti Computing is developing cloud-deployed quantum computers to solve
humanity's most pressing and valuable problems. As a full-stack engineer on
the Rigetti software team, you’ll develop performance tools and web
applications that help us configure, test and analyze our quantum computers.

Rigetti engineers are a passionate, dedicated team working across multiple
scientific and engineering disciplines including RF electronics, cryogenics,
superconducting circuits, mechanical engineering and computer science. We
build our software using reliable technologies such as Docker, Flask, Linux,
Postgres and Python. Expertise in these areas is a plus but having familiarity
with other common web languages and relational databases are fine substitutes.
We are looking for engineers who understand that simplicity and reliability
are aspects of a system to be carefully evaluated with every technical
decision. The full-stack web engineer is a foundational role in our software
organization and will form the kernel of a growing web team.

Kinds of projects you would work on over the course of a typical week:

\- Prototype a web application for browsing test and measurement data.

\- Whiteboard a fix to our production software and then make it happen.

\- Work with internal customers on designing and coding a REST API.

\- Collaborate with peers to provide feedback on a technical design proposal.

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more | San
Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

~~~
vchauras1
Does VISA means you need a country specific work visa to apply for the job? Or
is the employer ready to sponsor?

~~~
janpaul123
You need a country specific work visa, but we can help transfer it if
necessary.

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently running our infrastructure on AWS with a combination of
terraform and chef to manage our servers. The tiers of our application are
built with AWS Aurora, Elixir, and React.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
JMCQ87
Minodes ([http://www.minodes.com/](http://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin, Germany
(ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data Engineers, Data
Scientists

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline using machine learning
approaches.

We are an international team of ~35 highly motivated people from various
backgrounds. From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our devices
installed in our customers' retail stores around the world and a server
infrastructure to manage these devices and to process the terabytes of data
that they are producing via machine learning algorithms.

Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing and
analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We offer a great
opportunity for personal and professional growth in a multicultural
environment. We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way.
The usual perks (drinks, breakfast, nice office, …) are included. We're also
happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Software Engineers (Backend/Python/Go, Frontend/JS/React/Redux and others):
[https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735)

Data Scientists: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1733](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1733)

Business Intelligence specialists: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1731](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1731)

You can find even more jobs, including internships, here:
https:/www.minodes.com/jobs

No recruiters please.

~~~
raybb
Hello, I see your internship position and I'm quite interested however I live
in the USA (though I'm currently studying in China) and I'm a US citizen.

Would you guys be willing to sponsor a work visa? I understand it may
complicate so I figured I'd ask before applying. Thanks!

~~~
JMCQ87
HR will need to answer that one, I think it will depend on your specific
situation! ;)

Please contact jobs@minodes.com in case you have any questions prior to
applying

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. We're using Protractor for automated frontend testing so knowledge
in that is a plus. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it
out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process
and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
gbenton
23andMe | Scientist | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE,
[https://www.23andme.com/](https://www.23andme.com/)

23andMe is the leading personal genetics company with a mission to help people
access, understand and benefit from the human genome. 23andMe has accumulated
a wealth of genotypic and phenotypic information from participants committed
to improving human health through advances in genomics.

Open positions include Scientist and Senior Scientist roles in Statistical
Genetics, Ancestry Research, Health R&D, Bioinformatics, and Survey
Methodology.

Specific requirements for the roles can be found under ‘Research & Science’ at
[https://www.23andme.com/careers/](https://www.23andme.com/careers/)

What you need:

\-- Ph.D. in Statistical Genetics, Computational Biology, or a related field
(e.g. Genetics, Computer Science, Statistics, Bioinformatics, Mathematics).

\-- Substantial expertise in one or more of Python, R, C/C++, etc.

Pluses:

\-- Experience with genetic association studies or epidemiology

\-- Experience with machine and deep learning techniques

\-- Experience with cloud services

------
macey
Osper | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | VISA ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team. We are looking for an
experienced backend developer with DevOps skills. Our infrastructure is built
on python (2 and 3) and Flask; postgresql and dynamo db; docker/ECS for
deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for transaction
processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc. Compensation: £60,000 -
£80,000 + stock options You can apply at
[https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580](https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580)
or contact me directly with questions.

------
svec
iRobot | Software Engineers | Bedford, MA (near Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA |
ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really.

If you want to work with a bunch of friendly humans and robots, you should
consider iRobot. We've got a great culture, benefits, and products.

Most positions are for our Bedford, MA headquarters, which is just outside of
Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), cloud, mobile/iOS, test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those
aren't the same person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers
and mechanical engineers.

We use mostly C and C++, with some Python along the way as well.

You do NOT need any robotics experience - I had none when I joined!

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:
[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Do any of these positions allow for semi-remote work (e.g., 2-3 days/week in
the office)?

Also, can you share anything at all regarding the salary ranges?

~~~
svec
Unfortunately the answer is 'no' to both. (I use glassdoor.com to answer
questions like the 2nd one...)

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Senior Engineer | Singapore | Full Time(40%
remote)

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following

    
    
       - last mile delivery
       - warehousing
       - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
       - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
       - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
       - We have autonomous robots coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry

# What the job entails

We are looking to add 1 Haskeller(or someone who wants to pick up real world
Haskell). We allow our engineers to work from home 2 days a week. The stack is
in Haskell and Scala.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are
interested.

------
elwatto
Elevate (Apple App of the Year) | iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
elevateapp.com

Elevate is a cognitive training tool that was the recipient of Apple's App of
the Year award and Google's Editors' Choice distinction. It has been
downloaded more than 13 million times, helping users around the world build
critical communication and analytical skills.

We're looking for an experienced mobile developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, knows the value of small details and believes
in software that helps its users. We are an agile team looking to make our
customers' lives better by building the future of cognitive training and
proactive mental health.

Responsibilities:

* Working closely with product, games, and content teams to build great mobile experiences

* Keeping up with platform changes and adapting Elevate as they happen

Benefits:

* Deliciously healthy chef-cooked meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* 401k plan

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/](http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/)

------
josephpmay
Mira Labs | Unity, iOS, Frontend, Backend, UX/UI Designers, Data Scientists |
Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

Mira Labs is looking to hire talented and experienced iOS engineers, Unity
engineers, back-end web developers, UX/UI designers, and data scientists to
help build out our augmented reality platform.

About Mira:

Mira Labs is building the future of consumer-facing computing by designing an
accessible augmented reality platform for anyone.

We're a stealth Los Angeles-based startup with backing from some of the top VC
firms and angels in the tech and entertainment industries. We like to approach
problems from a design-thinking approach: although our team all has technical
backgrounds, we believe the best solutions come from understanding our users.

Join us in our efforts to turn the visions of tomorrow into a reality today.

Who we're looking for:

Our priority right now is hiring Unity engineers who have experience working
on AR and VR projects. You should be fluent in C#, know how to work with APIs
and SDKs, and have experience creating and shipping maintainable SDKs. Ideal
candidates with have a strong understanding of mobile optimization, experience
working with external input devices, and experience with spatial animation.
Skills that are not required but are a plus include iOS/Unity integration
experience, experience with networking cross-platform devices, mobile sensor
integration, experience writing shaders, computer vision integration and
development, and experience with IoT connectivity.

We're also looking to hire web developers with frontend and backend
experience, 3D UX designers, data scientists, and iOS engineers (with both
Swift and Objective C experience).

If you're interested in applying or have any questions, shoot me an email at
joseph [at] miralabs [dot] io

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO. Our interview process includes one phone call and
then one onsite technical meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply on our jobs page and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost)

------
webo
SupplyPike | Frontend, Backend, Devops Engineers | Fayetteville Arkansas |
ONSITE
([https://angel.co/supplypike/jobs/](https://angel.co/supplypike/jobs/))

SupplyPike is the fastest growing emerging technology company in Northwest
Arkansas focusing on creating new and innovative ways to solve problems in
Logistics and Supply Chain. The team grew from 1 engineer to over 20 engineers
in just over a year. We plan to continue to grow at that rate.

Some of our stack:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)

Frontend: JavaScript, React, Angular, Aurelia, TypeScript, websockets, etc.

Backend: Node.Js, GraphQL, Python, Mongo, Redis, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, etc.

Infrastructure: Microservices, docker, Kubernetes, AWS, terraform, prometheus,
etc.

Interview process: 2-3 hour technical interview.

Questions/resumes: kanat [at] casestack.io

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
fheisler
White Hat Academy | web development, networking & security | Washington, DC |
REMOTE

I am currently a startup of one, looking for my first few hires (part-time
contract, possibly a large/founding full-time role depending on the match).

The platform teaches IT + cybersecurity skills through a Codecademy-like
interface using containers; it also allows employers to automate technical
interviews using custom assessments (similar to HackerRank, but with more
full-system functionality instead of coding puzzles and limited simulations).

Looking for significant experience with more than one of the following:

    
    
      - Web development (Node)
      - Containers (Docker)
      - Networking (building secure virtual networks)
    
    

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (whitehat.academy) if this sounds interesting.
Contact me for a demo link; it's live and functional, but not scalable or
secure enough yet to share openly on HN!

------
outcoldman
Stripe | Engineer | Seattle, SF

Office in Seattle just have opened, so folks might not be aware about that. I
have joined Stripe few weeks ago. Great company, great people.

Read more about positions in Seattle:

[https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/site-reliability-
engineer-...](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/site-reliability-engineer-
seattle)

[https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/infrastructure-engineer-
se...](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/infrastructure-engineer-seattle)

[https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/full-stack-engineer-
seattl...](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/full-stack-engineer-seattle)

There you can find openings in SF:

[https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs)

~~~
raghavank1992
Any Entry level/New grad software engineer roles?

~~~
jacquelineo
I was told a few weeks ago that they are not looking for entry-level engineers
at the moment, though this may now have changed. Good luck!

------
ayw
Scale API (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | $80,000-$120,000
+ Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Scale API (YC S16) is looking for software engineers and machine learning
engineers to join our team of 6. Scale API is an API for human intelligence.
Our mission is to bring human intelligence to software applications. By
combining machine learning and a human workforce, we're actively bridging the
gap between what software can do and what humans can do. Our current clients
include Alphabet (Google), Uber, Procter & Gamble, Houzz, and many more.

Why you should join:

\- We're working on a core problem for our decade - bringing human
intelligence to software - We have great traction and revenue and are growing
quickly - We're a talented team with experience from Dropbox, Quora, Snapchat,
Facebook, Palantir, MIT, and CMU.

Email careers@scaleapi.com with your GitHub and LinkedIn profiles

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Java)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, Knockout.js) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby) - Montreal - FullTime
      
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

~~~
scottmsul
I think your link might be broken, it leads to a page that says "Sorry, but we
can't find that page."

~~~
Ben-G
Thanks! Updated the post. We recently switched to a new candidate tracking
platform.

------
mooremo
Popular Pays (W15) | Senior Web Software Engineer | Chicago,IL | ONSITE

Hello! I'm Matt Moore and I'm the CTO at Popular Pays. We're a marketplace
that connects content creators with brands looking to generate content that is
worth sharing. We’re looking for a senior web software engineer to join our
team. We're growing quickly and are looking for someone who can help us build
an amazing product that will scale with us at a robust and sustainable pace.
Job description is posted here: [https://angel.co/popular-
pays/jobs/226947-senior-web-softwar...](https://angel.co/popular-
pays/jobs/226947-senior-web-software-engineer)

You can apply through Angel List or email me matt@popularpays.com.

------
rhoadsb
Air Force Research Laboratory | Fall Co-op/Intern | WPAFB, Ohio | ONSITE

The Intelligent Power Group at WPAFB is looking for mechanical/electrical
engineering co-ops for Fall 2017 (open to combined Summer & Fall 2017).

An electrical engineering student would build up DAQ capabilities for a new
generator testing facility. The student would be responsible for 95% of sensor
selection, layout, noise reduction, etc.

A mechanical engineering student would design & run experiments to
parameterize a lumped capacitance thermal model of a synchronous generator.
For example, determining the conduction coefficient of an enamel coating.

On a scale of independent researcher (10) and being given a task of lists to
accomplish everyday (0) these positions are a 7.

If interested, reach out to the e-mail in my profile.

------
ejcx
Cloudflare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX; |
VISA, ONSITE

Cloudflare is building a better Internet. Our long term goal is to give every
site the same performance, security, and reliability that major sites like
Google and Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or
complicated administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one.

We believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on personal growth and
responsibility. Working at Cloudflare lets you wear many hats, spearhead new
projects, and shape your career. Product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We're starting 2017 at 330 people, with plans to double that in the next
year.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development. Here's some specific roles we're keen to hire:

0) Engineering Manager -- We're looking for an Engineering Manager to lead our
PlatOps team, and also generally looking for more managers. Our engineering
management team is very strong and we are looking for experienced individuals
to join.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of applications and need more
talented software engineers who love to break and fix. We need hands on
engineers who are not afraid to dive in and drive fixes to completion, and
evangelize security.

3) Systems Engineer (Austin/SF/London) -- We are hiring systems engineers at
all of our offices. Our Austin office is growing particularly fast. Web and
distributed systems built with Go, Node, Docker, and much more. Check out our
blog to see what's planned for 2017
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/))

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link, our recruiting team looks at every single application from
every applicant.

~~~
46Bit
I graduate this year with a lot of experience with web development. But I've
spent a lot of hobby time with Rust and would like to head in the Systems
direction. Do you know if London offers junior-ish systems positions?

~~~
ejcx
I would apply to a position on our site and write a nice cover letter (our
recruiters are great and actually read it).

If you have hobby projects you have built, mention them proudly and show them
off (this is the way I was hired at cloudflare).

We don't do much with rust, though. Lots of Go.

------
bogolea
Simbe Robotics | San Francisco, CA | On-site

Simbe Robotics is currently hiring for a number of robotics-focused
engineering roles in the San Francisco Bay Area.

At Simbe, we are automating brick & mortar retail through the use of mobile
robots, computer vision, and cloud-based software.

Our first product, Tally, provides retailers unprecedented visibility and
insights into the state of their stores. Tally in action:
[https://vimeo.com/145242961](https://vimeo.com/145242961)

Current open positions include:

* Computer Vision Software Engineer

* Dev Ops Engineer

* Full Stack Web Software Engineer

* Robotics Software Engineer

* Robotics Research Intern

* Mechanical Engineering Intern

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com)

------
gourneau
Guardant Health | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[http://guardanthealth.com](http://guardanthealth.com)

Guardant Health develops diagnostic technologies to improve cancer management.
We are the market leaders in liquid-biopsies. We take blood samples and are
able to detect the trace amounts of cancer DNA. In the best cases we can
identify treatment options for patients. We have dozens of peer reviewed
publications
[https://guardanthealth.com/publications/](https://guardanthealth.com/publications/)

We are looking for looking for folks who are awesome at any of the following:

\- Python

\- Django

\- Software engineers, at all levels

\- DevOps

\- Bioinformatics

email me at jgourneau@guardanthealth.com for more info.

------
danielamc
Uken Games| Toronto | Full-time on-site|
[http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
crazyguyonabike
Software Developer - Dependable Systems Lab (EPFL) | Lausanne, Switzerland |
ONSITE

If you’re a hardcore programmer, are passionate about security and want to
embark on a journey to fundamentally change the computer security landscape,
this job is for you. You’d be joining a close collaboration between a small
research team at EPFL and Cyberhaven, an advanced software security startup
located at the EPFL Innovation Park, on the shore of Lake Geneva. The project
is sponsored by the Swiss Commission for Technology and Innovation (CTI).
Cyberhaven is a stealth-mode cyber security company on a mission to bring
radical simplicity to enterprise security, and make it a lot stronger. Our
technology is based on 7 years of lab research in deep application analysis,
and is protected by 4 patents. The technology has been validated both in the
field as well as through open-source projects like S2E, CPI, and SafeStack.

Profile:

    
    
      - Exceptionally strong in computer systems, and love hacking both inside and outside an OS kernel
      - Comfortable coding at any layer in the software stack
      - Can learn new technologies quickly and are eager to do so
      - Have a strong collaborative spirit and a contagious enthusiasm
      - Experience with low-level systems languages like Rust/C/C++ etc.
    

If you have some of the following qualities, that’s even better:

    
    
      - Python has no secrets to you
      - Track record of releasing production-grade security products
      - Experience working on security software, sandboxes, virtualization, malware scanners, endpoint protection platforms
    

Interested?

Please send mail to George.Candea@epfl.ch with the following materials:

    
    
      - Resume or Curriculum Vitae. Please include descriptions of previous projects you have worked on
      - Contact information (email + phone) for two references who have agreed to speak about you, your work, and your potential. Please do not send us open letters of recommendation; we will directly contact your reference providers and solicit confidential feedback on you
    

We evaluate candidates on an ongoing basis, so please submit the materials as
soon as they are available.

------
wglb
kCura | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago, IL; Reston, VA; Krakow, Poland |
Full-time, Flexible REMOTE | [https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-
positions/](https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-positions/)

• Product: Relativity, handles large volumes of data and helps corporations,
law firms, and government agencies solve their own unique data problems.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Vision: Our mission is to help our customers organize data, discover the
truth, and act on it. Building great e-discovery software for managing massive
volumes of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations.

• Stack (Reston, VA): Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins,
Bamboo

• Stack (Chicago & Krakow, PL): C#, ASP.NET, MVC, SQL Server, Azure, REST,
Chef, Powershell

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less

==Team== • Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO • Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun coding exercise)
>> Interview in office to meet the team (3 ½ hours) >> Decision communicated
to you within 24 hours

==Contact== mmcfarland@kcura.com

~~~
raghavank1992
I have emailed and got an automatic reply that they are out of the office till
april 10th

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineer | Full-Time | Base +
Pre-IPO Stock Options

We're looking for a Full Stack Engineer with an emphasis on the front-end to
join our R&D team in NYC. We're building a new product enabling server-less
architecture with MongoDB using React, Redux, Golang, MongoDB, AWS, and more.
This is a small team where you will have a huge and immediate impact within an
already established company!

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or apply
directly at [http://grnh.se/unlpr81](http://grnh.se/unlpr81).

------
vividcortexjobs
VividCortex is hiring! REMOTE SRE |Front End (AngularJS) | Back End (Go) |
Application Security Engineer We're based in Charlottesville, VA. Remote work
is available in the US or in Uruguay/ Argentina. Contact us directly at
jobs@vividcortex.com, or learn more and apply at
[https://www.vividcortex.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.vividcortex.com/about-us/careers/) VividCortex's
mission is to promote the mastery of data-driven performance optimization. Our
SaaS product is the best way to improve your database performance, efficiency,
and uptime, providing deep insights into production database workload and
query performance. Our team has a list of big-name clients and is growing
quickly! We're NEA funded and growing front end, back end, and site
reliability/operations (that's our most pressing need at the moment!). The
engineering team is made up of passionate, clever problem solvers that have a
lot of autonomy to explore solutions and fail fast. We're not wedded to
particular methodologies or deadlines - we're top-notch collaborators and get
things done! Our process is high-touch and conversational. You'll have calls
with a couple of team members, and a personality assessment. We are truly
serious about finding the best fit for you to maximize your opportunities to
learn and grow here.
[https://github.com/VividCortex](https://github.com/VividCortex)

------
deepnotderp
Vathys | Deep submicron analog engineer | Portland, Oregon | vathys.ai |
remote or on-site

We're a deep learning chip startup with runaway efficiency numbers for our
architecture, without sacrificing raw performance. We have our architecture
and tool chain in place, and now we're looking for someone who has experience
with analog design on cutting edge geometries. You'll be working alongside a
PhD with over two decades of semiconductor industry experience. If you're
interested, give us a ping at tapabrata_ghosh[at]vathys.ai

------
arashdelijani
2020 | React Native Engineer, Flask Backend Engineer | San Francisco |
REMOTE/ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building a mobile app with lots of neat realtime + proximity features
for the huge hospitality and retail industries. You'd be the first employee,
teaming up with the founder, an MIT CS grad and building from scratch! Looking
for someone passionate with experience working on large React Native/Flask
projects in previous positions. (not side projects)

Feel free to reach out to me with a resume/portfolio at arashdelijani at gmail

------
isabelsymphony
Symphony Commerce - Principal Software Engineer - Remote USA or Onsite San
Francisco

[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce/063306b8-d7ef-4078-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce/063306b8-d7ef-4078-981f-2fcd4827b90b)

Symphony Commerce is an emerging leader that provides fully managed Commerce
and Fulfillment as a Service to brands throughout the world. Our platform
allows teams to focus on what they do best - create and market amazing
products - without requiring them to master the nuances of running a great
online store, managing dozens of online sales channels, or fulfilling their
products.

As a Principal Engineer in Fulfillment at Symphony, you’ll be helping lead the
next wave of transformation of our core platform, and helping us prepare for
additional complexity as we expand our capabilities at the intersection of the
digital and physical worlds. We’re working on everything from how to optimize
shipping and purchasing decisions to how to engineer highly reliable
integrations, with real time visibility into supply and demand across multiple
sales channels and fulfillment centers. We need smart, driven engineers to
take ownership of some of the bigger opportunities, and lead our team to
deliver them.

more roles in SF:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce)

------
kvarela
Coffee Meets Bagel | iOS Engineer, Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco |
Full-Time | ONSITE
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire an iOS engineer
and a Senior Data Scientist to work on our best in class dating app.

We currently have 2 engineers on the iOS team and 2 members on the data team
and we’re growing both!

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

Data Science:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286)
iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a885-da8d60c8615b)

Check out our engineering blog to learn more!:
[http://tech.coffeemeetsbagel.com](http://tech.coffeemeetsbagel.com)

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | ONSITE | San Francisco, Portland, Salt Lake City | 3D Web + Full Stack
Engineer

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-
engineer](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-engineer)

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-engineer)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D art and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture in your own
home before you buy it. Our product is brought to life by a diverse and
talented team of engineers, artists, designers and creators.

We're first movers in a fast-growing space that will become the future of home
design. Check out modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our
images on our site are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings).
Our stack is React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

We do a phone/in-person interview with the Head of Engineering (me), phone
call with one of our engineers, and then one day in office to meet the team.

Drop us a line at jobs@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more! We'd also
love to talk to anyone who leans more toward pure front or back end engineer.

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | All roles: Santa Clara / San Francisco. All engineering roles:
Toronto. NLP only: Sacramento / Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an NLU / Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA,
Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective
AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest
speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding.
We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really
interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can
work well independantly.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
rob at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
aleksandrazd
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

We raised our Series B lead with Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series-b/) |
We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full-time positions:

\- Engineering Manager - Ecosystem Open Source (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1](http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1)

\- Frontend JavaScript Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1](http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1)

Many other positions on our careers page, in Berlin Germany and in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
Aretecjobs
Aretec, Inc| Cyber Security Positions | Washington DC Area | $80-135k Salary +
benefits | Full-time |ONSITE

Aretec, Inc is a proven enterprise technology leader. Our team of software
developers and cyber security engineers apply emerging technologies, to
enhance mission readiness and the security and integrity of federal agencies.

We are hiring for a variety of Cyber Security Positions. 1) Account Manager 2)
Application Security Tester (Penetration Tester) 3) Computer Forensic &
Intrusion Analysis 4) Cyber Architecture 5) Cyber Operations Specialist 6)
Cyber Security Engineer 7) Cyber Security Solutions Engineer/Architect 8)
Cyber Threat Analysis 9) Cyber-Security Risk Expert 10) Digital Forensic
Analyst 11) Incident Response Coordinator 12) Information Assurance Compliance
Analyst 13) Information System Security Operations Analyst 14) Project Manager
15) Security Manager 16) Security Operations Center (SOC) Analyst 17) System
Analyst 18) Technical Analyst 19) Training Developer/Instructor 20)
Vulnerability Assessment Manager

We’re interested in all levels of experience. Salary is commensurate with
experience. Security certifications required (CISSP, CEH, Security+, CAP,
GIAC, etc.). If you have a passion for cyber security and want to learn more
about these positions, please visit our career website
[http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/](http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/) Resumes
can be e-mailed to careers@aretecinc.com Applicants must be U.S. Citizens or
green card holders.

~~~
FenDaddy
Where in the Washington DC Area is this job located?

~~~
Aretecjobs
Job is located in Herndon, VA.

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=5536...](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=553687)

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE

Looking for Full-Stack, Backend, Site Reliability, and Machine Learning
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high.

You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

~~~
malhaar
You guys do not reply to emails/ applications. I did apply here couple of
times, but did not get reply even once.

~~~
sanjeezy27
Seconded.

------
yefim
Raise.me | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer, Product Manager |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time

Raise.me is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-to-fix-how-colleges-provide-financial-aid/)). We just closed
a Series A from top investors like Redpoint and First Round Capital, and and
are growing our team rapidly. If you're an engineer looking to work with other
smart and passionate individuals on the mission of helping all high school
students achieve their college ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful
equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at Raise.me: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at yefim[AT]raise.me.

------
zeugmatographer
Radboud University Medical Center | Scientific Programmer | Nijmegen, The
Netherlands | Onsite | Salary:50k-65k EUR

The Diagnostic Image Analysis Group (DIAG) is a research group of the
Department of Radiology and Nuclear Medicine of the Radboud University Medical
Center and we're looking for a Scientific Programmer. We develop, validate and
deploy novel medical image analysis methods, usually based on deep learning
and focusing on computer-aided diagnosis (CAD). Application areas include
diagnostics and prognostics of breast, prostate and colon cancer. Our group is
among the international front runners in our field, witnessed for instance by
the highly successful CAMELYON16 and CAMELYON17 grand challenges which we
organized. We closely collaborate with clinicians and industry.

We're looking for someone to work on our Automated Slide Analysis Platform for
Pathology Slides (ASAP -
[https://github.com/GeertLitjens/ASAP](https://github.com/GeertLitjens/ASAP)).
Technologies include: C++, Qt, Python. Experience with medical imaging is a
plus. For more information please see our group page:
[http://diagnijmegen.nl/index.php/Scientific_Programmer_CompP...](http://diagnijmegen.nl/index.php/Scientific_Programmer_CompPath)

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding wavefront of astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to web based interfaces
for requesting observations. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-
earth asteroids and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

More details: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

~~~
amjaeger
Hi, Is there a reason this job is not listed on the general jobs page?
[https://lco.global/jobs](https://lco.global/jobs)

~~~
WD-42
Hi, good catch. We just had a new position open up.

------
brown4
Endgame’s security platform enables organizations to hunt for adversaries
within their networks and secure their most valuable assets. We are
characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility, intellectual
engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards performance.
We work within a fast-paced, driven, and flexible work environment that allows
for both professional growth, as well as unwinding through team events like
weekend family brunches, happy hours, and outdoor activities. Endgame values
engagement within the tech community. We provide opportunities for open source
contributions, speaking at meetups or conferences, and participating in our
technical blog.

Senior Fullstack Engineer | SF |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34y8viw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34y8viw2)

Senior Software Engineer | SF | Arlington, VA | DC |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?32z8viw1](http://app.jobvite.com/m?32z8viw1)

Senior Product Manager | Arlington, VA |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Uz8viwT](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Uz8viwT)

There are a bunch of other positions check them out:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IA8viwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IA8viwI)

~~~
quantumhobbit
Edit: wrong company. Leaving original below so reply makes sense.

Your company contacted me on Indeed Prime and scheduled a phone interview.
However no one called at the agreed time and I received no response to
attempts to reschedule. So I'm wondering if it would be worth my time to apply
here?

~~~
brown4
I apologize that happened to you. When did that happen? I will speak with the
recruiters about it to ensure it does not happen in the future.

If you are still interested let me know.

~~~
quantumhobbit
My apologies. I have confused Endgame with another company.

My actual interaction with Endgame is weirder. In February, I received a
rejection letter from Endgame despite never applying or ever authorizing a
recruiter to apply for me. I know I didn't apply because the rejection was
sent to a school email that I haven't used in years. I also don't know what
sort of outdated resume this decision was based on, although I am tempted to
apply now with my current resume out of some sort of competitive instinct.

I don't blame Endgame as this was probably caused by an unscrupulous recruiter
who scrapped my out of date info from my school's website.

~~~
brown4
Thanks for updating the comments. That is a really strange interaction.

You should apply! If you want a run down before applying let me know and we
can setup a time to talk.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Kickass Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation
Assistance + Visa Sponsorship

Stylight is the leading Style and Shopping Guide, providing more than 10
million users per month worldwide with inspiring shopping experience. Stylight
combines digital fashion, beauty, home & living and lifestyle content with
curated online shopping. With the seamless affiliation to over 800 partner
shops, Stylight’s inspiring content becomes instantly shoppable. The Style and
Shopping platform therefore encourages it's users to refine their style
everyday. The headquarters of the ProSiebenSat.1 Media SE subsidiary is in
Munich along with international offices in both Philadelphia (U.S) and London
(UK) and is present in 17 countries worldwide. For more information visit:
[http://www.stylight.com](http://www.stylight.com) or our tech blog
([http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/))

We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact. We’re a fashion
company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl Lagerfeld. A hoodie or your
favorite Docker shirt will do just fine. You don’t even need to like fashion
at all, but a certain admiration for Ken Thompson, Rob Pike or Martin Fowler
is always appreciated. You don’t speak German? No big deal, we use English as
our main language.

We're excited to receive your applications!!

>>>>[https://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](https://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/)

------
Greek0
Ubimet | C++/Python Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE

Ubimet is a leading weather service providers in Europe. We're experts in
meteorology and issue customized weather forecasts for several million private
and industrial customers. Together with our shareholder (Red Bull), we pursue
the goal to be the weather service with the world's best quality forecasts.

We're looking for a C++/Python developer to work on interesting problems at
the intersection of big data, realtime services, and scientific computing. We
offer a great work environment in the city with the highest quality of living
worldwide
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Surve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Survey)).
If you have to move, we offer a relocation package and take care of any visa
formalities.

We especially encourage women, people of color, and others who are
underrepresented in the tech industry to apply.

If you're interested, check out [http://www.ubimet.com](http://www.ubimet.com)
and apply at
[https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5fl...](https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5flisting&company=C0016085212P&navBarLevel=JOB%5fSEARCH&rcm%5fsite%5flocale=en%5fUS&career_job_req_id=82&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=ON0hYXYHMZb4my8mZe1c5vRR%2bRw%3d)

~~~
tom_mellior
A bit more of the infos from your link would be nice in the text of the post,
in particular the salary range.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "What functions already exist?", and "What's going on in this
changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web. We're a small team founded by Stanford and
Palantir alums. Our users and customers span programmers across the world,
influential open-source authors, and major companies. Our technical challenges
include scaling code analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, React (with GraphQL), Docker + Kubernetes

Open roles: * Senior Software Engineer, Core:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608)
* Senior Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073)

~~~
tp3z4u
Are you sure about the REMOTE? When I applied I was told there was no remote
option.

------
47
Article | Software Engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE,
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is a vertically integrated online furniture brand. I am looking for
several Software Engineer to join my development team.

Here are some of the exciting problems you can work on while at Article:

1) Traditional furniture companies sends out millions of physical catalogues.
We think are inefficient and costly. Can you build the ultimate digital
alternate to the physical catalogue?

2) We manage our own Transportation and Deliveries. Can you optimize and
automate the warehouse and final mile carrier selection for a shipment?

3) Furniture takes lot of space and they are costly to store and ship. Can you
answer the question What product should keep in stock, how much should we keep
in stock and where should we stock them?

4) We currently operate 3 warehouses. Can you predict where and when should we
open our next warehouse?

5) Current generation of warehouse management systems are geared towards small
items. Furniture is huge and bulky. Can you design and build an efficient
software for managing and shipping furniture at scale?

6) [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com) is the only way to buy
our furniture. Can you create a better customer experience?

Let’s talk you can reach me at tahseen [at] article.com

------
alacker
Binti | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, SALARY:100k-140kUSD,
[https://binti.com/binti-careers/software-engineer/](https://binti.com/binti-
careers/software-engineer/)

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Our software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in the
midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are close
to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of California.

We have sustainable revenue, dedicated customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that works well for our use case, but remains fun to hack on. We're building
the monolith up higher, and looking forward to soon chipping off a service or
two. Some of the areas in which we are especially seeking to round out our
engineering team include devops, security, and compliance (we're seeking a
full-stack engineer interested in contributing in these areas early on -
whether or not you are already an expert). We're using Kubernetes/Google
Cloud.

If you're looking to join a small startup that has a large impact, apply
online or email us at jobs@binti.com

~~~
stevebmark
Great mission, but hard skip this tire fire. Trust me.

------
Petefine
15gifts | Junior Data Scientist | Brighton, UK | ONSITE
[http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com)

15gifts' decision-engine technology powers some of the largest corporations in
the UK including Virgin Media, EE, Sky and The Times, and we're growing
rapidly. We are now looking for a talented data scientist to join our team and
help shape the recommendation algorithms that underpin our product.

You'll be working on the algorithms that underpin our product, and will be
responsible for interpreting large amounts of behavioural data to discover the
underlying stories and opportunities. Then you'll identify, help implement and
test algorithms and optimisations that drive real improvements to our
product's performance. You'll work closely with other parts of the business to
ensure that the whole product is focused on maximising the benefit of the
algorithms that we develop.

The ideal candidate will be familiar with SQL and Python and/or R, have a firm
grounding in Data Science principles as well as experience in analysing and
visualising data sets. The process will start with a phone chat, and then an
interview based around a dataset that we'll ask you to analyse in advance.

Get in touch via work@15gifts.com and mention hacker news.

~~~
abhisri003
are you sponsoring VISA?

~~~
Petefine
Hi, I'm afraid we're not able to do that for this position, sorry.

------
karig
ZUMPER | San Francisco (SF) | ONSITE

 __Hiring for:

Engineering- Backend Python Engineer, Frontend Lead, Jr Android Developer,
Business Systems Engineer

Marketing - Chief Marketing Officer

To apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/zumper](https://jobs.lever.co/zumper) or
email me directly kari@zumper.com

Interview process: Prescreen, Technical phone interview, 1-2 onsites
(depending on the role), offer.

About Zumper: We are building the next generation of house and apartment
rental platforms. We recently acquired the amazing PadMapper, which is now
part of our platform. With a twinned consumer and B2B approach, Zumper built
the first ever search-through-close rental platform where a renter can pull
out their phone and make an instant & guaranteed rental application from an
open house or a tour with one tap.

We have over 5+ million visitors a month and have raised $39.2 million in
venture capital to date from investors including Kleiner Perkins and Goodwater
Capital. Our iOS and Android consumer apps were both featured at launch on the
front pages of the App Store and Play Store respectively. We've also built the
first ever iOS and Android apps - Zumper Pro - for landlords and rental
professionals to create, photograph and market their listings on the go.

Happy to connect and go into more detail about Zumper!

------
maxbutler
LendUp | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

LendUp’s mission is to provide anyone with a path to better financial health.
We build technology, credit products and educational experiences for the 56%
of the US population who are currently shut out of mainstream banking because
of poor credit or income volatility. In other words, we work with the credit
challenged.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/nw3bjv1](http://grnh.se/nw3bjv1)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: web development with Meteor+React+Redux,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations
/ DevOps, web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best
product possible. Apply at
[https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co.

------
nolamesa
Scribd | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on recommendations, search,
and payments (no experience in these areas required). We are a small team
which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your own ideas. We work
on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the world and use it to
take book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance.

Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YC companies, probably more than
from any other startup our size. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire.

If you have questions you can reach me at nikos at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

~~~
sreejithr
Hi. Do you provide Visa assistance or does this require a US work visa?

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC, San Francisco SF, New York NYC |
DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers |
Designers On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit
corporation to radically improve how our government serves its people, and we
believe that the services our government provides should be clear and
reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about working here:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (72!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have dozens of new
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Team Leads

* Full-stack engineers

* Senior Front-end engineer

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with our VP Engineering directly: maria [at]
freeagent [dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
andreyivannikov
Blackwood Seven | Python Backend/Full-Stack/App Support | Los Angeles, CA |
ONSITE, VISA | Full-time

I'm a Python backend developer at Blackwood Seven's Los Angeles office. We are
a media analytics company utilizing AI. The LA office mainly works with data
ingestion and is looking to expand the team. The openings we have are:

Python Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/585436](https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/585436)

Full-Stack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/585430](https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/585430)

Application Support:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/612844](https://boards.greenhouse.io/blackwoodseven/jobs/612844)

We use: Python 3.4, PySpark, AWS (S3, DynamoDB, SQS, Lambda, ...)

Our interview process is a phone screen followed by one to two hour onsite
white boarding session or Google Hangouts with CodePair if interviewing
remotely.

Please apply through links above. Feel free to reach out to me if you have any
questions (Andrey: andrey.ivannikov at blackwoodseven dot com).

------
litchartshn
LitCharts | Full Stack Engineer | Remote Only | Full-time

LitCharts provides high quality literature guides, analysis, and related
literary tools and resources. Over two million students, teachers, and general
interest readers use the LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be comfortable with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, Erb, HTML and CSS, and
working remotely.

Additional nice-to-haves: devops/sysadmin experience, UI/UX design, React
Native / Android / iOS, Nodejs, Elasticsearch, a background or interest in
literature, literary analysis, data analysis, and/or EdTech.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
braintree
Braintree | Developers, DevOps Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco,
Chicago, Remote | Full-time
([https://www.braintreepayments.com](https://www.braintreepayments.com))

We provide the global commerce tools people need to build businesses, accept
payments, and enable commerce for their users. It’s the simplest way for
entrepreneurs and business owners, to get paid for their great ideas - across
any device, and through almost any payment method. Merchants in more than 40
countries worldwide can accept, split, and enable payments in more than 130
currencies using Braintree APIs. We work with Uber, Airbnb, GitHub, Pinterest,
Dropbox, Twilio, and many other great startups.

We value aptitude over alma mater, if you're smart, empathetic and know some
stuff, we want to work with you. We have daily catered lunches and snacks, two
open dev days a month, tracking-free vacations, excellent benefits and
competitive pay.

To see open jobs and apply, see:
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers](https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers)

You can also email me at braintreeco@gmail.com, if you have questions. I won't
reply to copypasta.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate is the market leader in affiliate marketing. We're looking for
senior and associate software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and Scala or
Java experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Haskell, Clojure, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online: [http://engineering.cj.com/join](http://engineering.cj.com/join)
or on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian at cj dot com

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Escalation Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

Be the guardian of systems that make the best decision in 50ms, half a million
times per second. Across three continents and seven datacenters, 24/7.

• Assess the importance of technical issues, coordinate action within a team
of 5+ people, resolve or escalate issues to the right level

• Investigate complex problems and find innovative answers to blocking issues

• Coordinate 400+ people and the operational teams to ensure that the most
critical issues are taken care of fast and efficiently

• Help influence the R&D in improving the platform’s weak spots, develop tools
to get an accurate map of the biggest issues, diagnose the platform
automatically

• Be part of the level 2 on-duty team and help maintain a good level of
service with some on call responsibilities

• You will implement measures to ensure an incident only happens once, and
never again

[http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Escalation...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Escalation..).

Feel free to drop us a line at rndrecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts would pay them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us with the
architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend, working on our
algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a
top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com.

Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python, Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend,
Backend, Fullstack, NYC, Developer

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, over half of all K-12 schools in the US
(70,000+ schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that,
though. We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY | ONSITE only Apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring pretty much everyone:

-PMs (mid-level to senior, 5+ years exp)

-UX Researcher (4+ years exp)

-Engineers (Mobile, web, infrastructure, SRE, data..., generally 2+ years exp),

-Designers (Web & Product, also a Photo Retoucher)

-Recruiters

-Data Scientist

-& more!

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. Squarespace
boasts one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match. Much more importantly, though, working at Squarespace
means working with a great community of people who love design and are
passionate about great products. This is a company that cares deeply about its
employees and employees who care deeply about their product. We're very proud
here to be building the platform that both democratizes the web and pushes
forward its design.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat. tmiller @ squarespace.com

Apply at [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
iagthrowaway
Insurance Australia Group (IAG) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
[http://www.iag.com.au](http://www.iag.com.au)

A permanent role has opened up in our little skunkworks DevOps team inside the
IAG enterprise (think NRMA, CGU, SGIO, SGIC, Coles insurance etc.).

We build and run a lightweight PaaS used by a large number of IAG’s Agile
digital teams. The key technologies we use are Docker, Rancher, and
RightScale. We are multi-cloud between public AWS and private VMWare vCenters,
and operate many environments from the ground up using infrastructure as code
and automation. We help teams build and run their own apps, primarily in Java
or NodeJS, but as a team we favour writing our internal tooling using Golang.
We’ve migrated existing huge, awkward COTS deployments onto this PaaS as well
as helped build greenfield 12-factor apps from the ground up. Ancillary
technologies in play are: RedHat’s JBoss and Enterprise Linux; the Netflix OSS
stack; Spring Boot; the Elastic Stack; HAProxy; Nginx; Prometheus/Grafana;
Zipkin; Bamboo; goCD; Ansible.

Sorry - no visa or remote opportunities. Please reach out if interested.
Martin.Baillie@iag (domain in title)

------
dorsma
Startgrid | Full Stack Software Engineer | Burlingame CA; Denver CO | REMOTE

Startgrid's platform is being used by some of the world's largest enterprises
to dramatically accelerate the sourcing and delivery of external innovation.

The Full Stack Software Engineer (React, NodeJS, Django, GoLang) will be
working collaboratively with our Product Management and Engineering teams to
develop and add meaningful features to our platform. The right candidate will
be results focused with a proven ability to deliver intuitive applications
that foster collaboration and provide detailed analytics & reporting. If
you're looking for an exciting position at an early stage startup developing
Enterprise Grade software, this may be a good position for you!

We have a small but talented team with a collaborative, friendly working
dynamic located in a nice office in Burlingame, with a distributed team in the
US and beyond. If you're passionate about startups, entrepreneurship, and
building really awesome technology, we'd love to hear from you!

If you think you may be a good fit, please shoot us an email at
engrjobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about yourself and what you're
looking for.

~~~
taurath
I've been through your whole website and I have no idea what you guys actually
do other than string buzzwords together.

~~~
mmt
I think you actually nailed it, since it's "Enterprise Grade software",
buzzword-stringing is pretty much the main accomplishment.

------
btmerr
Seed (YC W15) - Online Business Banking - [https://seed.co](https://seed.co)

ONSITE in San Francisco or Portland, REMOTE (US)

Role: iOS Engineer, Backend Engineer

Stack: Golang, Swift, Docker, AWS

Skills: We value core software engineering experience, so being comfortable
working w/o a framework and being able to code in other languages are a big
plus.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, onsite + technical interview, decision. We strive
to complete this process within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Please include a cover letter and mention that you found us on HN. Also feel
free to reach out to me at brian at seed.co

What we do:

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We’re
building beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense
tracking, and more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses
thrive. Those tools also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated
banking systems, and be bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we
enjoy tackling every day.

Recent press: [https://seed.co/press/](https://seed.co/press/)

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com We
are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. No prior knowledge of Spanish
is required. The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/front-eng-
tk](http://bit.ly/front-eng-tk)

~~~
adnam
PS: Spanish is NOT required for this position

------
illeto
Charlie Finance | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hicharlie.co](https://www.hicharlie.co)

Charlie is a free, text-based AI that is here to automate everything in
personal finance that can be automated and to radically simplify the rest. We
are using Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning and NLP to help everyday
people manage all of their everyday finances. We are very well funded, our
engagement is extraordinarily strong, and our user base is growing rapidly.

We’re looking for a curious, relentless Software Engineer who cares about
everyday people to join our VC-backed team in San Francisco as employee #6. We
have the freedom and the runway to build together A.I. that will improve the
financial health of millions.

Interview Process: Couple of phone calls and an onsite interview. We’ll ask
you normal interview questions, but as we are still a very small team, we will
also spend just as much time learning about what kind of person you are and
how you’ll help us define this company and culture.

Learn more and drop us a line at
[http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh](http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh)

------
riviscure
Delft – The Netherlands Riscure | Security Analyst |ONSITE | VISA |
[https://www.riscure.com/careers/security-
analyst](https://www.riscure.com/careers/security-analyst)

Riscure is a young, ambitious organization specializing in embedded security
testing for leading international clients from the semiconductor, payment, Pay
TV, mobile and smart metering industry. In addition, Riscure is the leading
vendor of specialist security testing products. We have 90 employees with
mixed technical and academic backgrounds working from offices in Delft, The
Netherlands and San Francisco, USA. Riscure is organized in two units:
Security Lab and Tools. We are looking for experienced Security Analysts who
like to use a variety of techniques (for instance penetration testing and
software reverse engineering) to discover a product's fraud risk profile in
order to improve its security. Do you think you have got what it takes to work
at Riscure as a security analyst? Please send your motivation letter and CV to
HRM@riscure.com. For more information please check our homepage.

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Software Developer | Phoenix | Onsite, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/softwaredeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/softwaredeveloper)

Faithlife uses technology to help the church grow in the light of the Bible.
We produce Logos Bible Software, Faithlife Groups, Proclaim Church
Presentation Software, Faithlife TV video streaming, and more. We develop
using C#, JavaScript, C++, Objective-C and Java, using .NET, Node.js, MySQL,
Elasticsearch and React for web, Windows, macOS, iOS and Android.

Faithlife is hiring software engineers for a variety of roles across our
products. You will be responsible for planning and completing the
implementation of new software features and for the health and functioning of
production applications. Depending on the team we place you on, this could
require being on call for website or services. This is a full-time position at
our office in Tempe, AZ. Please email your résumé, GitHub profile,
StackOverflow profile and other contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning startup (Techstars '14)
focused on helping employees at Fortune 500 companies advance their careers by
learning new skills. Our platform is used by some of the largest companies in
the world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to aggregate learning content from both
public providers (e.g. Udacity, Pluralsight) and private catalogs (internal
learning systems), empower their employees to share what they're learning
(e.g. articles from HN), and track employee progress towards career goals.
We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere.

We're looking for a Backend Engineer to join the engineering team. We've built
out a GraphQL API that our frontend team consumes, which means our backend
engineers get to focus on much more interesting problems than fetching data
for views. We leverage our PostgreSQL schema heavily to enforce our business
logic via DB constraints, trigger functions, and all kinds of fun things...
When you aren't designing database models, you'll be writing integrations with
a variety of external services, working on our machine learning models, and -
of course - LEARNING.

If you share our particular love for Postgres, Ruby, GraphQL, data, and
learning, contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) or apply to our careers
link below!

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154)

------
yonasb
StackShare | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that SaaS
tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

We're looking for an experienced front-end focused engineer that's passionate
about dev tools: [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-software-
engineer). Must be familiar with React and Rails.

We're a small distributed team of 4, spread out across the US. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build. Before
writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a blog post
announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out the
product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once the
initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of beta
testers and gather feedback and iterate. Once the production version is done
the engineer is then responsible for creating the analytics reports and
tracking success of that product and iterating to improve it.

Interview process:

Phone screen -> technical interview -> code project -> product interview ->
offer letter!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
buffalogridLuke
BuffaloGrid | Full Stack Developer, DevOps | Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai,
Hyderabad, Bangalore India, London UK, Anywhere | REMOTE

www.buffalogrid.com is the mobile power and internet service for the off-grid
world. We use solar energy, innovative technology and cashless payment systems
to provide our service where it’s needed most. We want to help people get
connected and stay connected.

Are you a Mid/Senior Very Full Stack Developer or DevOps Specialist, willing
to work remotely, and looking for a technology challenge that delivers real
impact in the world? We need you to be one of the first full-time technology
hires!

We’re Serverless on AWS and Azure. We’re playing with golang and angular2, in
production with node, docker, various virtualization technologies, have CI,
release to production multiple times per day, and are so into automation that
we have build builds. We track in bitbucket, Trello, Hangouts/Skype,
TeamViewer, Google Apps and regular catch-ups. We’re very full stack going all
the way to hardware, and specialized T-shaped generalists.

We’re a company of 10 (of which 2 full technologists so far, at least one more
joining shortly thanks to HN), seed funded, growing fast, and distributed
across the world - from London to rural Uttar Pradesh - so we’re keenly
focussed clear communication.

We are a team that strives to be a safe and comfortable place for all.
Diversity is the root of new perspective and opportunity for us collectively.

Process: Intro by email -> screen by your github or remote trivial FizzBuzz,
your setup -> interviews inc pair coding -> discuss role -> hired!

Want to help provide connectivity for millions of people? Email us at jobs at
our domain name mentioning HN for more info.

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker | Senior Front-end Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | REMOTE, Full-time
We're looking for a seasoned, professional developer to help build the next-
generation of our web and mobile applications.

Requirements

\- At least 6 years of experience delivering production-quality code for a
large application

\- Strong knowledge of, and experience with, modern HTML, CSS, and JavaScript:

\- At least one major JavaScript framework (e.g., Angular, Backbone, React)

\- CSS Preprocessing (e.g., SCSS, Less)

\- Templating engines (e.g., Closure Templates, Handlebars)

\- CSS Frameworks (e.g., Bootstrap, Bourbon)

\- A solid grasp of modern front-end build and deployment tools

\- Excellent telecommuting and time-management skills Excellent command of
written and spoken English

\- Positive attitude

More information here: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/138250/senior-front-end-
engine...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/138250/senior-front-end-engineer-
fleaflicker)

To apply, email us at jobs+hn@fleaflicker.com attaching a current resume in
HTML, Plain Text, or PDF format. In the body of the email describe how you fit
our requirements. Your application will be read by an actual engineer, so
please feel free to get as technical as you like.

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC (Alexandria, VA) |
Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-
Developmen...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-Development-
Intern-Summer-2017)

Engage is looking for a web development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-end web
developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP; primarily, we
work in WordPress and Laravel.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship.

Ideal candidate profile would have one or both of these skill sets: Back-end
focused internship PHP, SQL (MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or plugin
development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred, experience with a PHP
framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP—a plus. We don't expect you to be an
expert, but some prior work with PHP is required, basic knowledge of HTML5,
CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery

And/or, front-end focused internship Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility, Javascript and
jQuery, Experience creating responsive layouts

In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your
GitHub profile or portfolio/website.

------
ejo0
Phosphorus| Senior Software Engineers | New York, NYC | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[http://phosphorus.com](http://phosphorus.com)

Phosphorus is a computational genomics company with the vision to create a
world where every healthcare decision is optimized with genomics. Founded in
2016 and based in New York City, Phosphorus develops powerful data-driven
software that enables labs around the world to deliver the most advanced
clinical genetic tests beginning in cardiovascular genetics and for
infertility. With a team of experts in computational biology and computer
science and a leading scientific advisory board, Phosphorus is building a data
network that will help providers, researchers and patients around the world
better understand and harness the power of the human genome. We are a spinoff
from Recombine's acquisition for $85M by CooperSurgical last year, we are
growing quickly, and are well-funded with a Series A by FirstMark Capital.

We are looking to hire experienced software engineers. We use Spark, Scala,
Rails, Parquet, Javascript, SQL, AWS, etc. Our interview process is
straightforward and quick. Phone screen, followed by in-person interviews.

More information on positions can be found here:

* Senior Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856)

* Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859)

Message Eugene at eugene@phosphorus.com if interested. Also if you want to
learn more about the genomics space happy to talk, just send me a message.

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats PhD
preferred) [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

OpenMail | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/b985d63d-6e61-4b73-b08f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/b985d63d-6e61-4b73-b08f-9c5c353aeb5a)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

------
samskeller
Fenix International | Lead Software Engineer | Kampala, Uganda or San
Francisco, CA | [http://www.fenixintl.com/](http://www.fenixintl.com/)

Want to make a real difference in the lives of hundreds of thousands across
Africa? Interested in solar power and/or financial services for the developing
world? Come work at Fenix! We have a team of 6 Software Engineers and are
looking to hire a new Lead Software Engineer who can lead the team (spread
across San Francisco and Uganda) in building out our financial platform (a
Django web application) as well as a few other software products. We like
Django (and Python generally), Node.js, and AWS.

We're hiring for either San Francisco or Kampala, Uganda -- if you were based
in SF, travel to Kampala a few times a year would be necessary (and weekend
trips to go rafting on the Nile and rock climbing in rural Uganda are
encouraged!)

It really is an amazing company doing really good and important work
delivering solar power and financial services to people living off-grid in
rural East and West Africa.

Contact: skeller@fenixintl.com

~~~
throwawaysa
I see Fenix wouldn't give autodidacts with no degrees a chance.

~~~
samskeller
I'm not sure why you would think that... a lot of us are self-taught. Feel
free to apply!

~~~
throwawaysa
I had checked your website and saw the degree requirement.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Technical Email Writer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | REMOTE
Full-time Contract

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
goal is to help people move to employers that value their talent, and make
hiring easy for companies who do work that matters. We don’t cure cancer, but
we help companies that do ;) One founder previously sold a company and
published NLP papers; the other was Chief of Staff at Dropbox. We have a real
business, customers, and revenue, with machine learning problems that are core
to our product.

Position: Technical Email Writer We're searching for a writer with strong
technical fluency and a sincere, enthusiastic tone to write emails to
technical folks (software engineers, product managers, product designers,
etc.). Our customers are tech companies with a diverse set of products and
technologies, so you'll learn about a ton of different technologies.

This job might be for you if... \- You default to talking about technical
topics with people. \- You love learning about people, and can make effortless
conversation with an interesting stranger. \- You have a knack for coming up
with ways to solve problems and improve systems/processes. \- Your friends and
colleagues describe you as extremely detail-oriented and productive. \- You
jive with our values: [https://goo.gl/YatLLp](https://goo.gl/YatLLp)

If this sounds up your alley, please email kanjun+hn@sourceress.co with: \- A
description of prior experience (if any) with programming
languages/libraries/etc. \- Why you're the perfect writer for this job \- Your
three favorite books, along with what you default to reading about

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 27% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Dir. Product Marketing, Entry-level Software Engineer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 19-person team (SF, LA, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

* Director of Product Marketing

* Entry-level Software Engineer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

~~~
payamg
Is the Director of Product Marketing position remote possible?

------
steindavidb
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

(full stack) Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/nyija71](http://grnh.se/nyija71)

Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1](http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1)

Engineering Lead-Internal Tools:
[http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1](http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1)

Sr. Product Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sniw421](http://grnh.se/sniw421)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/6plc1d1](http://grnh.se/6plc1d1)

Sr. Software Engineer- Data Infra:
[http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1](http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1)

Software Engineer- Support: [http://grnh.se/x17dik1](http://grnh.se/x17dik1)

Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xfl8wo1](http://grnh.se/xfl8wo1)

~~~
steindavidb
Appboy is also looking for someone to head up technical recruiting -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/appboy/jobs/571121?gh_jid=57112...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/appboy/jobs/571121?gh_jid=571121)

------
jackm
Duolingo | Senior Android Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Pittsburgh, PA

==================================================================== Email
jack [at] duolingo dot com to apply
====================================================================

An Android expert who will help millions of people learn on a mobile device.
Duolingo software engineers develop next-generation education technology that
changes how over 120 million people around the world learn. We’re looking for
engineers who bring fresh ideas from all areas in computer science, including
natural language processing, machine learning, large-scale system design, and
iOS & Android mobile app development.

As an Android software engineer, you will work on a specific project critical
to Duolingo’s needs, with opportunities to switch teams and projects as our
fast-paced startup grows and evolves. You will develop applications primarily
in Java and using the Android SDK. We need our engineers to be versatile,
display leadership qualities and be enthusiastic to tackle new problems across
the full-stack as we continue to innovate.

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Lead Software Architect | Chicago, IL | Full-time |
Onsite | VISA | [https://cdis.uchicago.edu](https://cdis.uchicago.edu)

We're looking for an experienced Software Architect to lead our software
engineering team building out and scaling an open-source data commons platform
used by cancer researchers.

Our infrastructure includes of 17PB object storage, 18,000 compute cores, 100G
networking, along with interoperability over public clouds. Developing a deep
technical understanding of the system, software, and security architecture
will be critical to success in this role.

Technologies used: python, linux, openstack, AWS, postgres, consul, salt,
elasticsearch, spark, and more

Learn more about the Genomic Data Commons at
[https://gdc.cancer.gov](https://gdc.cancer.gov)

Join a team of engineers and scientists in our academic research center
leading translational data science and advancing data driven cancer research.

Apply at [https://cdis.uchicago.edu](https://cdis.uchicago.edu)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Business Development / Account Manager with 2+ years of experience. \+
Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. $95K to $130K + up to
1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
insider1
HelloFresh | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime | Onsite

Backend developer | PHP/Go/Python/JavaScript |
[http://grnh.se/3tk6a71](http://grnh.se/3tk6a71)

Front-end Engineer | HTML/CSS/JavaScript/Node.js/React/Angular/Vue.js |
[http://grnh.se/u6ta8m1](http://grnh.se/u6ta8m1)

Full Stack Engineer | PHP/Go/Python/JavaScript |
[http://grnh.se/63cpie1](http://grnh.se/63cpie1)

... [http://grnh.se/78kgun1](http://grnh.se/78kgun1)

At HelloFresh, we want to change the way people eat. Over the past 5 years
we've seen this mission spread beyond our wildest dreams. So, how did we do
it? Our weekly recipe boxes full of exciting recipes and lovingly sourced,
fresh ingredients have blossomed into a community of inspired, energised home
cooks that expands across the globe. We’re now active and growing in 9
different countries in 3 continents.

Our story started in Berlin. As Europe’s tech hub, and the home of our global
headquarters, it’s a dynamic, progressive environment where innovation is
nurtured and promoted. Since we started, we’ve worked exceptionally hard and
we’ve received almost US$ 300 million in investment which together have
allowed us to create an award winning product and become one of the top 3
largest companies to come out of Europe over the past 4 years.

As a member of HelloTech you’ll be exposed to a modern technology stack and a
slick cross functional agile team setup. We have developed a refined product
and provide scalability on a global level. Join our HelloTech team and help us
to build a fresh food global champion!

------
alouisos
GalaxyAI | Full Stack Developer | Nodejs, Python, SQL | $80-100K - 1% equity|
Full time REMOTE or ONSITE (NY, Boston)| www.galaxy.ai/careers/

Galaxy.AI is building artificial intelligence solutions for insurance and
healthcare. We have been featured in Inc magazine as one of the most promising
startups for 2017.

We need talented full stack developers that will connect our AI with the web
services to create scalable solutions for our clients. You will work on the
forefront of AI technology that provides valuable solutions to our clients
(images, genetics).

Favorite tools nodejs, python, SQL, Angular and React for front end. All the
AI is built on python.

Our CTO is a veteran of HF trading with more that 20 years of experience and
our data scientists come from Oxford and Montreal. We have a very open culture
where people are encouraged to experiment and fail and have lots of personal
growth and initiative. Our mantra is that we want to empower each other to
become the most successful person they can be.

Process: tech screen - tech interview - cultural fit - offer

get in touch : connect@galaxy.ai

~~~
alouisos
We have been humbled by your response and we are grateful for it. Position is
now covered. Thank you

~~~
giis
Its nice to see a follow-up update on the position :)

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow,
Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/3ti0do1](http://grnh.se/3ti0do1)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS & Android. Languages
we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python, JS & Node.

We're growing in all of our European offices; London and Barcelona in
particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
/ tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Referral link to our job site is above. Feel free to ping me an email at
alex.treppass@skyscanner.net if you have questions on what life here is like,
and the cool things we're doing in engineering, design & product.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability
here. We have room to make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make
things better. It's exciting.

------
crueoj
Zoomi Inc. | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Data Engineer, Product Manager
| Malvern, PA & Nashua, NH | ONSITE and REMOTE | zoomiinc.com

Zoomi is Artificial Intelligence for learning.

Zoomi, a performance optimization data analytics company, brings together the
disciplines of predictive and prescriptive analytics, machine learning and
data mining to glean insights and intelligence about a learner's behavior,
cognitive and engagement preferences to synchronize learning with business
outcomes. Zoomi's first-to-market technology delivers measurable ROI for
corporate training and education programs. The company was founded in January
2015 by a global team of industry-leading engineers, developers and designers.
Zoomi's headquarters are in Malvern, PA.

We are looking to build out our product and research teams and have many
positions to fill. Please use the job postings at
[http://zoomiinc.com/careers/](http://zoomiinc.com/careers/) to apply!

------
khc
Etleap | Backend Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Come build the infrastructure that modern data teams depend on to create and
operate their data warehouse! It shouldn't take a CS degree to use big data
effectively, and abstracting away the difficult parts is our mission.

You will:

\- Be part of the team that is building the next generation of ETL software.

\- Work on challenging technical problems, and also have frequent and direct
interaction with customers - we put our customers first.

\- Come up with novel ideas on how to make complex technology user-friendly,
and then turn those ideas into robust software.

About you:

\- You love data engineering.

\- You build robust and scalable data systems three times as fast as other
developers.

\- Coding in Java is second nature to you.

Even better if you also:

\- Have experience with Cascading, Docker, and AWS.

\- Know the ins and outs of current big data frameworks like Hadoop, Spark, or
Flink, but this is not an absolute requirement - you're a quick learner!

\- Have startup experience.

About us: Etleap is a SaaS ETL company started by people who love data but
think current ETL tools suck.

Apply by sending an email to jobs@etleap.com with your resume, LinkedIn, and
Github.

------
larkinrichards
SGT Inc | Open MCT Web Developer @ NASA | Mountain View |
[https://nasa.github.io/openmct](https://nasa.github.io/openmct)

[http://www.sgt-inc.com/careers/career-
opportunities/?p=job/o...](http://www.sgt-inc.com/careers/career-
opportunities/?p=job/oOxU4fw3)

As a developer working on NASA's open source mission control technologies, you
will get to work with a wide range of missions, from robotic surface
exploration to deep space probes to earth orbiting satellites. If you're a
passionate web developer, a self-proclaimed full-stack engineer, and you
happen to love space, then you should get in touch.

If you have any questions about the position, please feel free to contact me
at peter dot l dot richards at nasa dot gov, or check out the project at
[https://nasa.github.io/openmct](https://nasa.github.io/openmct)

------
mirriaduk
Mirriad | Java Developer - Junior, Mid and Senior Levels | London | Onsite|
Permanent | Our technology:
[https://showreels.mirriad.com/P-314704.html](https://showreels.mirriad.com/P-314704.html)

We are a small team of Java gurus, computer vision and machine learning
experts and sys-admins, based in central London developing a cloud based
platform to sell and deliver native in-video adverts (they look like they were
always there) to our global customers. We develop containerised Docker
microservices deployed onto AWS for our worldwide client-base. We added up the
languages we speak well, and it came to 12. The same goes for our development.
We are looking for polyglot developers fluent in Java and preferably able to
make themselves understood in JavaScript (AngularJS), Groovy and Python. PHP
is never spoken.

If this sounds like you reach out at juliana.nogueira@wilsonhcg.com

Recruitment process: 2 phone interviews + code test by email + meeting at our
office

------
adamjboyd
Fame | Full Stack | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote | www.fame.co

Fame is the first ecommerce platform for famous people. We work with top-tier
celebrities, influencers, magazines, bloggers, and publishers to make the
products they feature and recommend shoppable directly from them - thereby
turning them into actual retailers.

We're looking for an experienced full stack developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, can expand on our backend built primarily in
Ruby on Rails, has a great deal of experience with Javascript, and can help us
to scale in scraping and integrating with hundreds of ecommerce source sites
and order processing systems. We are an incredibly hard-working, passionate
team expanding from our seed stage into growth that is shaping the future of
the way people shop, since shopping is becoming almost entirely driven by
social media and influence (from famous people) rather than traditional forms
of retail and/or advertising.

Responsibilities:

* Helping to build beautiful frontend shopping experiences primarily on desktop and mobile web for celebrities and publishers relying on intricate Javascript

* Helping to scrape from and integrate with hundreds of major ecommerce merchant websites and order processing platforms

* Supporting and scaling our backend platform built primarily in Ruby on Rails

Benefits:

* Order whatever food you’d like (UberEATS, Postmates, etc.) for all meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* Unlimited vacation days

* Flexible work from home policy

We just finished raising a seed round with some very well connected investors
so let us know if this interests you!

To learn more or apply, please email adam@fame.co

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Bangkok, Thailand) | Full Stack Developer | C#, .NET | maximum $80k
+ benefits | Full-time Onsite|
[https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY)

We're looking for International Senior Software Engineer (C#, .Net) to work on
our user-experience and search platform respectively.

Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low
cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the
Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

We will provide Visa/Work permit for candidate.

Check out details at
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/)
Please send your resume or questions to me at
sireetorn.sethapanee@bkk.jetabroad.com

~~~
fakalaka
Is the currency USD?

------
willemwijnans
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

------
jphillips415
Mashape | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Remote

Mashape is looking for qualified Front-end, Back-end, Lua, RoR Developers, Dev
Ops, and Enterprise Sales/SE's to work in our San Francisco office.

We’re the company behind Kong, the most widely adopted open-source API
gateway. Our core focus is making it easy to distribute, monetize, and consume
cloud APIs. We are driven by a passionate community of developers from around
the world.

We work with leading open source technologies including Docker, HTTP, AWS,
Cassandra, Nginx, Lua, Python, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and many others.

Our culture is open and collaborative and our small team is smart, passionate
and fun.

We just got our Series B Funding, are growing and looking for great people. If
you’re interested in any of our jobs, we’d love to talk to you.

Check out our openings and apply online at
[https://www.mashape.com/jobs/](https://www.mashape.com/jobs/) or contact
Nicole directly at nicole@mashape.com

------
mkdk
DivvyCloud | Full Stack Developer | Washington DC ONSITE |
[http://divvycloud.com](http://divvycloud.com)

Looking for local developers familiar with Javascript (Angular.js) and Python
2.7. Qualified candidates should have an understanding and knowledge of
working with APIs, REST, Python 2.7, Cloud providers (AWS, Azure, GCP,
OpenStack, etc), Javascript, CSS3 and other modern web technologies. If you
fit the bill, then we should talk.

DivvyCloud is a fully-funded startup based in Arlington, Virginia, currently
looking to expand its talented team of developers. Here at DivvyCloud we are
developing the next generation in cloud automation. By leveraging DivvyCloud’s
event driven automation, our customers are pushing the boundaries of
infrastructure-as-code. Our goal is to build an intelligent autonomous system
that will allow 2 DevOps engineers to manage massively large global
infrastructures.

email: matt@divvycloud.com

------
fredkelly
Credit Kudos | London, UK (Dalston) |
[https://creditkudos.com](https://creditkudos.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

Credit Kudos uses consumer transaction data to build highly accurate and
transparent credit score-cards and affordability metrics. Our platform makes
decision-making possible for the ~8m previously “unbanked” as well as those
with nonexistent or “thin” credit files.

We believe that it’s possible to establish high accuracy predictors of credit
worthiness that don’t punish borrowers at the low end of the income spectrum.
To achieve this we are leveraging our experience in building high throughput
data analytics products to develop a new type of scoring product that provides
a fair and true representation.

We're hiring engineer #1 and #2 for full-stack and data-science roles. We've a
bunch of exciting problems to solve and want you to decide how we're going to
do it. We'll give you full autonomy, treat you as a founder and give
significant equity in return.

\- Full-stack Engineer (React/Rails) | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-
stack.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-stack.html)

\- Data Scientist | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-
scientist.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-scientist.html)

\- Junior Engineer | £25k - £30k | 0.1-0.25% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-
engineer.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-engineer.html)

Jobs Page: [https://creditkudos.com/jobs/](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/) |
Questions/applications: founders@creditkudos.com

~~~
eggie5
I've spoken w/ them; it's a very interesting product!

------
dminor
Say Media | Full Stack Web Engineers/DB Engineer/IT Analyst | Portland, OR |
FULLTIME ONSITE

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 100 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this.

Say is a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance. We're looking for
good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our publishing platform is
Python/Node.js based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet. We are also increasingly using Redshift and
Kinesis and need a DB engineer to take the lead on these technologies.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
110k-160k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

Oncora Medical is a venture-backed startup building data‐driven clinical
decision support tools for radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-
the-art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation
treatment data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly
with clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of
clinical events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive
and interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. If you want to work on software that solves a real
clinical need and directly helps cancer patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite, visa

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C. Having evolved towards react and a service oriented architecture with
docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to
work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      senior team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you want it
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO)

------
jacktasia
MacroTower | Full-stack Engineer (#1) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
| [http://www.macrotower.com](http://www.macrotower.com)
[https://angel.co/macrotower](https://angel.co/macrotower)

MacroTower helps companies figure out their Marketing ROI. We pull data from
our customers' Accounting, Marketing, and Sales software to automatically
build all the important "macro" reports (CAC, LTV, and more).

We're hiring our first full-time engineer. You must know (or be comfortable
learning) Python, Go, and Javascript (React/Redux).

You can apply via AngelList [https://angel.co/macrotower/jobs/223178-full-
stack-engineer-...](https://angel.co/macrotower/jobs/223178-full-stack-
engineer-engineer-1) or by emailing jack@macrotower.com

------
ivnezapno
Glovo | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)

Glovo is a Barcelona based start-up that is transforming the way consumer
access local goods, enabling anyone to get nearly any product delivered in
less than 60 minutes.

We are looking for world-class engineers to work in our Barcelona office.
Apply if you are someone who loves working in a high-paced startup environment
and solving difficult problems. If you are focused on making sure that
customers get the best service possible. If you work well with other top-level
engineers and enjoy giving and receiving constructive feedback that helps you
grow.

\- Web Developer (Intermediate/Senior). (JS, Vue.js, Python)

\- Android Developer (Junior/Intermediate) (Java)

\- UX/UI Designer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Software Developer Intern (Python, Java)

\- Backend Developer (Java)

[https://glovo.recruitee.com/](https://glovo.recruitee.com/)

------
lessandro
Philips Hue | C++/Mobile Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands | ONSITE,
VISA, RELOCATION

Philips Hue is the world’s leading connected home lighting system. We're
looking for C++ programmers to help develop the cross-platform library that
powers the Hue apps for Android and iOS. Experience with writing native code
for the mobile platforms is highly desirable, as well as the ability to write
safe multithreaded/asynchronous code in C++11.

We use: C++11 (primarily), Java, Objective-C, Gtest/Gmock, JUnit, CMake,
Jenkins pipeline, Docker.

Apply at [https://developers.meethue.com/sdk-mobile-software-
developer](https://developers.meethue.com/sdk-mobile-software-developer)

Android and iOS positions are also available:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14025674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14025674)

------
giaour
AWS | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://aws.amazon.com/javascript/](https://aws.amazon.com/javascript/)

Come work on open-source developer tools at AWS! We're hiring for the teams
responsible for the AWS SDKs! We're hiring Go, Ruby, and JavaScript engineers
to take on prominent roles in their respective open source communities.

You can send me your resume directly at eskewj@amazon.com or apply online at:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/463125](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/463125)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/460373](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/460373)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/456934](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/456934)

------
pain_perdu
Intelligent Voice | San Francisco | Front-end Engineer | ONSITE | Full time |
[http://www.intelligentvoice.com/](http://www.intelligentvoice.com/)

Intelligent Voice is looking for an experienced and enthusiastic senior front
end developer to join our San Francisco team. This role is ideal for someone
who is passionate about building highly scalable and reliable systems and
bringing new technology out of the lab and into the real world.

We're a global leader in AI-powered audio processing technology. We work with
many of the world's largest banks, major consultancies and government
agencies. Our technology includes ultra-fast GPU based multi-lingual speech
transcription, speaker segmentation and biometric identification and advanced
review tools for audio. We are based in London, UK.

Contact samantha.jacobs AT intelligentvoice dot com

~~~
alva
This could just be something very odd going on with my computer, but Warning!

Going to
[https://www.intelligentvoice.com/](https://www.intelligentvoice.com/) as
linked leads me to a spam page "Birthday Lottery". Without the https I get to
your real page.

~~~
pain_perdu
Thanks, we're looking into it!

------
KerryJones
HubHaus | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Redwood City | $80-130k + benefits |
Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://thehubhaus.com/careers](https://thehubhaus.com/careers)

Started in 2016, very young fast-paced startup (150 tenants in the first
year).

We're looking for someone to work with the CTO and possibly/eventually lead a
team of engineers. Everything you work on is fixing real-world problems that
you can see.

We're currently using Laravel/PHP 7/Nginx/SASS/Coffeescript and currently are
on Digital Ocean. We are implementing some Python/Tensorflow DL into our stack
as well as shifting towards Vue.js.

Profitable through 2016.

Very fast environment.

30% off rent in one of our houses, lunch in the office + snacks, flexible
hours, health/dental/vision.

Process: culture screen - tech interview - co-founder interview - paid trial -
offer.

To get in touch (mention HN): careers@thehubhaus.com

------
lexiross
ClassDojo | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.classdojo.com/jobs/](https://www.classdojo.com/jobs/)

We're looking to hire one or more full-stack engineers at ClassDojo, a
Y-Combinator education technology company beloved by elementary school
teachers (our app is actively used in over 90% of US K-8 schools).
[https://www.fastcompany.com/3065654/innovation-
agents/classd...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3065654/innovation-
agents/classdojo-is-teaching-kids-empathy-in-90-of-schools-nationwide)

Our stack is node/mysql/mongo/react(+native). You should have at least 1-2
years of experience and a desire to work across the whole stack.

You can apply through the link above or by emailing me at lexi@classdojo.com

------
ampexian
Cover (YC F3)| Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA
[http://cover.build](http://cover.build)

Come build the future with us. Literally.

We are developing a turnkey solution for building homes that leverages the
power of computational design and precision manufacturing to deliver homes of
unprecedented quality. For more on our mission and approach read go to:
[http://cover.build/what-why-how](http://cover.build/what-why-how)

Recent press: [http://architizer.com/blog/architectural-details-the-
perfect...](http://architizer.com/blog/architectural-details-the-perfect-
prefabricated-home/)

Job posting (contact on page):
[http://cover.build/join](http://cover.build/join)

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build the best products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, fast, and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science
stacks or surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 70-person company (15
engineers), and we raised our Series B last year. We've gotten incredible
traction helping customers like Venmo, Udacity, Square, Intuit, Microsoft,
Postmates, and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

We only hire the best engineers and pay very competitive salaries. Also, we
don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to write
code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working environment
with access to the internet.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 25 people who have been working on this for 2 years.
We've built iOS and Android apps that gather data on how well people drive. We
use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and user
experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.
Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | senior and junior engineers | London (UK) or NYC (USA) | Onsite

We use 120TB+ of data coupled with extraordinary user experience to help
prevent financial crime worldwide. At the moment we're looking for engineers
of any experience level.

What’s different about us?

\- No rockstar coders or brilliant jerks — just great people solving hard
problems for real customers.

\- Anyone can get involved with any part of our system — front-end developers
can write Hadoop jobs if they fancy

\- We have a committed focus on delivering quality, while not being scared of
pushing back on customer demands. (A top bank recently told us that we were
the first supplier that had asked them, "Why?", about their requirements.)

Whats great about our culture?

\- We work hard but it’s never “Crunch-Time” for us. No sleeping under desks
or 14-hour days.

\- Amazing communication between roles in the company. Developers chat to
sales/marketing/AMs all the time, asking for feedback and input both ways.

\- We use the best technology to solve problems, whether it’s something new or
something established

\- We’ve got great infrastructure for working from home (easy to drop-in
hangouts, a lot of communication over chat and GitHub)

\- Great collaborative environment. Everyone wants to improve and get better
at coding.

We work with Python, JS, Docker, some Go, TDD, Hadoop, ElasticSearch,
Terraform, Ansible, Neo4j and Dgraph. Experience in any of these is a plus but
not required.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions.

Email jobs@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you or apply via AngelList below.

[https://angel.co/arachnys/jobs/220465-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/arachnys/jobs/220465-software-engineer)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- Chicago
/ NYC / Remote

AddStructure is an NLP company, building the future of voice-driven commerce
for some of the world's largest retailers. We pride ourselves in providing a
great work/life balance, and if you're interested in the future of natural
language technology, you'll love the problems we're solving. You can be onsite
or remote but must be located in the domestic United States (no visa
sponsorship available).

If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

We are hiring for several positions:

* UI/UX designer (chat/voice-centric)

* Full-stack developer (Node, Java, C#, AWS, Postgresql)

* Machine Learning / NLP engineer (search and question answering)

* Sales (enterprise, retail)

* Spanish language taxonomist (contract or full-time)

jobs@addstructure.com

------
dkfung
Drop | Engineers/Developers | Toronto | FULLTIME ONSITE
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com)

Drop is a venture backed start-up building a mobile first and automated
coalition loyalty program. Through our mobile app, users can supercharge their
debit and credit cards to automatically earn points from places they already
shop at, like Starbucks, Under Armour, Forever 21, and Uber. Users redeem
points for rewards at their favourite restaurants, brands, retailers, and
more. Drop provides our community with a unique experience by intelligently
surfacing offers.

Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails, React, React Native. We're looking for
all types of software developers (backend, frontend, fullstack).

Apply by emailing me at darren[AT]earnwithdrop.com

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) | Ann Arbor, MI and Des Moines, IA | Onsite/Remote |
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python. Our domain involves data from
all over: soil samples, satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors,
temperature data, the list goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Android Developer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Executive Assistant

\- VP of Operations & Finance

\- Product Manager

\- On-Farm Research Agronomist

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com) | Full-time | Onsite
Only

We are a remodeling/construction marketplace that is tackling an enormous and
challenging problem. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month) and need your
help. We're looking for talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data,
intern) to join us in our beautiful Soma office.

You can apply directly via the links below, but feel free to ping me directly
if you have questions (dlee at …).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

------
AdamTReineke
Sway | Redmond, WA (Seattle) | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Come join Sway, one of the newest members of the Office suite (sway.com)! Sway
team is focused on re-inventing how users author and consume documents in a
cloud and mobile first world. Sway is a collection of Azure services and
endpoints (Web, Windows, iOS, Android) that enable users to create dynamic web
first documents that adapt their layout so they look beautiful on all screens
and devices. Sway is looking for a passionate engineer with demonstrated
experience in web development who is excited to work in an agile V1
environment where we move at the speed of the web, shipping to production
daily, and accrue value to Office 365, one of the largest and most important
Microsoft assets!

This position requires an engineer with demonstrated experience in web
development to help lead the next evolutions of the Sway web stack. Qualified
candidates should be experienced in industry application of web technologies
such including JavaScript/TypeScript, HTML5, and CSS3 and common industry
standard libraries such as jQuery, React, etc. Day to day you can expect to be
working in a small team of 3-5 engineers focusing on cross platform excellence
of Sway web components. You will be expected to deliver maintainable, well
tested code and analyze user telemetry and operational metrics to measure the
impact of your work.

Skills Required:

• 5+ years of web development experience

• Demonstrated experience writing readable code with low defect count and
thorough unit test coverage.

• Demonstrated experience with web technologies: JavaScript or TypeScript,
HTML5, and CSS3.

• Industry experience building products using common web libraries such as
React, MobX, jQuery, etc is desirable.

• BS in Computer Science or related field.

\-------

I have been an engineer on the web team for nearly two years. This job posting
isn't live yet, so e-mail me (AdamRe at Microsoft) for now. I'll try to check
for replies to this thread a few times today and over the coming days.

~~~
raghavank1992
Any Entry level openings? Thanks

~~~
AdamTReineke
Not at the moment. (Edit: At least, none that I'm aware of on the web team.)

------
armidoro1
Nexmo | Java Server Side Engineers (any level) | London | Full-time| Onsite|
www.nexmo.com

Great culture (46 diff nationalities, 60% male and 40% female) Working on the
latest technology. Here's two video's of what its like to work in the
engineering team as well as a vid on our culture: Engineering -
[https://app.frame.io/v/gQTIAk35](https://app.frame.io/v/gQTIAk35) Culture -
[https://app.frame.io/v/VYLKuC2I](https://app.frame.io/v/VYLKuC2I)

Apply here:
[https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=186](https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=186)

------
skyraider
LedgerX. Full-stack engineer (JavaScript or TypeScript + React.js + Redux).
Full-time onsite in NYC. Build high-performance trading UIs for our
institutional clients. Operations Lead (docker/swarm/compose/aws/hashicorp
tools like terraform).

LedgerX is an institutional trading and clearing platform that is awaiting
regulatory approval from the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC)
to trade and clear options on bitcoin.

Competitive comp, fast-paced environment and truly interesting, technically
challenging work. We're doing some innovative stuff in exchange technology,
bitcoin security, and more.

Contact: zach@ledgerx.com. More info:
[https://ledgerx.com](https://ledgerx.com)

------
austinlchang
Lawgix Inc. | Software Developer | Austin, TX | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Lawgix Inc. is a hybrid entity (tech + law firm) looking to change the way the
world thinks about legal services. We're building technology to deliver better
legal services to clients while enabling attorneys to work smarter.

We're looking to bring on a software developer to join our small engineering
team. You'll be engineer #4. Some of the technologies we're using: Ruby on
Rails, React.js, Git, Heroku.

Some more information on the job is here:
[http://www.lawgixlaw.com/career/software-
developer](http://www.lawgixlaw.com/career/software-developer)

How to apply: please send your resume / information to austin@lawgixlaw.com

------
kspaans
Green Chef | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/greenchef/47055562-e1cf-4274-8b1e-8e1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/greenchef/47055562-e1cf-4274-8b1e-8e1f06537011)

Green Chef delivers organic meal kits to your door every week or on the
schedule of your choice. The Central Technology team performs a mix of devops
and development. Our tools include MongoDB, Docker, Nomad, Consul,
JavaScript/NodeJS, AWS, PostgreSQL, Saltstack, and more. We enable the rest of
the engineers at Green Chef.

Interview process involves meeting everyone (4 people) from our team and some
technical discussions -- the process is still evolving.

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | ONSITE
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

Various engineering and creative openings in our three offices (Lausanne
Switzerland, Los Angeles and Shanghai). Full list at
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum)

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
nchuhoai
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com) At Wellframe, we are
building an intelligent care-management platform that allows health plans and
care-delivery organizations to better manage large populations of complex
patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases in a patient
population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly small
improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for the care
provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider. We have a relatively small engineering team at
about 10 engineers. What makes us unique is that we have a full time clinical
team of doctors that work with us to break down clinical science so that we
can build it back up into personalized and adaptive care programs.

We're currently looking for several mid/senior engineering positions (android,
iOS, frontend, backend, infra/platform, sre) across our engineering team. More
descriptions can be found on our jobs page (below). If you're in the area I'd
love to just grab coffee regardless of whether or not you're actively looking
to move -- I love talking to other passionate, driven people about what they
do.

Our stack is native Android (Java) and iOS (Objective-C), our API is served in
a Ruby on Rails monolith and Scala services, on top of MySQL, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch and Spark. Our frontend is mostly Backbone + React, although
some more complex state we are moving to Redux.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at nam@wellframe.com!

------
vpunjabi
Zuora | Sr. Java Developers | San Mateo, CA and San Diego, CA |
[https://www.zuora.com](https://www.zuora.com)

Looking for Senior Java developers in San Mateo, CA and Beijing, China for
onsite positions or work from home in San Diego, CA on one of our growing
development teams.

Zuora employs the latest in microservice technologies (AWS, Docker, Spring
Boot, Dropwizard, NGINX/Kong), persistence platforms (PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Cassandra), and distributed systems.

We are the product leader in the subscription economy. 800+ customers, $40B+
invoice transaction volume, Forbes 100 Best Cloud Companies in 2016, 600+
employees worldwide.

Please email vivek@zuora.com for more info!

------
resalisbury
Checkr | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | checkr.com

Checkr is a mission oriented background check company looking to hire devs
with 4+ years of relevant experience. Company is 2.5 yrs old, 100ppl, 20
engineers, already quite profitable, a lot of fun :). Just built a brand new
office in SOMA.

[http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack](http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng)

ping me with questions at linkedin.com/in/rexsalisbury

------
thesis
DialMyCalls.com (www.dialmycalls.com) - Houston, TX We are an alert/emergency
communications provider for schools, religious organizations, and government
entities, etc. in the US & Canada. Our clients rely on us to get messages out
quick via phone and other means. This includes voice calls, SMS, e-mail, and
social media. We are looking for a full time Sr. PHP developer with front end
experience as well. Our stack includes PHP, JQuery, Bootstrap, RabbitMQ,
MySQL, MemcacheD. We offer a highly competitive salary, vacation time, PTO,
weekly lunches, matching 401k, and some other nice things. Please send your
resume to: mfreedman@ontimetelecom.com

Thank you!

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE, PART-TIME Seeking
commission-only sales agent for high-quality Ops and DevOps training. We
deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model is: small class sizes (12 max),
expert instructors, excellent materials, tons of lab exercises. Customers tell
us it's the best training they've ever had. We are partnered with CFEngine,
GitLab, Docker, and O'Reilly Media. Looking for an independent sales agent.
Offering 25% commission. We charge $3000 per day plus a $2000 admin fee. Our
last training sale was $5000 for one day of training on GitLab CI to a car
manufacturer.

www.verticalsysadmin.com

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use this new body of knowledge to
create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Senior Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
kjbekkelund
Elastic | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Anywhere | REMOTE (or ONSITE, if you
want to)

Elastic is the company behind the open source projects Elasticsearch, Kibana,
Logstash and Beats. We're a truly distributed company with many teams that
span the globe (the engineering organization is spread across 30+ countries).
We're actively looking for people _anywhere_ (so this is __not __a position
limited to just US time zones).

(If you prefer working in an office, you can work out of any of our offices
around the world. If you prefer nomading, you can do that too. I've travelled
the world for >7 months in this position.)

We're looking for experienced JavaScript developers to work on several of our
UIs, for example on Kibana and on our Cloud product.

Many know Kibana as a visualization platform on top of Elasticsearch, but it
has now grown into our application platform that hosts all our open source
apps in addition to our X-Pack commercial apps (and plugins that users write).
Some of the things our apps cover are visualizations, time series analysis,
machine learning, graph exploration, alerting, developer tools, security UI,
data ingestion UIs, PDF reporting and so on. Kibana is today "the Window into
the Elastic Stack".

Because of our distributed nature we're currently only looking for senior
engineers with a strong self-drive. We're looking for someone with extensive
knowledge of JavaScript and one or more reasonably popular frameworks. You
should also have at least 5 to 7 years of web application development
experience.

We're especially interested in people that also have a deep passion for a JS
related topic, e.g. visualizations, security, performance, architecture or
something entirely different, but this is definitely not a requirement.

Some SEO for the ctrl+f people: Angular, React, Redux, Jest, Webpack, Node.js,
D3.js, RxJS

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me at kim@elastic.co

All our job descriptions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/)

------
benthehenten
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in
the next few months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a
venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach out to matt at
logrocket dot com.

------
bigdata555
Drive.ai | Mountain View | [https://www.drive.ai](https://www.drive.ai) We are
creating AI software (Deep Learning) for Autonomous Vehicles.

Open positions: Senior Software Engineer Software Engineer Deep Learning
Engineer Data Visualization Engineer Full Stack Engineer

Apply or see a full description here:
[http://grnh.se/a6up0t1](http://grnh.se/a6up0t1)

Check out our vehicle driving at night in the rain:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU)

~~~
raghavank1992
I have applied long back in greenhouse but never got response nor a reject

------
philrenaud
Affinio | Back-end Engineer | Halifax or Toronto |
[http://affinio.com](http://affinio.com)

Affinio is a marketing intelligence platform that leverages social graphs to
understand consumers. We help agencies, media companies, publishers and brands
come up with and evaluate their creative marketing strategies.

Our stack is Scala (Play) and Javascript (Ember.js) with a healthy amount of
Java, Python and PHP. We're GraphQL-friendly and generally pretty buzzword
compliant.

We're building a new Integrations team and have several positions open -- head
over to www.affinio.com/company to apply.

------
AdamsApple
Apple, Inc | Linux Systems Administrator | Sunnyvale | Onsite

Apple's Law & Global Security (LGS) operations team is looking for a highly
responsive and experienced Linux Systems Admin with 5+ years experience.

The LGS Operations - Applications & Services team develops, hosts, and
supports internal LGS applications & services.

Email resumés directly: OpsSysAdmin@group.apple.com

Apply Online (Reference HN in your submission!):
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=54104876&openJobId=5410...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=54104876&openJobId=54104876#&openJobId=54104876)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for the following: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer, SRE/DevOps, Systems, Data Scientist Favorite Tools: React,
Java, Python, Ansible

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
sharlynnh
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is a technology-driven brokerage that allows customers to buy and
sell stocks with $0 commission. We believe that everyone should have access to
America's financial system, and we're on a mission to inspire a new generation
of investors.

Since our public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-
growing brokerage ever, received recognition in the form of the Apple Design
Award and the Google Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most
Innovative Company in the World. We’re backed by top investors such as NEA,
Index Ventures, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

* Senior PythonBackend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIrKlw) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIrKlw) * Head of Marketing: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/485918#.WOPONRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/485918#.WOPONRIrKlw) * Content Strategist: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIrKlw) * Head of Customer Support: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217620#.WOPOEhIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217620#.WOPOEhIrKlw) * Broker: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/258905#.WOPN9BIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/258905#.WOPN9BIrKlw)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com Are
you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you particularly
enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and building something
awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior developer you will
work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application for
business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our product team to
design, architect and implement the back-end of our product. Your code will
run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position involves: System
architecture design, implementation and testing. Product development in Python
and Django of a travel related web-based product. Integrations between our
product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment with strong attention to
a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous integration. Being able to
mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject matter expert. What do we
offer? Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and equity in the
company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours. This position
requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can help with
relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official language at the
office. No prior knowledge of Spanish is required. The link to apply is
[http://bit.ly/backend-eng-tk](http://bit.ly/backend-eng-tk)

------
deevus
[https://bonjoro.com](https://bonjoro.com) | iOS/Android Developer | Full-time
| REMOTE and ONSITE | Sydney, Australia

Let your customers know just how much you care about them. Stop spamming with
impersonal, generic messages and craft something meaningful instead. Send a
Bonjoro, a highly personal video message, to build trust, love and convert
customers for life.

We're looking for a iOS/Android developer to maintain our existing native
mobile applications. Experience with both platforms is a huge plus.

simon at bonjoro dot com

------
mcmcmcmc
MC | CEO | REMOTE | Meaningful Equity Stake | Contact: <a
href="mailto:mcmcmcmc@protonmail.com">mcmcmcmc@protonmail.com</a?

MC is a hot new startup looking for a full-time CEO. The Company operates an
online community (similar to Reddit or other popular online discussion forums)
with thousands of users primarily discussing media / entertainment topics. We
are a few months post-launch, but still pre-revenue. The Company is searching
for a CEO to help drive growth and pursue fundraising and/or monetization
opportunities. The CEO would work remotely from his/her personal residence.
The Company name/website has been redacted for anonymity purposes but will be
revealed to qualified applicants. Compensation: * Given that the Company is
currently pre-revenue, the new CEO would receive a meaningful ownership /
equity stake in the Company * No cash compensation is offered at this time,
but may be available upon future fundraising and/or monetization Ideal
Qualifications: * Experience growing, managing and monetizing online
communities and/or discussion forums * Experience with marketing, advertising
and social media * Familiarity with the media/entertainment industry *
Entrepreneurial, growth-focused personality * Familiarity with NodeJS,
MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, Javascript/JQuery is a plus

If interested, please send your resume to mailto:mcmcmcmc@protonmail.com.

------
blocher
Engage | Web Developer (Full-time) | Alexandria, VA (metro Washington DC) |
On-site | [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-
Developer](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-Developer)

Engage is seeking a Web Developer to join our award winning creative team. The
Web Developer will collaborate with Engage’s client strategists, designers,
and developers to plan and build digital tools, campaigns, web and mobile
applications, and websites for our clients. If you’re interested in teaming up
with government agencies and House of Representatives committees, Fortune 500
companies, leading advocacy organizations, and the nation’s top trade
associations to deliver winning solutions in a fun, fast-paced environment—we
want to talk.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Alexandria, VA (metro Washington, DC). You'll probably need at least two years
of experience in a web development role to meet the qualifications below, but
we're not opposed to hiring a prodigy.

Ideal Candidates would meet many of the following qualifications: - Strong
PHP/MySQL background - Familiarity with Wordpress theming and plugin
development strongly prefered - Familiarity with PHP frameworks like Laravel
or Symphony preferred - Understanding of relational databases such as MySQL -
Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means at expert level)
- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript - Familiarity with JavaScript
frameworks like Vue.js, Angular or React, a plus - A love of creative problem
solving - Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment -
In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges and
learning new skills - Comfortable with version control—Git preferred - Ability
to pass House of Representatives background check

About Engage: Engage is a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA.
Our mission is to impact the world around us through bold strategy and
innovative technology. We offer very competitive compensation packages because
we want to work with the best. Our team is focused and hard-working, but we
also want you to have fun and get home for dinner. Work/life balance is
important to us, and we believe happy employees make happy clients

------
grahamdavis
Collage.com | Senior Frontend Software Engineer | REMOTE (our whole company
is!) | $100 - $180k + benefits/equity |
[http://jobs.collage.com](http://jobs.collage.com)

We are seeking a senior-level front-end software engineer who can
independently implement complex front end features by writing clean, simple
code. Join us as we create software that helps customers design and purchase
custom products with ease. You'll be part of a small team of engineers who are
passionate about building a great product and constantly challenging
themselves to improve. Our lean approach to software development means your
work will have a large impact on the business.

Collage.com is a 100% employee-owned, profitable, bootstrapped company with
about 50 employees that has rapidly grown from $0 to $25 million in annual
revenue since 2013. We're different from other companies: our innovative all-
remote work culture was featured in a Harvard Business School case study last
year. We're looking for ambitious, nice people to join us in our quest to
bring great custom photo products to the world.

Learn more about our company, this role, and our interview process – and apply
at: [http://jobs.collage.com/apply/yyUKsMdrxR/Senior-Frontend-
Sof...](http://jobs.collage.com/apply/yyUKsMdrxR/Senior-Frontend-Software-
Engineer?source=hnews)

Questions? Ask away at jobs@collage.com!

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | London, Boston,
Seattle, & Scottsdale | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems using the latest
tech within a casual work environment. We offer a fully stocked kitchen, ping
pong/arcade machines, frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that
employees actually use, generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Senior Node.js Developer ([http://grnh.se/3lmrk01](http://grnh.se/3lmrk01))

* Senior Web Developer ([http://grnh.se/u7yklt1](http://grnh.se/u7yklt1))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://grnh.se/ks0upf1](http://grnh.se/ks0upf1))

* Senior Sales Engineer ([http://grnh.se/7nwjug1](http://grnh.se/7nwjug1))

* Senior Software Engineer, CMS ([http://grnh.se/ceplf81](http://grnh.se/ceplf81))

* Senior Software Engineer, Zencoder ([http://grnh.se/u1nd2g1](http://grnh.se/u1nd2g1))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://grnh.se/ks0upf1](http://grnh.se/ks0upf1))

* QA Engineer Co-op ([http://grnh.se/fvk0hj1](http://grnh.se/fvk0hj1))

* Software Development Co-op ([http://grnh.se/6ogtdv1](http://grnh.se/6ogtdv1))

Scottsdale, AZ:

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://grnh.se/hts20n1](http://grnh.se/hts20n1))

* Principal Golang Engineer ([http://grnh.se/nr4oac1](http://grnh.se/nr4oac1))

~~~
albedoa
I agree with the other commenter. Brightcove has some very shady products and
practices, and they have a flippant social media team that replies to
reasonable criticism with tone-deaf sarcasm, which seems representative of the
company as a whole. Boston is pretty embarrassed by them.

~~~
ExactActuation
Yeah. Precisely. I so wish I didn't accept the offer there; I had a similar
offer from a more respected company (or at least, as not of an embarrassing
company). Oh well, can't turn back time.

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

We're backed by a collection of the top investors from London and Silicon
Valley as well as Y Combinator. After launching 4 years ago we're already
doing $1M+ in monthly sales with over 500,000 men using the service in the UK.

We're looking for another talented, entrepreneurial software engineer to join
us. Today we're a team of 6 full stack engineers with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before), and we're
proud of the effort we've put into building and maintaining a strong
engineering culture since the very first days of Thread. You'll be one of the
first technical hires, getting to build and own huge parts of the product, and
help us continue to shape our culture. (More on our engineering team here:
[https://www.thread.com/engineering](https://www.thread.com/engineering))

To learn more about this role and the company in general, check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs).

------
tdowns
Kalibrate | Software Engineer, Platform Team | Cleveland, OH

For over 20 years, the people of Kalibrate have been staying ahead of the
curve in the fast-moving world of fuel and convenience retail. Over 300
clients, in 68 countries on six continents, in mature and emerging markets,
for clients large and small, Kalibrate is there with flexible, dynamic
solutions that fit all.

What you'll do

• Build end-to-end features as part of a service oriented product

• Design, code, test, debug and document software along with enhancing
existing components to ensure that software meets business needs.

• Build data-centric services to maximize market analysis efficiency and
deliver market insights

• Write modular, high-quality code while actively engaging in peer code
reviews

• Learn new technologies & best practices, apply them to solve business
problems and teach others about your experience

What you've done

• Have 3+ years of experience working on the server side in any language
(Java, Python, JavaScript, Ruby, etc.)

• Have experience constructing interactive web applications using modern
JavaScript frameworks (Angular.js, React.js, Knockout.js, etc.)

• Have experience building REST based web services

• A strong passion for engineering and a sense of ownership of your code and
outcomes

• Have experience with test automation, continuous integration and deployment

• Have experience with Cloud services such as AWS or Azure

• Have experience with environment isolation (Docker, Vagrant, etc.)

Our Tech Stack Kalibrate runs a modern, service-oriented stack, continuously
integrated and deployed (CodeBuild, CodePipeline, Elastic Beanstalk) on AWS.
We deliver our client experience using Angular 2, Bootstrap 4 with Sass and
D3.js graphing. We build data services using Dropwizard, PostgreSQL and
Elasticsearch.

What's next? Interested yet? To hear more, please send your resume over.
Please feel free to provide any coding samples (Github, Stackoverflow, etc…)
or blog posts, we’d love to take a look! email us at clevelandtech (AT)
kalibrate -dot- com

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | Onsite, Remote Possible

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in an exciting start-up atmosphere with a
passionate and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer
lots of room for creativity and professional growth.

If you're excited about freeing developers from proprietary cloud
technologies, shoot me a mail because we are hiring for multiple roles: *
Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap) *
Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo + MariaDB,
HATEOAS APIs) * Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a
true Polyglot Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world.

We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior PHP developers

-Senior front-end/javascript developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

------
foomoo
VincuVentas | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Bogotá, Colombia | VISA
[https://vincuventas.com/](https://vincuventas.com/)

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our diverse
colombian-swiss-dutch-german-us-american team in Bogotá. VincuVentas is a
data-driven marketplace for matching job-seeking candidates and businesses.
The inception of our business idea was enabled through one of the most
important company builders in the LATAM region, Polymath Ventures [0], with
which we share an office. Our stack includes Ember.js, Python (Flask),
PostgreSQL, Heroku, Elasticsearch. Necessary: Proficiency in using SQL for
data summarization / aggregation, e.g. for reporting and analytics Bonus
points: Good applied statistics skills or experience in machine learning

Needless to say, Bogotá is a very exciting place to live in, Colombia offers
many options for getaways and exploration (think beaches, mountains, plains
and jungle rolled into one).

More info and application here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065](https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065)

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have (city, office, team,
application process, ...), email in profile.

[0] [http://www.polymathv.com/](http://www.polymathv.com/)

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Sr Full Stack Architect | Base salary + Benefits | Full-time
REMOTE or ONSITE in Reston, VA |[http://bit.ly/2nHj370](http://bit.ly/2nHj370)
As a Sr. Full Stack Solutions Architect, whether you are faced with a brand
new system with a full galaxy of choices to make about server stacks, front
end frameworks and supporting tools, or you have to assess a project with 10
years of technical debt, connections to legacy systems and a nasty performance
cliff that has to be solved, you have the chops to figure it out and help the
team find a way to succeed.

A good Full Stack Solutions Architect will have had exposure to a broad
variety of front end and back end frameworks and multiple software ecosystems
and will be able to explain patiently to clients and prospects about where the
source of their pain may originate: anything from the network, database, back
end, middleware, API, or front end - to the human factors that influence an
application’s success or failure. Whether you’re consulting across multiple
projects and teams or rolling up your sleeves to dig into code on just one,
your flexibility makes all the difference. Sound Interesting? Read on and
apply: [http://bit.ly/2nHj370](http://bit.ly/2nHj370) Send questions to
kristen at moduscreate dot com

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Calc Engine Developer (Java) | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

The Voyant dev team is looking for Java developers to improve and extend our
calculation engine into new international markets.

Primary Responsibilities * Learn the tax code and financial product
regulations of our international markets. * Build reusable, extendable,
efficient financial calculation models. * Continuously improve code
maintainability and calculation engine performance. * Support service API
development for calc engine integration.

Requirements: * Experience with object oriented languages and design patterns.
* 3+ years of development experience a must. Java experience preferred. *
Basic understanding of financial products and their taxation principles. *
Quant or software development experience within the financial service industry
desired.* Desire to learn detailed nuances of worldwide financial products and
taxation regimes. * Ability to interface directly with outside non-programmer
subject matter experts. * Must like dogs.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen and onsite interview with code
review and or whiteboard coding.

Full Description:
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadev...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
nside
Try to solve the updated challenge!

------
clay_to_n
Stasis | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

Stasis Labs is hiring an experienced infrastructure engineer to help us
improve the quality of medical care through smarter patient monitoring.

Our monitors are currently live in hospitals in India, and are built for a
global distribution. We have teams in Los Angeles, Bangalore, and working
remotely. We just graduated from the first class of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership with Cedars-Sinai.

We are looking for someone excited by the idea of building a well-tested,
reliable web infrastructure stack with modern technologies. We're a node.js +
PostgreSQL stack on AWS, currently using Terraform + Capistrano + Sprinkle for
our infrastructure stack.

More details here: [https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructu...](https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructure-engineer)

We're also looking for a temporary consultant (2 - 3 month duration) on our
device firmware. This position is onsite in Los Angeles, CA. Your role would
be primarily unit & integration testing our C++ firmware, with some feature +
bug-fixing work as well. Experience with FDA verification testing for medical
devices is a plus.

For either position, reach out to careers+software@stasislabs.com

------
kbredemeier
Holberton school is in Downtown San Francisco. We are a project-based
alternative to college for the next generation of software engineers. If -
like us - you think that Education is broken, come help us fix it and make it
available to the most. We are currently looking to fill a full-time onsite
back-end software engineering position.

\- [~90% of your time] Development of the institute's tools, including the
students intranet, the main website, the admission process, the auto-review
system, etc. This includes maintaining existing tools (don’t worry, our code
is CLEAN, documented, tested and well-maintained :)) as well as designing and
building out new features and services, identifying and resolving performance
bottlenecks, participating in code reviews

\- [~10% of your time] Answer technical questions from students. Note: If you
think there is not enough tech for you to have fun at Holberton, please come
talk to us :) Holberton has been founded by a software engineer and a devops
(Ex-Docker & Ex-LinkedIn). We automate everything, and we are building new
tools and products every day, using the latest tools and languages of the
industry. A lot of our challenges have never been faced before as we are
building something completely new.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/253334934](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/253334934)

------
jm0nty
Nexosis | DevOps Engineer | Columbus, OH | ONSITE |
[http://www.nexosis.com](http://www.nexosis.com)

(Edited formatting)

Mid-west based startup that is lowering the barriers for developers to
leverage AI and Machine Learning.

Skills

    
    
      * Design, develop, test, support, and deploy a SaaS applications in the cloud
      * Implement processes which migrate and scale the application automatically
      * Work with software development to improve performance and reliability
      * Secure and manage the environments in which the application runs
    

Technical Qualifications

    
    
      * Experience in 24x7 production operations, preferably supporting a highly available environment for a SaaS or cloud service provider.
      * Knowledge of cloud infrastructure environments (e.g. AWS, Azure)
      * Container based architecture and deployments (Docker, Ansible, etc.) 
      * Release automation (e.g. Jenkins), system administration, system configuration, and system debugging experience.
      * Experience using scripting languages, configuration management tools (Chef, Puppet, etc) and command execution frameworks.
      * Microsoft Azure, AWS, or other cloud services
      * Git, SVN, or any version control software
      * Strong debugging skills
    

Details / Application:
[http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/596895?gh_jid=596895](http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/596895?gh_jid=596895)

~~~
samstave
whats your email?

~~~
jm0nty
You can hit me up at aijobs at nexosis period com :p

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Product Designer (UX) | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com
As a Senior Product Designer, you will have a number of years of solid
interaction design under your belt and will be able to bring something new and
unique to the team. You know that designs are never completed but are
constantly evolving based on user feedback. To you an interface is not a
“pretty-picture” fabricated from an ideal state, but is a compilation of
complex components which can have many states and need to work fluidly with
the data that is thrown at them. You have a passion to learn new things and
you see failure as a way of learning. Key Responsibilities Design and test new
components and interfaces using lean methods. Communicate ideas clearly and
quickly with key stakeholders. Decide on the best approach for your designs
based on a strong understanding of commonly understood patterns and usability.
Understand technical constraint and how this will impact your designs.
Consider how your designs will adapt across multiple devices and in various
contexts. Aim to delight users through thoroughly considered designs and
microinteractions. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base
salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. No prior knowledge of Spanish
is required. The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/srUX-tk](http://bit.ly/srUX-
tk)

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | SOFTWARE ENGINEERING MANAGER | SENIOR SOFTWARE
ENGINEER | SUPPORT ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Software-as-a-Service, customer communication platform. We are one of
the top 5 fastest growing software companies of our generation: late last year
we passed 100,000 monthly active users of our products. And we grew from
$1-50M in ARR in three years. The majority of our leadership team are former
(Ex-Google/Facebook & Amazon) from all over the world.

ROLES: We are looking for experienced engineers to join our team in Dublin and
work directly with a product, design, and engineering teams, building a world-
class SaaS product. Continuous deployment keeps us focused on incremental
releases.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, paid parental leave, public transport
and gym covered. Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an
onsite interview with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/](https://www.intercom.io/careers/)

Also hiring for Support Engineer (very technical and hands-on role where
you'll be troubleshooting Ruby and JavaScript):
[http://grnh.se/p724mb1](http://grnh.se/p724mb1)

------
donjay
Sigfig | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.sigfig.com/](https://www.sigfig.com/)

SigFig is dedicated to making high-quality investment advice more accessible
and affordable to investors of all wealth levels. Using a combination of
design, data science, and technology, SigFig helps empower investors with the
information and guidance they need to achieve their personal financial goals.
Through partnerships with some of the world’s largest and most innovative
financial institutions, SigFig seeks to help investors and advisors better
manage their investments.

Our interview process is pretty straightforward: a take-home test, a phone
screen, then an onsite at our SF office.

Front End (Angular/Typescript)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/483750#.WOJxmRIrLBI](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/483750#.WOJxmRIrLBI)

Backend (Scala)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/483621#.WOJx5hIrLBJ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/483621#.WOJx5hIrLBJ)

QA Automation
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/608428#.WOJxoRIrLBI](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigfig/jobs/608428#.WOJxoRIrLBI)

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Multiple Engineering and Marketing Positions | SF | ONSITE
and INTERN |
[https://doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://doctorondemand.com/jobs)

People use our service to gain access to some of the best physicians and
licensed therapists in the country, all whenever and wherever is most
convenient. It’s as simple as opening the Doctor On Demand app on a smartphone
or computer.

Through live video visits, our hand-picked, US-trained doctors take patient
history, perform an exam, and recommend a treatment plan. Prescriptions, if
needed, go directly to the pharmacy of choice.

We are growing our engineering team on essentially all fronts. Major
components of our stack include Python, Django, Postgres, Celery, RabbitMQ,
Redis and Ansible.

Though not listed on the jobs site as of this writing (working to fix this),
we also have a few software engineering internships open.

It's best to apply through the website for a specific position, but if you
don't see a position that you feel you would be a good fit for or if you are
applying for an internship, contact Jacinda (jshelly@doctorondemand.com).
Include Hacker News in the subject to aid email filtering.

My previous post appears to have been downvoted without explanation, so I'm
reposting this. If there's something wrong with this posting, could you please
let me know the issue instead of just downvoting?

~~~
salmaanp
Emailed!

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | UX/UI Designer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/](https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/)

 _About Geocaching HQ_ We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
more than 10 million people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. And we've won a Best Place
to Work award from Outside Magazine for 6 years in a row. How cool is that?

 _What you 'll do_ We want to maximize the ease-of-use for all of our
products, so our users can spend less time figuring out how our applications
work and more time playing outside. The UX/UI Designer for Web will assist in
all phases of product development, including research, ideation, validation
and high-fidelity visual design.

We need you to make the cool, innovative things that will turn Geocaching into
a trend-setter on the international stage.

Process: phone screen w/ HR, phone screen w/ hiring team, exercise, interview
(Skype or onsite). We recommend exploring our website and products before your
first phone screen.

Apply directly on our website at www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineer | New York (NYC) | REMOTE, FULL-TIME or
CONTRACT [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers with significant JavaScript and
React experience, preferably full-stack.

At Cloudcraft we provide tools for software development teams, currently
focusing on products that help teams working with AWS. Join our small, 100%
remote, product engineering team and you'll have the chance to make a big
impact and take significant ownership of our software and your own work.

Today our stack consists of JavaScript (100% ES6+), with React on the frontend
and Node.js on the backend, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, and literally every
single AWS service due to our product's unique nature. You'll be doing a lot
of learning and experimenting on the job!

Our ideal candidate is self-motived, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills, is interested in UX and has a sense of aesthetics, and
is always looking to improve and learn. Experience with AWS services, graphics
programming or SVG rendering, existing contributions to open source or
personal github projects are a huge plus.

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance.

To apply, please email jobs@cloudcraft.co, include "HN - Cloudcraft" in the
subject line. No recruiters, please.

------
AdsEnv
ADS Environmental | Full-Stack Developers | Huntsville, AL | Remote or Relo,
US, Full-Time, www.adsenv.com

ADS is helping create a cleaner and safer environment by bringing exceptional
insight and intelligence to municipalities around the world through our
hardware and software products. We're very passionate about the products we
create because of the positive effects it will have on millions of people
around the globe.

Tech Stack:

    
    
      Front End: Angular2, TypeScript, Google Material Design
    
      Backend: ASP.NET Core (C#)
    
      Public Cloud: Azure
    

Interview Process: We've hired from HackerNews successfully before. Phone call
first, remote coding session, then if all goes well, we'll bring you on-site
for interviews and to meet the team.

Positions We Need:

    
    
       -Someone who is strong in Angular2/TypeScript and can lead a front-end team
    
       -Someone who is strong at backend microservices with ASP.NET Core and C#. Ideally also well versed in DevOps and/or unit testing.
    
       -Business Analyst / Product Owner that's great at decomposing high-level product features into actionable software requirements for the dev team, experienced at managing product backlogs with VSTS or TFS, and can help coordinate sprints (position required to be onsite, relo assistance available).
    

Interested?:

Email tposey .a.t. idexcorp.com or check us out at idexcorp.com/careers

------
code4good
Fetch Robotics | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Jose | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/Qm8H44](https://goo.gl/Qm8H44)

Fetch Robotics | Full Stack Engineer | San Jose | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/FL3VZI](https://goo.gl/FL3VZI)

Fetch Robotics | Senior QA Automation Engineer | San Jose | Onsite | Full-time
| [https://goo.gl/7BVo0G](https://goo.gl/7BVo0G)

Fetch Robotics | DevOps Engineer | San Jose | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/xNaFhp](https://goo.gl/xNaFhp)

Robotics has matured to the point where it can become an integral part of
making society better. We are searching for the brightest and most passionate
engineers to enable humans and robots to work together. That’s the opportunity
at Fetch Robotics. We are creating a robotics platform with reach from
commercial and retail applications to the cloud. We were founded by pioneers
in robotics and are now looking to expand our Enterprise Software Team.

Our team is passionate about what we are creating and is focused on making our
customers successful. Every day is a learning opportunity at Fetch. If you are
a top performer who is looking for an exciting, challenging and fun
environment, we want to speak with you!

------
azaril
Junior Developers | London, UK | £25,000 - £40,000 + Annual Bonus | Onsite

We are a fairly new (funded) hedge fund looking to grow our tech team in our
office in London to build tools and systems to gain a trading edge.

Our stack has been built over the last couple of months and consists of a
python back-end with a React.js front-end.

The job spec is here: [http://www.v-cmt.com/job/junior-
developer](http://www.v-cmt.com/job/junior-developer)

Drop me an email at bfield@vercer.co.uk with any questions you have

Thanks,

Ben, CTO, Vercer

------
lilbenjivert
SoundCloud | Mobile Engineers, iOS, Android | NYC | Onsite, Full-time

SoundCloud is an open platform enabling everyone to share and discover audio
content all over the world.

Here at SoundCloud NYC we’re expanding our monetization & growth engineering
team (currently a team of 15) who help build the platform that helps creators
make money from their content, listeners gain access to the world's music, and
brands engage with SoundCloud's unique audience. We’re looking to add several
product-focused iOS and Android Engineers to our growing team!

If you’re interested in learning more about the challenges our engineers have
tackled and our lessons learned check out our developer blog:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog)

For more information on the specific roles:

iOS: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2017-03-30-software-engineer-
ios...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2017-03-30-software-engineer-ios-new-york)

Android: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-12-22-software-engineer-
and...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-12-22-software-engineer-android-new-
york)

(Also, not yet posted but we do have some Front-end roles coming through the
pipeline.)

Feel free to reach out directly to benjamin.cheung@soundcloud.com if you have
any questions!

------
denizozger
Velocity | Node.js Engineer | London | VISA
[https://velocityapp.com](https://velocityapp.com)

We’re looking for an experienced full stack Node.js Engineer to join our
rapidly growing development team as we scale to thousands of restaurants over
the remainder of the year. You will be initially working on a large,
greenfield project, developed with latest technologies and best practices. We
have the highest standards in software engineering and you will get the chance
to work with very talented developers.

Key responsibilities will focus on building our REST APIs and real time
communication systems for our Web, iOS and Android apps. Our teams are
feature-based and vertical, so you will have direct contact with various
stakeholders on day to day basis.

We are rigorous about continuous delivery, very high test coverage and
detailed code reviews. You will work in a fast paced and friendly environment
where you will share your expertise and grow as an engineer. We work at the
cutting edge of technology, and rely heavily on open source projects. We are
also tech agnostic and very open minded. We use many other languages,
frameworks and methodologies like Go, C#, Firebase and functional programming.

To apply, please go to
[https://velocityapp.com/careers](https://velocityapp.com/careers)

~~~
ivanbokii
Hello, I've sent you my CV a month ago and still no response :(, would be nice
to know if my application was considered and rejected or I'm still in a queue
of candidates. My name is Ivan Bokii. Thanks!

------
rosic
HotelTonight | Platform Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, SALARY:55-75k
[https://hoteltonight.com](https://hoteltonight.com)

Us: HotelTonight makes it remarkably easy to book great hotels at amazing
last-minute rates on your mobile device, for tonight, tomorrow and next week.
Our mission is to make people feel more alive by delivering the unexpected and
we’re looking for a Platform Engineer to help do just that.

Role: When you join HotelTonight, you will be working on our scoring algorithm
that ranks hotels based on market dynamics and behavioral data. You will also
experiment with different setups of the algorithm by running A/B tests to find
the sweet spot for core metrics. You will be working with other Platform
engineers and Data Scientists to build personalized experiences for our
customers.

Looking for: Experience in software development working as an Engineer.
Proficiency with at least one programming language (preferably Ruby) and
interest in other languages (e.g. Go, Elixir, Scala). Ability to write and
analyze complex SQL queries

Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Go, Python, ElasticSearch, Kafka, MySQL, PSQL,
AWS, terraform

Apply here -
[https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/b2b74d8c-4d2b-42e3-a55f-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/b2b74d8c-4d2b-42e3-a55f-3245d3ab4e4f)

------
nabucodonosor
Boxed ([https://boxed.com](https://boxed.com)) | Software Engineer (Logistics)
| NYC or Union, NJ or Dallas, TX |
[https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=651201](https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=651201)

Boxed is the easiest and modern way to shop for bulk goods. As a mobile-first
company, customers can shop directly from Boxed’s app on their iOS or Android
mobile device, or online at www.Boxed.com. With Boxed, customers can have
their household, personal care, and pantry favorites delivered conveniently to
their home or office.

Our office is a dynamic, collaborative family of individuals. A technology
company at core, we are a vibrant, fun and close group of engineers,
designers, marketers, and operations specialists with a passion for driving
superior value and experience to our customers.

The Software Engineer will be working with the Operations team to continue
building out our proprietary warehouse management platform. The platform aims
to accurately and efficiently allows our fulfillment centers to fulfill our
customer’s orders.

Stack: Node, Objective-C, Go, Mongo, Postgres, AWS

Looking for middle to senior level engineers:
[https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=651201](https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=651201)

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | DevOps engineer | Paris, Worldwide | REMOTE, CONTRACT,
[https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical helps companies of all sizes do Capacity Planning effortlessly,
using predictive technologies and AI. We are looking for DevOps profiles to
accompany our customers in their Capacity Planning endeavours and actively
participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)

This is a fully remote position. As such, salary / equity / benefits will
depend on location among other characteristics. Happy to have your take on
this :) We use the (great) Buffer transparent salary calculator as a basis.
Check out [https://buffer.com/salary](https://buffer.com/salary) for more
information.

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices, Python, R,
Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, Beach

------
cardine
Cortx | Software Engineer (Artificial Intelligence Focus) and Full Stack Ruby
on Rails Developer | Baltimore, Maryland | Full Time, Onsite
[http://cortx.com](http://cortx.com)

Cortx is a small, profitable, natural language processing startup looking to
hire a couple full time software engineers. You would be developing natural
language processing software that is able to intelligently read, understand,
write, and proofread text. Some applications of this technology include:

\- A newspaper comprised entirely of robot authors

\- A marketing consultant that uses AI to provide actionable advice to clients

\- A machine proofreader that automatically corrects bad grammar

Some tech we use for the Software Engineer position: Scala, Python, Tensorflow
Some tech we use for the Full Stack position: Ruby on Rails, React, Redis,
PostgreSQL

For both positions we care far more about your software engineering and
problem solving abilities everything else. It is relatively easy to learn new
languages, frameworks, or libraries, but it is much harder to learn how to
work through very difficult problems!

Our interview process involves a coding screen, a more intensive Skype
interview, and a final onsite interview.

You can see more info here
[http://cortx.com/careers/](http://cortx.com/careers/) or you can contact us
at jobsatcortxdotcom - make sure to mention that you found us on HN!

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Trivago, Facebook, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We
manipulate huge data sets to make buying search ads easier and more revenue
productive for our clients. We work with great partners and clients (like some
of the top travel brands in the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We are building the future of shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good REST API so our external
partners can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog, building
our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work, using
machine learning to bring greater personalization and product recommendations
to our product

We've got a beautiful office by the Flatiron building and we offer all the
startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc.

------
talldan
Kahoot! | Senior Frontend Developer | London, Oslo | ONSITE |
[https://getkahoot.com/](https://getkahoot.com/)

Crafted using a design-led approach and game-based pedagogy, Kahoot! is on a
mission to make learning something that everyone wants to connect with.

With over 40 million monthly active users and a public library of over 15
million games on our platform, kahoots are being played in over 180 countries,
both in the classroom and beyond.

[https://getkahoot.com/jobs/front-end-
developer-1](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/front-end-developer-1)

As our frontend developer, you'll be making and maintaining web apps with some
of the latest JavaScript tooling such as React and MobX, but also staples such
as Angular and Backbone.js. Working on Kahoot!'s frontend platform, building
on our pattern library, you’ll be drawing out UI components to build robust
modular systems making up rich interactive experiences.

We're also looking for the following roles:

\- Backend Developer [https://getkahoot.com/jobs/backend-developer-search-
oslo-or-...](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/backend-developer-search-oslo-or-
london)

\- Android Developer [https://getkahoot.com/jobs/android-developer-oslo-
norway](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/android-developer-oslo-norway)

------
ryands
Grio | Software Engineers: Android/iOS/Web | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Grio is a boutique software consultancy located in SOMA. We specialize in
building web and mobile applications for our clients. You get to work on a
variety of projects, different types of teams, and different clients. Projects
last 1-3+ months and can vary from enhancing existing applications for
established companies to building an MVP for a fresh startup. It is never
boring, and the team is great.

We're looking for:

* Mid/Senior Android Engineers - We're growing our android team! You'd work directly with me, so feel free to email me directly: rschultz@grio.com, apply at: [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/279782](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/279782)

* Senior iOS developer - [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/304890](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/304890)

* Senior Web Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/302187](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/302187)

Apply over at [https://grio.workable.com/](https://grio.workable.com/)

About us: [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

Feel free to message me with any questions!

~~~
bohnej
This guy does not respond to messages, nor does this company respond to job
applicants.

------
gcjh01
GameChanger Media | Sr. Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE,
[https://gc.com/about/careers](https://gc.com/about/careers) GameChanger
provides scorekeeping, stats, and team management for sports coaches – plus
live game updates, stats, and recaps for families and fans. With more than 10
million games scored, GameChanger is currently the dominant digital
scorekeeping product in amateur baseball and softball.

We develop web applications and native apps in iOS and Android plus a scalable
backend. Technologies that we use include Swift, Objective-C, RxJava, Dagger2,
Realm, TypeScript, Node.js, Python, Golang, MongoDB, Postgres, Kafka. We look
for full stack developers with an area of depth that are excited to learn and
share their knowledge.

We invest in the development of our employees by sponsoring attendance at
conferences, training teams on new technology, having monthly hack days, and
holding a weekly technology seminar. Our benefits include unlimited vacation
(which employees actually use); 401k matching; healthcare, vision, and dental
insurance; equity; generous parental leave policies.

The interview process includes culture and technology interviews as well as a
coding challenge - part of which is completed at home before the on-site
interview and part of which is completed on-site with the option to use your
own laptop and development environment. We will not ask you to do whiteboard
coding or implement algorithms.

Please visit our website for the list of positions that we are currently
interviewing for.

------
jamesrichardson
Quantium | Big Data Engineers | Sydney, Australia | Full-time, ONSITE |
www.quantium.com

Since 2008, our data teams have wrung every bit of information they can from
our clients’ data in order to give them the insight they need to make a real
difference to their business.

Times and technology have changed, but this remains our goal. Instead of
wrangling single, SQL-based databases, our MapR Hadoop platform runs across
200 nodes with multiple clusters using the latest big data technology. Our
industry-leading partners’ real-world data sets are growing along with their
complexity so we need to bring more developers and engineers into our team.
We’re hoping that’s you.

Working with Scala, Spark and the rest of the Hadoop ecosystem, you’ll be
building applications to work with unique data sets (some of the largest and
most complex in Australia) to make a real difference to our clients.

We're based in the heart of Sydney, Australia and we're open to relocating
great engineers from anywhere in the world.

If you'd like to find out more:
james[DOT]richardson[AT]quantium[DOT]com[DOT]au and the full advert can be
found here: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/140155/big-data-engineer-
scala...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/140155/big-data-engineer-scala-spark-
hadoop-the-quantium-group?sec=False)

------
mcrooks
Box | Staff Software Engineer | Full-time | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/191237#](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/191237#)

Our Mission: make Box developers as effective as possible to develop, ship and
manage their services. What used to take six months to launch a service is now
less than a week

As a Staff Software Engineer, you will have the opportunity to build Box's
Platform as a Service (PaaS) layer. Our team owns scheduling, service
authentication and authorization, service discovery, load balancing,
monitoring, and more. We are working with modern containerization technologies
like Docker and Kubernetes to build the next generation of our infrastructure
to support all services in our datacenters and other clouds.

How Box Runs Containers in Production with Kubernetes by Sam Ghods, Box -
[https://youtu.be/QIDrdZlEQdw?list=PLj6h78yzYM2PqgIGU1Qmi8nY7...](https://youtu.be/QIDrdZlEQdw?list=PLj6h78yzYM2PqgIGU1Qmi8nY7dqn9PCr4)

Kubernetes at Box: Microservices at Maximum Velocity -
[https://blog.box.com/blog/kubernetes-box-microservices-
maxim...](https://blog.box.com/blog/kubernetes-box-microservices-maximum-
velocity)

Apply at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/191237#](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/191237#)

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% + ~$40k salary | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (9 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system. We're looking for a
2nd technical cofounder to accelerate the development of our product. You'd be
working with me (the other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing
the core backend as well the web frontend. We value our test-driven
development, clear internal and external documentation, and doing things right
to build and maintain momentum. Our stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to
chat with you over the phone or skype about what we're doing. We're just about
to announce our public beta this month.

Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what
you've been working on. Check out more info about us at
[https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) and more info about the
position at [https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me

------
nielsbjerg
Falcon.io | Senior Software Engineer | Copenhagen Denmark | ONSITE, Full-Time,
VISA

We are hiring for both backend (Java and python) and frontend (AngularJs)
engineers. We need developers to help us move our platform forward. We favour
single purpose (micro)services, automation, monitoring and continuous
integraion. Our roadmap for this year contains -amongst other things- moving
parts of our infrastructure to Docker, breaking larger services down and
getting fully into an event-driven proactive architecture.

Falcon.io provides a unified SaaS platform for social media listening,
engaging, publishing and managing customer data. We enable our clients to
explore the full potential of digital marketing by managing multiple customer
touch points from one platform. Our platform has already achieved great
international traction in the market, with its technology endorsed by
partnerships with Facebook, Twitter and Instagram.

Founded as Falcon Social in Copenhagen in 2010, we now also have offices in
New York City, Berlin and Budapest. We’re a diverse team, and we’re always
looking for passionate and curious people who want to be part of a fast-paced,
high-energy environment. We offer competitive salary, pension, health
insurance and help with visa & relocation if needed.

Process: Screening call, culture screen, tech assignment, tech assessment
interview, offer.

Contact us on: jobs@falcon.io

More about us:
[https://www.falcon.io/company/](https://www.falcon.io/company/)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Open-Source Engineer | Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Summer
(May through August), for a 8-12 week paid internship. Our interns will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark, Akka
and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on two of our recent internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/

~~~
colobas
I've been an intern at Snowplow and can only recommend it! An awesome group of
hardworking, helpful and intelligent people. Cheers!

------
numlocked
Grove Co. ([https://www.grove.co](https://www.grove.co)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm co-founder and CTO of Grove and we're looking for an experienced full-
stack web developer to join our engineering team and help hundreds of
thousands of families across the country access high-quality, non-toxic
household products.

Consumer packaged good are the last great multi-trillion-dollar consumer
category to come online and Grove is the brand leading the way.

Our company of about 30 people is backed by some of the best investors in the
country. We're driven by our collective sense of mission (we are a B Corp!),
and a high-performance culture filled with kind and caring colleagues.

Our flagship product is our website: www.grove.co. We've created a unique,
subscription-based commerce experience that leads the sector in engagement and
repurchase. But the majority of our complexity derives from internal needs; we
build in-house forecasting, purchasing, and logistics tools that power the
company.

We speak Python (with Django) and ES6 JavaScript. We write tests, contribute
to open source (see github.com/groveco/), and typical day sees 5+ production
deploys.

We've grown 4x in the past year, and plan on doing it again this year. It's a
heck of a lot of fun, and I'd love to tell you more about it.

Contact chris@grove.co.

------
lorijreadcoor
ReadCoor| Software Robotics Engineer - Systems | Cambridge, MA | Full-time,
ONSITE | www.readcoor.com/careers

ReadCoor, Inc. is seeking a talented software / robotics engineer to
contribute to the development of our cutting edge, three-dimensional
sequencing devices. We design and build fully integrated systems that employ
state-of-the-art motion control, nanoliter-precision fluidics, high-power
laser illumination, and sophisticated imaging modalities to spatial map and
sequence complex biological samples. As part of the Engineering R&D team, you
will play a pivotal role in the design and implementation of the control
system architecture that drives these advanced robotics platforms.

Responsibilities

The ReadCoor R&D team is a dynamic group of engineers and biomedical
scientists with deep experience in biotechnology platform development. Team
members work cross-functionally to develop the foundational technologies
behind our work on artificial neural networks, gene therapies, and emerging
infectious disease detection. Your role will primarily focus on architecting
the sophisticated robotic control systems and advanced signal processing
software that powers our sequencing systems. You will collaborate with a
cross-functional team of engineers to develop custom solutions that allow us
to push the limits of multi-dimensional motion control and ultra-high-
throughput image acquisition.

Health, dental, and vision benefits. Unlimited vacation. 401K and flexible
work. Process: phone screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer. To get in
touch: readcoor.com/careers

------
gnocchi
Kudos | Software Engineer | Oxford, UK | Full Time, ONSITE,
[http://www.growkudos.com](http://www.growkudos.com)

Kudos is a start-up innovating in the digital publishing space. Our vision is
a new model of scholarly reputation that accelerates the positive impact of
research on global health and happiness, and our part in that is to provide
researchers with insights and tools to demonstrate and maximize the influence
of their work.

We’re looking for Software Engineers to join our growing team that enjoy
working collaboratively and are comfortable learning new things. We currently
use Sass, JavaScript, Ruby and Amazon Aurora, running on AWS but are actively
exploring other technologies, so any experience in equivalent stacks is still
relevant.

We're a small, friendly team with plenty of scope for individuals to make a
real impact on the way we work and how we do it.

We've got a lot of ideas about where we want to go, with plenty of scope for
innovation in:

• Analysing our data sets

• Scaling our infrastructure

• Producing intelligent recommendations to our users

• Creating a beautiful end user experience

Check out our Stackoverflow page for more details
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/kudos-
innovations](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/kudos-innovations) or
email info@growkudos.com

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE [https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and people to
instantly and securely move money wherever they may be. To accomplish this,
we’re developing a powerful open banking platform with focus on openness,
security and the best possible customer experience. The result is an ecosystem
where money and information moves together, instantly, and in an open, global,
standard.

Our team comes from top companies like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft,
Docker, Twitter, and Square, and our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several
groundbreaking technologies and has had multiple billion dollar exits.

Token is working with a range of industry players to build the payments
ecosystem of the future. Partners include HSBC, Fidor, CGI, Capgemini and
VirtusaPolaris. Token has been recognized by leaders in the industry, such as
in SWIFT's Innotribe Startup Challenge 2015, GTS Global Innovator Competition
2016 and Plug & Plays Fintech EXPO. We're looking for mobile, web, backend,
security, and full stack engineers. Our technologies include Swift, Node,
React, Java, Kubernetes, and AWS.

Job listings: [https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Mobile iOS Developer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/](https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/)

 _About Geocaching HQ_ We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
more than 10 million people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. And we've won a Best Place
to Work award from Outside Magazine for 6 years in a row. How cool is that?

 _What you 'll do_ We are seeking a skilled Mobile Developer to join the team
that creates and maintains the suite of Geocaching apps for iPhone, Android
and Windows Phone. The team is currently using Swift to reimagine of the way
Geocaching is played on the iPhone. We’re seeking a developer who can quickly
join in, come up-to-speed on the project and contribute to a growing team.
Process: phone screen w/ HR, phone screen w/ hiring team, interview (Skype or
onsite). We recommend exploring our website and products before your first
phone screen.

Apply directly on our website at www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
costent
Bloomon | Senior Back-end Developer | Amsterdam, Netherland | Full-Time, ON-
SITE or REMOTE | [https://www.bloomon.nl/](https://www.bloomon.nl/) \-
[https://www.bloomon.co.uk/](https://www.bloomon.co.uk/)

Qualification: \- Node.js \- PHP \- Experience with frameworks such as
Laravel, HAPI, Express, Loopback, etc. \- SQL \- Unit, integration, and
behavioral testing

Bonus: \- Devops incl. CI/CD (Kubernetes, Jenkins, TravisCI, Docker)

About bloomon:

Bloomon is a successful start-up, disrupting the international flower
industry. The flower sector generates over €50 billion in annual turnover,
whereby 50-60% is traded via the Netherlands. 99% of the sector still operates
offline. Bloomon will drive the shift online.

Bloomon was launched in The Netherlands in November 2014 and has ambitious
plans to deliver world-famous, high-quality Dutch flowers to customers all
over Europe. Quality remains of the essence; Bloomon deals one-on-one with the
grower, cutting out the middleman and ensuring their flowers arrive in
pristine condition. Our innovative supply chain is 80% shorter than that of
the traditional florist.

Do you want to conquer the world of flowers online? Come and join our team!
Work with experienced e commerce experts and gain experience in the world of a
rapidly growing startup. We are currently based in The Netherlands, Belgium,
Germany, England and Denmark.

Contact Teddy to apply: teddy.dimitrova@bloomon.nl

------
isalmon
Datanyze | San Mateo | Full-time | Onsite (WFH 2 days a week)

We did not raise our Series X round recently and we're not planning to. We
want to grow through making our customers successful, not by raising another
round of funding. We value our employees’ efforts and unlike any other company
in Silicon Valley, share our profits with our employees.

Stack: NodeJS, PHP, Amazon Aurora, Mongo

Apply here:
[https://www.datanyze.com/careers](https://www.datanyze.com/careers)

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time | Onsite

[ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction Engineering]

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($2.5M) company founded out of Stanford
looking to scale as we make our first enterprise sales. This is an excellent
time to get in.

The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. In addition to
competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to break into the
ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn the art and
science behind our algorithms.

    
    
      Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if you:
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    
      UX+UI Designer - a good fit if you:
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.
    

Contact hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
alibad
Qualtrics | Seattle or Provo | Full Stack Developer | Java, Javascript,
Angular, Node.js, Go, Scala, Galera, PHP, MongoDB, MySql, redis, memcache,
Cassandra, etc.. | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

TLDR; If you want a lot of growth opportunities and a like to work in a
transparent culture, come join us!

80% of CEO's believe they are delivering a superior experience but 8% of
customers agree. This is what we call the "Experience Gap".

Qualtrics offers the world’s first experience management platform designed to
address the growing experience gap––the gap between market, customer, and
employee expectations and what organizations actually deliver. Similar to how
Salesforce and Workday have defined the evolving CRM and HRM categories,
Qualtrics is creating the experience management (XM) category. The first
solution in this space, the Qualtrics XM Platform™, helps companies measure,
prioritize, and optimize the experiences companies deliver across the four
foundation aspects of business—customers (CX), products (PX), employees (EX),
and brands (BX).

Qualtrics XM Platform™ provides human-factor data—the beliefs, emotions, and
sentiments that tell companies why things are happening, not just what is
happening.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer.

Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alibad/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alibad/)

------
lintaho
Trialspark | Full-stack engineers, devops engineers, and more | New York City
/ NYC | Full time [https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)
We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions.

You'll have ownership over large portions of the product and how it evolves.
Ideally you have at least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically,
you'll be working at all levels of the stack (flask/python +
react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
gregsadetsky
Idealist | Front-end Engineer | NYC | Full time | Onsite Idealist | Design
Lead / UX | NYC | Full time | Onsite

We are Idealist ([https://www.idealist.org](https://www.idealist.org)), the
largest site for connecting people with opportunities for action. We've been
around since 1995 and currently serve 1M monthly users in English and Spanish.
We just relaunched the site (6 days ago) to make it faster, lighter and more
secure. We have a few openings on the front end side.

Front-end Engineer

    
    
      You'll get to:
      - Implement and improve the front-end views and flows for users, organizations and staff
      - Work on new features for the main site and a variety of side projects
      You should:
      - Have substantial experience in ES6 and React
      - Care about the user experience
      We would love if you:
      - Were comfortable in Python and/or with Selenium
      - Had experience with React Native
    

Design Lead / UX

    
    
      You'll get to:
      - Improve front-end flows for users, organizations and staff
      - Mock new flows using (in order of ascending preference) Sketch, wireframes, html/css/js, React.
      - Own the site's design direction
      You should:
      - Care about pixels, usability, desktop and mobile user experiences
      - Prefer modern tools over static Photoshop designs
      We would love if you:
      - Knew Sass and/or JSX
    

These positions are onsite in NYC. We offer a relaxed environment, good
working conditions and a fast iterative process. Contact me at gs@idealist.org
if you're interested!

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT| ONSITE / REMOTE

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- (URGENT) Sr. Frontend Engineer - AngularJS (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/vumlq61](http://grnh.se/vumlq61)

\- UI Engineers (CSS Experts) -
[http://grnh.se/rk83fw1](http://grnh.se/rk83fw1)

\- AI / Machine Learning Expert -
[http://grnh.se/cjat6v1](http://grnh.se/cjat6v1)

\- UX/Product Designers - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Managers - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

~~~
payamg
Is the Project Manager position remote possible?

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Research Associate, Postdoctoral Fellow,
or Software engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | $60-70k

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking a talented, ambitious scientists
and engineers to develop technology for building, simulating, and applying
cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for scientists and engineers to help develop several
technologies, including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell
models, a parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing
and analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling
personal `omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu) How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to
Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

------
jesseyjean
Atlanta, GA | Peachtree City, GA | Farmington Hills, MI

Industry-leading global supplier to Automotive OEM’s for infotainment systems
and advanced connected car solutions.

Competitive pay. Relocation assistance. 25 PTO days UP FRONT. Bonus plans.
401k + match. +more!

Engineering Manager (Software) | Software Architects | Systems Engineers |
Software Engineers | Electrical Engineers | Mechanical Engineers | Security |
UI / UX | HMI | Program Managers

Some tech we use: C/C++, Java, Python, QNX, Unity, Android, QT, HTML

jesseyjean [at] gmail [dot] com

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer (3D) |
Sunnyvale / San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Matterport (YC W12) lets you experience a space, such as a house for sale or a
museum, in 3D in your browser and VR. Example model:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=uRGXgoiYk9f](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=uRGXgoiYk9f)
More examples in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery/](https://matterport.com/gallery/)

We have over 400,000 3D spaces, which together have been viewed more than 100
million times, and we’re growing fast. We’re hiring in all engineering
disciplines, but these two in particular:

\---

Senior/Lead Backend Engineer (Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Postgres,
AWS)

You like designing elegant APIs and Django services, and optimizing them to
withstand large amounts of traffic. Automated tests make you happy, and
automated deployments make you even happier. You will be working on a small
team of backend and infrastructure engineers to keep our platform fast and
stable.
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/f633efc3-c694-4025-89e5-ff6...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/f633efc3-c694-4025-89e5-ff63433c8b39/apply)

\---

Senior/Lead Frontend Engineer in 3D (Typescript, Redux, Preact, THREE.js,
WebGL)

You’re an experienced front-end engineer who is comfortable with React/Redux
or frameworks with similar concepts, and want a new challenge. WebGL/3D
experience is not required, you can learn that as you go. You will be working
with a small team on modular 3D applications where performance, automated
testing and usability are top priorities.
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/f93e9e3c-a615-4262-b97c-760...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/f93e9e3c-a615-4262-b97c-7600ac31545e)

More positions at
[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/).
If you have any questions about these roles, our teams or our stack, send me a
note at hakon @ our domain.

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX | San Mateo, CA; San Jose, CA; REMOTE friendly | Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers (Clojure and JavaScript)
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Analysts
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 21 billion dollar business).
Our service stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented with 10ms SLAs. Our data
pipeline and model generation is Python and Spark. We apply engineering and
data science to tough problems such as dynamic pricing, shipping estimations,
personalized product recommendations, and multi-variate testing targeting 50
million users. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering
and devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
JED3
Pathlight is the first platform dedicated to helping sales managers. These
managers are critical to any organization’s success (and revenue), but are
stuck with using whiteboards, email, and spreadsheets to do this vital job.

Sales managers use Pathlight every day because it helps them control their
team's pipeline, productivity, and development like they've been doing it for
20+ years.

We’re looking for hungry and talented full-stack engineers to help us.

Pros:

    
    
      - Green field development. An opportunity to build things from scratch and own large parts of the stack.
      - Real world problems. The kind that companies pay $100K+ to solve.
      - Experienced founders. This is our 2nd startup - our first was acquired in 2013.
      - Well-funded and well-run. Series A, low burn. Capital efficiency is important to us.
      - Product market fit. Companies already using it every day.
    

Cons:

    
    
      - Very early. Very uncertain.
      - We’re not going to match your offer from Facebook
      - No free lunches, gym memberships, massages, etc.
      - We play Yacht Rock on Fridays.
    

Our application pulls from a customer’s existing CRM and uses a whole mess of
buzz-words to perform our magic (cue shameless buzzword dump):

    
    
      - Python/Django (Python3, Celery)
      - Machine learning (scikit-learn, numpy)
      - GraphQL (a la Graphene, graphql-js)
      - Thick frontend client (ES6/Babel/React/Flux)
    

If you'd like to apply, please email your resume and contact information to
trey[at]pathlight.co for more information.

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | Everyone! (Product Managers, Designers, Software Engineers, QA
Testers) | London

Hi, I'm Jonny and I'm a software engineer at Trussle. Our product makes
getting a mortgage super-easy, online and for free. We're here, so even if you
don't want a job, go get a mortgage:
[https://trussle.com](https://trussle.com)

We've just closed a £4.5m funding round and now we want to grow the Product
Development team to fix the things we're bad at. Since we don't have a
recruiter, I'm doing the hiring!

We're looking for:

* Software Engineers who want to make a difference in a small business that's growing up fast.

* Our second designer (ideally UX-leaning) to come and make our product and internal tools super-easy to use.

* Our next Product Manager (we've only got one!) to make sure we're doing the right thing.

* QA - automated or manual - who want to be our first dedicated QA.

There's more detail about all of the roles we're looking for on our Product
Development blog
([http://trussle.github.io/jobs/](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/)).

These roles are all full-time, permanent and based in our London office. We're
unable to sponsor visas at this time - sorry!

If you have any questions, get in touch with us via work@trussle.com or tweet
us @TrussleTech!

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | LONDON, BERLIN, BRISTOL | ONSITE | Full Time

Secret Escapes is a Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

See more: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-
design/](http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-design/)

[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

------
derrekl
Care Revolutions (YC S16) | Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA
(Venice/Marina/Playa area) | Full-Time | Onsite

Us: We are a shift based marketplace for Healthcare Professionals. We match
talented nurses with shifts posted by medical businesses requiring highly
specialized skillsets. We are growing rapidly and need your help!

Role: Front end web engineer with strong javascipt, css, html, and in browser
debugging skills. Our front end app is served up with express, uses single
page app architecture, and makes heavy use of react and redux. The app
interfaces with segregated api endpoints. Prior use of react/redux is not
required, rather deep knowledge of javascript is. We are looking for someone
who's long term vision is being an incredible front end engineer, who enjoys
thinking deeply about UI/UX, and who can collaborate well with product, api,
and mobile developers. We're going to pay 90-130k depending on your
experience, skills, and how you value equity compared to salary.

We are funded, pre series A, with a solid runway. Now is a perfect time to get
a decent salary and good equity without all the tax hangups of coming on board
with a later stage start up. Join us and help us revolutionize nursing and the
rest of the health care professional space!

Email derrek at carerevolutions.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Android Developer | SF | ONSITE [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

Angaza creates software for selling life-changing products with financing in
emerging markets, with a focus on off-grid solar energy systems. Your work
means more families turning on electricity for the first time each night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. Our software sells and services off-grid solar
installations in more than twenty countries. We're searching for multiple
engineering roles, including Android and backend/full-stack:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco] \-
[https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-scoped home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you specific
constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
distcent
DistributorCentral | Senior Frontend Web Developer | Kansas City, KS | Onsite,
Full-Time

DistributorCentral is currently looking for a passionate, motivated and
skilled (senior) front-end developer with excellent HTML5 / CSS3 and React.JS
experience to join the development team at our Gardner, KS location.

Our Stack (the cool stuff): React.JS, Redux, ColdFusion, Node.js, MSSQL,
Lambda, ElasticSearch

Other Technologies (even more cool stuff): Full AWS stack (EC2, ELB, API
Gateway, S3, Route53, Redshift, Elastic Beanstalk, CloudFront, SNS, SQS, SES,
IoT), Git, CentOS, LESS, SASS

Who we are looking for: A forward-thinking developer that loves Javascript
frontend frameworks (React or Angular). At DistributorCentral, you are not
just another developer but a highly valued, contributing member to the success
of our company. We expect our entire development team to have an
entrepreneurial spirit and be directly involved with shaping the future of our
company. We highly value creative input and you should not be afraid to bring
new ideas to the table.

This is a full-time, onsite, direct hire position. Must have US citizenship or
Permanent Resident status. Apply at:
[https://distributorcentral.workable.com/j/74D2C1D517](https://distributorcentral.workable.com/j/74D2C1D517)

------
wilbo
Latchel | Senior Web Developer | Seattle, WA (South Lake Union) | Full-time,
Onsite, Relocation, [http://latchel.com/](http://latchel.com/)

Latchel tracks and coordinates maintenance for property management companies.
We use their existing vendors if they have them and find vendors if they do
not. We see this marketplace differently than other companies in this field --
most companies focus on software-only solutions or purely manual coordination,
which does not scale. At Latchel we use technology to make our internal
operations much more efficient, but develop to the level our customers' users
are comfortable with. After only a two months of operation, we're more than 3x
more efficient than the industry standard for maintenance coordination. Join
our small and growing team and bring technology to the technologically
challenged property management space.

Our interview process has a small code review exercise followed by behavioral
and culture fit interview and lunch or dinner. You can view the code review
exercise here: [https://github.com/latchel/code-
challenge/pull/6](https://github.com/latchel/code-challenge/pull/6)

Languages: Angular.js (1.x), PHP (Laravel 5), PostgreSQL

Notes: We offer equity and medical, dental, vision and relocation to Seattle.

If you'd like to learn more about the opportunity, problem space, and the
team, email me: will@latchel.com

Alternatively, you can complete the code review exercise to apply.

------
youcameron
Blitzm | Docklands Melbourne Australia | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://blitzm.com.au](https://blitzm.com.au)

Blitzm is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Engineering team
in Docklands. We develops web and mobile applications for companies around
Melbourne and beyond.

We are increasing our number of active projects and we need an additional
senior member to take the lead on some of them. You will be responsible for
designing and delivering software development projects. You must have 3+ years
relevant experience including scoping projects for client organisations.

What we often work with: AWS, Heroku, Azure, Django, REACT, Grails, .NET,
Xamarin, Native iOS/Android.

Your responsibilities will include: * Software architecture design *
Estimating engineering effort * Client communication * Project management *
Software development

Further skill sets which would be highly valued: * DevOps and infrastructure
management * Software test planning * User experience design * Continuous
integration and automated testing

Current job details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/307625266/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/307625266/)
Email us at jobs@blitzm.com if you are interested.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco (though remote
an option for experienced engineers) |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us. Check out our engineering blog to see what
we've been working on:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Our stack: Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redshift, Redis, Electron (full
stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
andrewshadura
Collabora | Open Source Software Developer | Cambridge, UK | Full-time, REMOTE
or ONSITE |
[https://www.collabora.com/careers.html](https://www.collabora.com/careers.html)

Collabora is a leading global consultancy specialising in delivering the
benefits of open source software to the commercial world. For over 10 years,
we’ve helped our clients navigate the ever-evolving world of Open Source,
enabling them to develop the best solutions.

We’re looking for experienced candidates with knowledge of open source
development methodologies and good standing in the open source community.
Candidates are preferred to have experience with one (or more) of WebKit,
Blink, GStreamer, FFMPEG, libav, X11, Wayland/Weston, Mesa, OpenGL ES, Vulkan,
Jenkins, OBS, Lava, Yocto, Linux kernel/device drivers, distribution
integration, porting.

You will be a part of a globally distributed team with nearly 100 individuals
in 22 countries and counting.

If you don’t see a role that exactly matches your skills and experience, but
believe you have what it takes to help drive innovation in open source, we
still want to hear from you.

Get in touch with us here:
[https://www.collabora.com/careers.html](https://www.collabora.com/careers.html)

------
infomofo
Kit | Frontend Software Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full time,
[https://kit.com](https://kit.com)

Come build an amazing experience that users will love. This is a rare
opportunity to work with entrepreneurs with a solid track record on a very
early stage product. If the following describes you, get in touch!

    
    
      * You are passionate about building and shipping a product that users love
      * You thrive on the challenge of how to build a new product experience from scratch
      * You care about finding and focusing on the right ideas collaboratively
      * You love working in teams and work great under pressure
    

Kit is a platform for product discovery. We are building a service that uses
social connections to recommend products across various categories. We were
recently named as one of Business Insider's Top 15 NYC startups to watch. As a
part of Expa we sit in an amazing office in Soho, are surrounded and supported
by smart & experienced teams, and get early access to cool new products.

Our small team is diverse, inclusive, and fun. It is not required that you
identify with a particular gender, race, orientation, national origin, age
range, hobby set or belief in order to be a member of team Kit.

We hail from some of the best companies out there including YouTube, Apple,
Google, Gilt, and Foursquare. We even count a professional producer/DJ in our
midst.

We are also hiring a designer. You can check out our job listings at
[https://kit.com/jobs](https://kit.com/jobs) to apply.

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Senior backend engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc9739...](https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc97396f2b54)

Want to work on software that matters, how about software that finances
millions.

We are an early-stage fintech company that provides early payments for
outstanding invoices in UK & Spain. Our engineering team is still lean and
mean and is looking for a third senior backend engineer to join our core team.

Challenges include lots of API's and data lifting, trading algorithms, lots of
scraping, security and writing reliable and extendable software.

We use React, rails, scikit learn (for ML microservices), AWS and lots of
tests! More info in this handy gist:
[https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc9739...](https://gist.github.com/noverloop/ec033c20c02cf9e219d2fc97396f2b54)

We are also looking for a security-oriented devops to help us achieve ISO27001
certification.

All roles:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Senior devops (security-oriented)

\- Head of finance

\- UK inside sales reps

Apply by sending an email to nicolas@novicap.com or
[https://novicap.com/en/careers.html](https://novicap.com/en/careers.html)

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | London/Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Python Software
Developer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and save health care providers $1.5B by 2020.
We need to add more top-class Software Developers to our team to help us
achieve it. You can choose to join our office in London or at the Science Park
in Cambridge.

As a Software Developer at Owlstone, you will be a vital part of the team
tackling very challenging problems such as detecting early-stage cancer from
patients’ breath, or warning people of the presence of minute amounts of life-
threatening chemicals in their surroundings. To enable development of new
detection & diagnosis algorithms for multiple applications, we are expanding
the team responsible for building & administering our data pipelines and data
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/python-
develop...](https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/python-developer-
data-science-team/)

Send an email to am9zZS5kaWV6QG93bHN0b25lLmNvLnVr to get past the HR filter ;)
(no recruiters, please)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

Our back end has two tracks (Ruby/Rails or Node/Express) and our front end
covers JavaScript/React/Redux. As a mentor, you have access to the course
materials so you can get up to speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby/Rails, SQL, JavaScript/React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
dblooman
FundApps | Software Engineer (Senior) | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
([https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)) who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team.

=== Roles

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We deploy every day with one click and pride
ourselves in getting our engineers up and running fast – expect to deploy to
clients in your first week! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-
site interview with pair programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling + Methods

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, Golang, React, Redux, Webpack, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, GitHub, CI/CD,
TDD, Kanban.

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // DB Connect | iOS & Android Developer | Frankfurt am Main,
Germany

We are looking for great mobile developers - iOS and Android! Do you have a
passion for building mobile applications? Do you love working on and shaping
products, using best practices and state-of-the-art tools, developing software
in a modern way? Then we should talk!

But first, who's "we"? We are a startup being founded inside Deutsche Bahn AG.
Our mission is to modernise today's mobility through innovation and disruption
of existing solutions. Autonomous shuttles, on-demand mobility and learning,
growing, digital systems that help to shape and to change the mobility of
tomorrow? Yes, we're on it and we want you to join us in our office in the
heart of Frankfurt am Main, Germany.

Are you skeptical about Deutsche Bahn being able to move fast and innovate? We
totally understand, but we want to tell you that we are completely autonomous
and try our best to offer the best of both worlds: the benefits that come from
working for a large corporation and the joy of working for a fast-moving and
creative start-up that wants to ship.

Interested? Shoot us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few
words about yourself: michael.barillere-scholz@deutschebahn.com

~~~
misternugget
Just a quick update, because I forgot this in the original post: we are
looking for employees that are able to work onsite with us, in Frankfurt am
Main. At least for 3 days/week.

------
aprilzero
Gyroscope [[https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe)] | Remote / Onsite |
Backend engineer with health & data science interest

We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

Looking for a very experienced engineer who is familiar with Go, Python,
Postgres, AWS, and working with huge amounts of data. You would get to build
new data integrations, manage our infrastructure, collaborate on new products,
and use machine learning to help our users become more healthy.

We are a small (2 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF & Canada. You would be very autonomous and have a lot of responsibility to
get things done and move fast, but without as much mentorship or guidance as a
bigger company would be able to provide.

More about what we're hiring for: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-
with-cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-
anand-sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/)

As originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: anand@gyrosco.pe

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help on our FOSS software solutions and
contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate about
open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview. We're looking
for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN     
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We run our own stack including
solutions like SlapOS (Cloud Deployment), ERP5 (Business) or Wendelin (Big
Data/Machine Learning) for which we provide customization services as well as
other software products which we develop and use internally (NEO - distributed
database, jIO - cross storage JavaScript connector with offline/sync). We all
work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We
mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript. Join us!

------
dfine
New York NYC | Customer Success Engineer

Dynamic Yield’s unified customer engagement platform helps marketers increase
revenue by automatically personalizing each customer interaction across the
web, mobile web, mobile apps and email. The company’s advanced customer
segmentation engine uses machine learning to build actionable customer
segments in real time, enabling marketers to take instant action via
personalization, product/content recommendations, automatic optimization &
real-time messaging.

As a member of the Customer Success Team, your main objective is to assist
with project delivery, maintaining a high level of satisfaction for our
customer.

What you need to succeed:

    
    
      – You will have a technical degree as well as working experience in a professional services/consulting environment of an enterprise software company or consultancy. Self-taught hackers are also welcome. 
      – Knowledge of online marketing functions is an asset, though not required. You will be comfortable responding to the varying demands of working for a dynamic, international company. 
      – Bonus if you have experience working with online Publishers or eCommerce. 
      – You are a self-motivated individual, with well-developed inter-personal & communication skills and a strong desire to succeed.
    

Required Skills:

    
    
      – Fluency in JavaScript skills and experience with jQuery. 
      – HTML / CSS and web technologies across different platforms. 
      – Business analysis and understanding of the digital marketing space, especially in the field of online marketing.
    

Email interest to david@dynamicyield.com

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale/SF,CA | Full-Time,Onsite |
[https://matterport.com](https://matterport.com)

Matterport makes a 3D camera that allows users to easily capture physical
spaces. That has resulted in the world’s largest dataset of aligned RGB-D
images--400 million images from 450,000 different locations, and we want you
to help us work with it. We have a broad research agenda focusing on 3D
reconstruction and deep learning that includes semantic labeling and
segmentation, 3D object classification and pose estimation, depth from RGB,
estimation of unseen 3D surfaces, texture/depth in-filling, photogrammetry,
SLAM, keypoint matching, and passive stereo.

Check out the gallery here:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End Developer / Javascript Engineer (3D Team) / Data Platform
Architect

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript

Apply:
[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Technical Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
jessmartin
First - predictive analytics for real estate | Front-end Engineer | Durham, NC
or Remote | Full-time | [http://first.io](http://first.io)

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of predictive analytics
and real estate tech. We identify when and why people will move, and build
products to change the game for real estate professionals and consumers.

Our team is focused on shipping great products and driving innovation in a
massive industry (2014 realtor commissions were >$69B). We believe in
continuous improvement and that great teams win.

As an early and senior member of a growing team, you’ll have significant
ownership, input, and influence over the work that we do, and how we do it.
You will work alongside our CTO and Director of Design to help guide key
design, architecture and technology decisions. You will own the web front-end
and mobile apps (currently WebViews in iOS and Android), developing a product
that meets the needs of our rapidly growing userbase. This includes driving
the product roadmap, bringing "design thinking" on product features,
coordinating development efforts across the team, and working alongside
designers to iterate on product UI/UX.

Stack info: Rails + React + Python (predictive model)

Check out the full job description here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/652505](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/652505)
or shoot us an email at jruss@first.io

Come work with us. Change the real estate industry. Learn and grow every day.

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | Frontend, Full Stack, Backend | Berlin | Onsite | Visa

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced and love the food world.

We're looking for Full stack, Frontend and Backend Engineers who are keen to
gain exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)

For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!):

Full Stack: [http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1](http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1)

Frontend: [http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1](http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1)

Backend: [http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1)

------
starrettbw
Starrett-Bytewise | Software Engineer | Columbus, GA | Onsite, Full Time

Starrett-Bytewise is seeking a qualified candidate with expertise in Software
Engineering for the creation and maintenance of software for industrial
measurement systems. The candidate will be working as part of small team of
developers responsible for creation and maintenance of state of the art C++/C#
applications for our industry leading inspection systems. The ideal candidate
will have fundamental knowledge of signal processing, a strong grasp of
multithreading, proficiency in linear algebra, a general passion for
programming, and a willingness to relocate to Columbus, GA.

Candidates should have one to five years’ experience in C++/C#, the desire to
learn and apply new technologies, and enthusiasm for solving technical
challenges. Qualified candidates will have strong problem solving, multi-
tasking, inter-personal, organization, time management, and communication
skills. Candidates for this position must be legally authorized to work in the
United States and will be required to provide proof of employment eligibility
at the time of hire. Visa sponsorship for this position is not available at
this time.

For full job description, please email resumes.bytewise@starrett.com.

------
rachel_lim
Carousell | Singapore | Hiring: iOS Developers, Android Developers, Front-end
Developers, Back-end Developers, Data Engineers, Servers and Infrastructure
Developers

Carousell ([http://carousell.com/app](http://carousell.com/app)) provides a
platform to effortlessly buy and sell things to achieve its goal of filling
everyone’s lives with more meaningful things. Carousell began in Singapore and
has spread to 19 cities around the world. Carousell has also been ranked as
the top Lifestyle and Shopping app in Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong,
awarded Google Play Best Local App 2016 in Singapore, and is backed by leading
international Venture Capitalists Sequoia Capital and Rakuten Ventures.

If you are passionate about making a difference and enjoy being challenged,
working at Carousell will be perfect for you! You will also get the
opportunity to work in a modern office, engage in meaningful events (such as
“family Fridays”), and interact with a diverse and talented group of
colleagues.

For more details on the requirements, please visit
[http://careers.carousell.com/](http://careers.carousell.com/) or send me an
email at limrachel84@gmail.com

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Mechanical Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As mechanical engineers at a 3D printing company we create
tools we use ourselves. We’re excited to build devices that not only create
beautiful parts but also reflect careful user experience design. Our team
prototypes, builds and manufactures the mechanisms and systems that make our
printers function with precision and reliability.

YOU WILL:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work

* Enjoy the gritty details of part design, material selection and manufacturing techniques

* Use Solidworks to design components, produce drawings, and build assemblies

* Can communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* Have experience with the full product development cycle

* Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* 4+ years industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

~~~
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Business Operations Lead

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/g14buq1](http://grnh.se/g14buq1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Formlabs is growing explosively on all fronts, meaning we
need more implementation and analytical muscle on our Systems team. We’re
looking for a cross-functional systems thinker, who can work at the
intersection of Sales, Logistics, Finance, and IT. You will perform data
analysis, provide recommendations, and take personal responsibility for
implementing solutions.

YOU WILL: * Debug integration issues for a wide variety of applications –
especially our ERP system

* Identify priorities and deliver end to end solutions, customizations, and configurations

* Keep our IT infrastructure running smoothly across our global offices

* Hire and grow a small team of hands-on interdisciplinary business analysts

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/g14buq1](http://grnh.se/g14buq1)

------
gabriellep
Gravity Brands | Senior Data Engineer, Senior Full Stack Developer, Marketing
Automation Engineer| Los Angeles (DTLA) | Full-time Onsite |
www.gravitybrands.com

 _We filled our Director of Engineering and a Full stack position through our
Feb 2017 HN post and I 'm happy to be back on here!_

Gravity Brands is a 2.5 years young startup focused on content creation and
data marketing. We also benefit from producing all of our products in-house
and profiting from selling those well-loved brands. We're looking to launch a
second brand in the fall and will need to create a new technical environment
when we launch, similar to when we created one for our first brand, which is
conveniently making around 45 million annually.

Now that I stole an amazing Director of Engineering from Rackspace, we're
introducing some team structure, engineering goals, growth opportunities and
kicking off building things like: \- Custom analytics platform \- Robust data
ingestion pipelines \- A micro-services environment \- Introducing a new site
+ platform for our second and third brand... and so much more!

Email me at gabrielle(at)gravitybrands.com with your resume and which position
you're interested and I will get back within a week! www.gravitybrands.com

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to improve TV viewing
experience in India [4]

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
bgriggs1
Knack | DevOps/System Engineer | Remote | REMOTE
[https://knack.com](https://knack.com)

We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and
spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a
world class product. We're 100% remote.

We're looking for an AWS guru to help run and optimize our systems and
deployments. Knack is a no-code application platform that enables anyone to
easily build business and workflow apps. It's a big fun product that creates
value.

Other things about us: we're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a
product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not
growth at all costs. We don't have a VP layer or management, and want to keep
it that way as long as we can.

Other things about you: you want to join a team that actually enjoys working
with each other and wants to do it for a long time. You want to be engaged
with the product and company beyond just a command line. You are not afraid of
taking ownership and responsibility. You want to maximize your impact.

Find out more at [https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-
knack)

~~~
payamg
AWS guru, interested. Email I can reach you at?

------
lpil
Honeycomb | London, UK | Software Engineer | Remote first, London office,
[https://honeycomb.tv/](https://honeycomb.tv/)

Hi, I'm Louis! I'm one of the engineers here at Honeycomb. There are 12 of us
on the engineering team right now, and we're looking to grow!

Honeycomb are building a next generation Ad Delivery network for Broadcast and
Online publishers. Our platform is enabling faster, cheaper delivery of ads
from creative agencies and post houses.

Our tech stack is largely Ruby on Rails, though we are breaking out into
services and believe in using the right tool for the job (currently we have
one service in Node, and another in Go). We use Ansible, Docker, CircleCI and
Jenkins to deploy to Linux (and some Windows) on AWS and Azure. We believe in
TDD, CI/CD, pair programming, and agile practices.

We work remote first, though those of us that live in England tend to meet at
the London office once a week.

Honeycomb is a place of equal opportunity, we believe that the best teams are
ones with a diverse background. We are on a journey to make our team “diverse
by construction” and welcome applicants from all backgrounds, gender and
ethnicity.

Would you like to join us? Reach out to me on louis.pilfold@honeycomb.tv :)

------
turkeywelder
Mediaburst Ltd | .NET Developer & Devops | Manchester, UK ONSITE

Mediaburst make web apps that send text messages and work in Telehealth.

It's not boring and it's not old tech - they're doing great stuff with
banking, healthcare and engaging users in products.

They're after a .NET Developer with 2+ years of production .NET experience to
help improve the products. You'll be working on the SMS API
(www.clockworksms.com), backend queueing and routing, the SMS Survey app
(www.surveymill.co.uk), the online text product Textburst (www.textburst.com)
as well as the telehealth product FlorenceLight
([https://www.florencelight.uk/](https://www.florencelight.uk/) )

Also after a Devops/Infrastructure engineer to help run the platform and make
the devs lives easier.

Full details:
[https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/)

Questions? Just send an email to hello@mediaburst.co.uk

Full disclosure: I no longer work for Mediaburst, but trying to help them find
a replacement dev. Loads of perks and a lovely office with nice people. If
you're in the North of the UK, just pop in for a coffee and a chat if you're
looking for a new role.

------
corentint
Doctolib | Fullstack Developer (Rails / ReactJS) | Paris, France | Full-time |
Onsite

Hi. Doctolib is the #1 online and mobile booking platform and management
software provider for doctors in Europe. We help patients book doctor or
dentist appointments 24/24 and 7/7 within a few clicks and we offer doctors a
full-range service to improve booking management, reduce no show and bring new
patients to their office. In three years, we have become the fastest growing
health care startup in Europe and we are now 300 people and have 8.2 million
patients a month. We have raised €50m from top investors including Accel
Partners (Facebook, Spotify, Dropbox).

We are looking to grow our technical team in order to keep offering an amazing
service to doctors and patients. We are a French team of thirty people,
including 15 developers & 4 DevOps.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails & ReactJS.

The recruitment process includes one skype call - a technical test - 2 tech
interviews & the possibility to come visit the team in Paris

To know more and apply: [https://www.doctolib.fr/jobs/fullstack-developer-
en](https://www.doctolib.fr/jobs/fullstack-developer-en)

If you want to get in touch: corentin.trosseille@doctolib.fr

------
nherment
Portchain | Full stack software engineer | Copenhagen, DK | REMOTE, Full time,
[https://www.port-chain.com](https://www.port-chain.com)

Stack: React/mobX, Electron, Node.js, PostgreSQL

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.port-chain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience. From our office in Bredgade next to Amalienborg, we are ramping up
our team from five people to ten over the next four months. As such we are
hiring only the highest caliber developers to join our team, and help reshape
shipping.

------
YOUgroupTech
YOUgroup | Full Stack Ruby on Rails Developer | London, UK | ONSITE, Full Time

Due to expansion, we're looking for someone with a couple of years worth of
web development under their belt. We have hired non-Ruby devs in the past and
given them the support and time to train up, so if you're looking at getting
into Rails development then we might be of interest to you.

We're an estate agency that is trying to improve things for both buyers and
vendors. We're doing this by putting more data into the public domain to help
all parties make better informed decisions.

As part of this, we've recently launched a new product, allowing vendors to
see exactly how their listing is performing, what their direct competition is
and giving them control over viewings and offers.

Most of our work is either internal-only or behind a login, but the public
website is here: [https://www.youhome.co.uk](https://www.youhome.co.uk)

Rails, Ruby, Mysql, Redis, jQuery, SASS, React, AWS

£40-£45K in Central London (Green Park)

No recruiters please. The full job spec can be seen here:
[https://www.youhome.co.uk/artifacts/software_developer.pdf](https://www.youhome.co.uk/artifacts/software_developer.pdf)

------
harmkolk
Marktplaats (eBay Classifieds Group) | Backend Developer | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full-time ONSITE
[https://www.marktplaats.nl/m/werkenbij/eng/](https://www.marktplaats.nl/m/werkenbij/eng/)

Looking for a company that inspires passion, courage and imagination, where
you can be part of the team shaping the future of global commerce? Want to
shape how millions of people buy, sell, connect, and share around the world?
If you’re interested in joining a purpose driven community that is dedicated
to creating an ambitious and inclusive workplace, join eBay – a company you
can be proud to be a part of.

Your growth will involve our highly-performant and high-traffic systems.
During peak hours, our site's per-second throughput is OVER 1000 searches
(which makes us the second most-used search engine in NL), 25K images and 4GB
of data; Marktplaats handles over 1 million unique visitors, 350K new
advertisements and 155K transactions daily. On an average month, we get 140
million visits, which translates into 2.5 billion page views. But our users
demand more, so we are constantly changing our platform to deliver the
experience our customers love.

We are looking for a Backend Developer with experience on Java/Scala systems.
For more details on requirements and benefits, please visit our jobs page.

Profile/Apply: [https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/amsterdam/senior-backend-
develo...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/amsterdam/senior-backend-
developer/403/3749772)

For questions: solliciteren@marktplaats.nl

------
atrachelh
Crew | Engineering and Design | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full Time

Crew (crewapp.com) is a messaging and productivity app that's geared towards
workers who don't sit in front of a computer for work, providing a single way
for employees and managers to communicate using the phones they already have.
We are helping thousands of businesses, schools, fire departments, and even
sports leagues communicate with their teams all in one place.

You can see what customers have to say about us in the Apple App Store
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crew-group-messaging-
shift/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crew-group-messaging-
shift/id962124015?mt=8)) and Google Play
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.android.crew&hl=en#details-
reviews))

We're growing our team, hiring engineers (frontend, backend, iOS, Android) and
product designers. Check out all our open roles here:
[https://crewapp.com/jobs](https://crewapp.com/jobs)

------
ig1
Data Scientists & Growth Analysts | MarketInvoice | London, UK

(we've hired two people from HN)
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

We're looking for people who combine a passion for data with a passion for
business/growth.

You can either be from a business background with a technical bent (you don't
need to be able to code but we'd want you to understand SQL & Excel) or
someone from a technical background who's interested in a more business
focused role.

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already providing £30
million/month to small businesses. It's a £100bn/year market which is
dominated by legacy lenders and banks with complex processes and shady
practices. We’re bringing transparency and simplicity to the market.

All roles have equity options with low strike price and employee friendly
terms.

We use a standardized candidate review/interview process to ensure we treat
every candidate fairly and minimize implicit biases.

Reach me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mechanical Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists
/ Food Scientists and Technologists / Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App
Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, we are a small, mainland China based, international
team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a
novel series of distributed food service locations supporting automated food
preparation and retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic
chefs or one large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system
including the associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized
customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and are currently
doubling down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less
in manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and
multiple successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
ONSITE | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
ThePhysicist
7scientists | Co-Founder, Backend Developer, Frontend Developer, Data
Scientist | Berlin | full-time or part time | on-site or remote
[https://7scientists.com](https://7scientists.com)

We develop solutions for secure and scalable data analysis in hybrid
environments (cloud + on-premise / own infrastructure). We build transparent,
accountable and fair algorithms for machine learning and AI, and make sure
companies can process sensitive data in a secure and reliable way.

Our office is located in a newly refurbished startup center in West Berlin
(Charlottenburg), but we're also open to remote work if that's what you're
into. We have only a very limited amount of money but are looking for at least
one more founder to join the team (we're two currently), so if you are
passionate about data analysis, privacy and IT security and want to work with
an experienced and well-networked team, let's talk. We are currently fully
self-funded, if you want to help us on our journey and become part of the team
please get in touch with me: andreas@7scientists.com

[https://7scientists.com/en](https://7scientists.com/en)

------
gregwebs
Karius | Software Engineer or Analyst | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE, Full-time
www.kariusdx.com

Karius helps save the life of difficult to diagnose patients, improve medical
care, and reduce anti-biotic usage. Traditional infectious disease testing
approaches rely on an array of hypothesis-driven specific tests. We directly
sequence the pathogen DNA to determine what a patient is infected with.

I am a software engineer without a biotech background. I really appreciate
working with a team with diverse backgrounds and having the opportunity to be
exposed to many new things.

We are greatly expanding our engineering team this year.

• Bioinformatics Pipeline: Bioinformatics experience not required if you are
an eager learner. Experience or desire to work with a strongly-typed language.

• Front-End: TypeScript, React, CSS, we have a great setup a desire to work
iteratively with those outside of engineering

• Infrastructure: Build the infrastructure that powers our analytical pipeline
and our data discovery.

• Backend Web Services: Help build us a new LIMS (laboratory management
information system). We use REST APIs documented with swagger.

• Data discovery: build the platform that you can use to bring out insights
from our data We are also hiring for our analytics team to do bioinformatics
analysis. jobs at kariusdx.com

------
sashagitlab
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring a recruiter, a security specialist, sales
development reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

------
3dhubsamsterdam
Amsterdam, NL | CTO, Product Manager, Drupal Engineer | Full-time, ONSITE |

3D Hubs is expanding the team! Scale-up, series B funding,disrupting the
prototyping and manufacturing industry through a marketplace for 3D printing.

Our tech stack: \- Python (Flask/SQLAlchemy) \- PostgreSQL \- RabbitMQ \- ES6
(Angular 1.5, Three.js) \- Sass / Pug \- Docker \- AWS: EC2, S3, RDS etc

The development team needs a CTO that has both strong technical background and
a helicopter view on the business. We have 20 passionate engineers (R&D, back-
end, front-end, UX/UI, Data, DevOps, QA)and with plans to expand further this
year.

The Product Manager should ideally have technical background, entrepreneurial
experience and at least a few years of product management/owner experience.
The person will have a decisive role in what how our marketplace will develop
in going forward. Take ownership of the roadmap, improve clock speed and take
the platform forward.

Recruitment process: hr - tech - co-founders - offer

More info on the company culture -
[https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs).

Would love to tell you more about the challenges of being spot on in a
developing industry - 3D printing. Drop me a line at alina@3dhubs.com!

------
zackm
Magoosh | Senior Engineer and Full Stack Engineer | Berkeley, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE [https://magoosh.com/careers](https://magoosh.com/careers)

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a software engineers (senior or mid-level) to join our small
team (just 2!), and help millions of students study online and on the go. Both
of our engineers are full-stack, but we don't require extensive front-end
experience to apply. So far we use Rails and React Native, and we're hosted on
AWS.

If you're passionate about education, please check us out! Get a feel for our
company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

Feel free to email me (zack@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full
time (ONSITE) [https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/) jobs@humanapi.co

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto CA |
Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are very passionate about building
awesome tools to make people's work lives easier/better. Our motto is People
First, which describes how we build our product, treat our customers and our
amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - Data Scientists (San Francisco office)
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#)
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our job postings!
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
jtmarmon
Common Living | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | www.common.com

The company:

Common partners with real estate owners and developers throughout the US to
create community-minded homes. By doing this, we’re addressing the fundamental
supply and demand issues that underlie housing in major cities today. We
currently have 6 operating homes in NYC, 2 in SF, and 1 in D.C, and many more
on the way. We're only a year and a half old, so when we say we move fast, we
actually mean it. Common is currently about 40 employees.

The role:

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the team. Real estate is
a complex and highly regulated domain, and our community-based model adds more
complexity to the mix. Automating this complexity through software is the
Digital Product Team's core focus right now, and it's a real challenge. We use
Domain Driven Design, and are looking for someone with experience building
software around complex domains (specific DDD experience would be great too!).
We use Rails.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b6527...](https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b652748724)
. My personal email is jason@common.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | Engineering, Product, Growth | New York City | Onsite | Full-Time

Temboo is an NYC startup. Our software platform enables people to innovate at
the intersection of hardware, software, and human aspiration by providing the
building blocks for connecting the physical world to the digital. Temboo ships
on devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments, and Arduino, with more to come.

We’re continually amazed at how people are applying our technology - our tools
are used by people who are fundamentally changing how the world works. From
life sciences and farming, to energy, aviation and smart infrastructure
amongst others, Temboo is empowering people to build an amazingly diverse
range of physical computing systems. Our customers use Temboo to make
everything from small, incremental improvements to transformative shifts in
how we live our lives - reducing waste, increasing efficiency and enhancing
quality of life. If you want to be involved in the next major wave in
technology and help build tools that can change how the world works, then
Temboo might be the place for you.

We have open positions in Engineering and Product.

Full details: [https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
scorebook
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA | Full-time (onsite or REMOTE ok for right
candidate) - [http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology?

With Scorebook Live, real time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our iPad app takes the place of the traditional
paper scorebook and broadcasts game data in real time to fans across the web.
Fans can follow all their favorite teams whether it's the local high school or
their own personal rec league team.

We are looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer to help build out the next
generation of scorebooklive.com.

You will be working directly with the CTO as our first full time engineering
hire. This is a great opportunity to drive the future of our technical
architecture, product development, and makeup of the engineering team.

We are well funded and located in sunny San Diego, and can offer a lot of
freedom to the right candidates. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails + Backbone
+ React on AWS, and are looking for someone familiar with these technologies
or willing to learn.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

------
cloudmike
Moatboat | Lead Developer / CTO | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Moatboat ([http://moatboat.com](http://moatboat.com)) is a way to think
creatively inside virtual reality and augmented reality. It lets you create
and command the world around you by simply saying your ideas out loud.

We're looking for an experienced, hands-on technical leader to join us on-site
and spearhead our development efforts. The ideal person is excited to help
build unique VR/AR experiences at the intersection of apps and games. Although
job titles don't matter too much on a small team, this could potentially be
(or become) a CTO role.

We’re a small, ambitious team in downtown San Francisco with experience
building products, apps, and games at companies like Microsoft, Apple, and
Irrational Games. We don’t have ping pong tables or crazy free meals. But we
do have a bright, airy office near Union Square, lots of VR gear, and a
healthy perspective on work-life balance. We celebrate uniqueness, and
encourage people to follow their passions.

More details here:
[http://www.moatboat.com/jobs/](http://www.moatboat.com/jobs/)

Contact jobs@moatboat.com

------
topstriker515
MightySignal | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://mightysignal.com](https://mightysignal.com)

MightySignal | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://mightysignal.com](https://mightysignal.com)

MightySignal unearths and analyzes hard to find data in the world of mobile,
and we're looking for engineers to join our growing team. Backend engineers
here are free to explore daily and work on a variety of problems including
reverse engineering, data discovery and analysis, and more. Frontend engineers
own the whole process of designing and building the interfaces for our
customers to absorb and make sense of our data. We're a small team and each
person has a major role in guiding the future of our infrastructure and
company. We're hoping to find people who share in our adventurous spirit. For
a small taste of what we do, check out our free iOS and Android SDK reports:
[https://mightysignal.com/top-ios-sdks](https://mightysignal.com/top-ios-sdks)
If you're interested, please reach out to osman at mightysignal dot com

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA INTERNS ONSITE

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the end.

We're looking for a software engineering intern for the summer. Details here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/497636#.WOKHjB...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/497636#.WOKHjBPyuHo)

~~~
Outofapplesauce
Hey I think this is a really awesome company, I've looked for similar
positions but never found any. I'm wondering how long do you think it would
take to hear a reply on the intern role?

~~~
alexthornton
Thanks for your interest! If we think you could be a good fit, then you'll
hear from us in the next few weeks.

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Product Specialist | SF | ONSITE
[https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing helps people make more revenue from their Airbnbs and vacation
rentals. We are a small--yet growing--team, passionate about travel and
building better technology for the sharing economy. We power the pricing for
thousands of people across the globe. If you search for a place on Airbnb in
any major market, a Beyond Pricing customer is likely in the first page of
results.

As Product Specialist you will be in charge of creating and growing a
community of happy users, helping them get the most value out of our product.
Customer success will be at the core of your role. We’ll be really excited if
you have experience with PR, content marketing, user acquisition, et. al., but
we’re also good at teaching that. You can’t teach good customer service and
going above and beyond to make customers happy.

For more info, or to apply, check out the post on angel list:
[https://angel.co/beyond-pricing/jobs/53752-product-
specialis...](https://angel.co/beyond-pricing/jobs/53752-product-specialist)

------
micha1
Roku | Los Gatos, CA | Fulltime | www.roku.com | UX Engineer

Roku - www.roku.com - the Switzerland of streaming is looking for a talented
front-end engineer to join our design team to help designers tell better, more
impactful stories with technology and prototyping.

Interested? [https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-
engineer](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-engineer)

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Head of Engineering (Ruby on Rails) | Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) |

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch in 2017. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for: - Head of
Engineering (Ruby on Rails) \- Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails)

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
Thomvis
Highstreet | Ruby Developer | Utrecht, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.highstreetapp.com](https://www.highstreetapp.com)

At Highstreet, we build a platform for native mobile shopping apps that end-
users love and delivers business to our customers, which are mostly fashion
brands from all around the globe.

We are looking for a full-time back-end developer, who is excited to innovate
mobile shopping. Would you like to build a robust, scalable platform that
serves data to our apps around the globe. You will be joining our small but
smart team with a start-up attitude. There is plenty of room for your ideas
and initiatives on how to improve our platform.

I lead the iOS and Android teams at Highstreet and would love to talk to you
if you're interested! Our interview process consists of a phone screening, in
person/Skype interview, take-home assignment and a discussion in person/over
Skype of the assignment.

More information and instructions on how to apply can be found on
[https://highstreet-mobile-retail.homerun.co/ruby-
developer/e...](https://highstreet-mobile-retail.homerun.co/ruby-
developer/en).

------
chollier
Quri [[http://quri.com](http://quri.com)] | San Francisco, CA, USA | Full time
| Onsite

We have open position for Senior Front-End Engineer, Data Engineer, Senior
Back-End Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer, QA Engineer ! see all jobs at
[https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-
via=eUrFrvwL9K](https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-via=eUrFrvwL9K)

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our small (about a dozen) but
growing team of focused, dedicated, and passionate technologists who thrive
using a variety of tools to solve real world business problems. We're building
product with cutting-edge technologies such as React / React Native / Babel /
ES2017 - stage 0 / FlowType / Jest / GraphQL / RelayJS / Apollo Client / Rails
(ok not that cutting edge) / Elixir / Docker / more buzzwords techs (but
really we use all these technologies)

Quri is transforming retail execution by providing real-time, store-level
visibility into the performance of products and promotions in 150,000 retail
locations across 6,000 cities. Partners like Procter & Gamble, Heineken, Nest,
Unilever, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Kimberly Clark and 200 other global companies
rely on us to unlock growth and increase the ROI of their $1 Trillion in trade
spend and new product introductions annually. Quri is powered by an innovative
combination of big data analytics fed through mobile technology used by our
on-demand retail workforce. Today, Quri is the market leader in Retail
Intelligence Technology providing the industry’s most innovative, easy-to-use
solution for transforming retail execution to drive ROI.

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments Inc. | Mobile Developer (iOS), Full-Stack Developer, DevOps
Engineer, UX Designer, Software Test Engineer | Los Angeles, California |
ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Full-Stack Developer to create and maintain highly reliable, scalable, and
secure online solutions for integration into our products.

DevOps Engineer to set up a greenfield, highly reliable, and scalable cloud
infrastructure consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

Mobile Developers (iOS) to work in our Los Angeles office with our team
bringing the highest quality music creation and performance experiences to
smartphones and tablets.

UX Designer to design and implement innovative, intuitive interfaces for web
and mobile applications.

Software Testers to reduce uncertainty about the state of the product so the
team can take the right decisions.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.com

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTech is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major League
Baseball, providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile,
and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers video and
content for partners including HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. We operate at the
cutting edge of digital media at a time when more people than ever are
choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Delivery Engineering (CDE) team builds the systems at BAMTech that
enable client applications for all of our partner companies to consume the
content and content metadata that power them. From team lineups and editorial
articles on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app to NHL team
webpages, CDE’s services and applications enable us to make content available
to consumers.

As a CDE Software Engineer, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me (details in profile), or apply directly
to the position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/477105#.WOJrnI61svo)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are seeking a Software Engineer with a
generalist/fullstack orientation to join our development team in New York
City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

------
aprioni
Measurence | Designer | NYC, Milan (Italy) | Full time, remote

\------

Our vision

90% of the economy lives offline but we know very little of what happens
there. Our vision is to quantify and understand the physical world around us
to improve business decision making. We analyze people behavior in physical
spaces by collecting millions of data points with our simple, plug&play WiFi
sensor and we build algorithms that delivers actionable analytics from the
physical world.

\------

Who we are

We are a committed to creating a strong culture based on the values we live
by: Transparency, Honesty, Autonomy, Curiosity, Commitment, Approachability,
Creativity, Collaborativity, Frugality, Ownership, Focus. We believe that
while implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and interest can
trump experience: we are willing to take a chance on someone who wants to step
up!

\------

We need a designer with mobile experience that can do branding and visual +
interaction design for our dashboard – think Google Analytics but with real
world data and more actionable. We are a startup so... we will need help with
other "design stuff" :)

Requirements \- Available 20+ hours / week \- Location can be anywhere, NYC or
Milan (Italy) preferred

\------

To apply, email your LinkedIn Url (like: www.linkedin.com/in/alessandroprioni)
AND the link of this thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023198))
to aprioni@measurence.com cc’ing recruiting-designer@measurence.com

------
admn2
Tiz | Full stack (Rails) Developer | Chicago | ONSITE |
[http://www.tiz.com](http://www.tiz.com)

Tiz is a technology platform connecting restaurants, distributors, and
suppliers in the beverage alcohol industry. We are a well funded, hungry team
changing a huge industry that is ripe for innovation. We are looking for a
well-rounded developer to help us bring modern technology to an archaic
market.

Our core app is built on Ruby on Rails and Angular, so strong skills and
experience with Rails is a must. We also need someone with versatile chops who
can help us integrate with various backends that often times take some
creative thinking to connect and maintain. Our goal is to deliver a delightful
user experience, so having some design / ux sensibilities is important.

We are looking for someone to work full-time in our office in Chicago.

Background: \- 4+ years experience with Rails \- Strong knowledge of HTML,
CSS, and Javascript (and frameworks like Angular and React) \- Pragmatic
critical thinking in order to deliver practical solutions \- Ability to
communicate effectively in our remote environment \- Top performer while being
a humble team player

Send resumes to info (at) tiz.com

------
blakesmith
Sprout Social | Chicago, IL| Full-time | Engineering Manager, iOS|
[http://sproutsocial.applytojob.com/apply/jkJxjm/Engineering-...](http://sproutsocial.applytojob.com/apply/jkJxjm/Engineering-
Manager-Mobile)

You will help deliver a quality application to thousands of users, working on
a small iOS team allowing you to take ownership of the code base and provide
weigh in on user experience and design discussions. You will also manage
fellow iOS Engineers with specific responsibility to support the growth of
their careers. This is very much a working manager opportunity.

At Sprout we encourage cross-functional collaboration. The Mobile 'squad'
consists of a dedicated Mobile Product Designer, dedicated QA Analysts, other
Mobile Engineers and a Mobile Product Manager.

Sprout Social is used by more than 17,000 brands around the world. Companies
like Marvel, Adobe and Pivotal Labs rely on Sprout to create stronger
relationships with their customers through social media

We are looking for someone that has contributed to several apps in the Apple
Store, preferably at a SaaS company. Please apply via the above link and
mention Hacker News!

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco, Ireland,
Australia, New Zealand) | Full-time, Internships | Onsite | Remote | VISA
Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

~~~
windsurfer
Shopify is awesome and one of the Ottawa's big tech firms, so they can afford
to be selective. If you're applying, be prepared for their low hiring rate of
0.3% _once you get an interview_.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ottawa/comments/2c1ltu/questions_ab...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ottawa/comments/2c1ltu/questions_about_working_at_shopify/cjbl2pm/)

~~~
quadrature
Its true, but if you've applied before I strongly recommend applying again,
we've definitely had applicants who have been accepted on the second/third
try.

~~~
gautamnarula
How do I get in touch about an internship? The link you provided doesn't have
any internship positions, but your post has the intern tag.

~~~
quadrature
Looks like its all filled up!. Fall positions will be posted soon.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago, NYC)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

* QA Engineer (Chicago)

* Product Manager (Chicago)

* Business analyst

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
cchiao5
Analyst Institute | Data/Software Engineer | DC | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com](https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com)

The Analyst Institute is hiring an experienced DC-based data/software engineer
to help Democratic and progressive organizations run randomized controlled
trials and otherwise use social science to stop Republicans.

We're looking for an experienced web developer to join our small and ambitious
team as our first engineering hire. Learn more and apply here:
[https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com](https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com)

Requirements:

\- 1-5 years working as a web developer in a professional setting \-
Experience with version control, build pipelines, and continuous integration
\- Extensive knowledge of Python or Ruby and experience with at least one
dialect of SQL \- Self-starter who is always asking "How can I be helpful?"

Preferred Credentials:

\- Has supported teams of developers and/or data scientists \- Has worked with
or set-up AWS management tools \- Has built data pipelines and management
tools \- Knowledge and familiarity with statistics and data analysis

------
cchiao
Analyst Institute | Data/Software Engineer | DC | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com](https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com)

The Analyst Institute is hiring an experienced DC-based data/software engineer
to help Democratic and progressive organizations run randomized controlled
trials and otherwise use social science to stop Republicans.

We're looking for an experienced web developer to join our small and ambitious
team as our first engineering hire. Learn more and apply here:
[https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com](https://analystinstitute.recruitee.com)

Requirements:

\- 1-5 years working as a web developer in a professional setting \-
Experience with version control, build pipelines, and continuous integration
\- Extensive knowledge of Python or Ruby and experience with at least one
dialect of SQL \- Self-starter who is always asking "How can I be helpful?"

Preferred Credentials:

\- Has supported teams of developers and/or data scientists \- Has worked with
or set-up AWS management tools \- Has built data pipelines and management
tools \- Knowledge and familiarity with statistics and data analysis

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Sysadmin | ONSITE London, UK

Snowplow is building out a dedicated Technical Operations team in 2017, and is
looking for experienced systems administrators to join it. Initially this role
is open only to candidates based in London or the South-East of England.

The sysadmins within our Technical Operations team will have four key
responsibilities:

1\. Handling deployments, upgrades and other maintenance of Snowplow-related
infrastructure (load balancers, Redshift clusters, ASGs etc) for our Managed
Service customers, across over 100 AWS accounts

2\. Responding to customer issues and questions concerning Snowplow-related
infrastructure, as escalated to you by our L1 Support team

3\. Working with Snowplow SREs to design, deploy and operate Snowplow’s
internal infrastructure, responsible for running the Snowplow Managed Service,
the Snowplow website and other services

4\. Being on call rotation to triage and resolve operational incidents
relating to internal or client infrastructure

For more information: [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/systems-
administrato...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/systems-
administrator/)

Snowplow Analytics | Front-End Engineer | REMOTE UTC-3 to UTC+3

This role isn't on our website yet - but we are looking for our first
React/Redux/TypeScript front-end engineer.

For all other jobs, please see:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/)

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Senior Engineering Manager: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Senior DevOps Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

Front-End Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Director of Data Science: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879

Network Security Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

Systems Engineer II: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/598427

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
aman-pro
ElpisDesign | Member of Technical Staff | New Delhi, India |
[http://elpisdesign.com](http://elpisdesign.com)

[http://elpisdesign.com/jobs-engineering-software-
developer/](http://elpisdesign.com/jobs-engineering-software-developer/)

We are a passionate group of engineers, design researchers and artists deeply
focused on “Why of Everything”. We help our clients achieve more with our
design and execution expertise. For us, design is way beyond aesthetics.
Design is how stuff works. Starting from how it looks to how it feels, we care
for the details.We have developed from successful landing pages to full
fledged enterprise grade applications. Have you looked at some of our work
already?

Your job will be to work with our engineering team and get shit done. We love
JavaScript and Python, although we occasionally work on PHP as well. You will
get the exposure right from managing servers to writing your own application
servers to creating progressive web apps and mobile apps. If you’re also
interested in Machine Learning and Deep Learning, we have some really
challenging work for you.

------
nmec
JustPark | Full Stack, Backend Developer | London | Full-Time, Onsite

We’re looking for Full Stack and backend developers to join the JustPark team
and help us take our product to the next level.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

As a developer at JustPark your responsibilities will include:

Scaling our platform to accommodate a rapidly growing user base. Developing
APIs to support our mobile, web and hardware platforms. Working with our data
scientists to provision big data systems. Realising your inner entrepreneur to
deliver features that drive user acquisition and retention!

Benefits:

\- A salary that is actually competitive.

\- Generous stock options.

\- Unlimited holiday (yes actually!).

\- Free lunch every day, cooked by our in house chef - check out her
Instagram: whatsjuliecooking.

\- Free parking at any JustPark space

Apply & more info:

Full Stack:
[https://justpark.workable.com/j/62506CCCE8](https://justpark.workable.com/j/62506CCCE8)

Backend:
[https://justpark.workable.com/j/DB926C107A](https://justpark.workable.com/j/DB926C107A)

------
monkeypizza
Roblox | San Mateo CA | Onsite, Full Time

We're building what I'd have loved at 12 when I wanted to automate my Legos
and Construx. It's a scriptable, distributed physics engine, which expands to
support games of any size on PC, mobile, and console. Devs publish their game
and we spin up servers for them, make physics and networking work, and overlay
a friends graph / social network to connect them to players. Top games have
30k+ simul players, but the tail is very long.

We have over 40m monthly active users, and some devs on the platform are
making 100k USD/month (and are still in high school, and have hired their
friends to form studios).

We're hiring physics/rendering/networking C++ engineers, windows devops
engineers (massive scale), C# (or willing to learn) full stack engineers, and
data scientists. Check it out at [http://roblox.com](http://roblox.com) \-
it's a downloadable client (to support native 60fps graphics). Make sure to
try "Natural Disaster Survival"!

Here's the job list: [https://angel.co/roblox](https://angel.co/roblox)

------
Flammy
Appuri | Seattle, WA | [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do: Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce
customer churn. We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy
for our customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data
scientists or data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few
products can bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point
with the results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong
success in both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight-generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Open positions can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appuri](https://jobs.lever.co/appuri)

Engineering Lead Developer Product Designer Senior Backend Developer Senior UX
Developer

Sales Account Executive Business Development Representative

------
iseedeadcode
Malwarebytes | Estonia, Tallinn | Full-time, ONSITE | Help with relocation

Malwarebytes is a leading provider of anti-malware software solutions to
consumers and businesses alike. Our flagship technologies and products protect
more than 120 million computers around the world! In the highly competitive
security software sector, we have earned an international reputation for our
rapid response and high success rate in combating new malicious threats.

We’ve created a fantastic culture that our employees love and were recently
named in the top 10 of Fortune Magazine’s “Great Place to Work” list. We’re
growing fast and are looking for some great people to join us.

[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/malwarebytes](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/malwarebytes)

We are still hiring and looking for:

· Senior IT DevOps Engineer · 2 Senior Android Developers · Cloud Application
Support Engineer · Mac Team Lead · Senior Software Developer

Contact me for the job description. It doesn't fit here. Most of the
information is available in the link above, but if you have an additional
question you can contact me. dpustoshilo@malwarebytes.com

------
ezhome
ezhome | Sr. Fullstack Engineer, Sr. Mobile Engineer (iOS), Junior Web Dev.,
Growth Engineer | Fulltime | REMOTE

We're looking for:

\- Senior Fullstack Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/wev5f61](http://grnh.se/wev5f61)

\- Mobile Software Engineer (iOS emphasis) -
[http://grnh.se/32sehk1](http://grnh.se/32sehk1)

\- Senior Fullstack Engineer, Frontend Emphasis -
[http://grnh.se/d4wcfl1](http://grnh.se/d4wcfl1)

\- Junior Web Developer - [http://grnh.se/e1fr471](http://grnh.se/e1fr471)

About Us: ezhome is a Silicon Valley based company disrupting the home
services industry. We provide an amazingly better home owning experience using
software and data to enable our service personnel to be more effective and
efficient.

We're founded by two previously successful entrepreneurs - one who co-founded
oDesk, and we're a remote-first company. Our goal is to hire the absolute best
vs. the best within a certain market. Join our team and WORK REMOTELY from
anywhere in the world!

Checkout more about our benefits and team here:

    
    
         https://www.ezhome.com/engineers
    
         https://youtu.be/_xJRCYHi3ek
    

If you're interested, apply online or email Liz at recruiting@ezhome.com

View all open positions:
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. We're also willing to sponsor a visa for the right candidate.

Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
ryankevans
AIR.TV | Los Angeles | Full Time, Onsite | [http://air.tv](http://air.tv)

AIR.TV is an online video platform and advertising solution.

We are a tiny team working out of a private office in Mid-City, with a line of
customers deploying our product and eager for what we're building next. There
is a lot of software being created by just a few people, and it's possible for
you to make a huge impact. The pace is quick, but with lots of individual
flexibility.

It's a very interesting time for us - our latest product is attracting
customers faster than we can bring them online. Most ad tech is not
defensible, but our product depends on our in-house video platform and our
relationships with content producers. Those producers can finally monetize
off-YouTube embeds, and at the same time we're bringing significant revenue to
web publishers who have built large followings by curating and embedding viral
videos.

Our tech stack currently includes: JavaScript (Angular, node.js), Python,
BigQuery, and Ansible.

We are patiently searching for great engineers, particularly full-stack
developers. If this sounds interesting, please contact us - careers (at) air
(dot) tv

------
spowers
MORSE Corp | Software Engineer | Boston,Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | www.morse-
corp.com/jobs

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

We are hiring for a number of positions including:

DevOps IT specialist -- Take the lead on designing and implementing our in-
house infrastructure as well as supporting the continuous integration and
deployment for the projects we deliver to customers.

Senior Full Stack Web Developer -- Focus on designing and developing web-based
software to support various autonomous systems and human teams. You will both
lead a team and directly develop software.

Software Project Manager – Lead teams of engineers to develop embedded
software for autonomous vehicle systems and their supporting tools. Teams are
generally 5-10 people in size and last from 6 months to multiple years.

If any of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume. Note that we can only hire US citizens.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more and to see our other available positions.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 13-person team comprising mostly engineers and data scientists. 10 of
us are technical, and 4 have PhDs. We love solving hard problems with
compelling data.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Data Journalist  
      - Research Analyst
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack/data; mid-to-senior+)
      - Product Designer (UX-centric)
      - (See our job board [2])
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit via job board and mention HN, or email jobs@ and
CC me.

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

~~~
raghavank1992
Applied and rejected!

------
allending
Snappymob | Full Stack Developer | Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia | Full-time, Onsite
| [https://www.snappymob.com](https://www.snappymob.com)

Hi, I'm Allen. Snappymob is looking for junior or experienced full-stack
developers with a subset of the following skills: NodeJS, React, Go, Postgres,
MySQL, API best practices. You'll work in a tight knit team that learns and
grows together, all the time. You should be eager to learn and not be afraid
of working on any part of an application stack.

This position is on-site in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Benefits: above market compensation, flexible hours and holidays, free food
and snacks, health benefits, travel allowance, and the latest gadgets.
Unabashedly, we have a design & engineering focused culture that is less
common in this part of the world - it makes for a great place to be if you
want to work with a competent team that is passionate through and through.

Snappymob is a mobile and web software consulting agency in KL that works on
high-end client projects as well as some products of our own. We build
products with great design and solid engineering practices.

Contact me directly and mention HN: allen@snappymob.com

------
nicolashahn
DISTRIBUTE | Lead Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
[http://distribute.com/](http://distribute.com/)

DISTRIBUTE is a product distribution platform that lets brands and
distributors to interact with retailers in real time, with zero overhead.
We’re committed to bringing the $22 trillion dollar retail industry into the
21st century. We’re a small (~20 employees, 13 at our SF headquarters) well
funded seed stage startup already facilitating millions of dollars in sales
and generating hundreds of thousands in monthly revenue. We’re looking for a
exceptionally talented frontend engineer with several years of experience and
excellent leadership skills.

We currently use Angular 1.x+Typescript and have begun migrating to
React+Redux+Typescript. Any devops experience or familiarity with the rest of
our stack is a plus: Flask, MySQL, SQLAlchemy, Swagger, Git+Github, hosted on
AWS EC2 and Cloudfront.

We offer full benefits, unlimited vacation, a competitive salary, and a chance
to lead a talented and motivated engineering team.

Contact Nick at nicolas@distribute.com if interested. Include "HN Frontend
Engineer" in the title.

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Frontend Software Engineer, Backend Software
Engineer, C++ Developer, System Administrator, Software Test Engineer, Agile
Coach | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Agile Coaches to actively promote agile thinking in our company, and to
support our teams to develop their skills and reach their goals.

Frontend Engineers to build & maintain highly usable, state-of the-art
websites and web applications.

Backend Engineers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Software Testers to reduce uncertainty about the state of the product so the
team can take the right decisions.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
speaktochris
Nexmo | Developer Advocate | Remote (Ideally between GMT-8 and GMT+2) | Full-
time, [https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

In order to continue improving and innovating with the Nexmo developer
experience and raising awareness of the Nexmo API communications platform,
we’re excited to be looking for an addition to the Nexmo DevRel team. We’re
looking for a developer advocate who’d like to help Nexmo collaborate with the
JS community:

JavaScript Developer Advocate:
[https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=243](https://nexmo.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=243)

(The location says London but our team is remote. We prefer to keep the team
in timezones between GMT-8 and GMT+2)

Phil Leggetter, our Head of Developer Relations just wrote this blog post
about our DevRel team, one year later:
[https://www.nexmo.com/blog/2017/03/14/one-year-developer-
rel...](https://www.nexmo.com/blog/2017/03/14/one-year-developer-relations-
nexmo-dr/)

~~~
ruairidhwm
Chris

I've just applied for this, would be great to have a chat about the role.
Email is ruairidhwm at gmail.

------
okhan
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
ONSITE | [https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test (web and
mobile), a Technical Program Manager and a Sofware Security Architect. See
here for the list of open positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=IQ-V_FRhae](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-V_FRhae)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and endless opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and very work-from-home-friendly (although
we are not hiring 100% remote at present).

Great benefits (including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter).

------
cdepman
Scoot | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco CA | ONSITE |
Full-time

I'm a software engineer at Scoot - we've got a great team that works on a vast
array of projects, from vehicle communications to mobile UI. We're also
scaling a ton. Want to interact with real-world hardware? Here's the place.

We do a phone screen and then 5 in-person interviews, all in-house. Apply
here: [https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/65eeaf96-88c7-4485-afee-
cff43c79...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/65eeaf96-88c7-4485-afee-cff43c79ee7f)

\----

As Senior Full Stack Software Engineer at Scoot, you will be a hands-on
contributor to the codebase. You will learn new technologies, influence the
product roadmap, build features, push code, and make Scoot more awesome.

Core requirements:

* Mastery of Javascript, HTML, and CSS especially on iOS and Android

* Extensive experience with Ruby on Rails

* Experience with native code development on iOS and Android

* Examples of elegant user interfaces you have implemented

* BS in CS, Engineering, Physics, Mathematics or equivalent training and work experience

* 5+ years experience writing software in a demanding professional environment

* Solid experience with unit and integration testing in front and back end software

* Comfort with Agile development process, Git, and Github

Bonus points:

* Experience with React, Redux, React Native

* Familiarity with cloud service tools such as Heroku and AWS

------
andrewshadura
Collabora | Low-level Software Developer | Taipei, Taiwan | Full-time, REMOTE
|
[https://www.collabora.com/careers.html](https://www.collabora.com/careers.html)

Collabora is a leading global consultancy specialising in delivering the
benefits of open source software to the commercial world. For over 10 years,
we’ve helped our clients navigate the ever-evolving world of Open Source,
enabling them to develop the best solutions.

We are looking for a low-level software developer with expertise in Intel
and/or AMD system architectures, UEFI programming and debugging. The candidate
should be able to review and apply kernel patches, analyse electrical
schematic diagrams, debug and troubleshoot issues with debugger/ITPS, scopes,
and logic analysers, and be familiar with various hardware bus interfaces
(USB, SMBus, LPC, I²C, etc).

Spoken Mandarin Chinese and being located in Taipei, Taiwan or mainland China
is a plus.

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/collabora/bc35c5e5-c510-4b67-9866-cdb5...](https://jobs.lever.co/collabora/bc35c5e5-c510-4b67-9866-cdb5c7b85d3b)

------
blux
Fractal Technologies | Software Engineer | Eindhoven area, The Netherlands |
ONSITE, Full-time | [http://www.fract-tech.com](http://www.fract-tech.com)

Fractal Technologies is a small, fast growing company developing software for
chip development and manufacturing companies. Major semiconductor companies
world wide are using our software to validate chip design libraries and IP
blocks.

For the expansion of our international software development team based in the
Netherlands we are searching for a software engineer who can work
independently, is passionate about his work, and eager to learn. Our main
development languages are C++11 and Python. We are now migrating to C++14, and
once GCC stabilizes C++17 we will upgrade to that. Our engineering work is
versatile; project examples include the redesign of software components for
thread-safety, performance improvements to existing components to handle ever
growing design data efficiently, design and implementation of a wide spectrum
of validation algorithms, and the visualization and reporting of validation
results.

Interested? Please send an e-mail to: info@fract-tech.com

------
voto
Viamo (formerly VOTO Mobile) | Full-time | Saskatoon, Canada; Washington D.C.
area; or Remote |
[https://votomobile.org/careers/](https://votomobile.org/careers/)

\- Director of Product Design - VOTO Platform

\- Senior Engineer - Full-stack Web Application Developer

\- User Experience Engineer - Front-end Web Application Developer

\- Senior Engineer - Custom Technology Applications

\- Senior Engineer - Android/Mobile Application Developer

------
cstigler
Workday | Full Stack Developer | SF | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.workday.com/careers](https://www.workday.com/careers)

Workday makes software that runs businesses. Our suite of products spans from
HR to financials, recruiting, and training, and is used by the best and
largest companies in the world, including Wal-Mart, Netflix, Patagonia, Sony,
Toyota, Visa, and Yale University.

We’re looking for full-stack developers to join our Media Cloud team in
downtown SF. You will help us build our video player and new interactive media
tools. We value collaborative, kind, and thoughtful people above all else.

We work mainly in TypeScript (client and Node.js), SCSS, and HTML with a
modern stack of tools backing it. We’re looking for candidates with at least 2
years professional experience in software development, and some JavaScript
experience.

Our company has an $18B market cap and, along with competitive pay, offers a
full array of benefits:

    
    
      - Health, dental, and vision with several high-quality options
      - Unlimited vacation (and we don’t pressure you not to take it!)
      - 401(k) with some matching
      - Work/life balance
      - Maternity/paternity leave
      - Employee Stock Purchase Plan (ESPP)
      - Life insurance
      - Charitable gift matching
      - Subsidized gym membership
      - Commuter benefits
      - Free snacks
    

Full job description + application:
[https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-
San...](https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Engineer_JR-16340)

Or email me directly: charlie.stigler@workday.com

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | SRE | Bay Area, CA (Palo Alto) | Full-time, Onsite |
instrumental.ai

Instrumental makes intelligent data-driven tools that help product companies
find and fix issues on their assembly lines. We are working to improve the
manufacturing of millions of things each day. We value diversity and our team
is collaborative, supportive, transparent, and pun-tastic. Join us to
modernize manufacturing!

As our first SRE, you will work with senior developers to build a distributed
data pipeline between our AWS infrastructure and the factories of the world.
The automation we write will power software running on assembly lines for the
most desirable and confidential consumer electronics products. It will deliver
software to factories in China, the USA, Mexico, and anywhere else on Earth
that things are made. Does building a world-wide distributed service like that
sound like a fun problem to you? Hooray! Let’s do it.

Apply here: [https://www.instrumental.ai/join-
us?position=Site%20Reliabil...](https://www.instrumental.ai/join-
us?position=Site%20Reliability%20Engineer%20\(SRE\)%20/%20DevOps%20Engineer)

------
IgorBelyayev
Senior Mobile Engineer- React Native:

Do you like science? Enjoy writing custom user interfaces with unique, never
before seen interactions? We build STEM course engagement tools that have to
be seen to be believed- check out our first module on Lewis Structures here:
www.101edu.co.

We’re a (very) recently funded startup looking to hire our first employee. As
senior mobile engineer, you will work directly with the CTO to build out our
first course product, focused on general chemistry.

Required qualities:

-Mission driven: you know there’s a problem with the educational software students and instructors put up with these days and you are passionate about fixing it

-At least 4 years of front end or mobile software engineering experience

-At least 1 year of experience working with React or React Native

-Strong knowledge of object-oriented design patterns

-Strong algorithms and data structures background

Compensation:

-Salary: 80 - 130k

-Equity: .25 - 1.0%

-Relocation bonus available

About 101: We make STEM classroom engagement tools for the 21st century- no
more clickers, no more clunky old web interfaces. Join us and help create
intuitive, subject-specific apps that measurably increase student success and
retention.

-Based in NYC

-Backed by Dreamit Ventures, Rough Draft Ventures, Dorm Room Fund, and other soon to be announced investors

-Voted Inc. Magazine's Coolest College Startup for 2017

-Took 1st Place at SXSW Student Startup Madness 2017

To apply, email igor@101edu.co

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE OK | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from turning vector-based designs
into production-ready artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of
pricing, manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Servant, RethinkDB. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll
become an important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading
projects building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend
tools. Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. Experience with Javascript and Haskell is
required. You can apply by going here: [https://www.lumi.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.lumi.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer)

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.org](https://www.crowdjustice.org)

CrowdJustice (www.crowdjustice.org) is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-
good company. We help people access the courts and the legal system through
crowdfunding. Since launch in May 2015 we have helped important cases raise
over £2.5M in funding, seen claimants get their cases to the Supreme Court,
given communities a voice – and we’ve been featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC,
TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for a developer to join our lean team in central London. This
role could suit someone with 1-2 (or more) years’ experience as a developer,
who is looking to learn fast by getting their hands dirty at an early-stage
fast-growing startup.

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in plain Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in all of these. You'll be working on new features across the
stack, e.g. new internal tools for our awesome case support team, optimising
our mobile experience or improving integration with our payment provider
(Stripe).

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise technical questions!); a 1-2 hour technical task that we pay you to
complete; a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the technical task,
pair program some work and talk about your future at CrowdJustice; if
successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded startup early on
its mission to increase access to justice!

Email jobs - at - crowdjustice.org with a CV and/or link to your github,
linkedin, stackoverflow, twitter, etc.

------
jipot
Northrop Grumman Corporation | San Diego, CA| Full-time | Onsite

Northrop recently won two huge government contracts and is desperate to fill
positions. My manager informed me that San Diego alone is looking to bring on
40 Software Engineers in the next month.

Work life balance is incredibly good here. We work a 9/80, meaning we work 9
hours a day and get every other Friday off. I usually use that off Friday to
go surfing or hiking. There are a multitude of projects here that you would
never get the opportunity to work on in the private world. Technologies
include: C++, Java, C#, SQL, Machine Learning. Salary is competitive!

Here's a list of positions that are open now at San Diego:
[https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl?la...](https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&_ga=1.234134172.327981793.1490831244)

If you find a position that you're interested in, shoot me your resume at my
personal e-mail jipotastic @ gmail.com [remove the spaces]. I will have it
forwarded to the correct manager, so they can take a look at it directly.

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is a logistics software company that's just listed on the ASX. We're
looking to grow our small team to keep up with our huge growth and
international expansion.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes real-time vehicle routing & dispatching, data
analytics/ modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is primarily .NET, Angular,
React/Redux, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell.

We're hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested
in full-stack engineers. Bonus points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages, particularly of the
functional flavour

• Data science skills (R/ Pandas etc, solid stats background)

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test (if you don't have any
publicly accessible code for us to look at), and a technical interview in our
Collins St office, 1-2 hours. After that, we'll be in touch within about a
week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

------
YouView
YouView | Software Engineer (Cloud) Junior, Mid and Senior Levels | London |
Onsite| About us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g)

Part of YouView's technical strategy is to move functionality to the cloud,
and we are running several exciting projects doing exactly this. We use the
latest cloud infrastructure, services, development tools & practices and are
always looking for new ways to improve. Use of AWS services & other
technologies to construct applications that are scalable, robust & perform
well. Because of the micro-service style architecture, we are able to use a
variety of languages to find the most effective solutions (Node, Clojure, Go,
Python, Ruby & Java) You don’t have to know all of the languages listed
(although a proficiency in more than is a huge plus), what we are looking for
is a mastery in one and a strong passion for learning the latest technologies
and curiosity to move around different stacks. If this sounds like you reach
out at victoria.daug@youview.com

------
gumberculese
ARUP Laboratories | Big Data/Cloud Computing Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT |
Full-time, Onsite

ARUP Laboratories is a national clinical and anatomic pathology reference
laboratory and a worldwide leader in innovative laboratory research and
development. A nonprofit enterprise of the University of Utah, ARUP offers an
extensive test menu of highly complex and unique medical tests.

The cloud computing engineer will work with a diverse team of
bioinformaticians, web developers, and software engineers on a next generation
sequencing data analysis pipeline. Excellent opportunity for a motivated
software developer to move into the cloud computing arena. Primary focus will
be on the management and development of backend software used to process
terabytes of data weekly. We are looking for a dynamic individual who can
learn quickly. As part of a small team you will get to touch all aspects of
our hybrid infrastructure; from profiling MongoDB queries to optimizing EC2
Auto scaling policies.

For more information and to apply, see our posting here:
[http://bit.ly/2nwNRlN](http://bit.ly/2nwNRlN)

------
k70841
1) Element Science | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--
po...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--position-
summary.docx.pdf)

2) Element Science | Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-backend-
engineer...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-backend-engineer--
position-summary.docx.pdf)

3) Element Science | UI Design Intern| San Francisco | Onsite, Intern:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/intern-
digitalsolutions...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/intern-
digitalsolutions.pdf)

We're a wearables startup building a lifesaving device for people with high
risk of cardiac arrest.

We're on series B and backed by Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures. Our
office is about 20 minute walk from Caltrain at 200 Kansas Street. All roles
are onsite but many people work remotely a day or two a week.

------
elidir
Ionpath | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time, Onsite
[https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers)

Looking for a technical challenge involving image analysis, time of flight
mass spectrometry and biology that has the opportunity to transform oncology,
immunology and neuroscience? Ionpath is hiring software engineers to
contribute to all aspects of our Multiplexed Ion Beam Imaging platform. We are
a venture-backed commercial stage startup based on Stanford University
technology that measures protein expression in tissue samples. Compared to
previous technologies, we offer a substantial increase in multiplexing ability
as well as high resolution and 3D imaging.

This is an opportunity to be a core member of our small but quickly growing
team. Expertise in a majority of the following areas is required: instrument
control applications in C#, scientific computing in Python, digital signal
processing, computer vision, and data visualization.

$100-130k + health/dental insurance + 401(k)

Process: phone screen - onsite interview - offer.

Apply or ask questions to informatics-jobs@ionpath.com

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior Backend/FullStack NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We're developing a tool that would safely and reliable control underlying
infrastructure of all IP networks in the world. The product we're working on
is not simple, and there are many interesting technical and technological
challenges. We're looking for top software engineers with significant
experience and understanding of best practices to help the founding team with
the development of our F500-scale product. We have a very scalable business
model, and we're offering ownership in the company through stock option plan.

Experience with APIs and nosql databases is a must.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own infrastructure)
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties.
      * 25 days paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave
      * Flexible working hours and home office
      * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your workplace feel like home
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions and life at AltspaceVR:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web. For more info:
[http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content

------
nickolasclarke
QLEAR | Software Developers | Shanghai, China | FULL-TIME, INTERNS, VISA
[http://qlear.build](http://qlear.build)

QLEAR is an environmental tech company that develops a IoT platform for indoor
environmental quality monitors, mostly focused on air quality. We pull in
real-time data, store and analyze it, and provide various ways to communicate
that data to different audiences. We've got a few thousand sensors hooked up
already, and we need to start expanding our team as we move beyond air quality
into other environmental indicators, as well as IoT automation, environmental
certifications, etc.

We are small team of four, based in Shanghai. If the fit is good, remote is
certainly an option. I love distributed teams, and want to build a dev culture
that permits remote work.

We are looking for the following:

Backend Engineer (Ruby)

Frontend Engineer (React)

Mobile Development Engineer (react-native)

QA Engineer

Technical Operations Engineer

Product Designer

Internships for QA or Frontend (onsite only)

Note: Candidates who ware comfortable working in Chinese and English are
preferred.

Apply at [http://jobs.qlear.build](http://jobs.qlear.build) or email
careers@qlear.build for more information.

------
dfo
Chorus.ai | San Francisco | Support Engineer | Full time | Onsite

We’re growing our team in the US and looking for a Support Engineer to join
our team and own day-to-day technical support for all our customers. This
entails understanding all of our systems, troubleshooting any issue that
arises, and building out tools to create visibility into our systems.

Chorus is the leading Conversation Intelligence platform for sales and
customer success teams. What that means? Chorus is instrumenting human
conversations so you can understand and measure what's happening. We use
Natural Language Processing, Deep Learning and Artificial Intelligence to
unite sales conversations into a single dashboard, allowing sales teams to
identify what works to close more deals.

We recently announced our Series-A from Redpoint and Emergence Capital who
invested in companies like Looker, Duo, Salesforce.com, Yammer,
SuccessFactors, Box and Veeva.

You can check out the details here: [https://www.chorus.ai/careers/sf-senior-
support-engineer](https://www.chorus.ai/careers/sf-senior-support-engineer)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | Mid React Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive ([https://ideamotive.co/](https://ideamotive.co/)) - a dev shop
specializing business process automation for startups and growing companies is
looking for a React Developer. We are located in Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-
up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions. Compensation: 30 - 70 zł/h
dependent on the experience, background and attitude to coding.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Send your CV, code samples or inquiries to newhero@ideamotive.co

------
alanmackenzie
Digirati | Software Engineer (PHP) | Glasgow (UK) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're a small (45 people) software engineering and UX consultancy with offices
in Glasgow and London. We work in a variety of sectors but we've begun to
focus on the Galleries, Libraries, Archives, and Museums (GLAM) sector in
particular.

In addition to consulting we're building our own product call the digital
libraries cloud services (DLCS), which makes use of a number of new standards
such as IIF and open web annotations.

The interview process involves an initial phone screen, a broad quantitive
technical test and a final qualitative "culture fit" interview. Time and
availability permitting the 2nd and 3rd step can be done in a single visit.

Full details:

[https://digirati.com/technology/our-solutions/digital-
librar...](https://digirati.com/technology/our-solutions/digital-library-
cloud-services/)

[http://digirati.com/about/careers/php-software-
engineer/](http://digirati.com/about/careers/php-software-engineer/)

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software Team
Lead/Engineer | Onsite, remote, interns, visa

Our aim is to take decentralization, p2p finance & communities to the next
level. We are combining blockchain with cryptographic capabilities
(capability-based security) to create a distributed computing platform.
Communities can then operate smart contracts that's resilient yet interopable
to produce a radically different economy. #smartcommunities #p2peconomy

We are looking for: 1\. Team lead experience 2\. Javascript ninja 3\. Web
platform experiece (HTTP, HTML, NoSQL) 4\. Experience with smart contracts —
game design & blockchain experience a plus

Also another senior software architect position for Open Source protocol
(Agoric): 1\. NodeJS expert 2\. NoSQL database 3\. Experience with Computer
Language design+implementation, Distributed computing, and blockchain highly
desired.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

Contact: joinforces [at] ecsa.io

~~~
ecsa
Now in Santa Cruz too. Accommodation could be arranged.

~~~
narutoX
Emailed resume!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | Business Developer / Online Marketer | Eindhoven, the Netherlands |
ONSITE

TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) provides an off-the-shelf
messaging/chat component for online marketplaces, social sites and
collaboration tools. We're a tiny startup, growing fast, and well positioned
to grab a majority share of the quickly growing market of communication
infrastructure.

We're looking for someone to help us grow, help build a sales organization,
design & execute online marketing strategies. We expect that you have prior
sales experience, something to show about online marketing and SEO, and an
interest in tech, notably SaaS like us. In return, we can offer tremendous
freedom, mediocre pay, a chance to not just work in a fantastic sales
organization but to _design_ a fantastic sales organization, stock options,
and a great and cooperative working culture.

If you're interested, visit our site at
[https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com) and start a chat with us in the chat
widget.

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com)

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be.

What we're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JavaScript, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies:

\- CoffeeScript, Gulp, Sass, and Angular(1.5, and currently migrating to 2.0+
w/ TypeScript).

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/2dntly1](http://grnh.se/2dntly1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
corin90
Bugsnag | San Francisco AND Bath, UK |
[https://www.bugsnag.com/](https://www.bugsnag.com/) | Full-time | Onsite

About us: Bugsnag helps teams focus on building better software by providing
automated crash monitoring for web, mobile, desktop, and server apps.
Currently, half of a typical developer’s time is spent finding and fixing
bugs; we aim to bring that number as close to zero as possible by automating
the entire monitoring process and allowing developers to focus their time on
feature development. To do this, we give our users instant visibility into
where their code is not executing as expected, we then measure these errors,
collect all related data, and give our users the information they need to
understand which application errors really matter and need fixing.

Open Roles:

\- Director of Infrastructure (in both Bath and UK)

\- Senior Platforms Engineer

\- Front End Software Engineer

If interested, please visit our careers page and apply -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag)

*Please include a short note mentioning you saw this posting on HN.

------
aturek
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $800B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[https://news.greylock.com/our-investment-in-convoy-
changing-...](https://news.greylock.com/our-investment-in-convoy-changing-the-
logistics-game-and-inventing-the-future-of-trucking-d3a8bd991f46)

I'm employee #2, and I've been here since we were borrowing desks at a local
startup incubator. We've grown a lot since then, but we still have a tight-
knit, incredibly high-leverage group of engineers. Even after two years, I
still love going to the office each morning. I get to work with the smartest
folks I've ever met, on software that is going to modernize an industry that's
fundamental to the modern world. No team I've ever been on, including at
Amazon, has felt like I could have this kind of impact.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're in Seattle, in tech, and interested in the business, reach out and
grab coffee with me or one of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing
tech team from a very early point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

~~~
combinate666
really interested in the engineering position(my interest in automotive
solutions is sparked), any way I can contact you directly?

~~~
aturek
Whoops! email: alex@convoy.com

------
YouView
YouView | Software Engineer (Cloud) Junior, Mid and Senior Levels | London |
Onsite| About us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g)

Part of YouView's technical strategy is to move functionality to the cloud,
and we are running several exciting projects doing exactly this. We use the
latest cloud infrastructure, services, development tools & practices and are
always looking for new ways to improve. Use of AWS services & other
technologies to construct applications that are scalable, robust & perform
well.

Because of the micro-service style architecture, we are able to use a variety
of languages to find the most effective solutions (Node, Clojure, Go, Python,
Ruby & Java) You don’t have to know all of the languages listed (although a
proficiency in more than is a huge plus), what we are looking for is a mastery
in one and a strong passion for learning the latest technologies and curiosity
to move around different stacks.

If this sounds like you reach out at victoria.daug@youview.com

------
mands
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite & Remote | Functional Programmers &
Data Scientists | [http://nstack.com](http://nstack.com)

NStack lets data analysts to do sophisticated data work in the cloud without a
team of engineers. To accomplish this, we’re a building a platform for
composable, data-driven microservices, using a mixture of Haskell and low-
level Linux systems tech (including containers, systemd, IPC, with some typed
DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems thrown in). Our aim is to use the
fundamental lessons of programming languages and operating systems to provide
an abstraction over infrastructure - think Bash for containerised
microservices.

We’re looking for both talented programmers -- preferably with some knowledge
of typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming -- and data
scientists to join our team to make this a reality. It’s a challenging role,
working on hard problems, and offers the chance to work with a top technical
team and shape a company and product from an early stage.

NStack is funded by top-tier investors from the West Coast, the founders are
both technical and ex-YC / academia, and our team is lucky enough to include
world-class talent for the problem we're solving. Salaries are competitive and
include generous stock options. EU applicants welcome for onsite, and remote
is also possible for the right candidate. We’re looking at a range of
positions and experience levels - whether you’ve just left uni or been hacking
for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in touch.

Any questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs](https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs)

Cheers!

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

We launched on the 15th of Aug and are the top trending app in the Finance
section in play store. Approx 20 Million downloads.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

In this iteration I am looking to hire functional programmers, data platform
engineers and project managers who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched around the same time, now
is the world's largest cellular data network (pumping 22,000 TB per day) and
onboards a million customers a day! We now have 110 million subscribers (in
~100 days).

~~~
rghose
How to apply?

------
HawkWilson
Social Nature | Vancouver, BC | FT On-site |
[https://www.socialnature.com](https://www.socialnature.com)

Social Nature is making waves with our people-powered marketing vision (people
trust friends not ads) and commitment to only promoting brands with natural
products. We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an
immediate impact on those around you. Help us scale beyond 1M members!

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back (think Social Networks, big and streaming data). A basic grasp of
UX and UI design principles will come in handy along with a solid foundation
in algorithms, data structures and design patterns. More than anything we want
people who love what they do, have opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack: ASP.NET
Core, MVC6, AngularJS, jQuery, PostgreSQL or AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Check us out and apply:

Lead Developer - [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=lead-developer-
full...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=lead-developer-full-time-
vancouver)

Full Stack Developer - [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-developer-
full-time-vancouver)

Server/Backend Developer -
[https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=serverbackend-
devel...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=serverbackend-developer-
full-time-vancouver)

------
dmangot
Papertrail (Solarwinds) | Lead Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | San Francisco
| ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2krNaNm](http://bit.ly/2krNaNm) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News Papertrail Ops]

If your idea of fun is ingesting terabytes and terabytes of data 24 hours a
day, then we've got the job for you. Papertrail is looking for a lead SRE to
help build, improve, and manage our high performance stream processing
pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where you and your developers/ops
friends can use the tool you operate every single day.

The Papertrail stack is largely Ruby, Java, Scala, and MySQL. Lots and lots of
MySQL. This is your opportunity to come in and lead a small SRE team at a
company that is growing every month. Plus, with the backing of Solarwinds
behind it, there are no worries about running out of VC funding, or where the
next round is coming from. We're a small distributed team where everyone
writes code, operating an existing successful business and we're looking for
the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in taking our SRE practices to the
next level.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: Papertrail manages billions of log messages for operations-
savvy companies. Papertrail provides time-saving log tools, flexible system
groups, team-wide access, long-term archives, charts and analytics exports,
monitoring webhooks, and 45-second setup. It's all your logs in one place, and
it "just works". Papertrail is a wholly owned subsidiary of Solarwinds, Inc.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
someear
Polly | Software Developers, DevOps, Growth PM | Seattle, SF | FULL-TIME,
INTERNS [https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

At Polly we’re building interactive polls and surveys delivered through the
medium of enterprise messaging (Slack, Microsoft Teams). We’ve got great
traction and are growing fast (double-digit MoM growth for the past 2 years).
We’re a team that values empathy and respect over technical chops (but you’ll
need to have that too!). Here are the roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Growth Product Manager: ideal candidate can execute on her/his own ideas (some coding required). Our most exciting role.
      - Slack Front-end Web Developer: building out interactive experiences in Slack
      - Full Stack Web Developer: Node, Javascript
      - DevOps Engineer: good knowledge of distributed systems & AWS needed for this role.
      - Marketing Intern: SEO, content and community engagement
    

_Our stack_ : Node, Javascript, AWS, Postgres, Mongo

We also offer medical/dental/vision. Apply at jobs@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
pondruska
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite | Full-time, Internships |
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Blue Vision Labs is a stealth startup working on a new transformative
technology for self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics. Founded in a
Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) with
Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionise the
future of intelligent machines. Our team consists of a mix of PhDs from top
universities, hackers, finalists of programming competitions and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We have a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow and contribute to impactful
solutions. We are looking for talented people to join our team in the
following positions:

\- Software engineers (cloud infrastructure)

\- Software engineers (iOS & Android)

\- Research scientists (machine learning & computer vision)

\- Research scientists (SLAM systems)

\- Robotics engineers (sensors, cameras, signal processing, calibration)

Please apply at careers [@] bluevisionlabs.com

------
cazana
Cazana | London, UK | Full-stack developer, Back-end developer | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://cazana.com](https://cazana.com)

Cazana (cazana.com) is an unusual startup in that we're fast growing and
making money. We've got a superb team of engineers who are working hard to
make buying, selling and working with cars better.

We've recently built our platform using PHP7, Laravel 5.4 with VueJS 2 and we
need more full-stack and back-end developers.

Cazana is changing the way people buy used cars. We help our customers find,
check and buy cars with confidence and for the right price. We're only about
six months in, but we've already gained some significant traction and raised
money from some of London's most significant VCs. If you're after a challenge,
making your mark in a small but fast growing company, this is the role for
you.

We're a small but growing team, so there are loads of opportunities for you to
grow your skills and help to shape our future.

Email jobs - at - cazana.com with a CV and/or link to your github, LinkedIn,
StackOverflow, etc.

------
coloridostudios
Colorido Studios | Full Stack Developer | London, UK | £40k - £50k | Full-
time, ONSITE | [http://coloridostudios.com](http://coloridostudios.com)

Colorido Studios are looking for a front end developer with at least 3+ years
experience to join their growing team to deliver exciting projects for a range
of global clients. You must be enthusiastic, a good communicator and be able
to accurately and quickly translate design work into compelling live digital
experiences.

We have developed digital products using a variety of technologies and
therefore you must be able to match a development stack appropriately to web
applications of various types, sizes and scopes.

Inherent in your skill-set are excellent Javascript skills, advanced
proficiency in HTML5, a full knowledge of browser compatibility issues, dev
best practices and a passion for emerging technologies and trends.

You must also have experience with various deployment methods and
architectures so that you can implement appropriate, cost effective options
for application deployment, prototyping and iteration.

We would ideally like you to have a high level of proficiency with the
following:

* Javascript (ES6)

* HTML5

* CSS3 (SCSS or similar)

* Git

* AWS / Heroku

* Bash / Linux terminal

* Basic DNS config & management

* Node.js (Express)

* Ruby on Rails (or similar)

About Colorido Studios: We are an award-winning Creative Studio in based
Covent Garden. We make wonderful branding, engaging content and indispensable
design.

Get in touch! work@coloridostudios.com

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Senior Front End Developer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/](https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/)

 _About Geocaching HQ_ We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
more than 10 million people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. And we've won a Best Place
to Work award from Outside Magazine for 6 years in a row. How cool is that?

 _What you 'll do_ As a senior front end developer, you architect large-scale,
enterprise-level web applications and help define the standards for web
development on geocaching.com. You are comfortable leading projects, sharing
your technical and architectural expertise, and working side-by-side with
designers and backend engineers. You have a passion for building modular,
componentized UIs and an uncanny ability to spot reusable patterns from miles
away. You work closely with UX/UI designers to prototype and ship new
features, develop fast, responsive, and highly interactive mobile-first web
experiences, and collaborate with backend engineers to define data contracts
and API requirements. You perform peer reviews with other developers, document
everything, and lead by example by writing code that is scalable, modular, and
robust.

Process: phone screen w/ HR, phone screen w/ hiring team, interview (Skype or
onsite). We recommend exploring our website and products before your first
phone screen.

Apply directly on our website at www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
bedatadriven
BeDataDriven | Junior Software Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | Full
Time, Onsite | [http://bedatadriven.com](http://bedatadriven.com)

DESCRIPTION:

We are looking for a full-time Junior Software Engineer to join our growing
team in the Hague. You will work closely with customers and our QA team to
resolve issues and build new features for users in Iraq, Syria, the Congo, and
beyond.

WHO WE ARE:

BeDataDriven is a small, self-funded company with big ambitions.
BeDataDriven's ActivityInfo
([https://www.activityinfo.org](https://www.activityinfo.org)) is a web
application that powers global humanitarian responses to crises and ongoing
development assistance in fifty countries. It's also open-source
([https://github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo](https://github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo))

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

Potential. Expect you to have some professional experience with web
applications, a substantial academic project, or open-source contributions,
but more interested in what you can learn quickly than what you already know.

You do need to be authorized to work in the Netherlands already; for this
position we don't have the time to go through the (onerous) process of
applying for a work visa on your behalf.

TO APPLY:

The deadline for application is April 15, 2017. For more info and application
instructions, see [http://www.bedatadriven.com/company/jobs/2017-03-junior-
soft...](http://www.bedatadriven.com/company/jobs/2017-03-junior-software-
engineer.html)

~~~
deevolution
Is there any opportunity for remote work?

------
mattzito
Squarespace | Developers, Product Managers, SRE, Backend | NYC | Full-time,
Onsite

Squarespace helps people and businesses create beautiful online presences and
build their brands. Our website builder and hosting platform allows anyone to
create a website that looks professional for their startup, personal projects,
or any small business.

We've been growing like crazy the last few years, and are expanding in
basically every area, particularly in engineering. We have great benefits,
cool people, a beautiful working space, and have been ranked as one of the top
places to work in New York by multiple sources. If you're interested in
learning more about our engineering culture, you can check out our engineering
blog:

[https://engineering.squarespace.com/](https://engineering.squarespace.com/)

And our careers page for a more specific list of the roles we're hiring for:

[https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers](https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers)

Feel free to email me directly at mzito@ if you have questions.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~20-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift, and
we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Data Scientist

* Director of Data

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We are looking for a mid-level to senior front-end engineer with excellent
HTML5/CSS3 skills and experience with EmberJS to make an impact in the health
care industry. We value delivering a great customer experience,
clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code reviews.

You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq,
Elasticsearch, Chef If you have any questions or you are interested - Please
reach out to me (CTO) ralph@simplepractice.com

------
chrismartin
CyVerse | DevOps Engineer | Tucson, AZ |
[https://cyverse.org](https://cyverse.org)

[https://uacareers.com/postings/9869](https://uacareers.com/postings/9869)

CyVerse is an NSF-funded project building cloud platforms for biosciences
research. As a DevOps Engineer on the Core Services team, you'll work with me
to build and manage the systems that run Atmosphere
([http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere](http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere)) --
think "virtual Linux workstations for research scientists". Some technologies
you'll work with are GNU+Linux, OpenStack, Ansible, and Python. Our web
application is written in Django and React.

We also support one of the world's largest iRODS deployments
([http://irods.org](http://irods.org)), and are in the early stages of
implementing Ceph for block storage. We have an exciting feature roadmap for
the next year, and need a strong generalist sysadmin/developer to help us
deliver valuable tools to our community.

Everything that we build is released to the world under a BSD license -- look
up our GitHub orgs (cyverse, iplantcollaborativeopensource, and cyverse-
ansible). We sit next to a team of science analysts and have plenty of
opportunities to help our users get the most from our services. We work in a
beautiful, modern building at the University of Arizona
([http://bio5.org/](http://bio5.org/)). As university employees we have great
benefits and work-life balance. Tucson is a wonderfully livable Southwestern
city with a growing tech/software/research community and plenty of things to
do outside.

------
sriharis
nilenso | senior developer | bangalore |
[http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com), remote

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative based out of Bangalore,
India. We're looking for people we'd really like to work with, who have enough
skill and experience to lead projects and mentor junior folks.

Write to us (moshimoshi@nilenso.com) if you're interested.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Backend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C)

Come change how 6.5+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use
data, advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change
lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there, 100% of backend
and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is a venture funded, revenue generating Series-A YCombinator 2013
startup.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
mgw
Dealini | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Fulltime | Senior Python Developer |
85k-110k CHF

Dealini is creating and running marketing campaigns in retail stores, moving
people from the physical world onto our online experiences.

We are looking for a Senior Python Developer to: \- Craft clean and elegant
REST APIs in Python, consumed by our web applications and mobile apps \-
Improve our development environment and workflow consisting of a Python REST
framework, MariaDB, Redis, Varnish, Buildbot... \- Tend to our services and
servers running on Amazon Web Services \- Take architectural decisions for new
features

Our interview process: A short chat over the phone, interview with me
(founder) and a second (ideally on-site) interview with someone from the team.

We have a very laid back atmosphere and some Silicon Valley style perks. You
can find more information here: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/132982/senior-
python-developer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/132982/senior-python-
developer-dealini-schweiz-ag)

Contact me at michael.wirth@dealini.ch

~~~
abcd_f
You'll have hard time finding a qualified _senior_ in Switzerland for this
salary. Saying it as a fellow employer.

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

\- QA Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988))

\- Systems Administrator (Office IT)
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=564051](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=564051))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Fun at work (how often do you get that?)

------
deeterrecruit
Deeter Investments | Head of Quant Trading | Austin | SALARY:100k-150k USD +
5-10% equity, VISA, ONSITE, REMOTE

Join our team to head up our algorithmic trading division. You will work
alongside our traders to develop strategies using quantitative and algorithmic
techniques. You will be building this position from the ground up, including
designing and building the research framework, backtesting environment, and
researching alpha signals. You should have:

-A hands-on approach to problem solving, with a preference for quick and dirty models to perfect models.

-In-depth knowledge of a variety of machine learning methods, especially: linear regression, spline methods, tree methods, ensemble methods, generalized linear models. Nice to have: NLP, stacked generalization/blending, echo state networks/LSTM/other deep learning.

-Data wrangling skills, such as proficiency in: grep, sed/awk, regex, vim, perl. Nice to have: scraping/parsing experience such as BeautifulSoup, mechanize, knowledge of XML.

-Knowledge of at least one scripting language such as python or lua.

-Strong knowledge of practical probability & statistics. While knowing about stochastic processes and Black-Scholes is great, knowing linear regression really well is more suitable for this role.

-Demonstrated ability to communicate complex ideas in a clear, concise fashion.

-Bonus points if you have distinguished performance on problem-solving competitions such as Kaggle, Innocentive, math Olympiads, the Putnam exam, poker tournaments or other quantitative contests.

Perks include: Great DT Austin location snacks and games Personal chef All the
vacation time you need

to apply: send a resume to jrdeeterrecruiting@yahoo.com

~~~
payamg
Emailed you!

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission: \- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to
deliver personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits: \- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much time off as you need, with
at least 2 weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

------
n_b
FlexMR | Senior / Software Developer (RoR) | South Lake District, UK | Full
time REMOTE (with 2 days a month on site) |
[https://www.flexmr.net](https://www.flexmr.net)

"FlexMR is a leader in its field and has grown rapidly since its launch when
it was spun-out of its long-established parent company. It has successfully
developed its own ‘best-in-class’ platform for delivering online research and
now seeks to take this to another level by expanding its team of developers."

[https://www.flexmr.net/ruby-on-rails-developer-
vacancy.aspx](https://www.flexmr.net/ruby-on-rails-developer-vacancy.aspx)

The current development team consists of four. We all work remotely but meet
for two days once a month on site. Day to day we make use of all the tools
you'd expect an efficient, remote team would. We all have input into the
technologies and methods used to extend the platform as well as how we work as
developers. Importantly (as a developer), work is planned and spec'd out.

At the core, we're looking for experienced Ruby on Rails developers. We know
that some people may be also more proficient/comfortable in the frontend,
backend or even devops spaces - that's all good.

We'd certainly be interested to hear of people who also have industry
experience with (any of): Docker, React, Bootstrap, iOS/Android app
development.

Interview process: Initial phone call (screen), take home assignment
(technical) followed by an in person interview (on site).

Please send any applications (CV and introductory email) to
pam.taylor@flexmr.net. If you have any technical questions, they'll end up at
my door so feel free to send them directly to neil.bartley@flexmr.net.

------
laughfactory
Pluralsight | Data Scientist | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-time | ONSITE
preferred

Do you like working with big data and using it to drive decisions and the
direction of products that impact the lives of people every day? As a Data
Scientist dedicated to decision support and strategy at Pluralsight, you will
have the opportunity to see a direct link between your work and business
critical questions, insights, and outcomes. You will be part of an established
team of top-notch, collaborative data scientists working on breadth of
challenges across the company and you will be working with a cutting-edge data
platform. For senior members of the team, your responsibilities will also
include providing leadership and mentoring to teammates and championing data-
driven decision making throughout the organization

You can apply at:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/106867668-data-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/106867668-data-
scientist)

Or, email michelle-keim@pluralsight.com with questions.

------
leonkunert
We are looking for a Scala Developer, who can become a part of our Backend
Team in Hamburg. As a server-side developer, you will be responsible for back-
end development. It involves construction of highly scalable server
applications with complex database systems. CELLULAR is a cross between
software company and creative agency. More than 100 experts work for awesome
clients like ZDF, TVSpielfilm, TUI Cruises, Unitymedia, Sunrise, NZZ, or
BUDNI. We are the guys behind multi-channel and all types of smart screens.
Our people are passionate about what they do, and many of them are best in
class. We build brilliant digital products with a strong focus on usability,
performance and software craftsmanship. Sounds too good to be true, right?
We’d love to hear from you, if you want find out more! See you soon!

For more info: [http://www.cellular.de/jobs/backend-developer-scala-
software...](http://www.cellular.de/jobs/backend-developer-scala-
softwarentwickler-mw/)

Or contact: jobs@cellular.de

------
mkeim
Pluralsight | Data Scientist | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-time

Do you like working with big data and using it to drive decisions and the
direction of products that impact the lives of people every day? As a Data
Scientist dedicated to decision support and strategy at Pluralsight, you will
have the opportunity to see a direct link between your work and business
critical questions, insights, and outcomes. You will be part of an established
team of top-notch, collaborative data scientists working on breadth of
challenges across the company and you will be working with a cutting-edge data
platform. For senior members of the team, your responsibilities will also
include providing leadership and mentoring to teammates and championing data-
driven decision making throughout the organization

You can apply at:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/106867668-data-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/106867668-data-
scientist) or email michelle-keim@pluralsight.com with questions.

------
poof_he_is_gone
Zoku Technologies | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-time

ZokuVault is a secure online vault that both helps individuals and families
store, share and organize their most important information, and helps these
clients more effectively engage with their trusted advisors. With ZokuVault,
end users can organize and store important information related to their wills
and trusts, insurance policies, financial assets, tax records, and even their
end-of-life plans, and share that information opportunistically with their
family and most trusted relationships.

We are looking for Ruby Software Engineers in the Chicago area to grow our
team.

VP of Engineering: [https://angel.co/zoku-technologies/jobs/225227-vp-of-
enginee...](https://angel.co/zoku-technologies/jobs/225227-vp-of-engineering)
Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/zoku-technologies/jobs/227190-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/zoku-technologies/jobs/227190-software-engineer)

------
mksaunders
The Document Foundation | Development Mentor | Anywhere | REMOTE |
[http://www.documentfoundation.org](http://www.documentfoundation.org)

The Document Foundation (TDF), the charitable entity behind the world’s
leading free office suite LibreOffice, seeks an individual – or individuals
part (or full) time – to be a Development Mentor to start work as soon as
possible. The role requires the following:

* Self-starting, remote working experience * Experience contributing to FLOSS communities * C++ or LibreOffice coding experience * Excellent communication skills

The role is a for a minimum of 10 hours per week, and work time during the day
is flexible, apart from some fixed times when availability is required (e.g.
during meetings, which usually take place at 14:00 or 15:00 UTC once per
week).

For more information and to apply:

[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/03/14/developm...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/03/14/development-
mentor/)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Software Engineer | Gainesville, FL
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is a company that helps our customers engage with their contacts.
The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of functionality but it
really boils down to a bunch of different pieces of software all working
together to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales monitoring, site
tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email delivery). We are
working on building an amazing team in a fresh, hip city in Gainesville, FL.
We take care of our employees and are highly competitive for the right people.

Some things you'd get to work with here: javascript/react, PHP, Golang,
Kubernetes, google cloud, redis, mongodb and mysql.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/back-end-software-
en...](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/back-end-software-engineer/) or
careers at sharpspring.com

------
folk
Vanguard | Philadelphia, PA | Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Vanguard is one of the world's largest investment companies, offering a broad
selection of low-cost mutual funds, ETFs, advice, and related services. We are
looking for another developer on the Innovation and Research team that will
conduct research and experiments with emerging technology to solve impactful
business problems. The team also fosters creativity at Vanguard by sponsoring
hackathons and ideation challenges. The role is predominately based out of
Philadelphia at our new Innovation Center, but some travel to our main campus
location in Malvern may be necessary for certain events.

If you’re interested in coming up with the next big fintech app, or want to
take Vanguard’s software engineering to the next level. Please apply at the
posting here - [http://www.vanguardjobs.com/job/7217910/innovation-
developer...](http://www.vanguardjobs.com/job/7217910/innovation-developer-
malvern-pa/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2016 Innovation of the Year EdTech Winner
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is a leading provider of Artificial Intelligence technology to
Education industry. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant improves students
learning, teachers' productivity, and scalability of high quality education.
Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in
the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Research Engineers (Senior: PhD, Junior: Masters)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
sburk
Blue Code | Product Owner/Project Manager, Elixir developer | Remote or Onsite
(Vienna) | [https://bluecode.com/en/](https://bluecode.com/en/)

Blue Code is completely anonymous and fully secure mobile payment solution in
Europe (Austria and Germany). Consumers currently pay with Blue Code on their
phone in most of the brick and mortar stores in Austria.

\- Product Owner/Project Manager: Keeps our sprawling product portfolio and
our project roadmap under control, gathers requirements from all business
units and translates them into stories and sprints, and ensures timely
delivery. A technical background is strongly preferred.

\- Elixir Developer: Should be full stack and experienced in running reliable
services. Strong test-driven and quality oriented mindset. Background in Java,
Rails is a plus. Remote for timezones: CET +/\- 5h, Europe preferred.

We value a strong track record in similar positions at previous companies
(API- and mobile app driven). German-speaking is a plus but not required.

Email: s.burkhard@bluecode.com

~~~
tom_mellior
Apart from the fact that Austrian law requires you to specify the minimum you
are willing pay, a salary range would also be a welcome gesture to show that
you value your future employees.

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Experienced Python/Django developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | ONSITE, Full-time, VISA

More info and APPLY here:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/398131](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/398131)

We are looking for a strong medior or senior Python/Django developer to join
our international team in Almere, NL. At Elements, we build next generation
applications for a variety of clients, for example Philips, Sanoma, Hi, KPN,
McDonald’s, Telfort, and many more. We are a team of professionals bound
together by our passion for technology, knowledge-sharing and openness.

PERKS * equipment of your choice * budget for personal learning (conferences,
etc.) * free lunch every day * commuting expenses covered (>10km) * relocation
support * working out once a week with our personal trainer * unlimited fresh
grounded coffee, fruits, snacks * Friday afternoon beers and more

[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
jacobr
Textalk Media | Frontend Developer | Gothenburg, Sweden | Full time, ONSITE

Textalk Media is building Prenly, a powerful toolkit for all kind of
publishers that wants to simplify their digital publishing, improve
readability and accessibility, and strengthen their relationship with their
readers.

We're looking for a frontend developer experienced in web application
development with modern JavaScript. Experience with one or more of the
technologies we use in our products is a big advantage. Our frontend and
backend developers work in close cooperation with several developers working
full stack.

Our toolkit consists of three products:

Prenly Admin, admin and CMS written in React and Redux. Prenly Web Reader, web
application written in React. Prenly Native Reader, mobile apps for iOS and
Android written in Swift and Java.

All products have backends written in modern PHP.

Read more at [https://www.prenly.com/careers/front-end-
developer](https://www.prenly.com/careers/front-end-developer) or feel free to
contact me directly at jacob@textalk.se.

------
jevanish
### [http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | Designer / Front
End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s crazy
managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software.

We're a 500 Startups alum, with a growing product with hundreds of paying
customers, and want to bring more great design and experience to our product.

### You:

If you're excited to build an amazing product leading the process from design
through implementation, this is the perfect role for you (with the big equity
to match). You’ll have the chance to bring all your skills together as part of
a team that’s customer driven and excited to make more people love their jobs.
It's a mission you can feel great about working on every day.

You’re an awesome fit for this role if you...

-> Take great pride in your work and obsess over getting the details right.

-> Always look for places to simplify, whether that’s removing a button, or making 30 lines of code work with 5.

-> You love using funnels & analytics, as well as talking to customers, to ensure what you design & build is best for customers.

### Tech stack currently includes (open to changes you advocate for): Rails,
Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

* Interested in the role? Email Jobs at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

------
yawboakye
Meltwater Entrepreneurial School of Technology | Accra, Ghana | Full Time |
ONSITE, VISA

We're a fully sponsored training school for software entrepreneurs in Africa.
We provide full year scholarships for our trainees from Kenya, Ivory Coast,
Nigeria, Ghana, and South Africa. Tress
([https://www.tressapp.co](https://www.tressapp.co)), Devless
([https://devless.io](https://devless.io)), Kudobuzz
([https://kudobuzz.com](https://kudobuzz.com)), Asoriba
([https://asoriba.com](https://asoriba.com)) are some of the companies started
by our alumni.

We're hiring a Software Engineering Fellow. Job description here:
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/2816-meltwater-
entrepreneurial-...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/2816-meltwater-
entrepreneurial-school-of-technology-technology-teaching-fellow/)

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | Full Stack Web Developers | London | ONSITE,
[https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Our mobile and web based SaaS product for marketing & sales teams improves
everything about collecting customer lead data at events, tradeshows and
exhibitions.

We’re 4 years old and growing quickly. Our global customers include Aston
Martin, PayPal, IBM, Vogue and Patagonia.

I’m Andy, one of the co-founders, and right now I'm hiring for PHP full stack
developers to join our team:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer)

Our hiring process includes a video or face-to-face chat and a role-specific
task (which we’ll step through together). If you’re been working at an agency
and would love the opportunity to now focus your efforts on delivering a
successful SaaS product, we could be a great fit :)

More roles here:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs](https://akkroo.com/jobs)

Visa and remote situations vary by role. Got questions? Ask me!
jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

------
dgaur
Elemental Technologies | Senior Platform Engineer | Portland, Oregon | Full-
time, onsite

Elemental empowers top-tier media companies (think: Comcast, DirecTV, ESPN,
FOX, Turner, etc) to deliver premium video experiences to consumers. Real-time
video transcoders. Video Origin Servers. Both AWS cloud solutions and on-prem
big-iron Linux servers.

We have various engineering reqs open:
[http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-
positions](http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-positions). But I’m
personally looking for a low-level software engineer to expand the
capabilities of our Platform team:
[http://www.elemental.com/node/4248](http://www.elemental.com/node/4248). We
handle the foundation software underneath Elemental products: Linux distro
engineering (CentOS, RHEL, Amazon Linux); security; networking;
virtualization; hardware tinkering; etc.

Interested? Questions? dangaur at elemental dot com.

------
adamd_shieldai
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen

We protect service members and innocent civilians with artificially
intelligent systems. With regard to ground combat missions, Shield AI's goal
is to reduce American and civilian casualties to 0 by 2030. Along the way, we
hope to inspire other entrepreneurs to help this community - which is under-
served by tech companies. Help us advance the field of autonomous navigation,
perception, and multi-agent operations. Expect challenging work, broad
responsibility, brilliant colleagues, lots of fun, and the chance to make a
meaningful difference in the lives of millions of people.

We're looking to hire:

\- Software Engineers

\- Embedded/Firmware Engineers

\- Machine Learning Engineers

Focused on solving challenging problems in robotics on small aerial vehicle
platforms.

Feel free to apply at [https://angel.co/shield-
ai/jobs](https://angel.co/shield-ai/jobs) or send me an email adam.dorwart
[at] shield [dot] ai

[http://shield.ai/](http://shield.ai/)

------
karatkier
Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first dedicated
marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned engineers
conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite engineering
companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable hours while
allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's unique
approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and that
they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich database
of the world's interviews.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

Join our elite community of Expert Interviewers.

Karat’s Expert Interviewers are recognized and rewarded for doing a first-
class job as top assessors of technical talent. Every interviewer in the
network is an accomplished engineer. Our interviewers include development
managers from big-tech companies, start-up engineers and freelancers covering
the full technology stack.

Learn more/apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
mclarke
Silicon Valley Bank | API Banking Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite / Remote (US)
[http://docs.svbplatform.com](http://docs.svbplatform.com)

Enable the world of FinTech by building public APIs for commercial banking.
We're using clojure & postgres to expose brand new, easy to use, well
documented RESTful interfaces for clients. Among other projects we work on,
our small team created the technical integration with Stripe that powers Atlas
([https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)). Our team consists of
former Facebook, Disqus, and Standard Treasury (YC S13) engineers; startups
are in our DNA.

With an aggressive roadmap of new products we'd like to launch in 2017, we're
looking to expand our team to help deliver new APIs. While we don't currently
have any full time remote employees on our team, we are open to remote US-
based engineers helping us become a fully-distributed team.

Our interview process is designed to be respectful of your time; we have a
short (~1h quiz) to get a baseline assessment of your technical skills,
followed by a broader parsing problem (~4h project) to understand how you
solve technical problems in a more realistic scenario. Both steps can be
submitted on your schedule. These code samples avoid complications with
whiteboard interviews and establish a consistent sample for all applicants.

Unfortunately, we're not able to provide detailed feedback on individual
submissions, and we can't sponsor visas at this time.

Contact Mike at api-jobs@svb.com for more information and to apply.

[http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/api-
engineer.html](http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/api-engineer.html)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, SRE, Data Scientist, many others | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS/GCP. We're also looking for
data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)
Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
joeriel
PennyMac ([http://pennymacusa.com](http://pennymacusa.com)) Westlake Village,
CA (Ventura County)

PennyMac is a leading national mortgage lender and servicer. Our Capital
Markets/Enterprise Services Technology group is looking for local, on-site
developers to help develop and support our pricing, best-ex and inventory
management systems. We are a small team of dedicated developers who are always
looking for better ways to do things.

If you are passionate about learning new technology, have an aptitude for it,
and are willing to invest the time to learn, we are willing to invest the time
to train you.

Our technology stack includes:

    
    
      - Ruby/Rails
      - Front end awesomeness with Netzke* and ExtJS
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python (for some backend services)
      - Open to new technologies like Clojure/Elixir
    

E-mail me at eric.litwin@pnmac.com if you are interested.

*We are the sponsor of Netzke development ([http://netzke.org/](http://netzke.org/))

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software Engineer | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Tech we use: C#, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, React, Mongo, SQL
Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You might
know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn.
Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. If you're a Senior
Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've scaled to
thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer, you love to
code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're passionate, and most of all
you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Dev-ops Engineers: When you were a kid, you probably took apart every clock in
your house. You might have even put some of them back together. You spot
system issues by watching graphs with only peripheral vision. We use Linux,
Docker, Kubernetes, Mongo, and a lot of other cutting edge technologies. You
have experience in all or some of those but either way you love getting
clusters of systems humming. If you're a systems tinkerer, please apply.

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC: If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We are
looking to grow our team with engineers and managers who want to build
enterprise software that delights users while ensuring the highest level of
security, availability and performance. We're hiring across all of our teams
in SF and NY, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is responsible for
projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value technical
excellence, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to an engineering
culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as well as
mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our Engineering Values:
[https://asa.na/14g](https://asa.na/14g) Our co-founder Dustin on why work-
life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
kgp7
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's ■■■■■■ team is looking for both junior and experienced engineers to
work on big data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed
systems. As a part of this team you will use machine learning at very large
scale to build ■■■■■■■■ systems.

Requirements: - Ability to code in any statically typed language, excellent
understanding of Data Structures and Algorithms - Experience and interest in
Distributed Computing.

Nice to have: - Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka - Hands on
experience with Hadoop or large scale distributed processing.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems)

If interested send your resume to appleMLjobApps@group.apple.com

NOTE : As of this moment we are not looking for new college grads and
applicants should ideally have more than 2 years experience.

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Software Engineers | London | ONSITE, VISA
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. To power all of this, we're leveraging open
data as well as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
daxhuiberts
Salonized | Front-end Developer | Amsterdam | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Salonized eliminates the time-consuming and tedious task of scheduling
appointments, managing inventory, calling to confirm appointments and sending
out reminders. Salonized is designed for all kinds of salons: single person
businesses, large businesses with numerous employees and multiple locations,
and everything in-between.

We’re a small 10 person team located in the center of Amsterdam. We’re
bootstrapped and quickly growing our revenue every month and starting to scale
up to meet our demands. Our clients value our support, ease of use and quality
very highly, which are also our own biggest priorities. You can see the
passion to create a high quality product within each of the team members.

Want to know more? Visit the following pages or send me an email at
dax@salonized.com.

Front-end developer - [https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/front-end-
developer](https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/front-end-developer)

------
kolme
TripsByTips | Berlin, Germany | Full stack or front end developer ONSITE |
[https://en.tripsbytips.com/](https://en.tripsbytips.com/)

Our team needs support to rebuild our core application from scratch. We are
looking for enthusiastic front end and/or PHP/JS full stack developers eager
to design and work with a young, dynamic team.

TripsByTips is a multilingual crowdsourcing platform to produce useful travel
content (text, photos, geodata) with 15,000 freelancers in 106 countries and
we build software as a geo-service.

The tools we currently use: PHP (Micro-)Frameworks: Symfony, Silex, Slim,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, React, ECMAScript 2015/2016, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
Docker, Kubernetes, Gitlab.

Lene Giese looks forward to your questions and application (030-616528400,
tripsbytips.jobs@gmail.com)

[https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickle...](https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickler-php/)

------
eoqbe_ds
QBE | Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientists, Senior Data Engineers |
London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE

We're one of the world's largest insurers, managing $4Bn of policies, covering
a large number of domains: Energy, Cyber, Property, Marine and Casualty, to
name a few. We specialize in commercial insurance and we handle often large
and complex risks.

You will be helping us to better forecast the risks our current and
prospective clients face, so that we manage and price our policies more
accurately by leveraging the rich customer and claims data in combination with
growing external sources like credit, census, telematics, GPS, and social
media data.

You will also help us with modelling customer acquisition and retention, fraud
detection, as well as with identifying and prototyping new technology.

Stack-wise, we are a Python shop (scikit-learn, Tensorflow, Flask, PySpark,
celery). We use Docker and Ansible but we plan to move to Kubernetes and
Terraform.

Attractive Package including Health Insurance, Bonus, Pension, Flexible
Working

CONTACT: qbe.eo.ds@gmail.com (please mention this list when you get in touch)

For more info:

[https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR-...](https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR---London/Senior-Data-Scientist_206394-1)

[https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR-...](https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR---London---Plantation-Place/Python-Software-Engineer_206396-1)

[https://qbeeurope.com/](https://qbeeurope.com/)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Science Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

Principal Software Engineer - Data Science Platform

Senior Software Engineer - Data

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for principal level engineers with a background in Java/Spark
and knowledge of machine learning/data science. You'll be coming in to build
out our machine learning engine that'll drastically improve our understanding
of sharing data. You'll be the conduit between our data engineering and our
data science team here.

If you're interested in joining our machine learning efforts and exploring all
the use cases of activating social sharing data, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name. Feel free to read
more about the role here: go.sharethis.com/datarole

------
jays
Naked Apartments (Zillow brand) | Lead Engineer, Ruby on Rails | New York, NY
| ONSITE

Naked Apartments is seeking an extraordinary Lead Software Engineer who is
excited to foster creativity and challenge team members to take their skills
to the next level. In addition to leading the team, you will be expected to
spend a significant amount of time participating in the design and
implementation of the products and services your team is responsible for.

We're committed to providing fulfilling, challenging and interesting
positions, while maintaining a healthy work/life balance. And we're committed
to making a difference for tens of thousands of renters, everyday.

To help achieve our goals, we're building the best environment for developer
creativity. We are looking for engineers who are excited to be working on the
whole life cycle of software development.

More info about position at:

[http://streeteasy.com/jobs/openings?j=P6826](http://streeteasy.com/jobs/openings?j=P6826)

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany | KIWI.KI GmbH | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Embedded Engineer

KIWI.KI's goal is to replace the physical key and to revolutionize key
management. Our smart access-as-a-service solution KIWI allows users to unlock
doors completely hands-free with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our
KIWI App.

The development team is an interdisciplinary mix, covering the full range from
hardware and firmware development through systems, web, and mobile. Our
highest priority is safeguarding the privacy and security of our users. We
believe that it’s possible to have a connected system without gathering huge
amounts of information on the private lives of our customers.

Tech stack overview: bare-metal C, CoreOS, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, Django, Flask. Apply at:
[https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~25) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
YouView
YouView | Software Engineer (Cloud) Junior, Mid and Senior Levels | London |
Onsite| About us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g)

Part of YouView's technical strategy is to move functionality to the cloud,
and we are running several exciting projects doing exactly this. We use the
latest cloud infrastructure, services, development tools & practices and are
always looking for new ways to improve.

Our technical stack: CloudFormation, Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, EC2,
Lambda, S3, Dynamo. Because of the microservice style architecture, we are
able to take polyglot approach to find the most effective solutions (Node,
Clojure, Go, Python, Ruby & Java)

You don’t have to know all of the languages listed, what we are looking for is
a mastery in one and a strong passion for learning the latest technologies and
curiosity to move around different stacks.

If this sounds like you reach out at victoria.daug@youview.com

------
aprioni
Measurence | OpenWrt / Embedded Engineer | NYC, Milan (Italy) | Full time,
remote \------ Our vision 90% of the economy lives offline but we know very
little of what happens there. Our vision is to quantify and understand the
physical world around us to improve business decision making. We analyze
people behavior in physical spaces by collecting millions of data points with
our simple, plug&play WiFi sensor and we build algorithms that delivers
actionable analytics from the physical world. \------ Who we are We are a
committed to creating a strong culture based on the values we live by:
Transparency, Honesty, Autonomy, Curiosity, Commitment, Approachability,
Creativity, Collaborativity, Frugality, Ownership, Focus. We believe that
while implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and interest can
trump experience: we are willing to take a chance on someone who wants to step
up! \------ You will be responsible of maintaining and developing the firmware
of our IoT sensors that get deployed inside our customer's stores all over the
world.

We are looking for a software engineer who:

\- has experience as a systems developer and has worked on servers /
infrastructure implementation \- has experience developing on OpenWrt (ideally
porting / testing it on new devices) \- has experience on linux platform
development (development / network services management, troubleshooting etc.)
\- has knowledge of network protocols both at low and high level (ranging from
WiFi protocols to SSH) \- understands the basic of the GSM and 3G stack

Timezone requirement: UTC+/-1 or UTC-5

To apply, email your LinkedIn Url (like: www.linkedin.com/in/alessandroprioni)
AND the link of this thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023198))
to aprioni@measurence.com cc’ing recruiting-openwrt@measurence.com

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | full stack, backend | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun!

We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at home.
We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just happens.
We're currently helping over a million families world wide.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 3 years of experience to join
our development team.

We work primarily with Ruby on Rails / Redis / MySQL on top of AWS services
(EC2, Cloudfront, S3, etc).

Interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks, growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events, etc.

Required skills:

• Well-rounded engineer (data structures, algorithms, clean code, etc). • Care
deeply about your work and about the success of your projects. • Relentless in
finding simple, elegant solutions to complex problems. • The more active you
are on Github, Bitbucket, etc, the better!

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com

------
rumpope
Fusionetics | Support & Feature Developer | ATL | 70-90K + benefits | Full-
time, REMOTE or ONSITE, prefer driving distance to Atlanta for occasional
meetups | fusionetics.com

Fusionetics is seeking a junior to mid-level engineer to help support its
mobile and web apps which provide performance healthcare solutions to elite
sports, healthcare, and fitness across the world.

We need a problem solver and maker to be point person for supporting our
growing team with clear and fast growth opportunities to build new features as
well. We use C#, angular, MSSQL, MongoDB, PhoneGap, and who knows what by next
year.

Team is currently three developers moving fast, low BS, low tech debt. Daily
standup and then work when you work, checking in the next day.

Hiring process: online form, phone screen, tech interview, offer. You will
speak to your future manager, be given a weeks sampling of tasks that you
would work on, an active project list for this role, and you will speak to the
team that you would work for.

Get in touch: productJobs@fusionetics.com

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Lead Full Stack Rails Developer |
Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix, but specifically
I'm hiring a developer to join my small team - "Better Data Engineering". We
are a small team that is responsible for Stitchfix's famous "Style Profile",
and other similar data intensive customer facing features. We work closely
with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our customers
better using the information they provided while not being creepy :-)

    
    
               ,---.             Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service.
             .((___))            Search Instagram for #stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot 
           ,'  `---' `.          about us, how much our customers love us and you'll get 
          / |========| \         an idea of our business. 
         /  |/\/\/\/\|  \        
        /  /|/\/\/\/\|\  \       Come back when you're done.  
       /__/ |========| \__\      
      ////  |________|  \\\\     
      ""'   [||||||||]   `""     
            `""""""""'          
    
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer at Stitchfix and the hiring manager for this position. Here is a job
posting roughly covering this role:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v...).
and Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

~~~
doctorcroc
What is going on with this post?

~~~
galori
What do you mean?

I just used some ASCII art to make it more fun. (Is that what you meant?)

------
transfix
Transfix | Front-end Engineers, Back-end Engineers, Product Manager,
Implementation Engineer | NYC | On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $800B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery.

We're looking for mid-sr (3+ yrs) front-end and back-end engineers to join our
team and a mid-sr product manager. We're also looking for our first
implementation engineer.

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

You can read about our culture here:
[https://goo.gl/YwAoRH](https://goo.gl/YwAoRH)

Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > Optional Take-
Home Exercise > On-site Interview (3hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs
site:([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix))

------
youmin
Nexiona | Frontend and backend developers | Barcelona (Spain) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

* Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)

* HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: iot, rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, javascript, node.js, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* one week every 4-6 we spend time together in our Barcelona office

------
costent
Bloomon | Senior Front-end Developer | Amsterdam, Netherland | Full-Time, ON-
SITE or REMOTE | [https://www.bloomon.nl/](https://www.bloomon.nl/) \-
[https://www.bloomon.co.uk/](https://www.bloomon.co.uk/)

Qualifications: \- React.js + redux or very experienced with a high-level
Javascript framework such as React.js, Vue.js, Angular.js, or Ember.js \- ES6
/ Babel with webpack \- Unit testing

Bonus (not necessary): \- Nightwatch.js or Selenium \- React sagas \- Grid
layouts based on e.g. react-flexbox-grid or Bootstrap \- Unit or end-to-end
testing \- Material UI

Job description:

Building user facing features, interface, APIs and core functions. Build
reusable code and libraries for future use. Ensure the technical feasibility
of UI/UX designs. Capable of testing across multiple browsers, platforms.
Optimize application for maximum speed and scalability.

Contact Teddy to apply: teddy.dimitrova@bloomon.nl

------
hnchiresnewgrad
Honest question, is there any room for new grads in these posts? Seems
everyone wants senior engineers. I've been looking for a position for months
now and as a new grad this seems damned near impossible. I'm trying to
evaluate whether reaching out to anyone in these threads is worth it. I
understand this may be the wrong thread to ask this.

~~~
mucle6
I've had a few internships and I was lucky and ended up getting a full time
position while I was still in school. I'm about to graduate and I can tell you
that I'm having some (minimal) luck getting responses. I have 2.5 years of
experience including my capstone. Most of my experience is with the backend so
I'm just applying to positions that are looking for that.

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/) |
Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE

Genomics plc is an ambitious genome analytics business formed in 2014 by four
leading scientists at the University of Oxford. There will be an explosion in
human genomic data linked to health and other phenotypic outcomes and the
company’s vision is to bring together these data and develop sophisticated
analytical methods for its interpretation in various scientific contexts.

We are seeking a Data Visualization Developer to work on our platform for the
statistical interpretation of genetic data.

This role is based in our central Oxford office, and further information can
be found at [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Applications consisting of a
cover letter and CV should be sent to recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

------
microbie
Mapcreator | www.maps4news.com | Eindhoven - the Netherlands| ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced front-end developer (Javascript, D3) and a
growth hacker. Mapcreator creates cloud based cartographic software for
newsrooms and has a atrong international client base. We are a young fast
growing company, just past the start-up phase. Using our unique technology and
a world covering database (OSM, Here) we create low entry tools for journalist
and graphic artists. We are situated in the centre of Eindhoven, in the south
of the Netherlands. The application process consists of two rounds of
interviews. For the developer there also will be a small programming trial,
done at your own time/pace, i.e. not live. Feel free to contact us.

[https://mapcreator.eu/front-end](https://mapcreator.eu/front-end)

[https://mapcreator.eu/growth-hacker](https://mapcreator.eu/growth-hacker)

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Engineer - Platform (DevOps) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/570628](https://spothero.com/careers/570628)

Senior Engineer - Platform (Data)-
[https://spothero.com/careers/242762](https://spothero.com/careers/242762)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

~~~
mring33621
In Chicago, SpotHero may park you under the train tracks, where stuff like
this can fall on your car:
[http://imgur.com/a/mSwr5](http://imgur.com/a/mSwr5)

~~~
blueline
"SpotHero may park you under" makes it sound like you the customer don't have
a choice - you are always notified when the spot you are choosing is under El
tracks. You're free to pick a different one.

------
ksowocki
I'm a week late, but it's because I've been out on parental leave. Yes, you
read that correct folks: I'm at a startup that has a decent parental leave
policy!

================================================================================================

Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality,
Unity/Unreal Engineer, Business Development

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
taylorcooney
We're a high growth, exciting company committed to transforming the world of
work with beautiful mobile software and we're looking for a Android Developer
to join our passionate and talented team.

Nudge Rewards’ mission is to reinvent team performance for the non-desk
workforce. We change the lives of team members by creating a compelling,
connected and winning environment – a job people will love. We help our
customers drive sales and profitability by using software to accelerate team
performance.

SKILLS & REQUIREMENTS

You have 3+ years of experience building and shipping Android apps; other
platform experience is a bonus but not required. You are excited to take
ownership over features or entire projects, seeing them straight through to
release. You have learned to write high quality code while maintaining a
regular release schedule. You can make informed technology and implementation
decisions and justify them. You are very comfortable with Git and GitHub. You
are legally able to work in Canada. About Nudge Rewards

WHY JOIN NUDGE REWARDS?

We are passionate about building apps that are simultaneously fun and useful.
We're excited about the thought of scaling the platform to support 1M+ users
in 2017. We are a place where you can practice your craft, grow your skill
set, move up (and over), and build yourself into whatever you aspire to be.
Health and wellness benefits spending plan, and a personal learning budget for
conferences, classes, etc. of your choice. A results focused culture with
flexible work hours and schedules. Fun company hangouts (summer / winter
retreats, milestone celebrations and socials). Lots of fun food and drink
perks, including Thursday catered lunches.

Apply Here => [http://nudgerewards.com/about/mobile-android-
developer.html](http://nudgerewards.com/about/mobile-android-developer.html)

------
mglauser
Techtonica.org | San Francisco Bay Area | Instructor | Full-Time | $90K+ and
possible benefits | Onsite

Techtonica is a new Bay Area nonprofit that works with tech companies to offer
free tech training, living and childcare stipends, and job placement to local
women and non-binary femme adults in need.

We're currently seeking a full-time instructor in San Francisco who can relate
to the target audience on as many levels as possible—our students are low-
income women and non-binary femme adults local to the Bay Area and 75% people
of color.

The salary goal is $90,000 or more, with less to start while we secure
sponsors. We can offer benefits if needed, but unfortunately at this time we
can't offer a visa or relocation assistance. This role is from 9-6 M-F, ~1
evening per week, and 1-2 Saturdays per month. We're looking for:

* Prior experience teaching and developing curriculum and at least 2 years of professional experience in web development (any language should be fine)

* Hard-working fervor for diversity in tech, guiding learning, and empowering local women and non-binary adults with low incomes

* Ability and willingness to manage volunteers who help with workshops and developing open-source curriculum

* Etc.: [https://techtonica.org/careers/](https://techtonica.org/careers/)

Because this role involves a lot of people-interacting, it might be best if
you're extroverted or at least an ambivert, but you should also respect the
space needed by introverts, especially since you'll be working closely with
the founder, who is an introvert.

The interviewing process involves a Google Hangout interview, writing a lesson
plan, and teaching a technical concept. Please send a link to your LinkedIn
profile, other personal page, or resume to info@techtonica.org.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Back-end Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will: \- Develop the core consumer facing product,
which currently uses Ruby and JavaScript with a little bit of Python thrown
in. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer feedback and
metrics. \- Develop tools to support our internal operations team and help
automate as much as possible. We want someone passionate (possibly bordering
on the obsessive) about improving operational efficiency \- Work closely with
our designer to implement a high quality, modern front end experience, so a
keen eye for design is favorable \- Finally, you’ll have the trust and
autonomy to work creatively through solutions to problems. We don’t just say
this, we mean it. We will expect and encourage you to experiment, innovate and
adapt on new and existing features.

The stats: Eng team = 3 developers + 2 designers |Total company size 12 | £8m
Series A raised March 2017

The package: £50-65k depending on experience | All the normal perks you would
expect + £3k to spend on your perfect tech setup | Flexible working (we
actually mean this!)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please send your CV and a link to anything else you think might
be relevant, such as your personal website or GitHub profile, to
alistair@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118)

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Javascript Engineer (First Hire) | New York | Onsite

Vitally.io is looking for a first engineering hire to join us before we go
though Techstars this summer.

What we're looking for: An ideal teammate for us is a front-end focused senior
developer who is quick learning and adaptable. We'd like you to initially own
a good amount of our front-end and dive in where ever else is needed (back-
end, devops, etc).

Our tech stack is evolving quickly, but we're building the front-end in
React/Redux + Typescript, the backend in Node + Typescript + Postgres + Kafka,
and will be hosting on AWS. Experience with any of those technologies is a
plus, but we're open to speaking with strong engineers who we know will pick
things up quickly. Any experience building data-intensive applications is also
a plus.

As we grow, you'll be able to take a significant leadership role within our
engineering team. You'll also have the opportunity to be a member of the team
as we go through the Techstars NYC summer session, working alongside some of
the most promising startups and talented entrepreneurs in New York.

A little bit about us: Vitally is an early stage startup building an analytics
platform to help Customer Success teams quantify and target their engagement.
We're still in stealth mode, but we're backed by Techstars and are moving
quickly.

Jamie (CEO) is a repeat entrepreneur with proven success as the former CTO/co-
founder of Pathgather (another Techstars startup). Patrick (CTO) is an MIT
engineer with experience managing high-value customer relationships with some
of the largest banks and hedge funds in the world. We value transparency,
diversity, giving back, and questioning convention and we're building a
company that does the same. If that sounds interesting, we'd love to speak
with you.

You can reach me at patrick@vitally.io

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and familiarity with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
alexisdeschamps
Guidewire | Kraków, Poland | Full Time | ONSITE

==== WE ARE ====

Guidewire is the best software company that you’ve never heard of. Guidewire
is a 1,300 person, publicly traded (NYSE:GWRE) software company specializing
in Property & Casualty (P/C) Insurance. Business Insider repeatedly ranks
Guidewire as a top tech employer in Silicon Valley; and we are honored to be
voted by employees as a “Best Place to Work” on Glassdoor.

==== LOOKING FOR ====

We are looking for passionate and experienced Software Engineers to design and
develop high-quality, modern software solutions. Located near the historic Old
Town, the Kraków Development Center offers a chance to work on cutting edge
technologies. We are a small (but growing!) team of experienced professionals
working on Guidewire's newest digital offerings. Visit
[http://careers.guidewire.pl/](http://careers.guidewire.pl/) or email me
directly at alexis.deschamps@gmail.com

------
burnout1540
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring experienced developers to work on our two flagship products,
HelloSign and HelloWorks. We have open front-end and full-stack positions (PHP
or Elixir).

Our typical hiring process is quick, involving a phone screen and two on-site
interviews.

More info about the just launched HelloWorks (Elixir & React/Redux) here: *
[https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks](https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks)
* [http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-
channel...](http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channels-and-
redux/)

Job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign)

------
repspark
RepSpark | Senior .NET Helpdesk Developer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

We’re a casual, twelve-person software development team based in Orange
County, CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with
intuitive and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to
place bulk orders for brick and mortar stores (e.g. how O’Neill ends up in
Tilly’s or how Armada ends up on Backcountry).

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, IIS, and Git
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We’re looking for Senior .NET Developers (C#, MVC, SQL Server) with 5+ years
of professional experience to lead our customer helpdesk initiative.

Side note: we finally set up our ping pong table after moving to our new
office space. Spontaneous 1v1s and 2v2s are in full swing again!

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
Hawkeye01
Hawk-Eye Innovations | Software Engineer | Basingstoke & London, UK | Full
Time, Permanent | ONSITE |
[https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers](https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers)

Hawk-Eye is at the cutting edge of sports technology and now works with many
of the world’s largest sports federations, broadcasters and sponsors

Our computer vision team develop highly optimized, real-time, computer vision
algorithms to build systems which process billions of pixels per second. The
graphics team work on 3D rendering and augmented reality in the challenging
environment of broadcast TV.

We use the latest C++ features supported by Visual Studio. QT and Boost are
used throughout the organisation. Computer vision teams use CUDA, OpenCV and
occasionally SSE/AVX. The graphics team are looking for skills in DirectX and
OpenGL.

Email us with your CV and a cover letter to apply now.
apply@hawkeyeinnovations.com

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston ONSITE

    
    
         **************
         = What we do =
         **************
    

We're helping shippers make the right logistics decisions at the right times
by tracking pallets and running analysis on the global supply chain to figure
out what the hell is going on. (Think Skynet for Logistics if we gave skynet a
finger to touch every shipment in the world and we didn't try to kill
everybody).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technolgy.

We have some funding, customers, interesting strategic partners, and are
growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
        ***************
        = Looking for = 
        ***************
    

\- Senior full stack web developer

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@armada.ai
(it'll either go to Marc or Konstantin)

~~~
mrgreenfur
Looks cool. Are you hiring Product folks anytime soon?

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | Sr.Software Engineer (Cloud Platform Engineer) | New York, NY
(relocation is available)| Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

Our Cloud team develops the software that runs MongoDB in the cloud at a
global scale. We are looking for our founding platform engineer on this team
who will be tasked to challenge the status quo - taking on what others thought
was impossible. If you have any interest in working with various OO languages
& love challenges, this might be the role for you.

Do you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at
JC@mongodb.com or apply here [http://grnh.se/c6pf3h1](http://grnh.se/c6pf3h1)

\--- If you have any interest, this is a short post from InfoWorld
([http://spr.ly/60078rGKH](http://spr.ly/60078rGKH)), which named MongoDB
Atlas (our newest cloud offering) one of its 2017 Technology of the Year! ---

------
mbloom1915
National Grid | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE

National Grid is currently seeking a Software Engineer who is passionate about
solving problems and working in a fast-paced environment to design, develop
and install software solutions. This position is full-time and based in our
Waltham Technology Laboratory. You will be working in an exciting start-up
environment with the benefits and support of one of the largest energy
companies in the country.

Knowledge & Experience Required: \- Ability to develop software in C, C++, C#,
Java or other selected languages \- Excellent knowledge of Relational
Databases, SQL and ORM technologies (JPA2, Hibernate) \- Experience in
developing web applications using at least one popular web framework (JSF,
Wicket, GWT, Spring MVC) \- BS Degree in Computer Science, Engineering, or
equivalent \- Minimum 5 years industry experience (tech, not utility specific)

Please reach out to matthew.bloom@nationalgrid.com if interested.

------
gliffy-hn
Gliffy | Sr. DevOps Eng | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, no visa |
[https://www.gliffy.com/jobs/](https://www.gliffy.com/jobs/)

Gliffy is hiring for a Senior DevOps Engineer in SOMA, San Francisco!

We're a profitable startup that is expanding, in a building that has awesome
views, and a patio for eating outside. Gliffy employees are encouraged to work
Mondays and Fridays from home, and come into the office Tues-Thurs for team
building. We're building using a modern stack with Node.JS and Java backends
running inside Docker containers on Chef managed AWS instances. We're looking
for an engineer with an operations leaning, who has great breath/depth in
running production applications in the cloud.

If your tired of feeling like a cog in a large company, come join a small team
where you know everyones name and your work will making a lasting impact on
end users who use our products!

------
bitliner_w
Wonderflow | Senior NodeJS Backend Developer | Amsterdam | Onsite, Full-time |
[http://www.wonderflow.co](http://www.wonderflow.co)

Company:

Wonderflow is building the fastest and accurate software platform, to
translate any kind of unstructured text into actionable insights. Exciting
working environment, with main office in Amsterdam and global clients. Our
customer base includes world's best brands such as Philips, J&J, Nestlé,
TomTom, KLM, Beiersdorf, Samsung, De'Longhi etc.

Responsibilities:

\- Analyze, design, implement, and test software for Big Data analytics for
the enterprise market \- Use and manage Linux servers and MongoDB Database
Technologies: \- NodeJS (ES6), MongoDB, Ansible, Docker, Angular 1/4

Requirements:

\- 3 years of experience in NodeJS; 3 years of experience in MongoDB \-
Proficiency in spoken and written English

Salary:

\- 45k-60k

Bonus:

\- lunch provided \- stock options for key hire

Contacts: \- giovanni@wonderflow.co \-
[http://www.wonderflow.co](http://www.wonderflow.co)

------
xwilders
BEYOND LABS | Javascript Full Stack Developer | London £35-45k + up to 1%
equity | ONSITE | FULL TIME & INTERNS

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets. Ultimately, we believe
companies do best when employees are empowered to take initiatives, rather
than constrained by outdated budgets.

You will:

\- Integrate key finance and productivity tools with Beyond, such as Xero,
Asana and Slack

\- Help build ways of viewing and learning from large data sets using
visualisations, chat bots & Machine Learning

\- Work with our talented front and back end teams to deliver whole features -
front end components that users will love, linked to a robust and efficient
back end

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: xavier@bebeyond.co

------
stevenpetryk
Teeps | Full Stack Developer or Frontend or Backend | Rails, React, Redux |
Hourly | Orlando | REMOTE allowed | teeps.org

Teeps is the largest mobile app development consultancy in Orlando. We have an
incredible team of mobile and web developers, and we're looking to bring on
developers who have experience with Rails, React, or both.

We're extremely dedicated to code quality, and to creating an atmosphere that
fosters a collaborative work environment. Every day, we code review one
another, pair program, and work together to reach further for our clients.

We move quickly through the hiring process, and will likely contact you within
hours of your application.

Process: phone screen | technical interview | offer.

To get in touch, just send your resume and cover letter to careers at teeps
org. If you're not into cover letters (I don't blame you), then just give me a
few paragraphs about the best codebase you've ever worked on, and why it's
your favorite.

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
rzimmerman
Planet | SF | System Testbed Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://www.planet.com](https://www.planet.com)

Planet designs, builds, and operates the world's largest fleet of earth
observation satellites. In this role, you will lead test and validation
efforts to improve quality and drive development speed through testing and
validation. You will work closely with cross-functional team members to
develop and maintain a test infrastructure and to test new hardware designs
and software products.

You will work in a lab environment with exposure to hardware, ground support
equipment, and test equipment. Our system testbed is a new and growing
project, so you would be responsible for gathering customer requirements from
other hardware and software engineers and building infrastructure from the
ground up.

The Must Haves:

* Experience working in a lab environment and building/maintaining test hardware fixtures for spacecraft and/or embedded devices

* 3+ years of experience with Python and embedded C programming

* Experience with verification and validation of systems that include embedded software

* Comfortable in a Linux environment

* Experience with continuous integration, automated testing, and build systems

The Nice-to-Haves:

* Experience with AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Aerospace experience, especially with power systems, ADCS, or flight software [https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/15/earth-imaging-company-plan...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/15/earth-imaging-company-plan..). Apply at: [https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=587830](https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=587830)

------
jives
EMEX | Houston TX, Portland OR | Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) | Fulltime,
onsite or remote | www.emexllc.com

EMEX is a rapidly growing online energy broker. We have an innovative reverse
auction platform that lets customers buy cheaper electricity and natural gas
without the hassle. Our proprietary broker management system powers our
internal operations and that of many of our partners.

We're looking for a full-time senior software engineer to join our small team.
You'll primarily work on our extensive backend platform and our frontend
auction experience. You'd be great fit if you've got strong Ruby skills, love
working with large object-oriented systems, and approach your profession with
excellence.

Our primary stack: Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, React.

Ideal candidate will be near Houston, TX or Portland, OR, but I'm open to
remote (in US only) for the right person.

If you'd like to learn more or apply, email me at: ives.j [at] emexllc.com.

------
kevinherron
Inductive Automation |
[https://www.inductiveautomation.com](https://www.inductiveautomation.com) |
Software Engineer | Folsom, CA

Come help develop the future of software used in industrial automation. In
this position, you would join our core product development team. Together, we
work to build our primary product, Ignition.

This position is focused on implementing and maintaining network protocols for
communicating with industrial controllers (PLCs, RTUs, etc…) as well as the
system responsible for bridging data from those implementations into the
Ignition platform. Responsibilities include new feature and protocol
development as well as the maintenance and enhancement of existing
functionality.

We are a tight-knit team of developers working every day to delight customers
worldwide with a product they actually need. If this sounds like something
you’d like to be part of we look forward to talking to you.

Requirements

\- B.S. in Computer Science, or equivalent experience \- Minimum 5 years of
programming experience \- Strong Java 8 skills \- Experience writing server
and networking code \- Experience writing highly concurrent multithreaded code
\- Modern toolchain and source control familiarity, e.g. Maven/Gradle and
Git/Hg Skills Not Required, But a Plus \- Experience with OPC Classic or OPC
UA \- Experience with industrial automation fieldbuses or protocols such as
Modbus, EtherNet/IP, Omron FINS, Siemens S7, Emerson/Fisher ROC, ABB Totalflow
(DB/DB2), etc \- Experience with PLCs and/or PLC programming \- Any other
relevant experience in industrial automation

[https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-
softwar...](https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-software-
engineer-backend)

You can also contact me at my email address in my profile.

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), Node, or PM | Bay Area + remote (we're flexible)
| Full-time and part-time | Competitive salaries depending on experience

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. We're a team that loves to move fast, laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lay in our path, and isn't afraid to spend money
to get the best and leverage our time. If you're an audacious soul looking to
tackle one of the biggest problems that plagues our society today and yearning
to join an experienced team at the ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a slight bias towards developers with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and are a self-motivated developer, hit us up
anyways. Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references to code to us at jobs@zilly.email

~~~
payamg
Is the PM position remote possible?

------
lrodriguez31
8seas | Full Stack Developer/DevOPS/Backend Engineer | New York (Relocation
available) | ONSITE | [https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/10503907/?pathWildcard...](https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/10503907/?pathWildcard=10503907)

A well funded stealth startup led by successful Entrepenaur, Michael Cline, is
seeking DevOps, Backend and Web Engineers to join a dynamic full stack
engineering and Applied Research Team. Current Engineering leadership in place
are alumns from Twitter, Microsoft, eBay, Vine, Amazon and Gilt.

Looking to leverage Machine Learning, AI and Computer Vision to build a truly
disruptive Fashion platform.

The current Tech Stack would leverage functional programming in Scala on a
Finatra Backbone with Kafka for Queuing and Kubernetes for deployment.

To get in touch and get more context please feel free to reach out to me
directly: lrodriguez@iown1.net

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're looking for a backend software developer to assist in development on a
mid-sized e-commerce site, with a focus on developing and maintaining several
open-source projects we own and contribute to. Most development would be on
server-side code, but some experience with front-end technologies is a plus,
as would be experience with DevOps.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Languages / Frameworks

\- Python / Django

\- Typescript / React

Infrastructure

\- Openshift 3 Dedicated (Kubernetes)

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch

Things you'll be doing

\- Using SOAP APIs from a Python application to communicate with other backend
systems.

\- Working on core e-commerce functionality like tax calculation, coupon /
offer redemption, and payment processing.

\- Continually thinking about application security and possible attack /
exploit vectors.

\- Unit testing your code to ensure correctness.

~~~
samoube
We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups.
You’ll work on a lot of different kinds of projects, and you’ll learn a lot
along the way. You’ll do it with reasonable timelines, surrounded by friendly
people who want to see you succeed. A successful candidate will have a passion
for technology and is eager to work alongside and learn from experienced
development leads. To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter
to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

------
mwolf8078
NeuroCite | Co-Founder (Tech) | Santa Monica, CA | REMOTE (Los Angeles
Preferred)

Seeking a motivated Co-Founder from a technology background for an early-stage
health informatics startup. NeuroCite works in biomedical research data
publishing, aggregation, and sharing. Knowledge and proficiency in database
engineering, big data platforms, and cloud architecture is a must. We would
like to find someone who understands the basics of HCUP, Marketscan, Epic,
Cerner, and HIPAA and ideally has a general understanding of the medical
research culture and process. Experience in health informatics (in addition to
being an engineer) definitely gets our attention but is not a requirement. We
seek fresh ideas, inspired people, and new perspectives (particularly from
outside of the medical community) to transform the way that the world does
biomedical research. Please email CV and cover letter to info@neurocite.com.

------
DLarsen
Connexity | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Join a small, tightly-knit Data Science team as we transform our data assets
into valuable business products. Although this group of 4 has a great deal of
industry experience, we've only worked together in this capacity for about a
year. This means that there's still a lot of opportunity and green-field work
ahead of us. The position could be described as a Sr. Data Scientist or
Machine Learning Engineer. We work with billions of records per day and small
hundreds of thousands of (messy!) features. We primarily use Scala/Spark and
Python, but we employ R, Ruby, plain old SQL and other tools on a regular
basis.

We'd like to find someone familiar with Bayesian systems, Random Forest and
other classification. Experience in ad-tech, e-commerce or online retail is a
plus, but we strongly favor hiring someone with the right qualities that
transcend mere familiarity.

More than anything we value sound judgement. It's great if you have loads of
tools in in your tool belt, but you really have to know when it makes sense to
use them.

As you get involved with research or optimization work, we want to have
confidence that you'll have the right intuition about what questions to pursue
and what questions to defer. With our high transaction volume, hundreds of
unique models in production and hundreds of thousands of potential features,
discernment is an essential virtue. We'll always have 5x more questions and
curiosities than we'll have time to chase down. We're looking for that person
whose judgement is guided by experience possesses a knack for uncovering
valuable, actionable insights.

Within our team I lean strongly toward the engineering side of the spectrum,
but I'd be happy to have a conversation about our work. dlarsen@connexity.com
If you're more comfortable going the typical HR route, I can probably
streamline the first phases of communication.

------
th3m477
Blink | Android Developer | London UK | Full Time, ONSITE,
[https://www.joinblink.com](https://www.joinblink.com)

This is an awesome opportunity for a skilful native Android Developer to lead
the next generation of workplace software. Working with the best designers and
engineers in London to produce a new way to interact with applications at work
– via messaging, on desktop and mobile. We’re an engineering and design led
company. We’re about messaging, chat bots, intelligent search and powerful
analytics. But most of all, we’re about making work easier, simpler, better.

Note this is a greenfield project, so we’re after an experienced engineer who
can make technical choices and build a scalable UI based on best-practices and
their own experiences working with native Android apps.

Email us at hello - at - joinblink.com with a CV and links to some of your
projects, Github, LinkedIn, etc.

------
outcomes
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time Onsite/Remote | Founding
Engineer | www.outcomes.com

Our platform helps doctors and their care team track how their patients do
after major surgery or medical treatment using patient-reported outcomes.
Dashboards and visual displays help teams deliver more proactive and
personalized care, while giving them the data to succeed under new value-based
models of payment.

We'll soon be launching the first self-service product on the market and we
need your help as we aim to reach thousands of small practices! We're a small
bootstrapped team with big ambitions and an exciting product roadmap.

If you've got an entrepreneurial mindset, technical chops (our current stack
is MEAN + React, D3.js, Docker, Twilio, AWS), and the ambition to help build a
great company solving some of the most important problems in modern healthcare
get in touch!

Contact Francis Wong (MD), francis@outcomes.com

------
lzucchetti
Airteam - We are looking for a Front-end Dev and a Python Dev for Django
projects. The roles are Sydney based for onsite projects - can be permanent or
contract.

More info on the roles and what we are about Python Dev -->
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/263622758/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/263622758/)
Front-end Dev -->
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/263625049/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/263625049/)

If you don’t want to apply on LinkedIn you can email me on laura [at]
airteam.com.au. I look after getting new crew onboard - no recruiters, we like
to handle everything ourselves. We do a behavioral based interview to learn
more about your skills and experience. Thanks!

------
tomatohs
PubNub | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Come work for one of the few entirely developer focused companies. PubNub Data
provides global cloud infrastructure and key building blocks for realtime
apps. PubNub powers thousands of realtime apps around the world, from
innovative start-ups to globally recognized brands.

We manage 3 million realtime messages per second and 100 million devices per
month. We support over 70 SDKs for mobile, browser, desktop and server. And we
are globally scaled, with 16 points of presence and 99.999% SLAs. Interview
Process: Phone / hangout, a couple interviews, build a realtime app.

We're looking for:

Current Job Openings at PubNub

* Senior Software Engineer

* San Francisco, CA

* Site Reliability/DevOps Architect

* Site Reliability / DevOps Engineer

* IT Helpdesk Technician

* Senior Product Marketing Manager

* Support Escalation Engineer

\--------

You don't see your role listed? Get in touch with us. Check out all our open
positions and apply at: [http://grnh.se/if35o81](http://grnh.se/if35o81)

------
rgbrgb
Open Listings | Full-stack engineer | Silver Lake, CA (East LA) | ONSITE
[https://www.openlistings.com](https://www.openlistings.com)

We're building the simplest and most affordable way to buy a home: e-commerce
for real estate. We help tech savvy buyers shop for homes with expert online
support, then save them a ton of money by refunding half of the buyer agent’s
commission. We're assisting tens of thousands of active buyers in California
and transacting more than one home each day. We're profitable in California
and beginning to expand to other states now.

Team is 4 engineers, 1.5 designers. Interview process would be a phone screen
then some pair programming at our office in Silver Lake, CA in Los Angeles.

[https://openlistings.workable.com/j/C6EEA0389D](https://openlistings.workable.com/j/C6EEA0389D)

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | Software Developer | Munich, Essen | ONSITE, Full-Time,
Part-Time, [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you have any experience with industrial protocols (IEC
60870, IEC 61850, DNP3, OPC, ...) and would like to be part of that, then
please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
wozmirek
KISURA | Software Developers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.kisura.com/](https://www.kisura.com/)

We are looking for experienced software developers to help us build Europe's
first Digital and Personalized Shopping Service for women’s fashion.

Our mission is simple: to send women handpicked outfits tailored to their
budget and style and make them feel beautiful and confident.

What’s in it for you? An opportunity to build a scalable, customer-centered
solution in a quiet office in the middle of Berlin’s famous Kreuzberg
district. Which means easy commute, lots of lunch, meetup and party options
close by.

We are looking for:

\- Software developers (PHP/OOP)

\- Front-end developers (HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3)

\- QA engineers

Speaking German is not required.

How to apply: email me directly at mirek (at) kisura.de :) (I'm the product
manager here).

More info at [https://www.kisura.com/jobs](https://www.kisura.com/jobs).

~~~
discordianfish
Hahaha. "Europe's first Digital and Personalized Shopping Service"

------
fakalaka
Agoda | senior iOS engineer | Bangkok | ONSITE, Full-Time, VISA

Agoda is the largest and fastest growing online hotel booking platform in
Asia, and as a Priceline Group company, we are part of the largest online
travel company in the world. Agoda is growing rapidly and needs more senior
iOS engineers to help us deliver new features. Process: after few Skype calls,
you will be flown in to meet us in person, and show you around the office. The
company also arranges all required paperwork, and helps with relocation for
you and your family.

More details at [https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/senior-ios-
developer/](https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/senior-ios-developer/), or
contact me at kamil.baldyga@COMPANYNAME.com (I'm not a hiring manager, but
hoping for a referral bonus).

We also have bunch of other roles: Android, Backend C#, Scala

------
ckinsey
Lofty Labs | Senior Software Engineer, Consultant | Northwest Arkansas | Full
Time | Onsite preferred

If you’re interested in a full-time and permanent position with Lofty Labs
covering all or any of the area listed below, please get in touch with Addam
Hardy, Director of Engineering at addam@hirelofty.com.

Lofty has work in all of these areas of web based engineering: web app
development (Python, Ruby, JS), REST API development (Python, Ruby),
Devops/SRE (ansible, AWS, Lofty Labs is a certified AWS partner and pays for
AWS certifications for engineers), Docker (Lofty Labs is a Docker core
contributor), command line tools built in Go, ETL pipelines managing large
amounts of retail data or social data, applying machine learning/augmented
intelligence/data science/graph theory to existing business processes, in
addition to a few other areas that we explore and change regularly.

Come have fun with us.

------
taber
Intact Design ([https://intact.design/](https://intact.design/)) | Berkeley,
CA; Madison, WI | Full-time; INTERN | Onsite

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
software engineers with interest in computational geometry/geometric
processing, computational physics/engineering, and building beautifully
elegant user experiences for complicated technical software.

Our stack: * C++ for performance-critical finite element code * Ruby on Rails
for server code * React + Three.js + regl on the frontend

Our competitive advantage comes from a combination of software architecture
innovation and a super accessible user experience, so we need people who value
these two pillars of their craft.

We'd love to hear from you! Email: ataber[AT]intact-solutions[DOT]com

------
Magevo
Evozon Systems | PHP Magento Developer | Cluj-Napoca, Romania | Onsite

We’re a software and consulting services company, working with a wide range of
web based, mobile and desktop products and applications across several domains
and industries, with a slight focus on eCommerce and Enterprise Content
Management applications.

You will be part of our dedicated Magento team within the PHP department,
which is the largest such team in the region and prides itself with technical
proficiency as well as over 5 years of experience with Magento projects.
Within this team, you will be working closely with other professionals to
write quality code and deliver efficient software solutions.

Full Job Description here: [https://www.evozon.com/careers/job-
opportunities/php-magento...](https://www.evozon.com/careers/job-
opportunities/php-magento-developer)

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Mobile Engineers | New York, San Francisco, Chicago,
Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel | VISA transfer OK |
www.thoughtworks.com/

ABOUT US:

As technology consultants, we work with a variety of clients that hire us to
solve complex and interesting problems. Each client we work with gives us a
new perspective and a broad exposure to different technologies, which leads to
a pretty unlimited learning environment. If you have a passion for exploring
new technologies, chances are you’ll fit right in.

MOBILE @ THOUGHTWORKS:

Our Mobile Engineers partner with our clients to define their mobile strategy
and are hands-on in building applications that can scale an enterprise system.
We create enterprise mobile applications that are clean, well-tested, scalable
and deployed in a CI/CD pipeline.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR:

Ideal candidates have been working in the mobile space for a few years, have
led a few mobile teams, can lead mobile strategy, and care about best
practices like testing and continuous delivery.

We are particularly interested in engineers with iOS experience, particularly
those who are well-versed with Swift 3.0 or Swift 2.0.

We have a strong preference for candidates with previous experience full stack
development experience, as the nature of consulting means working on projects
with a huge variety in scale, scope and technology. However, we are open to
considering candidates without previous full stack experience if there is a
strong desire to learn from our full stack developers, DevOps engineers, etc.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

APPLY at [https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-
jobs](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-jobs)

------
97-109-107
180heartbeats + JUNG v MATT

Warsaw, Poland. Full time on location in an experimental lab of three people.

## Interaction designer with front-end skills

* Research-first, up to date with trends and topics in the industry and in general

* You have your own way of looking at things

* Experience with interactive prototypes (Framer, Atomic, Proto, Pixate, Processing)

* Experience with basic front end (landing pages, layouts, CSS dirty tricks)

* Nice to have - UX knowledge or knowing a bit about data visualization and a brush with graphic design

## Creative technologist

* You're a tech generalist/hacker kind of person

* You get things done with any mix of technologies

* Built more prototypes than finished products

* Balanced between hardware and software

* Can carry out feasibility research on your own

* Ordered electronic parts from suppliers before

* Familiar with any of: NodeJS, Python, Ruby

* Acquainted with popular SBC like Arduino, Raspberry Pi and their derivatives

* Preferably leaning towards UNIX

More details here:
[http://lab.180hb.com/opportunities/](http://lab.180hb.com/opportunities/)

------
cj
Localize | Senior Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite / Remote

Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)) is building
tools to help companies launch their products in other countries and
languages. Our mission: unify the internet by breaking down language barriers,
allowing companies, services, and information to be freely accessible to
anyone + everyone, anywhere. Founded by YC + Techstars alum, 3x revenue growth
in 2016, near cashflow neutral in 2016.

We're a team of 8 including 3 engineers. On-site in SF (4th & Brannan)
preferred for this role, but will consider remote.

We're looking for senior engineers with 4-10+ years of real-world experience +
expert level Javascript experience. Small company offering large-company
benefits, without the bureaucracy. Competitive salary + equity, 401k + 4%
matching, 100% company-paid health, dental, vision and life insurance,
generous PTO, paternity & maternity leave, charity donation matching, plus the
standard startup stuff like bean bags + free food + new computer ;)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node, MongoDB, Redis, AWS.
    
      —  Use native browser APIs, deep understanding of Javascript (w/o jQuery or frameworks).
    
      —  Solid understanding of MVC patterns.
    
      —  Excited by (and experience with) learning and managing a large + complex code base. 
    
      —  Understanding of unit / integration testing, TDD, and security best practices.
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
      —  Bonus points for UI / UX / design experience or management experience.
    

Apply here: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

Timeline: ASAP, but flexible up to a couple months.

Relocation: Financial assistance, TN visa, H1B, O1 visa if applicable.

------
nsrivast
Twine | Full-Stack Developer, Data Scientist | New York, NY | Part-time,
onsite [https://www.twinelabs.com](https://www.twinelabs.com)

Twine helps companies hire from within. Our algorithms recommend high-
potential employees for open roles, enabling HR/Talent execs to reduce
attrition and save massively on hiring.

We just signed up our first Fortune 1000 customers and are looking for
experienced developers to work part-time but onsite (20-40 hrs/week, midtown
Manhattan). We’ve had success in the past with senior engineers in-between
gigs or looking for freelance work.

Current openings: \- Full stack [Django/Postgres] \- Data science
[Python(scikit)/R]

You know how to build secure, scalable, enterprise-strength software. You also
know the (high) quality and value of your work, and you work for market rates.

Please send a portfolio/resume to careers@twinelabs.com if interested.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Who we are? relayr is a well-funded and rapidly expanding start-up based in
Berlin and Munich. We have an extremely international and very friendly team,
who build and maintain a full IoT technology stack. We are shaping the IoT
world and building the future! Let’s do it together!

We are actively hiring for the following positions: NodeJS Developer, Scala
Developer, Full Stack Developer, JavaScript Engineer, Security Specialist,
DevOps...and many more :)

Check out our career page for more details. You can also apply there directly,
if any position sparks your interest!
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
temuze
Moat | Engineers, PMs, Designers | NYC, SF, Sydney, London | FULLTIME, ONSITE

Moat is an analytics startup with products in two areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro. It's great to work
here! I've been here for about four years and everyone's really talented and
the problems are interesting.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

We're hiring pretty much across the board - engineers, PMs, designers,
recruiters, etc. Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at
[http://moat.com/jobs](http://moat.com/jobs).

The interview process involves a short coding assignment, 1-2 phone interviews
and onsite.

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Palo Alto,
CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love
building things and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a
huge slow moving industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Full Stack Developer and VP of Tech | Austin, TX | Onsite
[https://www.ticketcity.com/](https://www.ticketcity.com/)

We are an eCommerce marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater).
If you get sh*t done, value empowerment and love working on a close-knit dev
team, we want you!

What we offer: 100% Medical/Dental/Vision/Life + 401k with 3% company
contribution + Profit Share Added to 401k + Ticket Credit + Quarterly Bonus
Incentives + More!

Our stack: Javascript, jQuery, React, MS-SQL, ElasticSearch, Node.js, .NET

Local Candidates Highly Preferred: [https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-
ticketcity.html](https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-ticketcity.html)

Feel free to email me (Caitlin) at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more
about the roles, the Dev team or life at as a TicketCitizen!

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Product Engineer (Full Stack) | Shoreditch, London Full Time

Apply here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/232300](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/232300)

Pusher is a communication layer for application developers that routes data at
scale and in realtime.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and
affects everything we do.

We want to improve the lives of other developers by solving hard problems for
them, and by freeing them from operating and maintaining their own
infrastructure. We’re passionate about developer experience and making our
APIs as easy to use as we can.

Product Engineers turn our resilient platform into products that make our
customers feel like they have superpowers.

------
chasemp
Wikimedia Foundation | Operations Engineer (Cloud Services) | SF | Remote

I am an engineer with the team. We run a niche hosting operation directed at
the Wikimedia community tooling and ecosystem. We are migrating some of our
workload to Kubernetes slowly (from an aging Grid Engine setup), and maintain
our own OpenStack cloud. We use a lot of Python, Puppet, and debug wherever
problems take us.

We do a round of interviews starting with HR, hiring manager, and team
members. All interviewing and hiring can be done remote. Some regular overlap
with east coast US (UTC-7) hours is expected to coordinate.

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/136920/operations-engineer-
clo...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/136920/operations-engineer-cloud-
services-wikimedia-foundation?offset=0&q=wikimedia+foundation)

drop me a note if you have questions :)

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | REMOTE or London | Full-time

We are looking for a full stack web developer.

Our flagship apps - Zombies, Run!, Racelink, and The Walk – combine innovative
real-world interaction and gameplay with captivating stories and design. In
short, we make exercising fun. We want to find someone who can help us
maintain and improve our existing apps and develop new experiences that are
just as revolutionary and innovative.

As web developer at Six to Start, you will be primarily responsible for
sustaining and improving the infrastructure that powers Racelink and Zombies,
Run!, apps with 4 million downloads. You’ll work with a fully remote
development team and be able to make an impact straight away.

Apply here: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/web-
developer/](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/web-developer/)

~~~
tclancy
Does remote need to be UK only?

------
liamgriffiths
Grailed | Engineering and Design positions | New York, NY |
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com)

Grailed is a small team that has a vision to build a company that creates
second hard marketplaces for enthusiasts of luxury products. We've had a lot
of traction building out grailed.com - a menswear focused site and are
currently building a similar site for womenswear. We have quite a few more
ideas for marketplaces after that.

We like to work on things we ourselves have a deep interest in and care a lot
about building things we're proud of. Currently we're looking to expand our
current engineering team of 8 people with either generalists or specialists.
Our product and design team of 2 - is also looking out for experienced
designers.

Hit us up at jobs@grailed.com if you have any questions or have an interest in
applying.

------
josh_carterPDX
BrightWork | Summer Interns | Remote/Portland, OR. |
[http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)

BrightWork, a leading provider of backend services, is looking for interns
interested in learning more about the startup world.

The ideal candidate will be a Computer Science or Business major. Someone who
is a self-starter and willing to take direction with little oversight or
follow-on guidance.

You will be working on projects that will have a direct impact on BrightWork's
customer success as well as have a say in driving product roadmap decisions.

We are a very fun group of highly motivated individuals who are always looking
for ways we can help the next generation of startup founders and
entrepreneurs.

Please send your resume and any other pertinent information to
josh@brightwork.io for consideration.

[http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)

------
yarapavan
WalkIn | Bangalore, India | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://www.getwalk.in/careers-at-walkin-1](https://www.getwalk.in/careers-
at-walkin-1)

WalkIn is leading the way in retail and consumer focused industries and
envisage reimagining interactions with customers.

In other words, we offer payment, loyalty and engagement solutions to our
customers, with solutions manifesting in Web and Mobile Apps.

At WalkIn, we are looking for enthusiastic and talented people for the
following roles:

1\. Frontend engineer: React/React-Native experience is essential. Knowledge
of mobile app development with Android and iOS experience is a bonus

2\. Data scientist: Python/Pandas/Julia knowledge is essential. Machine
learning knowledge is a bonus. More importantly is the ability to derive
insights, either with existing approaches or new approaches that you envision

To get in touch: careers@getwalk.in

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Senior Rails Engineer | REMOTE ConvertKit is looking for Senior
Rails Engineers.

    
    
      * We are a 100% remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries. There is no central office.
      * Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very quickly (See for yourself! https://convertkit.baremetrics.com)
      * We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks.
      * We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. (see https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place)
    

About the role You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to
build our product. We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the
job done. We're facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible
growth. Ideally you've been there, done that before. We're also looking for
someone who cares deeply about writing clean, maintainable, well-tested code,
and generally tends to leave code in a better state than when they encountered
it.

About you You’re a perfect fit for this role if you’ve got experience
developing software, love pragmatic OO design for its long-term cost benefits,
and testing. Clean code is not just a phrase for you. Given our high rate of
growth, you'll need to have strong knowledge of scaling Rails applications up.

Benefits:

    
    
      * 3 weeks paid vacation, 7 paid holidays, and 3 sick days / year. 4 weeks paid vacation after a year of employment.
      * The team gathers twice a year in-person for fantastic team retreats (https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI)
      * Excellent Health benefits.
      * 8 weeks paid maternity / 4 weeks paid paternity leave.
      * $2500 equipment allowance given every 2 years.
      * 4% matching 401k.
      * Conference credit.
      * $1,000 yearly vacation bonus.
      * Profit sharing!
    

Apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / Security /
UX | Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

In additional to core engineering roles, we are also looking for a security
engineer and UX designer to join our team.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
justinkramp
Sprint | Systems Administrator II & III | Overland Park, KS | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administra...](http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administrator-II/)

We are building and managing the tools and platforms that deliver marketing,
sales and self-service experiences for millions of customers a day through the
web, mobile apps, email and more.

Responsibilities include building, configuring and maintaining application
servers, webservers, supporting content updates, monitoring site availability,
and enforcing system and operational policies and procedures. Works as part of
a team to ensure that customer experiences meet organizational goals.

Our platforms & tools include Adobe Experience Manager, Apache, Node, Linux,
Jenkins, Github, Jira, Confluence. If you have at least 4 years of
professional experience building any or all parts of modern
integration/delivery stacks, you should take a look. Specifically interested
in experience working on enterprise-class CMS (specifically AEM, or Oracle,
Teamsite, Sitecore, etc), but open to considering other types of experience
for the right candidate. Multiple positions open for a variety of experience
levels.

Must be on-site at the Sprint world HQ in Overland Park, KS (a suburb of
Kansas City, MO). Health, dental, and vision benefits, 401k match available.

Process: HR screen - manager screen - tech assessment - team interview -
offer.

To apply, [http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administra...](http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administrator-II/) and [http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23936/Systems-
Administr...](http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23936/Systems-
Administrator-III/)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Listium | Front-end or Full-stack Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE
Full-Time

We’re looking for a senior developer with 3+ years working with Javascript,
and experience with singe-page apps. A good understanding of React is also
suggested, although if you’re a proven fast learner that might work. We use a
very modern stack (Node, React, Postgres) and have a small team of outstanding
developers. If you like technical challenges, working with smart people,
having significant input at all stages of the process, and no committees to
get in the way, you should take a quick look at our jobs page at:
[https://angel.co/listium/jobs](https://angel.co/listium/jobs). We are funded,
and offer generous equity packages.

[https://listium.com](https://listium.com)

------
UpMetrics
UpMetrics| San Francisco Bay Area | Back End Engineer| Full-Time | Onsite

UpMetrics is looking for a talented Senior Software Engineer to lead the
design and development of our back end software architecture.

What we are looking for: 4 or more years of experience with Ruby on Rails,
including working with interactors, workers, policies and libs Experience
designing and building APIs using RESTful interfaces and SOAP Deep knowledge
of and experience with data architecture, including SQL/RDBMS, MySQL and non-
SQL data stores such as Redis Unit testing experience, and a commitment to
developing high-quality code Knowledge of Git, Github, and team-based
development using branching and pull requests Experience working in AWS
architecture and services, including EC2, RDS and S3 Working knowledge of New
Relic, Vagrant, RSpec and Travis are a plus

To get in touch: careers@upmetrics.com

------
Townley
Atlantic Media / National Journal -- Washington, DC -- onsite but with
optional WFH days

My company is looking for another Django developer (~2 years experience
preferred) to join our team of 4. We're a fun bunch, do cool things at the
intersection of tech/journalism/politics, and have a small-but-respectable
collection of snacks in the office. Our main product is
www.NationalJournal.com (NOT to be confused with the National Review)

Interview Process: We don't do whiteboard interviews. We put you in a room
with all of our devs, and talk about the things you've worked on/things you'd
like to work on. That's... pretty much it?

[http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/i42...](http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/i42pWh)?

------
aadb
Philips Hue | iOS and Android development engineers | Eindhoven, The
Netherlands | ONSITE, VISA, [https://goo.gl/dztRfH](https://goo.gl/dztRfH)

Since the launch in 2012, Philips Hue is changing the way people interact and
experience lighting. We currently are the world’s leading connected home
lighting system and work with all major smarthome platforms (Amazon Alexa,
Apple HomeKit, Google, Nest, Smarthings). Philips Hue encourages other
companies to develop devices, apps and systems that interoperate with our
system. Through a vibrant developer program there are more than 600 third-
party apps for Philips Hue.

For our mobile app development team we have multiple open positions. Please
see [https://goo.gl/dztRfH](https://goo.gl/dztRfH) for our vacancies.

------
quobyte
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system, a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant and
with high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for SaaS
products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior/Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in Test / QA, Support
Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based in the
EU.

~~~
zerr
Work permits/visas for Germany, and especially for Berlin are extremely easy
to sponsor. Why are you unable to do that?

------
St-Clock
Resulto (resulto.ca) | Frontend Developer | Montreal | Onsite | Full-time

Do you usually take initiative to suggest high-value improvements and keep up
to date with best practices? Are you passionate with frontend technologies,
but not afraid to dive into all the layers of a complex system? Do you want to
participate in all phases of development and influence the business direction
of a young and successful company? You are the perfect candidate and we would
love to speak with you!

We are a bootstrapped company producing the leading loyalty and customer
satisfaction platform in the powersport industry in Quebec. Your work would
directly impact more than 200 000 customers and users.

We at Resulto strongly believes that bringing new interns and employees to our
team is a learning and growing opportunity for both sides. If this sounds
interesting to you, email us at jobs@resulto.ca

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is looking to grow our technology team by quite a bit this year. We
are hiring engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Front End Engineers (React)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

* Project Manager

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 2 years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full
scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay. The Austin office is brand new with state of the art designs and plenty of space to grow!

* Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
anamexis
Verba Software | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, SALARY:100-150k |
[https://www.verbasoftware.com/](https://www.verbasoftware.com/)

Verba Software tackles textbook affordability through radical transparency. We
work with more than 350 colleges and universities of all sizes to reach over
3.1 million students each term, with software for students, professors and
bookstores. Our success means we need to grow and we’re looking for talented
engineers.

We work in a beautiful exposed-brick office two blocks west of Union Square in
Downtown San Francisco. We are a small, open and friendly company. We
currently use Ruby, Javascript, ES6 and Coffeescript, and layer on Rails,
React, Backbone, Node, MySQL, AWS, and Chef, but we’re always open to using
the best tech.

Please email resumes to jobs@verbasoftware.com . Thanks!

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | Software Engineer | London, UK |
[http://yoyowallet.com](http://yoyowallet.com)

We're a group of ~15 software developers working in an engineering centric
culture. We use contemporary tools and methodologies and are driven by the end
user product. We're looking to take on intermediate - senior Python developers
and fullstack web developers. If you're looking for an engaging new
opportunity or would just like to know more, please follow the link and apply
and we look forward to discussing this in more details with you! Send your
application or more info at

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet](https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet)

If you have any questions about the roles, feel free to contact Clare:
clare@yoyowallet.com

Come join us and make a great impact!

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

-

We're looking for:

1) Junior Software Developers (3 positions) - [http://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/junior-developer](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/junior-
developer)

Are you early on in your career, or graduating this summer? We're a great
place to learn to be the best developer you can be:

[http://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-
early-s...](http://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-early-stage-
developers)

& [https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-
develo...](https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
fe02f2e92a83)

-

2) Data Engineer - [https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/data-
engineer](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/data-engineer)

Build tools to integrate & clean data from multiple sources, work with clients
to set up feeds of information.

-

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong scientists and engineers who love to work on
extremely challenging problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our
small, dedicated team of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work
on our next generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D,
client/user interaction, etc.

We're also looking for applicants for summer internships.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Customer Success Engineer (entry-level) | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.theshoppad.com](http://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is the largest developer of applications for Shopify's eCommerce App
Store and we need YOUR help to make sure our amazing merchants always receive
the best experience possible! Our apps power over 60,000 of the most exciting
eCommerce companies on the internet. We work with companies like Tesla
Automotive, Nine West, General Electric, Sundance Film Festival, Acer
Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, David Blaine, 5-Hour Energy Drink and
many more to deliver software experiences that perform and delight. Our
founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're backed by some of the best
angels in the Bay. The office is located in Oakland’s vibrant Uptown
neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART station.

What you’ll do: * Work with an enthusiastic and close-knit team to provide
exceptional customer service * Investigate and resolve technical issues that
merchants have with our applications * Solicit feedback to identify pain-
points and report them to Director of Customer Success * Write technical
documentation

Must-haves: * Ability to think logically and problem solve * Understanding of
CSS and HTML * Effective verbal and written communication skills * A friendly,
"can-do" attitude * Eagerness to learn * Personal integrity and strong work
ethic * Experience with Shopify or eCommerce is a plus!

Work perks: * Fast-growing startup with lots of opportunities for personal
growth, career development, mentorship & continuing education * Medical +
Dental + Vision + Commuter benefits * Option to work remotely on Thursdays * A
fully-stocked kitchen with snacks and beverages * Two weeks PTO plus 15 paid
holidays (including some fun ones like your birthday, Valentines Day, St
Patrick’s Day, Halloween etc.)

Please send your resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're
interested to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
DesaiAshu
Make School | Multiple Locations | Onsite | Temporary

Make School was founded in 2012 to empower students to build and ship products
that impact their communities.

We’re looking for iOS developers to teach at our Summer Academy, an eight week
program where students of all ages build and ship their own iOS app, game, or
VR experience. You'll teach Swift fundamentals plus product design,
prototyping, user testing, analytics, and more. This is a contract position in
2017 from mid-June to mid-August. Locations include San Francisco, Oakland,
Silicon Valley, Los Angeles, Chicago, Dallas, Washington D.C., Atlanta, New
York City, Beijing, Hong Kong, and Tokyo.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs)

We've met some great people through HN and would love to meet more!

------
moondistance
Haskell Lovers Stealth Co. | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time |
Onsite

Very well-funded startup seeking experienced Haskellers who would also enjoy
coding exclusively in Haskell. Experienced team working on an exciting
product. Competitive compensation. Interested in chatting? Email
eulerconstantine@gmail.com

------
AugustoCAS
QMetric Group | Java Developer (backend, all levels) | London | Full-time,
ONSITE | [https://www.policyexpert.co.uk/](https://www.policyexpert.co.uk/)

We're looking for a java engineer of all levels to expand our insurance
platform functionality, which uses Domain-Driven Design, Event Sourcing, and a
microservices architecture. We value clean, simple code and flexible,
resilient architectures. Although experience in any of those buzz words would
be great, it is your ability to write clean, pragmatic OO solutions that will
interest us the most.

In a perfect world:

    
    
      ● Excellent understanding of OO principles. + S.O.L.I.D.
      ● Clean architectures. eg. Ports and Adapters.
      ● Exposure to Micro Service and Feed architectures.
      ● Understand of HTTP + RESTful APIs + Clients.
      ● Linux, GIT, Maven, Gradle.
      ● Coding with agility and pragmatism.
    

Who will you be working with

A collaborative bunch of smart and approachable developers, with many years of
expertise and knowledge in a wide range of domains. An environment of mutual
trust between development and business, with a ‘we are all in this together’
attitude. A strong sense of teamwork, but also autonomy, and room to grow,
learn and teach others.

How we operate

A relaxed, fun, open and honest environment, with trust and professionalism a
must; but with a happy slice of light hearted scepticism. We all value the
right work / life balance and have flexible working hours. We believe in
continuous hands on delivery, with you and your team in the driving seat of
ideas. Constantly trying to remove or reduce any unnecessary bureaucracy, we
have a flat structure, and everyone has the same opportunity to step up with
direct access to all stakeholders, including CTO and business leaders.

Process: Phone chat - take home exercise - face to face (pair programming) -
lunch with team - offer

Please get in touch with me at arodriguez@qmetric.co.uk

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
brissmyr
Castle (YC W16) | Sr. Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

I'm one of the co-founders at Castle ([https://castle.io](https://castle.io)),
a seed funded cybersecurity startup. Castle uses machine learning to protect
millions of consumers from account hacks.

We are hiring our second data scientist. We’re looking for someone who would
be owning the core piece of our business -- our risk engine -- and who thrives
in a fast-paced environment. The ideal candidate would have experience in
fraud detection and/or security, and building real-time machine learning
algorithms at scale.

Our office is located in San Francisco (SOMA), close to Civic Center BART
Station. If you're looking for a small, close-knit startup with an opportunity
to have a huge positive impact, please email me at johan@castle.io.

------
c4urself
Site Reliability Engineer | Tubular Labs, Inc.| Mountain View, CA and Kiev, UA

Tubular Labs is the worldwide leader in online video intelligence.

Tech we use: Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Spark, Docker, Kafka, Mesos and a
variety of hosted solutions on AWS.

Responsibilities: Manage all aspects of the infrastructure as a key hands-on
leader.

Note: SRE positions are available in both locations; manager would be in
Mountain View

Apply (manager):
[https://jobs.lever.co/tubularlabs/37bb5fca-48d4-4347-aaba-2d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tubularlabs/37bb5fca-48d4-4347-aaba-2dfbd853900e?lever-
via=PtGkqTSpn0) Apply (SRE):
[https://jobs.lever.co/tubularlabs/3a49fc11-4576-4ff2-9d81-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/tubularlabs/3a49fc11-4576-4ff2-9d81-74f98f2497fc?lever-
via=PtGkqTSpn0)

------
pferrell
ThouandEyes | Data Analyst | SF | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers)

The name ThousandEyes was born from two big ideas: the power to see things not
ordinarily possible and the ability to collect insights from a multitude of
vantage points. As organizations rely more on cloud services and the Internet,
the network has become a "black box" outside of their control. ThousandEyes
gives organizations visibility and insight into the now borderless network. It
arms them with an accurate understanding of how the network impacts their
applications, users and customers. ThousandEyes is used by some of the world's
largest and fastest growing brands, including 4 of the top 5 SaaS companies, 4
of the top 5 US banks and 3 of the Fortune 5. ThousandEyes is backed by
Sequoia Capital, Google Ventures, Tenaya Capital and Sutter Hill Ventures,
with headquarters in San Francisco, CA.

We’re looking for an inquisitive Data Analyst who enjoys working cross-
functionally, has a strong passion for analytics and is eager to learn and
implement cutting edge data technologies. The ideal candidate will have a
background in a quantitative or technical field, has excellent communication
skills and have demonstrated success in using analytics to drive understanding
and to influence business decisions.

You will work across Product, Marketing, Sales, Finance and Customer Success
teams to provide insight, identify opportunities and impact the strategy of
ThousandEyes. This is a unique hybrid role where you will be able to apply
your knowledge tallying up numbers and communicating your findings to
different teams but also further develop your data science knowledge creating
predictive models across different areas of the business.

In short, you will be a key contributor that has proven business analysis
experience and is eager to explore and apply cutting edge data science models
to accelerate ThousandEyes’ growth.

To get in touch: pferrell@thousandeyes.com

------
coltonv
Mimir (YC S15) | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite | Full-time | Full stack Engineer
and Frontend Engineer

Mimir (YC S15) is a venture backed startup working on bringing CS education
into the 21st century with automated grading and plagiarism detection. We've
deployed our classroom product in more than 70 universities with amazing
results.

As one of our first engineering hires you will get to work directly with the
founders of Mimir to help improve the user experience of the Classroom
product. We’re constantly getting new feature requests from our instructors
and implementing them in a matter of days. Our frontend is written in React.js
and our backend is written in Ruby on Rails. Expertise in these libraries are
valuable, but not required.

Apply here: [https://mimir.breezy.hr/](https://mimir.breezy.hr/)

~~~
jbrapp24
just applied!

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineering Managers and Engineers | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
$5 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we can
and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Engineering
Managers, Sr. Backend Engineers and Sr. Data Engineers with Java experience.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
hadilaasi
Founders Factory | Full Stack Hackers | Full-time in London

Founders Factory is a new model in tech business creation that is backed by
blue chip corporate partners. We will build and scale 200 early stage
technology companies across multiple sectors in the next five years.

We are not the type of organisation that has fully-specified product
definitions and just need engineers to put their head down & churn out code.
As with any early-stage startup, we are product focused, looking to get quick
feedback from potential customers with short development iterations.

The ideal candidate will:

\- Be engaged in the product development process

\- Enthusiastic about working closely with product managers & designers to
help define the product

\- Not be worried about architecting the perfect solution and comfortable
quickly prototyping solutions that move product development forward.

To get in touch: hadi@foundersfactory.co

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley or remote depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, C++ and
Rust, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students. We are
interested in solving problems efficiently.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

------
katyinnes
Top Hat | www.tophat.com | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: iOS developer, Android
developer, Mobile Lead, DevOps Engineer, and Full-stack Web developer (Python,
Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on
experience from $80K to $130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We JUST raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on April 18—come see some
cool tech demos and say hi! [https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/23808888...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/238088888/)

If you are interested in our open positions apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | full-time, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring C++ engineers
with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile largest
designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A bonus
for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all). Salary
is one from a big EDA company, growth of the business unit opens up nice
possibilities for personal career.

Come join a 25-year old company which stock jumped +60% in past 6 months, and
create significant impact into emulation market !

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | Sr.Software Engineer / Cloud Platform Engineer | New York, NY
(relocation is available)| Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

Our Cloud team develops the software that runs MongoDB in the cloud at a
global scale. We are looking for our first platform engineer on this team who
will be tasked to challenge the status quo - taking on what others thought was
impossible.

Do you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at
JC@mongodb.com or apply here [http://grnh.se/c6pf3h1](http://grnh.se/c6pf3h1)

\--- If you have any interest, this is a short post from InfoWorld
([http://spr.ly/60078rGKH](http://spr.ly/60078rGKH)), which named MongoDB
Atlas (our newest cloud offering) one of its 2017 Technology of the Year! ---

------
Aretecjobs
Aretec, Inc| Penetration Tester (Pen Tester)| Washington DC Area | $80-135k
Salary + benefits | Full-time |ONSITE

Job Description: Provide technical security assessments of applications and
infrastructure, security design reviews as well as risk assessments. This is a
hands-on role, requiring technical skills from the hardware to the application
layer.

Job Duties: • Skill in developing and apply security system access control •
Skill in assessments of industry IT operating system, software database, or
hardware • Skill in systems engineering, requirements analysis, system
development, software development, or hardware development as applied to the
information assurance or cyber security field • Prepare the various types of
security related documents and conduct vulnerability scans and recognize
vulnerabilities in security systems • Selects the appropriate technical tests,
network or vulnerability scan tools, and/or pen testing tools based on review
of requirements and purpose; lists all steps involved for executing selected
test(s) and coaches others in the use of advanced research, development, or
scan tools and the analysis of comparative findings between proposed and
current technologies • Performs joint interoperability testing on systems
exchanging electronic information with systems of other services or nations,
and determines whether the system is certified as interoperable based on
analysis of results; provides recommendations on how to enable systems to
operate effectively together

CERTIFICATIONS: (One or more required) CompTIA Net+ CompTIA A+ CompTIA
Security + CPTE - Certified Penetration Testing Engineer or CEH - Certified
Ethical Hacker GSEC

Salary is commensurate with experience. Security certifications required
(CISSP, CEH, Security+, CAP, GIAC, etc.). If you have a passion for cyber
security and want to learn more about this position, please visit our career
website [http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/](http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/)
or e-mail your resume to careers@aretecinc.com

~~~
FenDaddy
Where in the DC area is this job located?

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

Enigma was founded back in 2012 to make sense of the massive array of public
data. Fun fact, our big coming out party was winning TechCrunch Disrupt's 2013
Battlefield. Fast-forward four years later, we're now building technology to
help Fortune 500 companies, government, and others use public and private data
together to address large-scale challenges, ranging from ensuring drugs are
safe to investigating money laundering.

Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Product Managers,
Product Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of ten senior
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
beghbali
Grand Rounds | Staff Java/Spark Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

Building our next gen data platform to enable real time healthcare delivery.
Looking for very senior distributed computing expert to join the team. Strong
experience with likes of Kafka, Spark, Cassandra a requirements. Experience
with healthcare a plus. We have a fun, fast paste, super collaborative team
and are looking for a very senior team member to join and help us build this
next generation platform to enable services and processes in healthcare never
done before.Send resumes to bashir@grandrounds.com opportunity link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds/2b58459d-a009-4d79-8eb7-4b...](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds/2b58459d-a009-4d79-8eb7-4bceb3426dec)

------
nomadicactivist
Avaaz Foundation | full-time | REMOTE | [https://avaaz.org](https://avaaz.org)

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. Check
us out here for more information about who we are:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/) and the
impact our work has:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/)

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redis, Memcache, Redshift). At Avaaz, your
work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $100 million online.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. Salary is
competitive in the non-profit space with generous benefits.

We are looking for:

\- Junior/Senior Security Officer
[https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-161016-juniorsenior-
security...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-161016-juniorsenior-security-
officer)

\- DevOps Engineer [https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-80262-devops-
engineer](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-80262-devops-engineer)

\- Senior Software Developers [https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-45362-senior-
software-develo...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-45362-senior-software-
developers)

------
rodrilin
Amazon Alexa - Machine Learning| Software Development Engineer | Seattle, WA |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.amazon.jobs/alexa-machine-
learning](https://www.amazon.jobs/alexa-machine-learning))

We’re building the machine learning platform behind Amazon Echo and other
Amazon products and services. As a member of the team you will be responsible
for leading the development and launch of core product features related to the
Alexa experience. You will have significant influence on our overall strategy
by helping define these product features, drive the system architecture, and
spearhead the best practices that enable a quality product.

We're hiring SDEs and Sr. SDEs with 5+ years experience. Also hiring SDMs.

You can send me your resume directly at rodrilin at amazon dot com.

------
robglnn
Virgin Galactic | Sr. Systems Administrator | Los Angeles, CA or Mojave, CA |
Full-Time Onsite | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/](https://careers-virgingalactic.icims.com/)

Virgin Galactic with sister companies Virgin Orbit and The Spaceship Company
are developing vehicles to fly private astronauts and affordable launch
services for small satellites. We've got grey-beards and fresh-outs, airplane
people and rocket people, Star Wars fans and Star Trek fans.

Some IT openings:

\- Sr. Systems Administrator | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2751/sr.-syste...](https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2751/sr.-systems-
administrator/job?branding=live)

\- Sr. Network Engineer | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2750/sr.-netwo...](https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2750/sr.-network-engineer/job?branding=live)

\- IT Support Technician | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2749/it-suppor...](https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2749/it-support-technician/job?branding=live)

\- Network Security Engineer | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2692/network-s...](https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2692/network-security-
engineer/job?branding=live)

\- SharePoint Administrator | [https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2367/sharepoin...](https://careers-
virgingalactic.icims.com/jobs/2367/sharepoint-administrator/job?branding=live)

We also have openings for mechanical, RF, software, avionics, among others.

401(k), health, dental, vision, and more.

------
bentlegen
Sentry | San Francisco | Full-time, onsite |
[https://sentry.io](https://sentry.io) |
[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)

Sentry is an open source crash reporting tool trusted by thousands of
organizations to notify them of software errors, and provide them with the
debugging information and tools they need to resolve them.

We are looking for experienced candidates in product engineering, operations,
growth, and design. If you'd like to join a scrappy team (27 employees) that
builds transparent, open software, we'd like to hear from you.

More information here: [https://sentry.io/jobs/](https://sentry.io/jobs/)

------
dk_rubi
Rubicon Project | NYC / New York / East Coast | Full-time | Remote / Onsite

I run a small team at Rubicon Project we act as startup within the larger org.
and have been building out a premium advertising marketplace (think Amazon for
Premium Ads on NYTimes, ESPN, etc) for the past few years. We've gone from
<1MM to $XXMM in revenue flowing through our marketplace. Our stack is
java/spring/thrift/rabbitmq/elasticsearch/mongodb/mysql node/backbone with
plans to move to react as soon as we get headcount. Looking for either/both a
java architect with some devops experience and/or a full-stack engineer not
afraid of java or any javascript framework. If you're interested at all would
love to talk to you dkim@rubiconproject.com.

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, London
| Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
CS1222
CrowdStrike|Sr. Systems Engineer-Cloud|Romania|

CrowdStrike is looking to hire a Senior Cloud Engineer to help us take to the
next level our automated systems for malware analysis. We’re looking for a
highly-technical, hands-on engineer who loves working with data plane services
like Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Hadoop, and Spark. The ideal candidate should
be comfortable building self-service APIs and automation around large-scale
cloud-based critical systems. We’ll be looking at candidate resumes with an
eye on achievement. What you’ve accomplished in the past tells us the most
about what you can do for us in the future.

Full description:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orgu4fwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orgu4fwZ&s=Hacker_News)

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews.

Learn More/Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
source=HN)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Python Developer | New York | Onsite | Full
Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for a lead developer to:

* Build a robust, scalable research infrastructure, including alpha estimation and risk modeling components

* Develop a seamless platform to handle all aspects of quant trading – model building, optimization, and trade execution

* Build high-performance/low-latency modular systems for live trading and simulation

Desirable candidates:

* Strong programming experience in Python (3+ years) and SQL are required

* High skilled technologist with reasonable quantitative skills

* Experience in developing backtesting, simulation, and trading systems is a plus

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

------
juhohei
Reaktor | Senior Software Engineers | NYC | Full-time

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we’re always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

You can find more information on the role here:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Trading Systems Engineer (Python) | Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa and
relocation sponsored

In order to be successful in our trading domain, we constantly need the most
advanced technology, trading software and connections to the market. In short,
we need the best technologists to develop, optimise and support our systems
and tools. With 12 datacenters and thousands of servers we run ten thousands
of trading components executing hundred thousands of trades every day. These
systems produce a lot of data that needs to be wrangled to turn it into
valuable information for different areas of the business.

You'll mostly use Unix/Linux & Python but don't be surprised if you also touch
Lua, Docker, Mesos, Tensorflow, Spark, CI tools, etc.

Interested? Contact janbernhart –AT- optiver.com

------
crummy
Sauce Labs | Developers, sales, support, more | Berlin and SF | Onsite usually

I work for the Berlin office of Sauce Labs (nee TestObject), and we provide a
testing platform for app developers. Perform manual or live tests on a large
library of Android and iOS devices.

We work mostly in Java, with a lot of low level device work trying to keep
devices reliable and clean for our users. I love my job, my coworkers, and
would love to answer any questions about the job.

Our jobs page is here:
[https://testobject.workable.com/](https://testobject.workable.com/)

And our parent company Sauce Labs has a bunch more jobs in SF:
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers)

~~~
arteam
Hi Malcolm,

You might want to check that your workable page correctly processes
applications. I submitted my cover letter and resume for the Java developer
position in Berlin roughly a month ago, but didn't receive any response except
a standard email from workable. I thought you simply didn't hire in Berlin
anymore, but it looks like not so. Maybe spam filters were too aggressive, so
you didn't see my application at all. Just wanted to give some feedback from
the applicant's POV.

Artem

------
bondolo
Liquid Robotics Inc | Sunnyvale, CA | Maritime Robotics [https://www.liquid-
robotics.com](https://www.liquid-robotics.com)

Staff Software Engineer | [http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/oPep3fwf](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/oPep3fwf) |
ONSITE, REMOTE

Java back-end in linux/docker/cloud environment. Zookeeper, NoSQL, JavaEE.
Domain will be vehicle fleet control and management.

Sr. Director, Quality Assurance | [http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-
inc/job/onMT4fwQ](http://jobs.jobvite.com/liquid-robotics-inc/job/onMT4fwQ) |
ONSITE

Lead Hardware and Software QA organization

------
gjreda
Sprout Social | Senior Data Scientist | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://sproutsocial.com](https://sproutsocial.com)

Our team uses Python and its data stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn) along
with a little Java to drive decisions and power software that is used by more
than 17,000 brands around the world. Companies like Microsoft, Zipcar, Hyatt,
Google, and Zendesk rely on Sprout to create stronger relationships with their
customers through social media.

We’re looking for curious, analytical, and creative people to help utilize the
vast amount of data we have. If you love finding ways of using data to build
better products and solve problems, we’d love to talk with you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        - Build predictive models in support of product and business goals
        - Conduct research to surface new opportunities and understanding
        - Build tooling for all of the above
        - Mentoring, teaching, and helping to level up the team
    

Requirements:

    
    
        - You have professional experience working on data-driven problems. Examples might be classification, recommendations, churn prediction, topic modeling, fraud detection, etc.
        - You’ve built production machine learning pipelines in Python or Java.
        - You have a strong understanding of statistics (probability, experimental design, bayesian methods).
        - You enjoy thinking about business and product, and how data can be used to inform or improve both.
        - You understand, appreciate, and can explain the tradeoffs between simple methods and complex models.
        - You probably studied a technical, quantitative, or analytical field throughout school, but also might have taken a different route. We’re looking for at least a Bachelor’s degree or equivalent.
    

Nice to haves:

    
    
        - Experience working with text data and using natural language processing methods
        - Experience with Apache Airflow, Spark, or AWS Data Products (EMR, Redshift, Kinesis)
        - Experience with deep learning toolkits, such as Keras, Theano, or TensorFlow

------
jttam
Cloudhealth | (Sr.) Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
[https://cloudhealthtech.com](https://cloudhealthtech.com)

Cloudhealth enables company's to take control over their cloud usage! We're
the leader in programmatic cost management and a provider of resource
monitoring to help identify areas where our customers can improve their
infrastructure.

We're looking to hire developers of any experience level that are dedicated to
taking on complex challenges in a fun, upbeat environment.

Please look at our job postings here:
[https://www.cloudhealthtech.com/company/careers](https://www.cloudhealthtech.com/company/careers)

Feel free to send additional questions to me here!

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Tech stack Ruby,
React, Redux. Current openings in London - Fullstack Engineers, QA Automation
Engineers. E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk for more information.

------
dgraunke
Thomas Street | Software Developer | Seattle | SALARY: 100k-150k, ONSITE,
FULLTIME, www.thomasstreet.com — We are a pocket-sized technology studio
creating ux-driven software in small teams of product-focused designers and
developers. We help companies build new software to automate, disrupt, or
scale their business practices; working in everything from VR, to enterprise
networking, to biomedical analysis. Our team values close cross-discipline
collaboration, a generalist approach, and a get-it-done right attitude. We're
looking for folks with 3+ years experience building business-grade software
with expertise in either full-stack web or Windows WPF/UWP. If that's you,
send us an email at vanessa@thomasstreet.com

------
vijay1201
MindMeld Inc | AI, ML, NLP, Data infrastructure, Backend, Data engineering |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA

At MindMeld, we are looking for engineers who are excited about building next
generation chat experiences using NLP, deep learning and other AI techniques.
We work with fortune 100 companies to build AI products with deep integrations
to their catalogs. If you want to work with an enterprise AI product that is
running in production, with a team of <10 engineers, a python stack and a
research-oriented culture with great employee benefits, consider Mindmeld.

We are hiring engineers across a variety of roles, these include:

1\. Machine Learning Engineer 2\. Senior Software Engineer 3\. Search Quality
Analyst 4\. Lead Quality Engineer

Email me at vijay@mindmeld.com if all this sounds interesting.

------
rbultje
Two Orioles | Video Codec Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression pioneers to shape
the future of online video streaming, working with some of the biggest video
streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for video codec engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
video encoder for our clients. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of
(x86) assembly is a plus. Candidates should be familiar with or have
experience with the VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software
and/or have experience working on (not with) open-source video codec software
(x264/5, libvpx, ffmpeg/libavcodec, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at rbultje@twoorioles.com.

------
the_ride
Hustle | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people. Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights
Campaign, and Our Revolution (Bernie Sanders' organization). It's 48 times
more effective than making phone calls.

See a recent article about us in The Hill: "Left Finds New Online Tools To
Fight Trump": [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-
new-o...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-new-online-
tools-to-fight-trump)

As a product engineer, you will be working on Hustle's core web and mobile
products: our web and mobile text messaging apps, our campaign administrative
interface, and our message delivery backend.

Product engineering at Hustle is unique in that we do not have mobile, front-
end and backend specialists. Instead engineers are empowered to develop and
ship features in their entirety covering the whole stack. This feature of
product development is enabled by Hustle's particular technology choices: the
use of JavaScript, React, React Native and Node.js through out the stack. It's
a stack that heavily rewards generalists that just want to ship things. It
also makes for a very dynamic working environment: form a temporary team for a
larger project where you decide to focus on shipping a polished mobile
frontend and for the next project form another temporary team where you would
focus on delivering a humming backend.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by top
VC firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures. Please apply on our site
to learn more about us and our growing team of 25!

[http://hustle.life/jobs](http://hustle.life/jobs)

~~~
raghavank1992
Any junior/Entry level positions? Thanks

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/) | Deep
Learning/Machine Learning Engineers | Software Engineers/DevOps | At Osaro,
we’re creating machine intelligence software that combine state-of-the-art
perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help computer
and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently.

Find more information here
[https://angel.co/osaro/jobs](https://angel.co/osaro/jobs) / Or feel free to
directly get in touch with me, Tracy (Team Operations) here: jobs@osaro.com
Let's chat!

------
sowiso
SOWISO | E-learning platform for Math & Science | Amsterdam | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME

SOWISO is a flat and informal organization. You will immediately get a lot of
responsibility and trust. Therefore, we expect you to be able to work
independently, but also to be a team player.

You'll work with PHP (MVC), MySQL and JQuery, but also expect to see
Linux/bash, AWS, CI (Jenkins, GitLab), Puppet, webpack, etc.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive software? Are you
challenged by developing a new online learning platform? And are you ready to
join a small company? Then get int touch via info@sowiso.com with subject
'software developer'.

[https://sowiso.com/jobs.html#job4](https://sowiso.com/jobs.html#job4)

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance -
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)
| Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles | Onsite | Full-Time

Responsibilities

    
    
       * Serve as a primary point responsible the overall health, performance, and capacity of our business systems
       * Assist in the roll-out and deployment of new releases to facilitate our rapid iteration and constant growth
       * Develop tools to improve our ability to rapidly deploy and effectively monitor our application stack.
       * Work closely with software engineers to ensure our applications are designed with "operability" in mind
       * Participate in a 24x7 on call rotation
       * Ensure high reliability of our services
    

Qualifications

    
    
       * Prior experience in an enterprise facing technical operations role
       * 5+ years in a UNIX-based operations role
       * Deep UNIX/Linux systems knowledge and/or systems administration background managing large business critical deployments
       * Strong troubleshooting skills that span systems, network, and code
       * Demonstrated programming skills in one or more of: Python, Ruby, Java, C, Shell
       * Experience with cloud technologies such as AWS, Google Cloud
       * Previous experience in financial institutions highly welcome
    

About Zest

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
UpMetrics
UpMetrics| San Francisco Bay Area | Front End Engineer| Full-Time |Onsite

UpMetrics is looking for a talented Front End Engineer to build beautiful and
highly functional web applications. What we are looking for: What we are
looking for: Expert level understanding of programming languages and layout
frameworks, including CSS, JavaScript, HTML, JQuery Prior experience with
JavaScript frameworks — AngularJS, node, or React Experience with Backbone,
Marionette, SaSS and HAML is a plus Experience consuming REST APIs with
client-side JavaScript Data visualization and presentation experience is major
plus Experience working with Ruby on Rails, git, and Apache preferred
Experience working with 3rd party APIs preferred

To get in touch: careers@upmetrics.com

------
vecter
Kamcord / iOS Engineer (Swift) + Android Engineer / SF ONSITE

People spend 4 hours a day consuming content on their mobile phones and at
Kamcord, we’d like to fundamentally change how people share interesting
moments from their digital world. We let you record a 15 second video reaction
with overlays for your face and voice over anything you see on your phone from
that awkward text message to your fav playlist to crazy news. Instagram and
Snapchat have built massive networks around the front and back cameras of your
phone. We pioneered mobile screen capture and are building a social network
for the third camera on your phone: the screen. We’re a 25 person team and
have landed $35M in funding.

If interested, please email vic@kamcord.com

------
alchemism
Sidecar |Philadelpha, PA | ONSITE

Sidecar Interactive is eagerly scouting for an array of technical positions.
We’re an e-commerce technology company that helps retailers connect their
products to the right consumers in online shopping channels like Google,
Facebook, and Bing. We are well-funded, alone in our niche, and are looking to
scale our Engineering teams rapidly.

We're looking for:

* Jr. + Sr. DevOps Engineers;

* Jr. + Mid + Sr. Software Engineers, including a Lead;

* a seasoned DBA; and

* a Technical PM.

Find the details for all positions on our Careers page:
[https://hello.getsidecar.com/jobs-at-
sidecar/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/jobs-at-sidecar/)

To apply, send an email to jeff@getsidecar.com with the subject "HN - Sidecar
jobs". No recruiters, please.

------
thinkmorebetter
PeerStreet | Ruby Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time,
[https://www.peerstreet.com](https://www.peerstreet.com)

PeerStreet is a well-funded fintech startup in Los Angeles and we are looking
for mid-senior level full stack engineers to help us build the future of real
estate finance. We're an agile team of 11 engineers that take pride in
software craftsmanship and our ability to quickly deliver value to our users.
Our current stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, Postgres and Redis.

To learn more about the role, please use our careers page:
[https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/](https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/)

------
kinduff
Wizeline | Guadalajara, México | Onsite | Full-Time | Software Engineer

Wizeline is looking for an awesome Software Engineer to work with 50 fortune
companies and build software with great impact. Wizeline is a company that is
thriving, transparent, has a progressive culture and likes to mix cultures and
other disciplines. Using the right tools for the right job, but always looking
forward to test new technology. Send your resumé to alejandro @ wizeline.com.

About Wizeline:- Wizeline is a start up founded in 2013, by an Ex-Googler, and
founder of Ooyala Bismarck Lepe, since he has mexican family he decided to bet
right on the city of Guadalajara to start building this innovative company.

keywords:- React, JS, Javascript, Redux, Go, Machine Learning, ES6

------
serge76
LADDERS | Software Engineers | New York, NY| Onsite

LADDERS, Inc. is a high traffic, data driven website that builds meaningful
products, tools and features that connect job seekers and employers. Products
that have a real impact on millions of career minded professionals.

We're looking for smart, talented software engineers(frontend, backend or
fullstack) to build scalable web products for our users. Work in a small,
agile, cross-functional, collaborative team alongside PMs and designers.
Strong engineering culture here.

Favorite tools include: Java, Scala, Clojure on the backend, and Javascript,
html5, and React on front.

Job Openings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theladders](https://jobs.lever.co/theladders)

------
di
PromptWorks | Senior UI/UX Designer, Communications Specialist | Philadelphia
PA | ONSITE | [https://promptworks.com/jobs](https://promptworks.com/jobs)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD are
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd - Back End and Machine Learning Engineers - San Jose - Full Time

www.signifyd.com/careers/

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

 _Signifyd was recently named In Forbes 50 Most Innovative Fintech Companies_

------
Dabergcobo
Mangowin | Los Gatos, CA | Full-time | Tech Leader | www.mangowin.com

Mangowin is an app for high school students to get their first job.

We are making a responsive web app that i) allows students to apply for their
1st job close to where they live or study, ii) allows companies to access a
pool of interested student applicants every year, and iii) provides data and
information to schools related to the creation of new jobs and the skills
required to fulfill them successfully.

Our mission is to eliminate youth unemployment worldwide, by leveraging the
use of technology and by bringing the future of work close to the next
generation of employees.

Please contact Dama Aberg daberg@mangowin.com if you’re interested in leading
the development of this amazing product.

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Sr. Secrurity Engineer (Programmer) | Atlanta, GA USA |
[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772)

 __About us __: We 're a new team of software engineers focused on helping the
business build secure software on GE's Predix platform (predix.io).

 __About the role __:

We build security tools for development teams (CI/CD security plugins,
platform scanners, log aggregators), security focused libraries (2 factor
authentication, OAuth wrappers, encryption wrappers), and anything else that
might help our teams be more secure.

We also embed directly with product teams as security focused developers -
ensuring user stories around security are being implemented, teaching
developers about secure coding, and building the most sensitive parts of our
critical applications.

 __Technology focus areas __: GE is a big company, and we support teams that
use all sorts of languages, frameworks, and technologies. The most frequent
technologies we work with are:

* Java with SpringBoot * Angular * Polymer * Node

Other languages I am seeing more of: Python, Ruby, Elixer, Go When we build
internal tooling, we pick the best tools for the job.

 __What we look for __: Great programmers who love security and understand
secure coding. Experience with the technologies listed above, CI /CD, TDD, and
general development best practices is key.

If you love to code, understand how to find, exploit, and fix vulnerabilities
in web apps, and want to help us build security tooling and improve app, I'd
love to chat!

 __Apply __You can find the full job posting
at[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772),
or go to ge.com/careers and search for job number 2749772

You can also just reach out to me with questions!

------
dwightgunning
Stream ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | PHP Developer |
Amsterdam | ONSITE | Full time

Stream is hiring a talented PHP developer to work on open source PHP projects:
API clients, framework integrations, and example applications. In this role
you'll also have the opportunity to assist and support the open developer
community around these projects.

Skills and requirements:

* A thorough understanding of the PHP language as well as the testing and tooling ecosystem (e.g. phpunit, Composer/Packagist)

* Experience applying Object Oriented Programming principles in PHP applications

* A track record of bringing projects built with PHP frameworks like Symfony, Laravel, Silex, and CodeIgniter into production

* Strong understanding of the HTTP, REST web service principles and web security

* Dedication to working in a collaborative team setting with Github, quality testing and documentation

About the product:

Stream is an API for building, scaling and personalizing feeds. The technology
relies heavily on Cassandra and machine learning. Stream powers the feeds for
over 50 million end users and handles billion feed updates every day. Our
customers include small startups as well as Fortune 500 companies. Building a
scalable, highly available, secure and performant feed infrastructure is a
hard problem.

About our company:

Stream was founded in The Netherlands and participated in Techstars in NY. We
now have offices in both Amsterdam and Boulder, Colorado. Find out more about
the company and team: [https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/)

Interview process:

1) Phone call for high-level tech background and culture fit 2) On-site
technical interview (no whiteboards/tests) 3) Offer.

Apply online at [https://goo.gl/QkZleI](https://goo.gl/QkZleI) or email
dwight@getstream.io

------
zornme
Online Rewards | Software Developer | Cincinnati, OH | Full-time, ONSITE

Open Positions:

* Front-end Web Developer (HTML5, Sass, JavaScript, jQuery)

* Back-end Developer (Perl, Ruby, MySQL, PostgreSQL)

Online Rewards is a technology agency that builds private label incentive and
loyalty programs for corporate and government clients in the United States and
globally. We are currently transitioning from Perl 5 and MySQL to Ruby and
PostgreSQL, but we care more about your ability to learn than your proficiency
with a specific stack.

We offer dual screen OS X workstations, beautiful offices in historic Carew
Tower overlooking Fountain Square, a casual cubicle-free environment, and
sustainable work based on real 40-hour weeks.

If you are interested email me directly at matt.zorn@online-rewards.com

------
entrecs
Entre Computer Services | Full Stack Developer | Rochester, NY | Full-time |
Onsite

Entre provides a fast-paced team-oriented environment. We take on a large
variety of work including web applications, web sites and mobile/desktop
applications. We also have a ping pong table which can be a great way to get
the creative juices flowing when working on a challenging programming problem!

Requirements

2+ years of experience in the following areas:

\- ASP .NET \- .NET MVC / WebAPI \- HTML5/CSS3 \- JavaScript \- SQL Server \-
IoC / DI frameworks

2+ years experience in at least one of the following JavaScript frameworks:

\- Angular \- Backbone \- Ember \- Knockout \- React

Send resume to: hrdept@entrecs.com * mention HACKERNEWS in the subject to
ensure your resume is reviewed by the appropriate team.

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Machine Learning & Engineering roles | Marylebone London UK
| ONSITE | Full time | £50k-£70k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
research activity and core infrastructure management. We have an office dog,
Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it
to help in your decision making process. We've got two openings right now:

Senior Machine Learning Researcher, £50-70k

You'd be working closely with the CEO to design, test and implement new high
frequency sports betting strategies based on machine learning models for our
clients. Due to us being a small startup the role suits someone who wants to
be involved in all aspects of the R&D process, from high-level design through
to production implementation. The ideal candidate will be highly creative and
enjoy generating new, innovate ways to tackle problems and suggesting
improvements to existing methodologies; you'll have a high level of autonomy
to research whichever methods you felt would be best suited to the problem at
hand.

\---

Linux Platform Engineer, £50-70k

You'd be working closely with the CTO and the development team to support our
production & development trading infrastructure, develop new infrastructure
and detect, diagnose and help solve performance issues in applications,
networks and operating systems. You should be happy wading through tonnes of
metrics, packet dumps and logs to find and solve issues. This role combines
SRE, sysadmin and devops. We're a small team (6 currently) and you'd be
responsible for the entire production and devlopment infrastructure.

Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time. To learn more
about the roles and to apply please visit [https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/](https://longshot-systems-ltd.workable.com/) or email jobs
at longshotsystems dot co dot uk

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (Full stack, front-end, back-end) |
Boston/Cambridge | FULL-TIME

[https://cond.co](https://cond.co)

====

Conduit is a small venture-backed startup based out of Cambridge. We’re
building personal relationship management software to help track, maintain,
and grow relationships. People have a hard time staying in touch with others--
let's change that.

We're hiring early-stage engineers, those who can hold their own and be
comfortable taking charge of large projects at an early-stage company. You'll
build out our infrastructure from the ground up, make and defend impactful
technical decisions, and have the opportunity to grow into future leadership
positions. We value smarts over skill-- experience, versatility, and intuition
are crucial. Sound like a good fit? Let's get in touch.

DETAILS

(FOCUS) Back-end engineer (Python, Node, GraphQL, APIs, DBs):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118)

Front-end engineer (JS/React, GraphQL, Python, Node):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117)

BENEFITS AND PERKS

\- Be an early-stage employee and work with a fun, world-class team. - Receive
significant equity at a fast-growing and valuable company. - Ownership and
autonomy over large projects; the independence to succeed. - Little to no
legacy: don't deal with old codebases; we're clean and modern. - Open vacation
policy (no set number of days per year): take the time you need. - We'll
provide the technology you need to be productive. - Lunches catered or
reimbursed every day, plus unlimited snacks and drinks.

=====

No remote, please. TO APPLY: Email us resume/work experience/some projects of
yours to careers@cond.co

=====

=====

=====

~~~
calcsam
A lot of folks, myself included, are looking to use something like this. Do
you have a private beta for what you're building?

------
grromrell
Savvysherpa | Data Science and Research Engineers | SLC, UT and Minneapolis,
MN | ONSITE

Hi I am Greg and I am a research engineer at Savvysherpa, a venture research
firm working mostly in healthcare, based in Utah and Minnesota. We are looking
for people to fill two different roles, a data science role (deep research)
and a research engineer role (prototyping and new products). I have loved
working at Savvysherpa and if you are interested in learning more see our
website here:
[https://www.savvysherpa.com/careers.html](https://www.savvysherpa.com/careers.html)
or email me at gromrell [@] savvysherpa [dot] com and we will get in touch!

------
ben_at_thinkful
Remote/Atlanta. Interview Process: phone screen, written task, background,
role and fit interview.

Thinkful, the top rated Bootcamp on Course Report
([https://www.coursereport.com/best-coding-
bootcamps](https://www.coursereport.com/best-coding-bootcamps)) is hiring
another remote Program Manager for our Flexible Web Development Bootcamp.
Motivate the next generation of web developers, while innovating on the
cutting edge of education. All info here:
[https://www.thinkful.com/about/careers/](https://www.thinkful.com/about/careers/).
Best! Ben A. @Thinkful

~~~
jacquelineo
Hello,

I applied for this position when it was posted about a month ago (iirc) and am
still very interested - should I re-apply?

Thanks!

Jacqueline Outka

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 frontend. Nearly all of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist
engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
nexus-uw
sixt4.io | JS and/or C# API Developer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full-time

We are a well capitalized tech startup based in downtown Toronto working on
solutions to complex problems in the Travel Industry. We are passionate about
software development and we are continuously seeking the sharpest minds to
help grow our team. If you are looking to do the best work of your career in a
collaborative team environment, send us your CV with a cover letter indicating
why you feel you are an excellent candidate for this opportunity.

[http://sixt4.io/jobs/](http://sixt4.io/jobs/)

ps: please include the word 'banana' in either your resume or cover letter

------
MgreenBelkin
Belkin | Application Engineer | Playa Vista, CA United States | ONSITE, Full-
time VISA

We are looking for a seasoned J2ee developer with strong Hybris Ecommerce
experience. We're looking for someone with 5+ years of experience. Innovation
is a big part of the culture, so we like ideas people.

Interview process: Conversation with Recruiter, Phone Interview with Manager,
Technical Screen, On-Site interview.

Here's the description and application:
[https://belkin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Belkin_Careers/jo...](https://belkin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Belkin_Careers/job/Playa-Vista/Principal-Application-Engineer_10005520)

------
cameronkay
SpaceX | Hawthorne | Full Stack Software Engineers |
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/206174](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/206174)

We need intelligent and passionate software engineers to write the software
that builds rockets and powers SpaceX's operations. We are responsible for all
of the software on the factory floor, the warehouses, the financial systems,
the restaurant, and even the public home page. Elon has called us the "nervous
system" of SpaceX because we connect all of the other teams at SpaceX to
ensure that the entire rocket building process runs smoothly.

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

We are hiring 3 Remote DevOps Engineers. You embody the interdependence of
software development and IT operations. You love when things come together to
rapidly develop and deploy products. We often need to cross the lines between
development, quality assurance, and operations. Duties include: * Measure the
performance of a production system * Write automated tests to verify correct
behavior * Set up continuous integration * Make changes to the system to
improve performance * Collaborate effectively on a remote agile team daily

Apply to Modus Create - [http://bit.ly/2oXODJU](http://bit.ly/2oXODJU)

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support| Relocation
to Amsterdam

Booking.com, the no. 1 accommodations site on this planet is looking to hire
smart people from anywhere in the world, and to relocate them to the beautiful
city of Amsterdam.

Would you like your work to help empower people to experience the world? How
you like to have your code live for millions of users all around the world?
Then this is the place for you.

Some of the positions available are:

* iOS developer: [http://grnh.se/7fa2b11](http://grnh.se/7fa2b11)

* Sr. iOS developer: [http://grnh.se/e75g011](http://grnh.se/e75g011)

* Sr. Android developer: [http://grnh.se/n8qyds1](http://grnh.se/n8qyds1)

* Software developer: [http://grnh.se/bew7an1](http://grnh.se/bew7an1)

* Sr. Software developer: [http://grnh.se/w5dypj1](http://grnh.se/w5dypj1)

* Front end developer: [http://grnh.se/h783fq1](http://grnh.se/h783fq1)

* Sr. Front end developer: [http://grnh.se/6ihagv1](http://grnh.se/6ihagv1)

* SAP developer :[http://grnh.se/gforw11](http://grnh.se/gforw11)

* UX designer (HTML/CSS): [http://grnh.se/lt5srp1](http://grnh.se/lt5srp1)

* Sr. UX designer (HTML/CSS): [http://grnh.se/i1oex81](http://grnh.se/i1oex81)

Other job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/30g5b71](http://grnh.se/30g5b71)

I, for one, recently relocated to Amsterdam to work at Booking. Feel free to
ask me any questions.

~~~
spacetimecake
Can you indicate some approximate salary numbers at Booking?

~~~
codnee
I am not sure if I can, but you can take a look at:
[https://www.glassdoor.nl/Salarissen/Booking-com-
Salarissen-E...](https://www.glassdoor.nl/Salarissen/Booking-com-
Salarissen-E256653.htm)

------
rheidiant
Rheidiant | Houston | Senior Firmware Engineer | ONSITE

Rheidiant is a funded IIoT startup making devices and systems for monitoring
pipelines and other industrial assets. Our sensors locate otherwise
undetectable leaks of hazardous liquids to avoid environmental disasters.

Join our dynamic design team to make highly reliable embedded systems. We are
currently hiring for a Senior Firmware Engineer position with extensive
experience in ARM Cortex-M, FreeRTOS, low power methods. Further experience in
digital hardware design, prototyping, embedded Linux, networking protocols,
AI/ML algorithms, and back end JavaScript frameworks is a plus. Contact us at
careers<>rheidiant<>com

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Listium | UX/UI Designer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE Full-Time

We’re looking for a senior UX/UI designer with 3+ years experience, and a
strong understanding of singe-page apps. We are a small team that is making
good progress without an experienced designer, so the right person has a
chance to make a big difference to our product and demonstrate all of their
skills. Learn more and apply via our jobs page at:
[https://angel.co/listium/jobs](https://angel.co/listium/jobs). We are funded,
and offer generous equity packages.

[https://listium.com](https://listium.com)

------
nmelo
CommandScape | Software Engineers | Palm Beach, FL | ONSITE, Fulltime,
[http://commandscape.com](http://commandscape.com)

CommandScape is a startup in South Florida with working to provide fully
secure integrated Building Management Systems (Automated Buildings and Homes).
The company is building advanced hardware and software systems that use
Internet-standard cyber security throughout to manage, monitor, and automate
the essential needs of a commercial building or private residence. The
products employ a single suite of intuitive and easy-to-use applications that
work transparently and securely from anywhere in the world.

------
dkd25
Digital Impact Alliance, United Nations Foundation | Washington, DC |
[http://digitalimpactalliance.org/](http://digitalimpactalliance.org/)

DIAL is a new global alliance to enable the digital ecosystem to deliver
greater scale, efficiency and social impact by creating more inclusive digital
economies. Working with partners, DIAL will generate evidence of what works
through field-based projects, distil insights and tools to promote scale-up
and replication, and provide mechanisms for co-investment throughout the
ecosystem. DIAL is hosted by the United Nations Foundation, and the team is
based in Washington, D.C.

DIAL is seeking a Principal Architect to join the Data for Development (D4D)
team. The Principal Architect will set the vision and the strategic technical
roadmap for the Data for Development (D4D) portfolio of investments.

The Principal Architect will support the buildout of the Data & Analytics
functions for the D4D team with the strategic intent of pushing the field of
D4D forward. The Principal Architect will be responsible for steering our
technical and implementation partners and driving our research partners’
agenda and investigations. Working with our technology partners, she will
develop the required infrastructural components (technical, commercial) that
will match data supply (e.g., MNOs) with data demand (e.g., programmatic
partners in public health, agriculture, etc.). She will lead the in-country
delivery of these solutions, and enable compliance with regulatory and data
protection regimes. She will also drive the development of common data
architecture and standards for utilizing telco and digital data for social
good. Finally, she will work with partners to develop insights and indicators
that can provide accelerated support for decision-making in the public sector.

[https://careers-
unfoundation.icims.com/jobs/1458/principal-a...](https://careers-
unfoundation.icims.com/jobs/1458/principal-architect%2c-data-for-
development-%28d4d%29/job?mobile=false&width=965&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
mattrowe
Reviewsnap [http://www.reviewsnap.com/](http://www.reviewsnap.com/) | Frontend
Developer (Angular) | San Francisco; Seattle; Portland | ONSITE or REMOTE

Use your extensive knowledge of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to contribute to the
site-wide redesign of Reviewsnap, a flexible employee performance review
management system. This is a unique opportunity to work on a greenfields
ground-up redesign of a profitable product.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew](https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WOJ6WHSG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WOJ6WHSGMdU)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WOJ6VXSG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WOJ6VXSGMdU)

------
mullsork
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time | Relocation & VISA support

We're looking for a CTO with business & product management skills

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

    
    
      - Challenging tasks with visible impact
      - Great office in Neukölln
      - Laptop: Dell XPS 15" or your choice in the same price range
      - A startup with an actual business model & revenue
    

If you're interested send an email to emil.ahlbaeck@weissmaler.de

------
acaiola
Hello Alfred | Sr Full Stack Engineer (Full-time) | NYC | On-site |
[https://hello-alfred-1.workable.com/jobs/214124](https://hello-
alfred-1.workable.com/jobs/214124)

We are seeking a Full Stack Engineer with the ability and passion for building
solutions for human-centered problems that are created at the intersection of
human behavior and technology. As part of a growing Hello Alfred engineering
team you will have a direct and immediate influence on the technology choices,
data architecture, and scalability of the platform. You will help develop our
engineering philosophy and practices to lead the construction of a new type of
service. Hello Alfred offers the opportunity to work closely with all aspects
of a multi-sided business from our operations team, customers and - the stars
of the business - the Alfred Client Managers

Experience with Elixir, Phoenix, and/or functional languages is a big plus as
much of the core platform is being migrated over. You are capable working
across the full stack including front-end JS frameworks like React, Ember,
Angular or similar. Nice to have: some experience with iOS and/or Swift. Our
Stack: Migrating away from NodeJS/Mongo to Elixir, Postgres, and React. We’re
deployed on Heroku.

Ideal Candidates would meet many of the following qualifications: At least 3
years’ experience across the full web stack: you can write SCSS, keep logic
out of controllers, and properly index your database tables. You also have
empathy, taste, and hobbies outside of engineering. Ideally you have shipped
production code using Node JS and have a familiarity working on a web stack
powered by Express or similar. Having a good working knowledge of modern
Javascript is essential. Nice to Haves: Experience with Elixir - we’ll train
you up. iOS experience (Swift and Objective-C). An interest in UX and
hospitality. About Alfred: At Hello Alfred we believe in creating an
experience that empowers our customers to maximize their time by automating
all of life’s little interruptions. We are dedicated to building solutions
that learn from our customers’ behaviors and desires to delight them - not
just by incorporating technology, but by making a truly human experience.

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | Fullstack Product Engineer (Javascript)

We are looking for a passionate Product Engineer (Fullstack Javascript).
Currently using React, Redux and Flux and looking for someone keen to work on
server side technologies including node.js, Dataflow, Docker and Mesos.

We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate and assist with
relocation costs.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...).

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
rmhsilva
Cambridge Medical Robotics | Embedded/Software Engineer | Cambridge, UK |
ONSITE | [http://cmedrobotics.com/careers](http://cmedrobotics.com/careers)

Cambridge Medical Robotics is a private company developing the next-generation
universal robotic system for minimal access surgery. Our vision is to make
keyhole surgery universally accessible and affordable by significantly
expanding the range of procedures that can be performed robotically.

We are looking for (lots of) highly capable individuals, with a desire to work
in an agile start-up environment to help us achieve this vision.

To get in touch: careers@cmedrobotics.com

------
adhil
Cover (YC W16) | Full Stack Engineer | Toronto | FULL-TIME | REMOTE OK |
SALARY:90k-130kCAD

We’re looking for a senior developer to help our team architect, build, scale
and automate across our product pipeline from user experience to insurance
data reconciliation and reporting. As an early engineering hire, you'll be
expected to be a proficient generalist, capable of taking on and managing
through a wide array of technical challenges. Founders and scrappy early
employees fit this profile especially well.

Apply at:
[https://cover.workable.com/jobs/422563](https://cover.workable.com/jobs/422563)

------
powrben
POWr.io | SF | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs)

We help small businesses grow online. We're a small team with a big user base.
ie Tons of opportunity to make an impact & grow your skillset. We have never
raised a VC round and we're profitable.

Hiring: \- Sr full stack \- Jr full stack (1+ yr experience) \- Front end eng
(strong design background) \- Biz dev \- Customer support \- Product manager

Javascript, Rails, Node, Backbone, React, Redux \----> More info:
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs) <\-----

------
mackenzie-powr
POWr.io | SF | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs)

We help small businesses grow online. We’re a small team with a big user base.
ie Tons of opportunity to make an impact & grow your skillset. We have never
raised a VC round and we’re profitable.

Hiring: \- Sr full stack \- Jr full stack (1+ yr experience) \- Front end eng
(strong design background) \- Biz dev \- Customer support \- Product manager
\- UX eng

Javascript, Rails, Node, Backbone, React, Redux \----> More info:
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs) <\-----

------
vitno
OkCupid | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE |
[https://okcupid.com/careers](https://okcupid.com/careers)

We're currently hiring for a bunch of Backend positions! We have a 6-person
Backend Software Engineering Team, which manages all aspects of the Backend.
We have a massive amount of impact per engineer. We also have a lot of
autonomy here as well as input into product.

The core site infrastructure is written in C++, so experience with that is a
huge plus.

Some buzzwords for you that we use: C++, Python, Javascript, React,
Kubernetes, Rust, MySql

email me at ben@okcupid.com if you have any questions or apply online at our
careers page.

------
sv123
Headset | Senior .net Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE
[http://headset.io](http://headset.io)

Headset is looking for a senior software engineer who enjoys solving complex
data, usability, and scalability problems. Our software tracks and analyzes
millions of dollars in cannabis sales every day. Come make a big impact on a
small team.

Stack: c#, asp.net mvc, .net core, azure, elasticsearch, sql

More information + apply here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/137840/senior-
software-engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/137840/senior-software-
engineer-headset)

------
derFunk
ottonova | DevOps and JS Dev | 65-85k€ | Munich, Bavaria, Germany | Onsite |
[https://www.ottonova.de/en/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/en/jobs)

We're creating the best digital-only private health insurance for Germany.
We're a young funded #InsurTech startup. Bright future ahead! Highly tech
centric company, senior IT team.

DevOps Job Ad Is also here: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/137445/senior-
devops-engineer-...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/137445/senior-devops-
engineer-ottonova-services-gmbh)

Contact: careers@ottonova.de

------
tylermauthe
Hootsuite | Senior Operations Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE SALARY |
[https://hootsuite.com/careers/](https://hootsuite.com/careers/)

Social Media Management software used by 80% of fortune 1000 companies.

We need Senior Developers who are passionate about DevOps to come solve cool
operational problems with Terraform, Ansible, Python, Go and whatever else
gets the job done. From gritty networking to MongoDB load testing to
automating all the things, all from Hootsuite's fun offices in beautiful
Vancouver.

Profitable. Cash Positive. Growing Like Crazy.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interviews - offer.

------
atishd
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | New York City | Full-Time |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead](https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead)

Tim Draper & Dave McClure backed, EquityZen is an early-mid stage FinTech
firm, bringing private markets to the public. Our platform enables large,
private companies to helps their shareholders get cash, while providing
investors access to invest in these pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has served
60+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be considered a
liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

We're looking for an Engineering Lead eager to help us as we redefine private
markets. Join us if you're looking to work alongside extremely brilliant
engineers while rolling up your sleeves, diving into code, and driving our
product vision.

Some of the things you'll do: Architect and implement the most secure private
placement platform that can scale to trading $1B+ Work closely with
experienced developers who love discussing software & security Collaborate
with non-engineering teammates to solve difficult practical problems Partner
with Founders and Product Lead to set and manage expectations in delivering
high quality technology at a fast pace Demonstrable experience building robust
infrastructure with our developers and data-driven business tools for other
teams Prototype and implement new product ideas with engineers, with
initiatives such relying on NLP and ML based prediction Gain exposure to all
parts of the venture capital, private equity, and startup ecosystems

Also hiring for:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-intern)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-intern)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Android Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Information Security Analyst | Toronto, Ontario

Senior Product Manager | Toronto, Ontario

Senior Test Engineer | Toronto, Ontario

Software Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oSrwiw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oSrwiw0)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand|
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)
We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- Senior Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en)

\- Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en)

------
slaypni
Shiroyagi Corporation ([https://shiroyagi.co.jp](https://shiroyagi.co.jp)) |
Software Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Full time | Onsite | Visa

We are developing Web API services utilizing machine learning algorithms. We
start to develop our next product which will be built on top of a distributed
system combining online and offline algorithms through lambda architecture.

We are currently a small team (less than 10 people) so that we need talented
engineers to tackle challenging problems.

We are looking for engineers who are good at some of followings:

\- Distributed System

\- Machine Learning

\- Recommender System

\- Dev Ops

\- Full Stack

Japanese proficiency is a plus, but not mandatory.

If interested, please send an email at kazuaki.tanida@shiroyagi.co.jp

------
jennymiller
Quilt (getquilt.com) | Web / Front End Developer | Boston | Onsite, Full Time
| Rails, AWS

Quilt is a fast growing team making a difference in the the insurance space.
Our highly motivated team, backed by some of Boston’s best known investors, is
dedicated to creating a truly customer-focused product that makes getting the
coverage you need refreshingly simple. Scalability, usability, and learning
fast to build and improve describe our days. We’re looking for two engineers
to join our 10 person team, make an impact at a startup as we grow. Looking
for people with at least 2-3 years of production environment experience.

------
NataliaPuntel
WRKSHP | Senior Android & iOS Engineers | San Francisco, CA | VISA
[http://wearewrkshp.com/](http://wearewrkshp.com/)

At WRKSHP, our mission is to bring people together through the power of play.
Our first game, Battle Camp, has over 40 millions of downloads since we
launched in 2012. Our games are long-term experiences, not hits. Battle Camp
is on the front page of Play Store and App Store's US Games categories, today.

Openings:

• Senior iOS Engineer

• Senior Android Engineer

Apply to any of these roles here:
[http://wearewrkshp.com/#careers](http://wearewrkshp.com/#careers)

------
lucidlive
Huddol | Front-end Developer | Montreal | ONSITE | Software Developer | MTL |
www.huddol.com

We're looking for React/React Native developers for an emerging healthcare
startup. Very competitive salary.

Huddol will maximize the power and intelligence of the crowd, connecting the
right people at the right moment, to improve health care outcomes for the
caregiver and the person in their care. Huddol will set a new standard for
transforming people experience into better personal health for patients and
the people who care for them.

[https://angel.co/huddol/jobs](https://angel.co/huddol/jobs)

------
sdalezman
PlatformWatch | Full Stack Developer | NYC | $80-110K + equity + benefits |
Full-time, ONSITE |

I’m one of the co-founders at PlatformWatch. We’re building a platform that
will change the entire software procurement lifecycle; including how you
discover, purchase, manage and optimize SaaS applications.

We’re a two person team based in NYC and are hiring our first full-time
engineer. The ideal candidate has SaaS development experience, is excited to
work on building many different products leveraging large data sets, and is
looking to help build a next-gen-platform from the ground up.

Email shlomo at platformwatch.com if you’re interested and want to know more.

------
lucidlive
We're looking for React developers in Montreal and we're paying well so hit us
up today.

Huddol is the first social health network dedicated to the family caregiver
experience. Huddol is the brainchild of The Caregiver Network
(www.thecaregivernetwork.ca), an organization that has built significant brand
equity in the caregiver space for more then 10 years. Huddol will redefine how
caregivers make choices about the care of their loved one and their own self
care. We are well funded and ready to accelerate to market.

More at:

[https://angel.co/huddol/jobs](https://angel.co/huddol/jobs)

------
jennymiller
Quilt (getquilt.com) | Back End Developer | Boston | Onsite, Full Time | Java,
MySQL

Quilt is a fast growing team making a difference in the the insurance space.
Our highly motivated team, backed by some of Boston’s best known investors, is
dedicated to creating a truly customer-focused product that makes getting the
coverage you need refreshingly simple. Scalability, usability, and learning
fast to build and improve describe our days. We’re looking for two engineers
to join our 10 person team, make an impact at a startup as we grow. Looking
for people with at least 2-3 years of production environment experience.

------
riviscure
Riscure | Delft - The Netherlands | Lean Software Developer | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.riscure.com/](https://www.riscure.com/) Riscure is a world
renowned security lab, specialized in building advanced security test tools
and performing evaluations of security sensitive consumer devices, such as
mobile phones, smart cards, embedded chipsets and set-top boxes. As a Lean
Software Developer you are part of the development team with the objective to
develop new products, and improve existing ones. The development team has both
software and hardware specialists and it follows the Lean development
practice, where experiments drive the process of learning what users need. The
Lean Software Developer is tasked with development of our main software
product suite Inspector, which is mostly written in Java. Supporting tools for
Inspector are also developed in Python and C. Your role is to manage and
oversee the development process, methods and techniques used to develop our
software products. You know how to structure the work and monitor the progress
of the development team, based on lean development methodology. And you are in
the lead of the technical choices of software development and are able to
coordinate the contributions from both development team and from our security
analysts. You also coordinate the integration of various internal and external
hardware products into the main Inspector tool. We try to find new employees
who share our core values: • Proactively taking ownership: we are proactive in
our work; we take responsibility for our customers' satisfaction; we improve
continuously, both professionally and personally. • Open to share knowledge:
we share knowledge responsibly; we listen to each other and our customers. •
Everyone feels at home: we can be ourselves; we are playful and like to
surprise each other; we are respectful. • Maximize our creative potential: we
like being challenged; we are curious; we encourage innovation. Riscure’s
higher goal is to give insight, deliver breakthroughs and to bring color to
the security of technology. If you want that as well and are interested,
please check out [https://www.riscure.com/](https://www.riscure.com/) for
details or contact us directly with your motivation and CV via
hrm@riscure.com!

------
kainolophobia
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time

We’re building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How you
ask? We’re using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to
the US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your
interest for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you’ll be joining a small team of
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our product
development processes.

We’re looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Cheers,

adam at longgame.co

------
jkoc
Pubfront | Android Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | On-site | Full-time

Pubfront is an established (2010) startup building a platform for publishing,
selling and reading/listening to ebooks, audiobooks and comics. We’re
currently looking for an experienced Android developer to join our Copenhagen
team and maintain, improve and eventually take full control of our mobile
apps.

Interested? Check out the full ad at [http://pubfront.com/job-opening-android-
developer/](http://pubfront.com/job-opening-android-developer/) and send your
resumé to jk@pubfront.com

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the engineering team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, backend developer, devops engineer, Android developer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

Data Science Director: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/F4370FE15A](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/F4370FE15A)

Back-end Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Android Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

~~~
mocko
I had a weird experience interviewing for the DevOps position.

First I saw the listing on February's HN Jobs thread and applied via Workable.
No response.

12 days later a recruitment agency independently (i.e. unaware of the approach
through Workable) approached me about the role. I emailed OpenSignal to ask
what gives, and they got back to me directly to arrange a phone interview.

The call went well and we set a date for an in-person interview a few days
later.

I emailed them (both directly to <address>@opensignal.com & via Workable) the
day before our planned interview to arrange a time, and again got no response.

Eventually gave up.

------
jmhain
IdentityMind | Platform Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

At IdentityMind Global, we are building a unique platform providing Risk
Management services to the financial industry: both traditional payments and
emerging cryptocurrencies such as bitcoin. We are experiencing explosive
growth and have just deployed our 2nd generation platform which currently
scales to hundreds of transactions per second. We are expanding
internationally and are also building Big Data analytics and reporting tools
to cope with the financial crime prevention requirements of our clients.

This role will extend the existing anti-fraud and anti-money laundering
system, and work closely with our data science team to integrate our machine
learning models into our real time transaction analysis.

If you are interested in finding out more and explore a possible relationship,
we would love to hear back from you to find out more about you and to tell you
more about our platform.

Qualifications

* 5+ years industry experience

* Strong full stack Java

* Experience building real time transactional platforms

* Ability to take abstract user requirements and build a product that addresses the underlying use case

* Strong communication skills, both written and verbal

* Ability to work within a small high achieving team, as well as independently

* Self-driven, highly motivated, innovative

Desirable

* Domain expertise in anti-fraud and/or anti-money laundering

* Productizing machine learning models

* Experience integrating with 3rd party services using REST, JSON, XML and/or SOAP

* Cassandra

* Graph Databases such as Titan or Neo4j

* Light Linux administration

* Python or Perl

Apply here:
[https://www.identitymindglobal.com/company/careers](https://www.identitymindglobal.com/company/careers)

Feel free to email us at jobs(at)identitymind(dot)com if you have any
questions.

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles |
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs](https://www.mark43.com/jobs) | New York, NY /
Toronto | Onsite

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
"next startups to break out" lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs/](https://www.mark43.com/jobs/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
mgbatchelor
NationBuilder | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, Nashville | Onsite or
Remote | Full Time

Our engineering team dedicates itself to continuous learning and improvement.
We built a process that is optimized for rapid, agile development; deploying
to production many times a day. To discover the correct solution; we start
with a minimum viable product and iterate using team and stakeholder feedback;
so that the people, product, and process improve together.

You can find more information here:
[http://nationbuilder.com/jobs](http://nationbuilder.com/jobs)

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://strivewire.com](https://strivewire.com)

We're redefining eSports for a global community of gamers for more than 190
countries. Looking for experienced full-stack engineers with a passion for
Javascript to work with us on our Node.js / React stack hosted on AWS.

Please have a look at
[https://strivewire.com/jobs](https://strivewire.com/jobs) or drop me a mail
at beni at strivewire com.

We pay competitively.

Requirements: Bachelor's or Master's degree in engineering.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, and Washington, DC | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop, but an individual with
solid systems engineering fundamentals will succeed, regardless of technical
specifics. We're building tools and for our customers, our drivers, our
internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target rich" environment with plenty
of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the business! We're
solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route optimization, QR
tagging for inventory control, and a suite of mobile apps for our customers
and staff. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

2) We're actively searching for Operations Associates, both full-time and
part-time, particularly for evening hours, in all three of our locations. No
specialized skills are required. This job comes with significant career growth
opportunities; we've promoted a number of our Operations Associates into
management. If you have a strong attention to detail, good organizational and
communication skills, and a desire to join a growing startup, join us! See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

3) We're also looking for experienced Customer Experience Associates at our
San Francisco headquarters. We take customer experience very seriously at
Rinse, and the attitude, skill, and wit of our CX team is a big part of what
makes us succeed. We're particularly interested in those with experience
managing customer claims and escalated complaints. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/customer-claims-
associate/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/customer-claims-associate/)

Interested in the maturing delivery startup scene, but want to join one with a
sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
cbowal
Sniply | Intermediate Software Developer | Vancouver, Canada |
[http://snip.ly](http://snip.ly)

Sniply is a small startup (5 people so far), that makes a SaaS video marketing
tool. We're currently looking for an Intermediate Software Developer to join
our team.

We're looking for a full-stack web developer, the core skill is javascript (we
use react), but we also use python a lot (Django, DRF)

If you're interested, check out our postings:
[https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs](https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs)

------
tthurber
Throtle Onboarding | Data Engineer | Red Bank, NJ | ONSITE, VISA,
www.throtle.io

Throtle is an onboarding company that is obsessed with accuracy and
transparency, enabling brands to reach their individual customers online. This
allows for targeting across all media devices and formats including display,
email, social, addressable TV and mobile. We are looking for Engineers/Data
Gurus to join our growing team!
[http://throtle.io/positions/](http://throtle.io/positions/) Email -
tthurber@throtle.io for immediate response.

------
AlaskaCasey
We're hiring like crazy at Serverless!

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/EbyRmK](https://goo.gl/EbyRmK)

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/WazBv9](https://goo.gl/WazBv9)

Serverless, Inc. | Product Manager (Technical), Serverless Framework | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/4UUcgR](https://goo.gl/4UUcgR)

Serverless, Inc. | Data Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/R2a6cN](https://goo.gl/R2a6cN)

Serverless, Inc. | Developer Advocate (Community) | San Francisco, Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/L0uYRS](https://goo.gl/L0uYRS)

Serverless, Inc. | Developer Advocate (Enterprise) | San Francisco, Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/6PEhMT](https://goo.gl/6PEhMT)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/SnducQ](https://goo.gl/SnducQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Visual Designer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ](https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ)

Join our fast growing team at Serverless. We’re a close-knit team with half of
us in San Francisco and half of us distributed. We’re well funded and work
with some of the best VCs in Silicon Valley to bring our vision to life of
simplifying software down to functions and events.

Perks include unlimited paid time off, paid family leave, working with an
awesome team of passionate individuals, and having a ton of autonomy and
ownership of whatever you are working on.

To see all the jobs we have listed check out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/serverless](https://jobs.lever.co/serverless).

~~~
tanima1
I am very interested in the technical product manager role, at the company.
Could you please tell me your email id. I would like to send you my resume.
Here s my contact: tanima@cmu.edu

~~~
AlaskaCasey
Hi Tanima!

We are only accepting applications through our jobs links. Feel free to apply
and we'll get back to you within a maximum of two weeks.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | (partial) Onsite €35k-€70k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time, equitiy plan available

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is hiring frontend and backend junior / senior developers! We
have about 1 to 2 positions to fill depending on experience and flexibility of
the developers.

Our current stack consists of

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework - Ethereum / solidity /
blockchain technology

\- EmberJS (2.10)

\- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior backend developer. Experience with Python, Django, DRF is
preferred, experience with ethereum would be nice

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

\- react-native developer

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in the centre of Amsterdam
(Leidseplein) & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
joovuu
JooVuu X | Android Developer | Manchester, UK | REMOTE | INTERN |
www.JooVuu-X.com

JooVuu X is focussed on building advanced dash cameras for the fleet and
insurance market. You'll really get to be able to test your knowledge and push
yourself whilst helping to save lives and reduce costs for every day drivers.
We're currently looking for an Android developer intern to help write our app.

We're a very small company in the latter stages of receiving funding and as
such this position will be based on being the first hire once funding is
received.

For more information please email: jobs@joovuu.com

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA
www.periscopedata.com

Hiring engineers at all levels (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript). Periscope is the
fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market. It's the platform of
choice for professional analysts who spend 5+ hours a day using the product.
We're growing revenue about 10X per year while growing the team about 4X per
year. If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping
great products, we would love to meet you! Join our team of 85: Email
amanda@periscopedata.com

------
jorkos
Reportin | Senior Front End Dev | Toronto | onsite | full-time |
[http://www.reportin.com](http://www.reportin.com)

Reportin is preparing to launch the first modern SaaS platform for finance
teams. We are looking for an experienced Front End Dev who is comfortable
building modern web apps. This is an opportunity to join a funded startup at
the very beginning - help define our company culture and make a huge impact as
we grow. Email me directly to learn more jordy at reportin.com and with any
questions about our company, etc.

------
huahaiy
Juji | Full stack software engineer | Silicon Valley |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

We are a Silicon Valley startup working on an advanced AI platform with a
focus on understanding people. We are well funded, and our product is already
generating revenue. We are looking for both experienced developers and fresh
graduates who are passionate about building the next generation of operating
system for AI. Our stack includes Clojure/Clojurescript, Postgres, Datomic,
Kafka, docker and AWS.

------
stvnbn
Versus systems | Software engineer | backend, frontend | Full time | Los
Angeles, CA | [http://grnh.se/ncoqg31](http://grnh.se/ncoqg31)

Come be part of a team of smart, passionate, and talented individuals working
together to create a suite of next-generation products that will revolutionize
the games industry.

We offer videogames, competitive salaries, equity packages, medical, dental,
vision, 401K matching, flexible hours, and paid vacation time that we
encourage you to actually take.

Main tech stack: ruby, ruby on rails, unity, react.

------
sparkmeter
SparkMeter | Infrastructure Engineer (Automation Focus) | Waltham, MA | Full-
time, ONSITE with flexible work location and schedule |
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/)

Come join SparkMeter’s Systems team and help increase electricity access in
developing countries. As an Infrastructure Engineer with an automation focus,
you’ll build the tools and architecture that will allow us to expand our
affordable smart metering systems to new microgrid and central grid utilities.

At SparkMeter, we believe in embracing automation, and our team takes every
opportunity to reduce manual work or remove workarounds using tools like
Fabric, Chef, and Docker. You’ll officially own automation for the Systems
team, creating new tools and taking over the maintenance of existing tools
that others across the organization will use every day. This will include
improving automation for our software release process, automating the (now
largely manual) provisioning of the Linux base stations at the core of our
smart metering system, and generally building and maintaining the tools that
help make it easy for us to efficiently manage a growing herd of servers and
devices.

SparkMeter’s core value is opportunity: the opportunity for underserved
communities to achieve great things. That's why our mission is to increase
access to electricity in underserved communities - it is electricity and the
services derived from it that unlock and create those opportunities. This
value is reflected in our hiring ethos: we believe that the strongest teams
have diverse backgrounds. Our approach to hiring has been validated by
academic and industry studies that show that workforce diversity improves team
and business performance. (It has also been validated by the quality of the
team we’ve assembled so far!) We encourage applications from members of groups
currently underrepresented in software engineering.

You can read the complete description for this role, including requirements
and how to apply, at
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/).
Thanks!

------
jotychahal17
Nitro Inc. | Sr. Platform Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | FULLTIME |

Nitro is changing the way the world works with documents. As the global leader
in document productivity solutions, Nitro enables people to work smarter every
day with their documents, on the desktop and in the cloud.

We are looking to hire a Sr. Platform Engineer (Java/Scala) at our Dublin
office. Apply:
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/640815](https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/640815)
More info: joty.chahal@gonitro.com

~~~
shady-lady
Could you please look at some of the other postings and post something more
informative than the 4 lines you posted.

Ditto for your other posting here. Your twitter bio says you're a technical
recruiter for Nitro. If you wish to use this community to achieve your job
target s, follow the community rules.

Stop posting generic BS which tells us nothing about the role or company.

------
classyjim
StreetTeam - [https://street-team.workable.com/](https://street-
team.workable.com/) \- London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. StreetTeam
is building a global platform that enables advocates to sell the products they
love to their friends. We're growing fast, breaking new ground and are well
funded by some of the best in the business. We seek Frontend Engineers with
react.js/relay background ideally. Please contact
james.peters@getstreetteam.com for more details.

------
bowel
Kiliaro | Mobile Developer | Stockholm | SALARY:600k-900k SEK

Kiliaro is looking for someone with a passion developing in Swift on iOS.

Kiliaro is an application which store and organise photos and videos from all
devices. We're a totally independent player. We don’t use our users photos or
videos for marketing purposes, nor do we sell their details.

The company consists of a small but experienced team hailing from Spotify,
Klarna and TradeDoubler. We love free software and hope to make as much of our
apps and platform open. If this sounds fun, reach out to orion@kiliaro.com.

------
rtrunck
Human Code | iOS, Python, Django, Frontend | Denver, CO | ONSITE and Full Time

We are a Denver startup who is building a team that will change the way people
use and interact with their DNA. Translating science into a daily experience,
our goal is to unlock the world of genomics through easy-to-use apps. We're
looking for individuals with real-world experience with Python w/Django,
Swift, or Objective-C.

If you want to join a company where you can make an impact, provide value on
day one, and work with a great team email me at ryan@humancode.xyz

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
fbunau
Ullink | Software Engineer | Finance | Cluj-Napoca, Romania | Fulltime |
Onsite

Looking for a passionate developer, looking to be part of a senior team
passionate about FP and craftsmanship

We work with Scala 2.12 toghether with Cats, Shapeless, Akka

Doing property based testing, TDD, code-reviews

Apply & more details here :

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/ullink/job/ol824fwj](http://jobs.jobvite.com/ullink/job/ol824fwj)

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3kqewiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3kqewiwh)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management| Developers| Radnor, PA| ONSITE| [http://scm-
lp.com](http://scm-lp.com)

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets. We
are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

C++ Software Developers

Primary Responsibilities • Utilising your in-depth knowledge of C++ you will
design, develop and implement proprietary trading programs, encompassing trade
analysis, price validation, order routing, monitoring and risk analysis. •
Develop and support multi-threaded applications with a strong emphasis on high
performance. • Optimize our trading strategy implementation and performance
analysis platform using network and systems programming. • Create tools to
process, store and analyze quote, order and financial data. • Work closely
with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide
software solutions.

Requirements For Developers:

• Professional-level C++ programming experience in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
jpincas
Pickmister | European timezones | REMOTE ONLY | Full-time frontend developer.

We are a small, remote startup team building a fantasy sports platform, with a
100% Elm frontend. We’re currently looking for a skilled Elm developer to take
charge of the build of the internal dashboard portion of the platform. You'll
have to be comfortable working in a dynamic startup environment and available
to work full-time on the project, preferably in +/\- UK/EU timezone. Email:
jp@pickmister.com. Skype: saynototheoffice

------
JDevlieghere
GuardSquare | Software Engineer C++ / LLVM | Leuven, Belgium | Full-Time | On-
Site

GuardSquare is looking for a software engineer with an interest in software
security. You have knowledge of compiler technologies (LLVM) or the Mach
and/or Linux kernel and you are definitely not afraid of disassemblers or
debuggers.

For more information have a look at our website, where you can apply online:
[https://www.guardsquare.com/en/jobs](https://www.guardsquare.com/en/jobs)

------
uniclaude
Pangea | Senior Server and Mobile Software Engineer | Tokyo, JP / Chengdu,
China | ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Hey guys! We're in the middle of shipping a few products and modernizing large
codebases, so we are looking for:

\- A Java backend programmer (devops background appreciated),

\- An experienced iOS developer,

\- A lead Android developer.

We use CI, can deploy code fast, work from a cool shared office in central
Tokyo, and can provide competitive salaries. We're still a relatively small
team, so there's a lot of room for impact!

Reach me at klodio at name of the company dot com.

------
dtwhitney
PINATA | New York, NY | Front/Back Engineers | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring React, React Native, and Scala engineers. We place high value on
pure functional programming. If that piques your interest, please have a look
at our post on Stack Overflow and contact us

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/134508/react-react-native-
seni...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/134508/react-react-native-senior-
software-engineer-pinata?offset=0&q=pinata)

------
clairbear
Everlaw | Software Engineer, DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA
|Full-time ONSITE | jobs.everlaw.com

We're a growing startup with a real business model, rapid growth, and venture
funding from Andreessen Horowitz. We provide document analysis, review, and
discovery tools to law firms who need to wade through millions of pages of
evidence to find that one needle in the haystack (or sometimes the smoking
gun!). You'll be developing core components of our litigation infrastructure,
an online platform for lawyers to review, analyze, and collaborate on millions
of documents.

Tackling litigation with technology is a surprisingly deep challenge, and it
requires a lot of computer science, including machine learning, data
visualization, search, distributed systems, databases, real-time
collaboration, nifty user interfaces, and more.

We're looking for full-stack generalists. We value great CS fundamentals,
native ability, and humility, over experience with any particular platform,
technology, or specialization. If you happen to have a specialty, we'll put
that to use -- but we won't restrict you to that area. We care a lot about
finding the best engineers, writing correct software, using the right tools
for the job, and avoiding dogma, and as a result we've been able to build
quite a bit of sophisticated technology with a small, talented team. It's the
kind of culture where you'll own serious features, write great code, learn a
huge amount, and have a lot of fun.

We code primarily in Java and Python but dabble in several other languages.

Requirements -Experience with a compiled language, such as C, C++, or Java
-Good knowledge of algorithms and fundamental computer science concepts -A
love of building systems -An eye for aesthetics and user experience -An
eagerness to learn new technologies -Authorization to work in the United
States; please note that at this time, Everlaw is not sponsoring visas for any
positions.

Benefits -Competitive salary -Substantial equity -Retirement plan with company
matching -Health, dental, and vision insurance -Maternity, paternity, and sick
leave -Fifteen paid vacation days, plus ten bankable federal holidays

Check out full job descriptions+perks and apply at jobs.everlaw.com. Contact
me at clair@everlaw.com with any questions :)

~~~
clairbear
Everlaw DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer:

To date, our team of a dozen full-stack engineers has been managing this
infrastructure. We are looking for someone to own the administration of our
architecture as Everlaw grows. We have a history of building reliable software
(we have averaged 99.9% uptime since 2014). You’ll help us keep it that way --
and get even better -- as we expand our offerings and host orders of magnitude
more data. You’ll work closely with our developers and other core team members
to improve our processes and automation with respect to the responsibilities
listed below.

Responsibilities

    
    
      -Server administration, security, logging, and monitoring
    
      -Optimization of AWS resources
    
      -Development and testing environments
    
      -Redundancy and failover mechanisms for our production architecture
    
      -New release deployments
    
      -Aiding in critical issue resolution as needed (during work hours or otherwise)
    

Requirements

    
    
      -2+ years experience administering a cloud environment
    
      -Extensive scripting and Unix experience
    
      -An obsession with automation and process improvement
    
      -Excellent communication and collaboration skills
    
      -Comfort with administering an always-on platform
    
      -Initiative and autonomy
    
      -A commitment to security best practices
    
      -Authorization to work in the United States; please note that at this time, Everlaw is not sponsoring visas for any positions.
    

See a full description and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/everlaw/c5dd0fe3-68a9-4b94-87c6-fa494d...](https://jobs.lever.co/everlaw/c5dd0fe3-68a9-4b94-87c6-fa494dd23f82)

------
Ibotta
ibotta| DevOps Engineer | DENVER | FULL-TIME

Ibotta is looking for a DevOps Engineer to come build something great with us.
As part of the engineering team, you will work on the platform that powers our
app that is used by millions of consumers. We're looking for a self-motivated
engineer who has a passion for building and scaling infrastructure leveraging
technologies using AWS, Ruby on Rails, Redis, machine learning and OCR. Every
engineer has input into our product process and will have a real impact as
part of a small, nimble team.

PLEASE DIRECT APPLICATIONS TO [http://grnh.se/sikq261](http://grnh.se/sikq261)

ibotta| Platform Engineer | DENVER | FULL-TIME

Ibotta is looking for a Platform Engineer to come build something great with
us. As part of the engineering team, you will work on the platform that powers
our app that is used by millions of consumers. We're looking for a self-
motivated engineer who has a real passion for building and scaling
infrastructure using technologies such as Ruby on Rails, Spark with Scala, AWS
Lambda with JavaScript, Redis, DynamoDB, and machine learning. Every engineer
has input into our product process and will have a real impact as part of a
small, nimble team.

PLEASE DIRECT APPLICATIONS TO
[http://grnh.se/es4dp21](http://grnh.se/es4dp21).

------
thetimmorgan1
Mint | Front End Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://mintdigital.com/](https://mintdigital.com/)

We're London's most successful startup studio. We are looking for a front end
developer that wants to learn and make an impact.

Our interview process includes a code review, test and interview.

Find out more at [https://mintdigital.com/jobs/#developer-front-
end](https://mintdigital.com/jobs/#developer-front-end)

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa Science Cambridge, MA ONSITE full-time

Alexa Science teams in Cambridge, MA are a group of scientists and developers
working on what's next for Amazon's speech software. This group is publishing
research on conversational AI, speech, and machine learning in Kendall Square.
I'd love to chat with scientists and engineers with a background or interest
in working in a research environment. Please let me know if you would like
more info! Best, Emma ebbounty@amazon.com

~~~
colobas
E-mail sent! :)

------
dominicu
blogfoster | Full-Stack JavaScript & DevOps | Berlin, Germany | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-
jobs/](http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-jobs/)

We are always looking for great engineers from junior to senior level. Please
visit our engineering blog
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) and
team page
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) to
get more insights about the engineering team and technology.

All job descriptions are listed on Github as well:
[https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-
team](https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-team)

blogfoster is a berlin-based tech company that allows social media influencers
to analyze, manage and monetize their market reach. We put bloggers and
influencers in touch with businesses to create data-driven content performance
marketing campaigns. Thousands of bloggers and over 350 advertisers are
already using our market-leading technology. Read more on
[http://blogfoster.com](http://blogfoster.com)

------
BoomBoomRoom
reddit | full stack, data eng, front end, back end, ios, relevance, search,
android, infra, devops, engineering managers | San Francisco | onsite

reddit is hiring all over the board. i'm a new engineer here. we're looking
for talented and passionate people. take a look at the job postings and then
feel free to shoot me an email at cpb73 at cornell dot edu

[https://about.reddit.com/engineering/](https://about.reddit.com/engineering/)

------
einacio
MinTrans | Full Stack Developer | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Full Time | ONSITE
Estamos en la búsqueda de desarrolladores web PHP (de momento se considerará
prioritario fullstack) para integrarse al área de sistemas. Ofrecemos un
excelente ambiente laboral, con orientación a hacer aplicaciones útiles para
la gente, y remuneración competitiva de acuerdo a experiencia. La oficina esta
ubicada frente a Plaza de Mayo.

Mandáme tu CV a palviggi arroba transporte punto gob punto ar y hablamos.

------
booboojr
iguazio | Tel Aviv| Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE

iguazio was founded in 2014 with a fresh approach to the data challenges faced
by today’s enterprises. Years of step by step technology evolution in data
centers have resulted in inefficient software stacks. Data consumption is very
different than it was twenty years ago, yet many enterprises still try to meet
new requirements by using old concepts and paradigms. While innovation in the
space of analytics and machine learning applications has been phenomenal, the
underlying data platforms have stayed behind, prohibiting enterprises from
truly adopting these advances in efficient ways. We, the iguazio team have
decided to change this. We’ve built our data platform from the ground up,
unleashing the full potential of applications and analytics for big data, IoT
and cloud-native applications. We have developed a new service-driven approach
to enterprise data management, redesigning the entire data stack to accelerate
performance and bridge the enterprise skill gap.

Open Positions - See [http://iguaz.io/careers](http://iguaz.io/careers) for
the full descriptions.

Solution Architect (West Coast, Singapore)

Big Data Engineer

Senior Automation Engineer

Python Developer

Research Software Engineer – Student Position

Send your resume to careers@iguaz.io and mention Hacker News!

------
maxbutler
LendUp | Software Engineer - Full Stack | San Francisco, CA

LendUp’s mission is to provide anyone with a path to better financial health.
We build technology, credit products and educational experiences for the 56%
of the US population who are currently shut out of mainstream banking because
of poor credit or income volatility. In other words, we work with the credit
challenged.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3iqxlp1](http://grnh.se/3iqxlp1)

------
merqurio

        FRONTEND_DEVELOPER_INTERNSHIP (location='Barcelona', remote=true) => {
    
            const opt = {
                minKnowledge: ['JS', 'ES6'],
                ourStack: ['React', 'Redux'],
                yourTask: (design) => React.Components,
                emailContact: 'javier.deoca' + '@' + 'iomed.es'
            }
    
            return salary('12000€/year', opt)
        };

~~~
SirHound
Did you miss a zero?

~~~
robertougo
ahaha they probably not, since it's an internship. Without taxes it may be
something around 800€ net per month, but you should get Spanish Social
security insurance!

~~~
merqurio
Net salary of 1000€/month. Social security and (salary) taxes on us.

------
asdf123lkjh
OurPeople | Angular/Frontend developer | Bristol, UK | Full-time ONSITE 2-3
days a week REMOTE the rest of the time | www.ourpeople.co.uk/careers/

We are looking for a talented JavaScript Engineer to join our growing Team.
Use your extensive knowledge of JavaScript, HTML and CSS to improve on both
the Our People Web Console and Mobile App. You will collaborate closely with
the Senior Technical Lead, Design and QA to spec, build, test and deploy new
features.

------
jops
Bookwhen | Rails & JavaScript | Oxford or REMOTE in UK | Fulltime |
[https://bookwhen.com](https://bookwhen.com)

We're looking for someone with a strong interest in building high quality well
tested code, whilst maintaining a pragmatic approach to organically growing a
system that meets our customers' needs. Bonus points for UX/UI skills, API
design, and good communication skills. Contact: hello@bookwhen.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine, Inc. The Online Privacy Co| Full Stack Developers | Boston or remote|
Part time or Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.abine.com](https://www.abine.com)

Especially given this weeks news about the US online privacy laws being
curtailed- we are looking for passionate experienced developers who want to
fight and make a difference here. Please tell us about yourself and include
your cv and project links. Jobs at getabine.com.

------
osk0r
mbr targeting | Berlin, Germany | [https://mbr-targeting.com](https://mbr-
targeting.com) | Full-Time, ONSITE

mbr targeting uses machine learning algorithms for highly efficient real-time
advertising. We are 100% science- and technology-focused and process and
analyze massive amounts of data. We are working at the cutting edge of big
data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating large-
scale deployments of real-time web services.

We are looking for smart people who are always eager to learn something new.
Our stack is built with Java, Node, Python and C++. Using frameworks like
Hadoop, Spark, Flink, Vert.x, Kafka, Druid, Luigi and ZeroMQ.

We're looking for Backend Engineers to work on our low-latency bidding engine,
Data Engineers that want to develop solutions for real big data problems and
Data Scientists with a deep understanding of statistics and machine learning
techniques.

You will work with a small, young and highly passionate team of extraordinary
co-workers in a nice and spacious Berlin-style office in the heart of
Neukölln.

Interested? Detailed job offers: [https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html)

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Zero Knowledge Proofs for Blockchains | Looking for strong developers
| Full-time, ONSITE or REMOTE | [http://qed-it.com/jobs](http://qed-
it.com/jobs) | Tel Aviv

If you’re looking to join a small, experienced team doing Big Things © :-)

 _Why join QED-it_

* We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy as the key to blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to space & defense.

* We are tackling the hardest and most interesting problems in the blockchain space - solve the consensus/privacy paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, with deep roots in the Israeli academic world.

* We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed systems.

We are looking for C++, algorithms and backend developers - take a look at
[http://qed-it.com/jobs](http://qed-it.com/jobs) for detailed descriptions.

 _About you in general_

* You have at least 3 years of work experience in tech roles

* Entrepreneurial spirit and a hands-on mentality

* Diverse environments and programming languages experience

* Good communication skills and able to quickly adapt to new challenges when needed

* Ideally you previously worked in a startup and/or in a dynamic environment

* Excellent analytical, logical and critical thinking skills

* You enjoy work in a fluctuating environment, dealing with (some) uncertainty

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

 _What you get_

* Competitive full-time compensation

* A front seat at a rapidly expanding, global technology company in an exciting, emerging industry

* Great office location in Tel Aviv

* Sharp, motivated co-workers who can’t wait to meet you :-)

To get in touch, send your CV/drop an email to jobs@qed-it.com, we promise it
will be worth your time...

------
robdimarco
eLocal USA | Full Stack Engineer | Conshohocken, PA (suburban Philadelphia) |
Full-time | Onsite

eLocal is a profitable, 10 year old company whose mission is to connect
consumers with local businesses, with a particular specialization in the home
services and legal verticals. eLocal has been at the forefront of a changing
advertising industry, being one of the only media companies in the country
offering local businesses a performance-based pricing model. We use our
software to route people to the appropriate service providers based on their
needs.

* Tech stack includes Rails / AWS / React / Twilio * Casual, professional environment with respect for work/life balance and significant autonomy

You will be responsible for collaborating with our product, sales, and
operations team on feature definition and project planning, and then turning
ideas into reality during development and deployment.

We are looking for people who have a proven ability to ship great software,
regardless of the technology. We want someone who will take ownership of their
project and transform ideas into reality.

Mostly, we work with Ruby and Rails, but there are many other tools in our
toolbox, including PostgreSQL, ReactJS, Chef, Redis, AWS, and Twilio.

We give a great deal of autonomy to our developers in deciding on the
appropriate technologies and development approach and expect them to take
pride in getting great software released for our users.

To learn more check out our full job description at

[http://assets.elocal.com/jobs/FullStackDeveloper-
March2017.p...](http://assets.elocal.com/jobs/FullStackDeveloper-
March2017.pdf)

------
invokedynamic
Atlassian | Full Stack Developer | Java, React, Python | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

Do you like Trello, Jira and Confluence? We are looking for full-stack
engineers that write Java, Python and React to join our Growth Platform
Engineering team.

Apply here:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/110817861](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/110817861)

~~~
throwthisawayt
I assume this is a senior only position ?

------
Apane
Toronto, Ontario | Looking for full-stack ruby-on-rails developer.

Our company is FV, Inc. We're in the process of re-branding, we have a new
design underway and have a new domain. We're looking for a full-stack
developer that can lead the new launch and help us merge the new front-end
with the existing back-end.

We're also looking for someone who can grow into the CTO role.

Please email anthony@fastvenues.com with some recent projects, github etc...

Thanks!

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Data, Android, DevOps | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time ONSITE VISA
(transfer H1/O1 & start GC) [https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium, studio content. With over 40,000 movies & TV
shows, Tubi TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made
available to consumers for free. Some of our studio partners include MGM,
Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer very competitive pay, full medical, dental &
vision benefits, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your choice of hardware.
Learning is a huge part of our culture and we frequently help non-engineers
learn basic programming skills. All positions come with stock options and full
benefits.

We are hiring for:

\- Lead Data Engineer/Scientist ($150k-190k): Full autonomy and end to end
ownership. In charge of building and running the entire data team. The ideal
candidate can do their own analysis, build ML models, write quality code and
ship them to production.
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7i9/](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7i9/)

\- Jr & Sr Android Engineers ($100k-$160k): Work on an app with millions of
users and help redefine how long form content gets consumed on mobile. The
ideal candidate loves working on consumer products and obsesses over UX.
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ie/](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ie/)
and
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ik/](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ik/)
for Senior roles.

\- DevOps/SRE ($130k-$160k): Be our first DevOps hire and own how we automate
provisioning, deployment and monitoring. We use Ansible and DataDog, mostly on
AWS with some parts on-premise.
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ig/](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m7ig/)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com). Unfortunately we do not currently offer remote positions.

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are hiring senior data scientists to change the way eBay does advertising.
eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that sent people
off eBay). Our CEO said during our last earning call that strategy has
changed. eBay needs ads that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for
our buyers. We are the team blowing up the old strategy and doing something
better. You can move the needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We operate
like a small startup but can impact eBay's 100+ million buyers. This is a
unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation technology which
rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge machine learning
techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN nodes. This
includes deep learning, XGBoost and multi-arm bandits. Our interview consists
of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a code
test.

5+ years of Machine Learning experience preferred

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Mr. Lawn

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite or Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Web Developer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer](https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer))

* Embedded Linux Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

* Senior Application Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer))

* UI/UX Designer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer))

* Technical Support and Network Specialist ([https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist-dk](https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist-dk))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
Shalen
Discuss.io| [https://www.discuss.io](https://www.discuss.io) | Seattle, WA|
Full-time

At Discuss.io we are hiring a Senior UX Designer and Engineers. See job
descriptions here
[https://www.discuss.io/careers/](https://www.discuss.io/careers/)

Please feel free to apply on this page or email shalendra@discuss.io

------
seven
nebenan.de | Backend Developer | Berlin | Full Time, Onsite-Remote-Mix |
[https://nebenan.de](https://nebenan.de)

Nebenan.de is a free local online service to strengthen neighbourhoods:
neighbours can connect to exchange recommendations, things, help and news. We
are looking to fill a senior developer position to help us with the backend
part of nebenan.de.

Our stack: ruby + rails json API, postgresql + postgis, redis, elasticsearch

Your Profile:

* You write software.

* ruby + rails experience is required, you should have worked on some bigger projects.

* Broad experience and exposure to many different languages and programming concepts is a big plus.

* You care about security and know the OWASP top ten by heart.

Personal:

* modest enough to listen to crazy ideas

* strong enough to push back against crazy ideas

* Bonus: you’ve worked as a freelancer or ran your own company at some point in your career

* Bonus: you also speak German

What we offer:

* To join a small and excellent team with QA support

* Responsibility for a product with meaning that a lot of people will use

* Open company culture, leadership based on competence

* Flexible working hours

Sounds interesting? Send us your CV and links you consider relevant for us
(your GitHub profile, websites you worked on, Blogs) to: jobs@nebenan.de

------
11thEarlOfMar
Digital Dynamics | Embedded Software Engineer | Scotts Valley, California |
ONSITE

We build high-performance I/O control systems for capital equipment. We are
looking to expand our embedded software engineering team. Candidates should
have BS/MS CS, CE or EE, 7+ years experience with lots of C, some Python,
Linux, control systems. Bonus points for QNX and EtherCAT.

E-mail Bill at: info@digitaldynamics.com

------
dreamlab
Dreamlab Technologies AG | Senior SysAdmin / DevOps Engineer | Bern,
Switzerland | Onsite, 80-100%

Details :
[https://whoishiring.io/s/8d9a24e098f0434b83c0a9fc56475e91](https://whoishiring.io/s/8d9a24e098f0434b83c0a9fc56475e91)

Website [https://www.dreamlab.net](https://www.dreamlab.net)

------
venasolutions
Vena Solutions - Toronto, ON ONSITE full-time

Hiring Software Development Manager, Full-stack, Java, C#, or JavaScript
Developers!

[https://careers.venasolutions.com](https://careers.venasolutions.com)

We what do? Canadian based fintech startup who uses Excel based add in to
provide users with intelligent data for strategic business decisions.

Want more info? Email:amont@venacorp.com

------
canyonero
SailPoint | Senior UI Engineer | Austin, TX |
[https://www.sailpoint.com/](https://www.sailpoint.com/)

SailPoint is the fastest-growing, independent identity and access management
(IAM) provider, SailPoint helps hundreds of global organizations securely and
effectively deliver and manage user access from any device to data and
applications residing in the data center, on mobile devices, and in the cloud.

We are currently building out a brand new SaaS Analytics / Big Data product,
and we need more UI engineers to help us build it out. This is a unique
opportunity to build something from scratch but have the backing of an
organization that has the muscle to take it to market quickly, with a very
satisfied customer base.

Our Product Stack: AWS, ElasticSearch, DynamoDB, Java, Groovy, Scala, Flink,
TypeScript, Angular (4), RxJS, NgRx, D3

More info on working @ SailPoint:
[https://www.sailpoint.com/company/careers/](https://www.sailpoint.com/company/careers/)

UI Engineer Job Post: [https://sailpoint.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/SailPoint/job/...](https://sailpoint.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/SailPoint/job/Headquarters-Austin-Texas-USA/UI-Engineer_R000293-1)

You can apply from the Job Post linked above. You can email me
nicholas.mitchell@sailpoint.com for any further inquiries. Thanks!

------
breno
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
(worldwide, all timezones!)

Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for Python Engineers, Data Scientists, Erlang
Engineers and more:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of the open positions:

\- Python Engineer (scraping): you’ll be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Data Scientist: you will work on NLP, record matching, clustering and
classification of semi-structured data, leveraging massive datasets.

\- Erlang Engineer: you will work developing and maintaining a high load
distributed system.

We're a fully distributed company with more than 100 engineers and staff.
Based around open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia, Webstruct, Frontera, and
other tools made for crawling and scraping massive web datasets– everyone at
SH helps makes these projects grow, and we offer to pay you to work on open
source if you have the right skills (though everyone inside the company is
encouraged to contribute).

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

We've been growing a lot during the past two years and we're looking for great
additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions outside Ireland are
on a contracting basis, equivalent to full-time (160 hours per month).

Application process consists of two rounds of interviews and a small
programming trial (done at your own time/pace, not live).

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at breno@scrapinghub.com.

------
Gyran
Yepstr | Full Stack Developer | Stockholm Sweden | full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.yepstr.com](https://www.yepstr.com)

More info here: [https://thehub.se/client/jobs/full-stack-
developer-2](https://thehub.se/client/jobs/full-stack-developer-2)

------
leeny
inetrviewing.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

interviewing.io is looking for a back-end engineer. We give great engineers
like you free, anonymous technical interview practice, and if things go well,
you can book on-demand anonymous technical interviews with companies like
Uber, Twitch, Lyft, and more. Our numbers are kicking the ass of traditional,
resume-based hiring metrics, and we're growing like crazy. With where we are
and where we want to be, we need a resourceful, creative, and highly
productive engineer to jump in and {design, prototype, build} a bunch of
features that great engineers and top companies spend a ton of time in every
day. If you're on HN, you've probably read our blog at some point:
[https://blog.interviewing.io](https://blog.interviewing.io)

Please email aline@interviewing.io if you're interested.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our recent £4.4m fund raise [1], we're now hiring multiple positions
into a team of currently 10 people, looking for generalists, thought-leaders,
and those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Lead Software Engineer | £40k - £85k (negotiable based on experience) | up
to 0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-engineer-
full-stack-developer)

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Core Team (product dev) | £21k - £29k | non-technical |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/75876-core-
team](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/75876-core-team)

See all current openings:
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-letting-
agent-picks-up-4-4m-from-rocket-internets-gfc/)

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC), NY

C, Linux

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, the popular open source
caching proxy. Looking for a full time engineer who is comfortable working
with Varnish, C, Linux, HTTP and with client facing interactions. Full
benefits, all skill levels considered.

If you are interested, please email reza@varnish-software.com

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | SDE / SysDE / Research/Data Scientist | Seattle, Palo
Alto (ONSITE) | VISA, aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south. One
of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having a
bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard. Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their
favorite website, video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s
unusable. While the Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious
to the disaster. If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of
discovery, and you’re reading this with a grin... we should talk. Come join us
and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We are hiring for SDE/SysDE I (Entry Level), SDE/SysDE II (Mid-Level), Senior
SDE, and Research/Data Scientist I/II (Entry/Mid Level). We may have an
opening for a Data Engineer I/II in the future.

Sound like fun? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or just-graduated
college students. For internships or recent college grad positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
jodm
Black Swan Data | iOS Engineer (Swift 3) | London (UK) or Budapest (Hungary) |
Onsite | [http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-
developer/](http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-developer/)

Hi! I am James Mitchell. The Head of Mobile Development at Black Swan London.

We are looking for iOS developers to work in our London or Budapest office (no
remote).

Variety is the spice of life at Black Swan – one day you can be working on a
startup project and the next on a project with over 1.1 million active monthly
users (that is 99.9% crash free – not that we like to boast!). But if that’s
not how you work, we are happy for you to take ownership of a project too! We
work in an agency but it’s not all working at top speed, we also work smart!
We use GIT flow, we love Jenkins and our code has high unit test coverage.
Nothing is getting into a build without a pull request! Yes, we are geeks and
we like a chat about coding, but we also enjoy the gym, video games, movies,
tv series / boxsets and a beer on a Friday night…

Apply here: [http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-
developer/](http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-developer/)

------
lchn
LitCharts | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Remote Only

LitCharts provides high quality literature guides, analysis, and related
literary tools and resources. Over two million students, teachers, and general
interest readers use the LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be comfortable with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, Erb, HTML and CSS, and
working remotely.

Additional nice-to-haves: devops/sysadmin experience, UI/UX design, React
Native / Android / iOS, Nodejs, Elasticsearch, a background or interest in
literature, literary analysis, data analysis, and/or EdTech.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
johnwinstanley
Angel Solutions | Full Stack Developer | Liverpool, United Kingdom | £17K -
£20K + benefits | Full-time | www.angelsolutions.co.uk/jobs

You will be using .NET technologies to provide scalable, database-driven .NET
solutions that will improve the education industry. Our circus themed offices
are based in Liverpool, United Kingdom.

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Frontend and Backend Engineers | Montreal QC Canada | ONSITE

\-- Front End Engineer : Looking for somebody who has 2+ years experience with
React and front end engineering. \-- Back End Engineer : NodeJS engineer who
understands micro services and scalable application design.

Please contact me for more information: david@paymentrails.com

------
kordless
Wisdom | Cryptocurrency Applied to APIs | Moraga, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE | Founder

Wisdom is a project-in-progress I have been working on for a few years which
applies cryptopayments to API method calls to implement the _402 Payment
Required_ response code for HTTP based requests using Bitcoin or other
cyptocurrencies, which will eventually add support for the Lightning Protocol.
A PoC of an early version of the idea was featured here on HN 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8069386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8069386).
Time has passed since then and the idea, and technologies required for
building it, have evolved. It is my belief the time for this idea, from a
market-perspective, has arrived.

The service will be designed to improve the process of integrating a company's
API product with channel partners, either on-prem or in a hosted manner, with
the intent to increase pass-through revenue on the API calls a company
provides, while providing a simple federated layer based on blochchain backed
data structures. This idea is in pre-funding, so I'm explicitly stating anyone
interested in my idea should consider their founder-level involvement as
purely self-choice driven. Influencing, making or removing choice for you in
this regard is illogical and irrational, given the state of the company (non-
existent) and funding (also non-existent). However, if you hold the view that
the existing methods for securing the Internet's infrastructure are woefully
inadequate and you feel applying cryptocurrency to APIs could make companies
more money by securing them against use by limiting calls with payments, then
you should contact me and we should have a conversation about it.

Expertise in building scalable API calls with microservices-based architecture
is desired, but a more general gift in development is also welcome. I code in
Python, Javascript and C++, and am decently good at running infrastructure,
given my history. My primary function is strategy, operations and
architecture. I do not visualize, so I tend to communicate differently.

My email address is in my profile here on HN. Happy to just discuss the idea,
if you are interested, as opposed to any expectation of finding someone this
early on to join me.

If you've read this far, I appreciate you. I will note that this idea can be
applied to AI in a less than obvious way. This reason is the primary purpose
of the project, but making revenue in other ways first remains important.

------
manoa
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

Experienced backend, devops, Android, iOS, and data engineering are our
priorities right now. Always looking for full stack and/or web devs as well.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 60 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial free music stations. Our users cover iOS, Android, Web, and dozens
of connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on MySQL, HBase, MSSQL, Redis, DynamoDB, Golang, .NET,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more. We believe in using the right tool for
the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization, and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, full-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are data
driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers, so
trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
manekineko
Concur | Bellevue, WA | Software Developer | Go/Java/AWS/NoSQL

Best work-life balance in the Seattle area with excellent pay and awesome
perks. Working on the innovative TripLink product that is disrupting the
business travel industry. Best company to work for Glassdoor / Forbes.

Feel free to reach out to rick.xu [at] concur.com.

------
dindresto
Alugha GmbH | Mannheim, Germany | Full-time, Onsite | Software Engineer

Email: nk@alugha.com

Alugha is a software startup, a multimedia agency and a multilingual video
platform: [https://alugha.com](https://alugha.com)

Looking for developers that have experience with:

React, ES2015, GraphQL, Webpack 2 and Code Splitting

Drop me a mail for more information.

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Multiple Engineering and Marketing Positions | SF | ONSITE
and INTERN |
[https://doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://doctorondemand.com/jobs)

People use our service to gain access to some of the best physicians and
licensed therapists in the country, all whenever and wherever is most
convenient. It’s as simple as opening the Doctor On Demand app on a smartphone
or computer.

Through live video visits, our hand-picked, US-trained doctors take patient
history, perform an exam, and recommend a treatment plan. Prescriptions, if
needed, go directly to the pharmacy of choice.

We are growing our engineering team on essentially all fronts. Major
components of our stack include Python, Django, Postgres, Celery, RabbitMQ,
Redis and Ansible.

Though not listed on the jobs site as of this writing (working to fix this),
we also have a few software engineering internships open.

It's best to apply through the website for a specific position, but if you
don't see a position that you feel you would be a good fit for or if you are
applying for an internship, contact Jacinda (jshelly@doctorondemand.com).
Include Hacker News in the subject to aid email filtering.

------
bradddd
ClassForward | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite |
classforward.com

ClassForward makes video-based solutions to help K12 teachers improve their
instruction. Our stack is mostly python (Flask), javascript (Angular), and
AWS.

We're looking to hire multiple developers across different levels.

Contact jobs@classforward.com for more information.

------
miles_matthias
inKind | Front End Developer | Boulder, CO | Full-Time | ONSITE
[https://inkindcapital.com](https://inkindcapital.com)

We help small business owners attract and retain high-spending customers. Our
#1 job requirement? You must be passionate about food.

Contact miles@inkindcapital.com for more info.

------
MakeSpaceScott
MakeSpace | Product Manager, Senior Platform Engineer (Python), Frontend
Engineer (React/BackBone) | New York, NY | FULLTIME

Looking to bring on three talented individuals.

Product Manager: * Drive the entire product lifecycle of a few MakeSpace
products across all platforms (desktop, mobile) - from ideation, requirements
gathering, design, development, and testing all the way through launch * Make
informed product decisions with quantitative and qualitative data on user
behavior, research and experimentation * You have previous experience handling
several technology products end-to-end with design and software teams

Senior Frontend Engineer * You have 3+ years professional software engineering
experience, at least some of that in a mentoring position for more junior
engineers. * Our stack includes: a BackboneJS application with a
Python/Django/MySQL backend maintained with Docker/Ansible. * Write code that
will perform efficiently and accurately in an asynchronous architecture. * You
aspire to use technology and positively transform the physical world.

Senior Platform Engineer * Write, test, document and deploy code that ensures
the integrity of our operations and unique user experience. * You have proven
experience building platform applications with Python/Ruby/Java. * You’re
driven by a desire for deep involvement in product definition. * Design and
update RESTful APIs and their documentations. * Our stack includes: a
Python/Django/MySQL/RabbitMQ/Redis application running on Amazon AWS
maintained with Docker/Ansible

[https://makespace.com/about/careers/](https://makespace.com/about/careers/)

~~~
tanima1
Hello. I am interested in the product management position. Could you please
tell me your email id so that I send across my resume. Here s my profile :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanima-
makkad](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanima-makkad)

------
shirazi
Phlint | Redwood City, California | Full Time, Onsite | www.phlint.com

Phlint is a UX Design and Software Consulting firm. Our work consists of
retail focused projects for consumer electronic products.

We are looking for a mid level Android developer to assist with current
project workload and new projects.

Please send resume to careers@phlint.com

------
jblesage
Sharkbyte Inc | Senior Frontend developer (React, Angular, Vue) | Ottawa, ON |
REMOTE

We are looking for a solid senior javascript / frontend developer to work with
us remotely on a number of interesting, short-term projects. Ideally we are
looking for a self-motivated contractor.

Email: jb [at] sharkbyteassociates.com

------
freshfey
sharoo | Frontend and backend developers | Zurich (Switzerland) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [https://www.sharoo.com/](https://www.sharoo.com/)

About us:

* Car sharing company based in Zurich, Switzerland

* 4 of the biggest companies in Switzerland are invested (Migros, Mobiliar, Mobility and AMAG)

* 4 engineers (1x senior backend, 1x junior backend, 1x hardware, 1x frontend)

* Growing quickly

* Interesting challenges in terms of scale (as we plan to grow beyond our current market)

* Remote is cool if it's in the same timezone (+/\- 2 hrs Zurich)

Positions:

* (Senior) RoR developer and (senior) frontend developer

* Our stack is RoR on the backend, React on the frontend, mobile is hybrid (React Native might be an option in the future),

* We use docker and do weekly deployments

* Interview is as follows: Code example (Ruby or JS, depending on for which position you're applying), Take home exercise (2-4hrs), Phone/Skype/Inhouse technical interview incl. discussion of technical challenge (4-5hrs). We don't do bubble sorts, you'll do practical tasks in the interview

Why us?

* 5 weeks of vacation time (even if you're remote)

* Zurich is a great city to live in ([https://www.thelocal.ch/20160223/zurich-is-second-best-city-...](https://www.thelocal.ch/20160223/zurich-is-second-best-city-for-expats-report))

* Interesting challenges in both software and hardware

* Small team where you decide the direction

* Regular hack days and refactoring time included in the roadmap

* Standing desks, Apple Cinema Display and dog-friendly office

* Regular team lunches

Email in profile, if you have more questions.

------
haronsolomon
London, United Kingdom - Onsite - Permanent Leading affiliate marketing
company is looking for a senior engineer with the following skills; Java,
Hadoop, Spark, Elastic, Kafka and MySQL to work on a large big data project.
If you are interested, please email haron.solomon@awin.com

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS, Bellevue
WA

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you want to learn more, email Casey casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply
directly on our website: [https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring a SQL Server DBA, Sr. UI/UX Designer, an East & West Coast Solutions Architect, and a BI Data Warehouse Developer!

------
imrehg
Resin.io | multiple positions | mostly remote or Seattle | full time |
[https://resin.workable.com/](https://resin.workable.com/)

Resin.io provides a software platform that helps developers build, deploy and
manage the code that runs on connected devices. Our technology is open,
standards-based, and proven in production across a wide range of scenarios
from drones, 3D printers, point-of-sale devices, tidal turbines, skyscrapers
and more.

Current open positions:

* Rust Software Engineer | Remote | [https://resin.workable.com/j/ACF748D4A2](https://resin.workable.com/j/ACF748D4A2)

* DevOps Engineer | Remote | [https://resin.workable.com/j/5F000FAEC5](https://resin.workable.com/j/5F000FAEC5)

* Technical Content Lead | Remote | [https://resin.workable.com/j/A6833569B5](https://resin.workable.com/j/A6833569B5)

* Solution Architect (US West Coast) | Seattle | [https://resin.workable.com/j/D3A0DFBBF9](https://resin.workable.com/j/D3A0DFBBF9)

* and also open call, if you enjoy working on the various facets of IoT | Remote | [https://resin.workable.com/j/2A9DEA16E5](https://resin.workable.com/j/2A9DEA16E5)

See full job listing, and apply at
[https://resin.workable.com/](https://resin.workable.com/) and mention Hacker
News. The interview process includes a programming test, and remote interviews
with relevant members of the team.

~~~
samstave
What is your email?

~~~
imrehg
resin.io email added in my profile info, cheers.

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | London, UK | Full-
time

Team of ~20 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a well-
established travel company (~200 people, ~100m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: stephenl+hn201704@yourgolftravel.com.

------
YouView
YouView | Software Engineer (Cloud) Junior, Mid and Senior Levels | London |
Onsite| About us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g)

Part of YouView's technical strategy is to move functionality to the cloud,
and we are running several exciting projects doing exactly this. We use the
latest cloud infrastructure, services, development tools & practices and are
always looking for new ways to improve. Our technical stack: CloudFormation,
Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, EC2, Lambda, S3, Dynamo. Because of the
microservice style architecture, we are able to take polyglot approach to find
the most effective solutions (Node, Clojure, Go, Python, Ruby & Java)

You don’t have to know all of the languages listed, what we are looking for is
a mastery in one and a strong passion for learning the latest technologies and
curiosity to move around different stacks.

If this sounds like you reach out at victoria.daug@youview.com

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private equity and hedge funds to financial advisors and
high net worth individuals.

Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Tech leadership

Apply to jobs@artivest.co

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com
to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything
worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated the
most to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint,
Freenode, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private equity and hedge funds to financial advisors and
high net worth individuals.

Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Tech leadership

------
hsavit1
delivery.com | React Native / Mobile Engineer | New York City | NY

Delivery.com is looking for a React Native / Mobile Engineer to join our NYC
team.

Requirements: \- Strong knowledge of “Vanilla” Javascript. \- Experience with
React Native \- Experience interfacing with Rest APIs \- Strong understanding
of the Android and iOS ecosystem and its guidelines for app development

Bonus: \- Strong native Android or iOS experience \- App portfolio \-
Experience with Redux, Flexbox and Javascript ES6 / ES7

Apply here: [http://deliverydotcom.theresumator.com/apply/twbqXi/React-
Na...](http://deliverydotcom.theresumator.com/apply/twbqXi/React-Native-
Mobile-Engineer)

------
Eforce21
eForce21 GmbH | Munich | Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.eforce21.com/en/](https://www.eforce21.com/en/)

Who we are? eForce21 is your local expert for modern, innovative and reliable
enterprise software and IT solutions. We design innovative and sustainable IT
architectures and develop customised, cost-effective and user-friendly
software, cloud and Internet solutions. Hence, we apply technologies from the
21st Century!

We have a need to strengthen our already motivated consultant team here in
Munich and therefore we are looking for an ambitious, experienced &
professional…

* Java Developer

* .NET Developer

* Android Developer

Up for the challenge? Then just send your CV to: jobs@eForce21.com

------
cerebrum
Location: REMOTE

Hello I'm looking for a free lance developer to do a progressive web app,
primarily for Android.

It's for a social media app, so I want basic functionality like searching,
displaying pictures, etc...

If you are interested reply to this message and I'll get back to you.

~~~
bibin_m81
Hi there,

My name is Bibin and I represent NewAge SMB, a team of experienced developers
based at NJ, USA.

We are interested in developing your app and would appreciate an opportunity
to discuss in detail. Our rates are $20/hr and can get you a fixed quote once
you share more details.

Please email me at: bibin@newagesmb.com or feel free to call me at
609-331-9194.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks,

------
mlent
SumUp | Fullstack Javascript Engineer | Berlin | ON-SITE, Visa |
[http://sumup.co.uk](http://sumup.co.uk) (or
[http://sumup.de](http://sumup.de) if you speak German already!)

I am looking for someone who loves JavaScript to join my team. Our fullstack
position is frontend-heavy, so it's also perfect for someone who is UI/UX-
oriented but also wants to become better rounded. It can also work for someone
who is traditionally a backend-er and wants to see what all the hype in the
frontend is about. Our base expectation is a solid foundation in programming,
and we're off to a great start. We are lovers of linux and tmux and vim, and
it would be cool if you were too! You'll fit in perfectly to our team if:

\- You not only love coding, but also take the time to reflect on the benefits
and drawbacks of your tools, be they frameworks, languages, or processes.

\- You strive for clean code, but also know how to make your "shortcuts" easy
to delete in a crunch.

\- You know what to test, why to test it, and how to write flexible tests that
won't break with minor changes.

\- You're comfortable with Linux and know how to get things done on the
command line, including on remote servers.

\- You have experience with or interest in Functional Programming techniques.
No more for-loops.

\- You're not afraid to use Google or ask for help when something is beyond
your grasp.

\- You care about user interaction, usability, and of course – making the
interface beautiful.

\- In general, technology excites you and you strive to learn something on a
daily basis!

Some keywords: We're switching from Angular to React. So a particularly good
candidate would have experience with both technologies. However, knowing one,
we can help you get up to speed on the other in no time.

I put a lot of effort into writing a comprehensive job ad that should give you
a good idea of what we offer, and what we want to see in you, and what you
would ACTUALLY be doing while working here. Please have a look and get in
touch!

>>>>>
[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611)

Note: If you are not an EU citizen, we can sponsor your visa, but please
consider that our hiring process involves on-site interviewing and on-site
trial work!

------
acadavid
Wakoopa | Backend Engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.wakoopa.com](https://www.wakoopa.com)

We are looking for an experienced backend engineer who can help us tackle the
challenges of scaling our API's and databases, improving performance and
moving to a microservices oriented architecture.

If you don't have as much experience but you've strong interest, and willing
to do hard work to step up your skills, please get in touch with us.

We're a small team, from multiple countries (our 17 people office has 8
nationalities!), with a wide range of interest, but most importantly we're
trying to create a small team that is fun, and enjoyable to work with.

Our stack is mostly Ruby / Ruby on Rails, and we also use JavaScript, MySQL,
Hadoop and EMR for data processing.

We offer:

\- Epic lunches paid for by the company

\- Macbook

\- Flexible working hours

\- Abundance of fruit, coffee, cookies and the famous Friesday.

\- Competitive salary

\- Yearly educational/conference budget

\- Beautiful city center office

\- Awesome experienced colleagues

\- Travel expenses covered

More at [https://wakoopa.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://wakoopa.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

We can apply for a visa (and 30% ruling) if you need one, but we currently
don't offer a relocation package.

Please note we are NOT looking for REMOTE developers or freelancers, we are
looking for someone full time onsite. No recruiters.

If you're interested, please send me your CV / Github to alejandro@wakoopa.com
with a short motivation note on why we should hire you!

~~~
drstewart
Try avoid putting the word remote in your listing if you aren't remote
friendly.

~~~
acadavid
Ah damn, sorry, didn't realize the whoishiring.io will pick it up as such.
Unfortunately in this thread you see often people asking the same question,
but i should have clarified in a reply. Thanks.

------
leahcim
UPCALL (YC W17) | Software engineers | San Francisco | Full-time

Upcall provides on-demand phone callers through a web interface and API. We
make outbound calls for the Fortune 5,000,000 companies.

Full-stack Ruby/Angular Engineer

Front-end Engineer (JS)

Sales Development Representative

Customer Success Manager

------
Splendor
Balihoo | Senior Software Developer | Boise, ID | ONSITE

[https://balihoo.com/career/senior-software-
developer/](https://balihoo.com/career/senior-software-developer/)

------
wrath
360pi, Ottawa Ontario, Canada Company Overview: 360pi helps top retailers
compete and win in an era when shoppers expect and demand complete price
transparency. Our customer base of "brick & mortar", e-commerce, and
multichannel retailers accounts for over $US100 billion in annual retail sales
and includes Ace Hardware, Best Buy Canada, build.com, TrueValue, and Guitar
Center, among others.

We are looking senior and junior developers to help us write crawlers and
products that will reshape the retail industry. If you are interested, see the
links below. You can email any questions at dominic@360pi.com

Apply here: [http://360pi.applytojob.com/apply/rJ6rlG5osz/Software-
Develo...](http://360pi.applytojob.com/apply/rJ6rlG5osz/Software-Developer)

------
jblesage
Sharkbyte Inc | Senior WordPress developer | Ottawa, ON | REMOTE

Looking for a senior wp dev that can take wireframes / designs and build a
working install out of it.

We have constant work coming in for anyone interested.

Email: jb [at] sharkbyteassociates.com

------
sparkmeter
SparkMeter | Web Engineer (Backend Focus) | Waltham, MA | Full-time, ONSITE
with flexible work location and schedule |
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/webengineerbf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/webengineerbf/)

Come join SparkMeter’s software team and help increase electricity access in
developing countries. As a Web Engineer, you will help build the web
application our utility customers use to set up and operate our affordable
smart metering systems. Your work will be high impact: the electrification
your code will help enable is not an incremental improvement, it is a
fundamental change in the way real people live, work, go to school, eat, and
relax.

Our smart metering solution consists of hardware electricity grid sensors that
communicate with each other and their base stations wirelessly over a range of
up to several kilometers. Our customers use a suite of software called
SparkApp to remotely monitor usage and load, adjust tariffs (electricity
rates), and more. SparkApp consists of two primary Python (Flask) web
applications: GroundBolt, running locally on the base station, and
ThunderCloud, running remotely in the cloud. SparkApp is a key differentiator
for our solution: other smart meters and similar products on the market don’t
have anything like it.

In this role you'll focus primarily on new feature development. You'll work
closely with Johan, our software engineer, and Lawrence, our frontend-focused
web engineer, to create new features like a utility customer onboarding
wizard, data visualizations, operator alerts, and more.

At SparkMeter, our core value is opportunity: the opportunity for underserved
communities to achieve great things. That's why our mission is to increase
access to electricity in underserved communities - it is electricity and the
services derived from it that unlock and create those opportunities. This
value is reflected in our hiring ethos: we believe that the strongest teams
have diverse backgrounds. Our approach to hiring has been validated by
academic and industry studies that show that workforce diversity improves team
and business performance. (It has also been validated by the quality of the
team we’ve assembled so far!) We encourage applications from members of groups
currently underrepresented in software engineering.

You can read the complete description for this role, including requirements
and how to apply, at
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/webengineerbf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/webengineerbf/).
Thanks!

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developers / Web Developers / News Algorithm Developers /
Programmatic Advertising Engineers / Product Managers | NewsNow.co.uk |
London, UK or 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We may be a top ten UK media publisher, our website loved by millions. Yet
despite our huge success, we've jealously protected our start-up culture over
the past 20 years. Which means today, we're still a company where everyone who
joins us gets to make a massive impact. Our ethos and news product are well
proven, but we aren’t resting on our laurels.

Today, we’re on a mission to combat fake news, and puncture social media
bubbles, through the biggest redesign of our homepage and section homepages in
20 years.

We currently have five opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing and
developing our new homepage layout. You will be working with Adobe Creative
Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive
enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Web Developer/, you’ll integrate the new homepage layout with our
back-end database and write the logic that drives the UI. You’ll also work on
a wide array of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated curation
algorithms that will produce the content for the new homepage layout.

\- As a /Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS (ES5, ES6) and
NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising technologies,
helping maintain our role as the leading UK online publisher in ad tech.

\- As a /Product Manager/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping all our
development efforts incredibly well organised. You’ll grasp our strategic
vision, consult with stakeholders to prioritise and specify desired
developments, and co-ordinate the work of our agile development team to
balance our editorial, development and commercial goals and deliver them with
maximum efficiency.

All roles will be expected to work closely with our Founder & CEO, and
Principal Engineer.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/) (not
all positions may be showing online)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Java Developer | New York | Onsite | Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for a developer to join a front office quantitative portfolio
management team to assist with trading operations, trading systems development
and large-scale data management.

Desirable candidates:

* Very solid core Java and SQL experiences in the Linux environment

* Practical knowledge of a scripting language (Perl, Python)

* Interest in software engineering, trading system development, and maintenance

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

------
rcv
inVia Robotics | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

inVia Robotics is a startup dedicated to redefining the modern warehouse
through the power of robotics.

We're looking Python programmers to work on everything from back-end web
stacks to low-level robotics code and everything in between. Robotics
experience isn't required, but curiosity and a willingness to learn are.

[https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers](https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers)

------
ldabiralai
PassFort | Front-End Engineer & Mobile Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://passfort.com](https://passfort.com)

PassFort is a young and ambitious start-up— you’ll join a team of 6! We’re a
seed stage company (we raised £650k at the end of 2015), based in the centre
of London, near Southwark tube station.

We're working to solve the problem of digital identity in regulated markets
through new technology, great UX and simple solutions.

We use react, es6, redux, mocha and enzyme.

Salary: £40k - £55k with 0.3% - 0.6% equity

[https://passfort.com/about#jobs](https://passfort.com/about#jobs) or
jobs@passfort.com

------
mrfowler
Broadridge | Senior / Lead Full Stack Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE
We're looking for a few senior engineers with a frontend or backend focus to
help us write the next generation of cloud based solutions for financial
advisors. We've recently launched a new innovation lab located next to South
Station to bring new technical light into our organization and are looking for
motivated engineers to help us create high-quality software offerings. This is
an exciting chance to get in on the ground floor of some greenfield projects.

We're creating an innovative environment where we can use and experiment with
the greatest new technologies (Scala, Kotlin, Go, React, Terraform and Ansible
are under consideration or in use currently) and apply best practices in the
areas of test driven development, continuous integration and continuous
improvement.

If that sounds like the type of environment you'd like to work in we'd love to
hear from you. You can email me directly with a resume and any other
information at matthew dot fowler at broadridge dot com. I am the director of
software development for the innovation lab.

Interview process consists of a phone screen, a take-home coding test and an
onsite interview.

Required skills:

    
    
      - 5+ years experience as a software engineer
      - A strong desire for clean, simple and maintainable code
      - A strong desire for continuous learning and improvement
      - Experience with unit testing or test driven development
      - Experience with Java or a modern JVM language
      - Experience building REST APIs with one or more web frameworks such as Spring or DropWizard
      - Working knowledge of database design
      - Working knowledge of multi-tenant Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) software architecture
      - Working knowledge of Agile development processes (Scrum, Kanban)
      - Working knowledge of one cloud provider such as AWS, Google App Engine, Azure or Linode
      - Working knowledge of Git and Git flow
    

We'll like you even more if you have at least one of the following:

    
    
      - Experience with an alternate JVM language such as Scala or Kotlin
      - Experience leading a team of developers
      - Experience with functional programming
      - Experience with graph based data engines (Neo4J or Spark GraphX)
      - Experience with data science or machine learning algorithms
      - Experience with Natural Language Processing (NLP) and Language Understanding techniques
      - Experience with building batch and real-time analytics, decision support and business intelligence analysis and reporting enterprise software
      - Experience with "front end" frameworks such as React or Angular

------
YouView
YouView | Trials Manager| London | Onsite | About us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g&t=1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9E1CjO6A9g&t=1s)

The role includes running internal trials with YouView and shareholder staff
members, and external trials with a trusted trials feedback group and
consumers. The Trials Manager will work across YouView business teams and the
wider ecosystem to plan and execute trials, providing data based on triallist
feedback, which is used to support business decisions.

If of interest, please email: victoria.daug@youview.com

~~~
mocko
The original post clearly states "no recruiting firms". But Wilson HCG is one
- see [http://www.wilsonhcg.com/](http://www.wilsonhcg.com/).

"WilsonHCG is a global talent solutions leader that operates on the principle
of providing true partnership to our clients..."

------
sid6376
Booking.com - Amsterdam(Netherlands) ONSITE Full-time, relocation to
Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the
company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To
have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at
our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

------
latently
Latently | Boulder, CO | REMOTE

Have some time on your hands and interested in implementing scientific papers
for a stealth-mode deep learning startup? Contact brian@latent.ly

------
dikaiosune
Expo | Software Developer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://expo.io](https://expo.io)

Expo (formerly Exponent) lets developers build truly native apps that work
across both iOS and Android by writing them once in just JavaScript. It's open
source and free and uses React Native. Several of our engineers are core
contributors to React Native, and we regularly collaborate with Facebook and
other companies on the direction of the framework.

Our technology is built around an Android/iOS application which allows
developers to load their JavaScript projects on the fly with no native build
dependencies. Out of the box, developers using Expo get access to native
mobile APIs like push notifications, camera, maps, and more
([https://docs.getexponent.com/versions/v15.0.0/sdk/index.html](https://docs.getexponent.com/versions/v15.0.0/sdk/index.html)).

We have a lot of irons in the fire, and we're looking for engineers who can
comfortably own and work on multiple projects. Some examples of recent
projects at Expo:

* Creating cross-platform APIs (like our new WebGL implementation) that provide developers native mobile functionality within JavaScript

* Building Snack ([https://snack.expo.io](https://snack.expo.io)), a JSFiddle-esque tool for React Native

* Designing and implementing a community front-end to explore applications built on Expo

* Building the foundation of a scalable infrastructure to host our take on a new mobile web

Some projects that are underway or on the horizon for us:

* Greatly expanding the functionality available in our SDK's API

* Improved monitoring and alerting for our infrastructure

* Increasing our test coverage and improving overall reliability

Some buzzwords: React Native, JavaScript (ES6/ES7, Flow), Android, iOS,
Node.js, Electron, Go, Kubernetes, Google Cloud. We don't expect candidates to
already be proficient in these, but it's what we're currently using day-to-
day.

Please send an email to jobs@expo.io and mention this post if you'd like to
start a conversation with us. Definitely include links to any applicable
resources: resume/CV, your blog, GitHub profile, recent projects or open
source contributions, etc. Typical interviews with us include remote pairing,
small take-home projects (1-2 hours), and we usually finish with some more
traditional in-person interviews.

------
snewman
Scalyr | Backend, Frontend, Devops, Customer Success Engineers | San Mateo, CA
| ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

Devops Engineer: We run hundreds of servers, process 750 GB/second, maintain
99.99% uptime, and almost never get paged
([http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/)).
But we're still not satisfied. How'd you like to take our operations to the
next level as we go through our next 10x of growth?

Customer Success Engineer: our customers are engineers. We're looking for
someone with lightweight ops experience and good communication skills to help
them get the most out of Scalyr. A great opportunity to join the team and work
your way up the engineering ladder.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/front-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/front-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/devops-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-
enginee...](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-engineer)

~~~
mmt
Be warned that they won't respond if you don't jump through the hoop of
crafting an eye-catching, customized cover letter, with the excuse that
they've subjected themselves to "spray" campaigns from ZipRecruiter.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13770769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13770769)

------
jotychahal17
Nitro Inc. | C++ Developer | Dublin, Ireland | FULLTIME |

Nitro is changing the way the world works with documents. As the global leader
in document productivity solutions, Nitro enables people to work smarter every
day with their documents, on the desktop and in the cloud.

We are looking to hire 3 Junior-Mid Level C++ engineers to our Dublin team.
Apply:
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/516158](https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/516158)
More info: joty.chahal@gonitro.com

~~~
shady-lady
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14035071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14035071)

------
danbenjs
Jane Street | Software Developer | New York, London, Hong Kong | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, INTERNS, VISA, [http://www.janestreet.com](http://www.janestreet.com)

Jane Street is a quantitative trading firm with a focus on technology, a
scientific approach, and a deep understanding of the markets. We are a global
liquidity provider and market maker, operating around the clock and around the
globe, employing over 500 people in our offices in New York, London and Hong
Kong.

It’s no secret that we’re big believers in functional programming; OCaml, a
statically typed functional language, is our primary development platform.
Jane Street’s technology group is small by design, which means we need to
maximize the productivity of each person we hire. We believe functional
programming (and specifically, OCaml) helps us do that. But it’s not about
productivity alone: programming in a rich and expressive language like OCaml
is just more fun. We’re also happy to spend time and money on making it easier
for the people here to get things done. This ranges from big projects, like
the work we do on development tools (e.g. Iron, our in-house code review and
release management system, and Merlin, a tool for providing IDE-like features
for OCaml), to little touches, like getting people whatever crazy keyboard
will help them get their work done most comfortably.

Want to see some of our code? Visit Open Source @ Jane Street
([https://janestreet.github.io/](https://janestreet.github.io/)), where you'll
find several OCaml libraries that we've released into the wild. These form the
basis for all of our software, and we hope they make life better for some non-
Jane-Street OCaml developers as well.

If you're not yet convinced, feel free to poke around our benefits page
([https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/](https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/)).
If you ARE convinced and want some insight into our interview process, check
out [https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/). Or just
drop us a resume at [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/apply/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/apply/).

We’re looking for people with:

    
    
      - Top-notch programming skills (no OCaml or FP experience necessary!)
      - Strong interpersonal skills. Most work at Jane Street is highly collaborative,
        and we are looking for people who can work effectively in small, close-knit
        teams.
      - Deep experience with — and love for — technology. There’s no specific
        checklist; we use software to approach a variety of problems, so we’re
        interested in everything from low latency networking to systems
        administration to programming language design.
    

(Note: no longer accepting internship applications for 2017.)

------
AutomateTheWeb
AutomateTheWeb | AWS/Laravel/Javascript Developer | Vancouver, BC | REMOTE |
Fulltime | hi@automatetheweb.com

------
esilverman
Inflect Inc www.inflect.com. Looking for full stack rails development San
Francisco CA

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

VP of Engineering - [https://textio.com/careers/vp-
engineering.html](https://textio.com/careers/vp-engineering.html)

Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/se-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/se-backend.html)

Frontend Software Engineer -
[https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html)

Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/full-stack.html)

Senior Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sse-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/sse-backend.html)

Senior Frontend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-
frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-frontend.html)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-stack.html)

Senior NLP Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-
nlp.html](https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-nlp.html)

Software Engineer Intern - [https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-
intern.html](https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-intern.html)

------
bosky101
Golanger in Pune for my fintech startup

ONSITE

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs and apply, see:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-apr17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate. I
can give the non-referral link upon request.

------
Khay1024
Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. All of us at Flexport share a vision for
a world where any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for
geographic distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

We are a licensed customs brokerage and freight forwarder built around an
online dashboard. Our services include air freight, ocean freight, trucking,
fulfillment, and cargo insurance. By automating these services and delivering
them through an online dashboard, we’ve dramatically reduced costs and
improved reliability.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our team of logistics managers offer
world-class customer support to ensure all shipments exceed our clients
expectations.

Backed by Google Ventures, Bloomberg Beta, First Round Capital, Y Combinator
and many more, Flexport is redefining how companies manage their global supply
chain.

Flexport is hiring Full Stack + Front End Engineers in SF Want to build
software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global trade in an
industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building products that
are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of geographic,
regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process
of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of
entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international trade. To do this,
we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in
solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar industry. We are
growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding teams in out SF HQ
& internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more. Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit
engineering team that releases new code every day -Take a product-first
approach to building software -Care about the real world functionality of your
programming -Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information
flow and increase operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Want to learn more? Email
Moira@flexport.com or check us out at flexport.com

------
landstrom
Cota | Senior Platform Engineer | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

COMPANY - Cota
([https://www.cotahealthcare.com](https://www.cotahealthcare.com)) is a
technology platform that enables providers, payers, and life science companies
involved in diagnosing and treating complex diseases to optimize the care of
individual patients and lower the overall cost of the patient population
served. It is powered by the patented Cota Nodal Address™ (CNA) system, a
unique digital classification methodology built by leading physicians and data
scientists. The CNA is the first and only system that precisely categorizes
patient factors, their diseases and intended therapies, enabling precision
medicine at scale.

Cota's technology enriches raw medical records to create research-grade data,
and joins it with a suite of analysis, visualization, and management tools.
This enables providers, payers, and life sciences companies to analyze, report
on, and research outcomes, costs, treatments, and quality at any granularity
and stage of the patient journey. The result is a constantly improving system
that merges technology and science to help improve the lives of patients
everywhere.

JOB DESCRIPTION - COTA is seeking passionate, entrepreneurial engineers
comfortable with a multidisciplinary approach to shipping new products and
platforms. A Platform engineer builds and takes ownership of entire platforms
that support all our products. Engineers are involved in the entire product
lifecycle, from conceptualization to production release. An ideal candidate is
highly self-directed, with strong platform design sense and the motivation to
continually iterate to deliver the best possible solution. The candidate
should have extensive knowledge of, and working experience in, Data Life-Cycle
Management including data-modeling, stream data processing, and messaging
queues.

RESPONSIBILITIES - Understand data lifecycle requirements, and map them to
technical implementation - Take ownership of the platform that supports and
enables our data-driven architecture - Conceptualize and design/architect
components of the platform with emphasis on scalability, agility,
maintainability and security - Design and build core micro services that will
power our products and data partner integrations - Build Restful and
Asynchronous Endpoints - Design and build caching solutions - Use AWS cloud
infrastructure - Using modern CI techniques, you will ship features regularly
- Work with QE for quality assurance - Collaborate with other other teams and
stakeholders of the platform in order to understand and satisfy product
requirements

REQUIREMENTS - Solid foundation and working knowledge of Object Oriented
design and Functional Programming - Working knowledge of Data Structures,
Algorithms, Data Modeling, Real-Time Data Processing and Concurrent &
Distributed Systems - 2+ years of experience programming in Scala with
exposure to the most well known frameworks such as Akka, Play, SBT -
Experience building services that fit Micro Systems Architecture - Good
understanding of security standards like OAuth2 is a plus - Experience with
web services API technologies (Rest, JSON) - Understanding of cloud
technologies such as AWS - Experience in either Erlang or Haskell is a plus -
Experience working in an Agile development environment

Please apply by emailing: cindykim@cotahealthcare.com

------
parisandmilo
Applied | UX / Front-End Engineer, and Sales, Marketing & Customer Success
Lead | London, UK | NO CV NEEDED, Onsite or Remote, Visa,
[https://www.beapplied.com/](https://www.beapplied.com/)

Applied was created to help people to hire the best person every time,
regardless of their background. Actually doing that starts with us.

 _What makes us different from any other hiring platform out there?

Being spun out of the Behavioural Insights Team, our development & product
creation process is driven heavily by results from research in the behavioural
sciences._

 __* NO CV NEEDED __*

\---

With our first round of investment and major sales coming in, we’re now taking
our ideas forward to build a sustainable, inspiring and rewarding business. We
guarantee that won’t be easy. But we can make it easier by being sensible with
how we grow and bringing in the right people. We're making our 2nd and 3rd
hires:

 _1) UX / Front-End Engineer:_

We're looking for an individual who is creative, curious and user-focused to
work with the team on rapid prototyping and development of the front end of
our platform.

More than engineering, now is an exciting time to join the team if you are
passionate about rethinking the hiring process, and wish to have a serious
impact on its re-creation.

Skills: HTML, CSS, JS (incl D3.js), a strong interest / prior experience in UX
is desirable

Apply & More details:
[https://www.beapplied.com/apply/ZZAwO5OCtp](https://www.beapplied.com/apply/ZZAwO5OCtp)

 _2) Sales, Marketing & Customer Success Lead:_

We're looking for someone to join us to craft your role and build a team we
are calling 'Sales, Marketing and Customer Success'. At Applied this person
(and then team) will be in charge of all growth that is not product. You will:

\- Own the marketing budget for all digital activities

\- Shape and analyse the product's go to market strategy

\- Support current customers with onboarding and upselling

\- Drive the expansion of the sales team (or ideally show us we can flourish
without one!)

More details & Apply:
[https://www.beapplied.com/apply/gBnn8TM1LD](https://www.beapplied.com/apply/gBnn8TM1LD)

\---

 _Alongside all other Applied team members you will benefit from:

\- Equity in the business

\- Open and fair pay (yep we put all payslips in the shared drive)

\- Role in all aspects of the business, including being involved in making
Applied a special place to work_

\---

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions about Applied :) -
_diana (at) beapplied (dot) com_

------
derwiki
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[http://snapdocs.com](http://snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of engineering roles. (Growth, amiright?)

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move.

Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart decisions.
This means we value both independent work as well as seeking collaboration.
We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and we're looking to
expand further.

Skills & Requirements

* Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Front-end Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. You have a deep understanding of CSS but prefer to use Bootstrap. Experience building reusable components a plus.

* Data wrangler. We're looking to double our Data team. AI! Advanced machine learning! An ability to read past hype-y buzzwords because we don't (yet) do those! We're taking a paper-based, non-standardized dataset and extracting insights to help guide product design and market forecasting. Stack agnostic, we’re more interested in your creative ideas/ability to self-execute than a resume.

* Being the 10th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2567/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2567/developer-iii/job)

* Developer III - Workday Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--wo...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--workday-developer/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2566/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2566/developer-i/job)

* Developer I - Front-End Web Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2649/developer-i---fro...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2649/developer-i---front-end-web-developer/job)

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* QA Automation Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-eng...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-engineer/job)

* Network and Security Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2556/network-and-secur...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2556/network-and-security-engineer/job)

* Application Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-developer-ii/job)

* Applicaiton Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-developer-i/job)

All job listings:
[https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all](https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | UI/UX Designer, Systems Engineer, Database
Engineer, Software Engineer, SQL Server DBA | Portland, Oregon | ONSITE InComm
Digital Solutions (IDS) redefines the connection between merchants and their
customers through our stored value and mobile gifting solutions. As the
pioneer of digital gift card delivery, IDS helps our customers leverage their
gift card programs in new ways to drive sales. The IDS platform supports gift
cards sales through e-commerce, social media, promotional, and B2B toolsets.
Gift cards can be delivered physically by mail or digitally to a recipient's
email or mobile device. Benefits:

* Opportunity to solve interesting and challenging problems within a growing industry

* Community of strong software developers within a collaborative and supportive Agile environment * Healthy work environment, including in-suite bike storage, showers and standing desks

* Downtown location with lots of windows and good views

* Easy access to public transportation and company provided transit pass (TriMet or C-TRAN) or parking pass

* Fully catered breakfast on Tuesdays and lunch on Thursdays, with company snacks and beverages all the time

* Competitive compensation, including health, dental, vision, 401K with company matching and PTO

Tech stack: C#/.NET (currently Windows only but hoping to work with .NET core
soon), Microsoft SQL Server, RabbitMQ, Redis, RavenDB, AngularJS but moving
towards React + Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Docker, Puppet

Openings:

* Senior Database Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6281/software-engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6281/software-engineer/job)

* Senior UI/UX Designer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6021/senior-ui-ux-desi...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6021/senior-ui-ux-designer/job)

* Senior Systems Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-engineer/job)

* Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack/.NET): [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-stack-.net/job)

* SQL Server DBA: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/jo...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/job)

Interview process: Usually a phone screen to run through some basic technical
questions, then (depending on the role) a small take-home assignment that we
discuss at an on-site interview, as well as some discussion of past projects
and simple whiteboarding (no binary search trees). Onsite there's usually two
sessions with a pair of engineers in each, as well as a more non-technical
session or two with managers. Email me at the incomm.com domain with rfaaberg
as the username if you're interested. See all current job postings:
[https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-
dba/jo...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/job)

------
Aretecjobs
Aretec, Inc| Information System Security Officer (ISSO)| Washington DC Area |
$80-135k Salary + benefits | Full-time |ONSITE

Job Requirements: This position requires U.S. citizenship due to federal
contractual obligations. Bachelors in Computer Science, Information Systems,
Software Engineering or other related analytical, scientific, or technical
disciplines. 4+ years of experience in IT security, including Certification
and Accreditation and/or IT security risk analysis/advice, preferably in
support of the Federal government. Knowledge of Federal government C&A
practices and policies, particularly ICS 503, FISMA, NISP SP 800-53, and DHS
4300. Experience with information assurance tools preferred. Experience
vulnerability assessment scanning tools and reporting. Working knowledge of
Ongoing Authorization with in the NIST Framework

Job Description: Use Federal Certification and Accreditation (C&A) processes
to research, verify and document information security controls in order for
the "systems" to be accredited. Communicate and enforce security policies,
procedures and safeguards for all systems and staff, based upon NIST Analyze
and advise on the risk and remediation of security issues based on reports
from vulnerability assessment scanners, patch management tools, and emerging
threat information. Initiate, coordinate and track the patching and
remediation of security weaknesses as they are discovered, via a "Plan of
Actions and Milestones" (POAM). Report on security status and security
incidents. Ensure event logs are reviewed at least daily or weekly. Conduct
Security Authorization document reviews. Create and compile Authorization
packages to include: Designation Letters, Security Plans, Contingency Plans,
SOPs. Conduct meeting with Government leadership and briefing on the State of
Security for the systems in their purview. Create/maintain Work Break Down
structures in MS Project for each System. Ensure the Configuration Management
Database (CMDB) is continuously updated. Coordinate with the appropriate
operational group to accurately update the System Design Document for each IT
system. Assist in maintaining all configurations, architecture, installed
software, accounts, data flows, ports, protocols, and other relevant data for
each IT System and capture in design documents in MS Visio. Provide oversight
and guidance regarding requests to modify technical policies such as firewall
rules, ports, protocols, etc. for each IT system. Work with auditors to
identify Key Controls which must be assessed on a recurring annual basis.

Salary is commensurate with experience. Security certifications required
(CISSP, CEH, Security+, CAP, GIAC, etc.). If you have a passion for cyber
security and want to learn more about this position, please visit our career
website [http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/](http://www.aretecinc.com/careers/)
or e-mail your resume to careers@aretecinc.com

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Senior front and back end developers, infrastructure lead |
London, UK | fireflylearning.com

Firefly Learning is an award-winning EdTech company that works to bring
teachers, parents and students together, enabling greater collaboration,
intuitive workflows and rich resource creation, while saving teachers time.
We’re used by hundreds of leading schools globally, including 8 of the top 10
UK Independents, and we've just raised the largest every EdTech investment in
the UK.

We're looking for strengths like:

◦ Skill in web development: you’ll have the skill to understand existing code
and technical tradeoffs, and to help design new systems. You have a solid
understanding of how web apps are built and how the whole stack from IP to
React fits together. You’re aware of the state of the art of the industry, in
things such as the SOLID principles, the ports and adapters pattern, and the
various agile methodologies.

◦ Balancing conflicting priorities: we want a product that is well engineered
but not over-engineered. We have existing bugs, a long feature list, and new
projects we’d like to start. We have new technologies and techniques we want
to make use of.

◦ Clear communication: you can work closely with others and help your team
communicate with the wider business. You’ll be able to form strong working
relationships with the rest of the technical leadership team, the product
team, and delivery manager. You know how to help your team participate in
practices like sprint planning, estimation, retrospectives, and squads/cross-
functional teams.

◦ In the lead role, experience of coaching other developers, sharing best
practice as well as either having experience of or a desire to lead a small
team of developers.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with a web platform. Our
server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has a fair bit of
Javascript, so you’ll need to know one of these or be able to pick them up. We
work pretty generally, so experience of any of the following would be a
positive: React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience. We’re committed to
everyone’s professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending training courses or other events, as well as
brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-improvement and experimentation. In
addition to this we offer 25 days holiday (plus bank holidays and 3 days over
Christmas and New Year), 3% employer pension contributions and discounted gym
membership.

So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn your craft
alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you. Our
interview process is a call to get to know each other a bit more, a short take
home test, and then an on-site interview with me, some of our developers, and
the founding partners of Firefly (we like to be thorough and also make sure
you meet a good cross-section of the team!)

Drop me an e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[https://fireflylearning.com/careers](https://fireflylearning.com/careers)

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones. Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation.
We use the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end
code, and have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started
with Ruby on Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce
Elixir to our stack. You can read about our experiences with these
technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Software Developer, Software Architect | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we strive to build software which allows sports teams and
venues to better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient available platform for
analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 3-5 years of Java or Python experience required. We leverage both Python and Java, but Python is the primary language of the data intelligence team, however as long as you have a good Java background and are not afraid to learn than Python experience is not required.

* Prior experience in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, machine learning application preferred, but not required

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team. No fully remote positions available though. All applicants must be able to work in either the KC or Austin office.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year, for market research.

You can also find more details about the specific position on our posting
[https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/jobs/429228](https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/jobs/429228)
or find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

I apologize on last month's Who's Hiring I wasn't aware there were comments
posted to my comment so I didn't reply before it was locked. I will be sure to
keep an eye on this post, but please email me directly to be sure.

Thanks!

------
Fleming_1
Everwise | New York City | Senior Front End Developer | Onsite | Full-time |

Everwise is a startup that works with companies to help their employees grow
and reach development goals over our platform. We do this from a new angle -
harnessing the power of social relationships, including matching users with
mentors and peer groups, and using curated content to supplement the
experience. Our platform allows us to scale out customized learning
experiences for both our enterprise clients and individual users.

Senior Front End Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/513628#.WN_-2RIrI...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/513628#.WN_-2RIrI..).

Responsibilities

-Build and enhance the front-end of Everwise's web applications.

-Work closely with Product/UX to create simple and intuitive interfaces.

-Turn mockups into working products.

-Rapidly prototype new features and quickly iterate on what works and what doesn't.

-Analyze site/page speed and help provide performance solutions.

-Research, test, and benchmark new technologies.

-Design and communicate coding standards and architectural plans.

-Lead design of front-end framework using React.

Qualifications

-5+ years experience with large scale, high traffic/performance, web applications.

-5+ years experience with Core Javascript.

-Experience with client-side JavaScript and MVC frameworks (Backbone/React/Ember is a plus).

-Experience with mobile optimization, HTML5 and CSS3.

-Experience with object oriented server-side programming, Ruby on Rails a strong plus.

-Understanding of unit and functional testing best practices (Rspec, Jasmine, Protractor, and Selenium are bonuses).

-Strong command of cross-browser compatibility issues, browser degradation strategies, optimization and accessibility techniques.

Day-to-day we leverage React, Ruby, Redis, AWS, Node, and Postgres; we're
looking for someone who can solve an array of problems with a broad set of
technologies.

Interview Process: We have 3 structured interviews - A phone interview,
followed by a panel engineering interview over Video/Coderpad, followed by a
structured on-site interview.

If you are interested in this role, or any of our roles
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g)),
please reach out to me over email at stephen@geteverwise.com.

Thanks, Stephen Fleming

------
pensieri
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Designer, Infrastructure, Customer
Success

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Our most recent
trip was Uruguay in January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
jeremiahblatz
Blink Health | Security Hire #3: Hands on Policy, Risk & Compliance
("Governance Hacker") | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE VISA
[https://www.blinkhealth.com/](https://www.blinkhealth.com/)

I’m looking for someone to join the security team here at Blink Health,
primarily to help out with (like it says) policy, risk, and compliance. This
job can be as hands-on as you like, and hopefully you like that! Also, this
job requires creativity; not in the sense of “how dirty can we be and not get
fined?” but in the sense of “nobody’s done this sort of thing before, how can
we comply with both the letter and spirit of the regulations without a clear
precedent?”

What does the job entail? Obviously designing policies and procedures for
Blink Health and our other ventures. In addition to taking the lead on
designing our governance, you’ll help implement, evaluate, and improve our
policies and procedures. There will be audits, both internal and external.
There will be partner evaluations to answer, and partner evaluations to
perform. You’ll be figuring out how we can use 3rd party services more
securely, and how to segment and protect our data internally. These activities
won’t take all your time, though. You’ll have plenty of time to pursue other
things that help improve Blink’s overall security, and plenty of discretion as
to how to go about that. You’ll have a lot of responsibility, but you’ll also
always have help and guidance.

Maybe you’re a governance & risk management consultant who prefers to hang out
with the pen testers. Maybe you work at BigCo and are frustrated with how long
it takes to get things done. Maybe you’re a technical security person who’s
discovered that they find the organizational aspects of security _really
interesting_. Maybe you’ve got some other reason that you’re interested. It’s
all good, let’s find a way for you to do interesting work and contribute to
fixing health care.

Why you want to work for Blink Health:

* Interesting, varied work

* Building a real thing that actually helps people

* Get in early on a startup that has hundreds of thousands of paying customers

* Healthy work environment (friendly, reasonable people, crunch time is super-rare)

* Standard “well-funded startup” perks (unlimited vacation time (you will actually take vacation), free lunches, great stock plan, etc.)

* Standard “real company” benefits (health/vision/dental, 401(k), etc.)

What you should have to apply:

* Practical experience related to policy, governance, risk, and/or compliance. HIPAA a plus.

* Familiarity with and interest in the technical aspects of security

* Desire for varied work

* Willingness to work in NYC SoHo

~~~
jeremiahblatz
Whoops, forgot a few things:

1) Official job posting
[http://tinyurl.com/blinksec3](http://tinyurl.com/blinksec3)

2) Questions? I'll check here, or email me.

3) My work email is my first name at

4) We've got a bunch of other openings, but I'm not the hiring manager for
them

------
iconvalleysil
CyMetica | San Francisco | Remote OK | Interns Ok

We build datasets for machine learning and AI efforts around the world. We are
currently looking for anyone interested in creating triangulated data for
datasets and feature engineering in the areas of Finance, Life Sciences and a
few other areas e.g.
[http://54.174.116.134/recommend/datasets](http://54.174.116.134/recommend/datasets)
Algorithmic creation and testing is also needed from time to time.

Languages include: Python, js, and Tcl.

If interested in applying please contact cymetica@gmail.com

------
tjc75
MongoDB | Senior Software Engineer | 125-200k w/ equity | New York

We are looking for an exceptional Senior Software Engineer to help us build
and iterate on our BI Connector platform. This role would be focused on
working on language translation, optimization problems, execution algorithm
tuning, and integrating this platform with other tools in our ecosystem.
Additionally, this role would also likely contribute to adding new features to
our query optimization framework.

C++ and Golang are tools we use often for this. If you don't have experience
in Go, we'll teach you it on the job.

Please reply directly to [http://grnh.se/5tuh241](http://grnh.se/5tuh241)

------
mbooking
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support| Relocation
to Amsterdam Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to
live in beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com, I recommend you
to apply for these jobs:

Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/ci7oka1](http://grnh.se/ci7oka1)

Sr. Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/gahd3r1](http://grnh.se/gahd3r1)

Android Developer - [http://grnh.se/iaf6et1](http://grnh.se/iaf6et1)

Sr. IOS Developer - [http://grnh.se/qs4fru1](http://grnh.se/qs4fru1)

UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1](http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1)

Frontend Developer - [http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1](http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1)

Full Stack Software Developer (Beijing, China) -
[http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1](http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1)

More about job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/6tnb3v](http://grnh.se/6tnb3v)

------
killin_dan
Why didn't we do thisyesterday ?

~~~
dllthomas
I don't know whether it was a deliberate decision, but asking for job postings
on April 1st seems risky.

~~~
derekja
I think it is the first non-holiday weekday of each month that these go out.

------
jotychahal17
Nitro Inc. | Principal Platform Engineer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME |

Nitro is changing the way the world works with documents. As the global leader
in document productivity solutions, Nitro enables people to work smarter every
day with their documents, on the desktop and in the cloud.

We are looking to hire a Principal Platform Engineer (Java/Scala) at our San
Francisco office. Apply:
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/267352](https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/267352)
More info: joty.chahal@gonitro.com

~~~
shady-lady
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14035071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14035071)

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (North America) | Remote Hotjar | Big Data DevOps
Engineer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote
Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Python Developer
(Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Product Manager (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Product
Designer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote
Hotjar | Hotjar Hero Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
obeleh
Applied here a month ago, still waiting to enter the technical phase of the
hiring process

~~~
kafkaesq
That's not a oversight - it's their way of signaling to you that you're not
"hot" enough for HotJar. And how insignificant you are as a human being,
generally. By making you sit around and wait, wondering what the hell is going
on.

It's just how they roll.

